# BSL 2012 Challenge!!!



## Imani (Sep 30, 2011)

Let's do it!!! 

Yep, its about that time, 2011 is winding down, time to get ready for 2012 goals.  So lets get it popping!

Alright, ya'll know the drill by now, answer the questions and post a pic if you are down. I know some people like to use BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) instead of BSL (Bra Strap Length), so that's cool as well. 

**You can post a starting pic now or at least post one before Jan 1, 2012. If you plan to use BSL as your length goal, I would suggest choosing a bra right now that u will wear for update pics for consistency**

Updates (if possible, I know some people will be in hide your hair type challenges) will be--
*Jan 1 (starting pic)
       April 30
     August 31
     December 31
*
 ...but also feel free to check in/update progress any time in between. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*What is your goal date for BSL?*


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

*Whats your current length? *

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

***Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012*
_



*Challengers*: 
Imani
Soquin
tasha5951
SmilingElephant
faithVA
chickle
youwillrise
Solitude
GroovyMama
Seamonster
JeterCrazed
MsDee14
Beverly Ann Properties
IndifinableJoli
prettybyrd
Tdwillis
g.lo
indarican
FlawedBeauty
Kamilla16
Majestye
LivingDol1
Trini_Chutney
JerriBlank
unique4lyfe33
Uniqzoe
EbonyCPrincess
miss_cheveious
creolefox
Ravengirl
iamtan
LuvlyRain3
13StepsAhead
SUNSHINE BABY
naturalagain2
esi.adokowa
mstokes2008
MzSwift
naturalbeauty21
jprayze
PlainJane
MyAngelEyez~C~U
Guyaneek
shortdub78
Phiippians413
Rapunzel1309
nissi
ladysaraii
GIJane
Skiggle
zoeyy
Miryoku
Wanderland
Nayna
ErikaUK
Ronnieaj
BrookeLynn
Readyone
brickhouse
newnyer
WantNatural
Missdelicious1
transitioning?
kandiekj100
ms.mimi
NappyNelle
An_gell
Firstborn2
candy626
NaeChail
hair4romheaven
[email protected]
lolita1987
brickhouse
Shana'
silenttullip
Gemini350z
Curly Lee
Jerseygurl
Khaiya
Beauty by Nature
NaturallyTori
Charla
Whimsy 
skraprchik
TdotGirl
tiredbeauty
Aggie
lawyer2be371
DearJohn
ErikaUK 
ImanAdero
Highly Favored8
LilMissSunshine5 
Missdelicious1 
PrissyMum1908 
zoeyy 
prettypithy 
JustGROWwithIt
NYRICAN1
SherylsTresses
Softerlove
ynotbd1
MsKikiStar
LoveBeautyKisses
prettynatural
lamaria211
chickory_bee
babyshuf2
ATLcutey20
kristaa.10
inneedofhelptx
DayDreamist
iamtan
kinky_curlygenie
GreenEyedJen
brownsugarbaby
mami2010
ProductJunkie
ashboog
cornell34
KhandiB
Foxglove
SunySydeofLyfe
Zaz
smwrigh3
AryaStarr258
Missinadaa16
Mane_Attraxion
manter26
coolsista-paris
Grand Prix
Krystle~Hyme
YoursTrulyRE
UGQueen
tashboog
Missi
nadaa16
bestblackgirl
baddison
Chiquitita
winona
Kerryann
TruMe
sugarwater
growbaby
NaturalBlackGurl
simplyconfident
vandidix
nevaeh
septemberbaby
kismettt
djkforeal
makeupgirl
trendsetta25
BlkOnyx488
MsRana
CJ22
chickory_bee
Victorian
sugahoney
SincerelyBeautiful
clairelynette
BlkOnyx488
newbeginnings2010
belletropjolie
RENIBELL
Nelli04
DivaJones
bride91501
ScorpioLove


----------



## Imani (Sep 30, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Sept 2012. But anytime before the end of 2012 and I'd be happy. 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
Wow, I never would've thought I'd ever even have enough hair to think about being in a BSL challenge so its surreal. I've struggled w/my hair for years. My hair is currently the longest its ever been. I've never been past SL all my life. I have kinky, fine, fragile hair that is extremely hard to retain length. So even APL is going to be an amazing milestone for me. 

*Whats your current length?* SL, hoping to be APL by end of 2011

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 

Reggie-
Prepoo/detangle w/ EVOO and water
Shampoo in sections
DC under steamer
Kimmaytube leave in
Immediately plait or twist hair into a protective style

Spray w/water and moisturize and seal every 2 to 3 days. Professional flat iron and trim about 4 times a year. Use only natural based products. I take a multivitamin, biotin, and folic acid. And use bee mine sulfur serum on scalp. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
I will probably pass out from the sheer excitement and shock And of course whip it extra hard for all the naysayers and doubters. I won't go crazy tho, I know I will have to keep healthy practices to maintain the length. But I think if I make BSL I will be content and not super pressed about MBL or WL.


pis- last wknd, curled and then after curls fell


----------



## Soquin (Sep 30, 2011)

I want to join the challenge!


----------



## tasha5951 (Sep 30, 2011)

*See Pictures Below- Pics takes 11/28/11 *

I will be getting a sew in within 3 weeks so this is probably the last time I'm flat ironing my hair for awhile. It's been 8 weeks since my last relaxer and I won't be getting another one until the middle of March.  

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
I hope to be BSL somewhere between June and August 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

This year my goal was APL and I reached it and saw how well my hair responds when I take good, consistent care of it, lay off the heat, and protective style. 

*Whats your current length?* 
Current length APL (hope to be full APL by December)

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Relaxed


*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

Wash 1x per week, cowash 2x per week, deep condition 1x per week. Moisturize & oil seal 1x per day, use a protein condish 1x every other week. Protective style 90% of the time, heat only on special occasions, stretch relaxers to 14-16 weeks.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

Enjoy it for awhile and then get back on the wagon and onto my ultimate goal of MBL


----------



## Imani (Sep 30, 2011)

Soquin said:


> I want to join the challenge!



Come on in! Just answer the questions in the OP and a pic if u have one.


----------



## Soquin (Sep 30, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?[/B]

November 1, 2012


*What brings you to this challenge.

This will be my first time being bra strap length.

Whats your current length? 
My hair is between shoulder and armpit length (closer to armpit length)

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transition?

Natural
Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  

Vitamins
Biotin
Bagging
Deep condition once a week 
Protein once a week
Protective styling
No heat

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

Once I make it to BSL, I will treat myself with a flat iron and whip my hair until I get a crook in my neck. Jp but I am serious about this challenge
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012
[/COLOR][/I]




Will add starting pick before January 1st.*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 30, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
*I hope to reach BSB/BSL(stretched) by February or March of 2012*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?
*I BC'd from WL(relaxed) hair on January 12, 2011....I am now APL stretched. However i did transition for 8 months so i actually currently have 16 months of newgrowth on my head*.

Whats your current length? 
*scraping APL stretched*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*100% Natural* 

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?
*For the Fall/Winter i'll be doing more protective styling such as flat twists and plaits. I'm back to taking multivitamins and i'm good about drinking water although i have times when i slack.*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
*I plan to flat iron my hair for the first time since i've been natural. I keep telling myself i refuse to use a flat iron on my hair until i reach BSL.*

I'm SO happy somebody FINALLY started this challenge!...this will help me in my WL 2013 challenge as well Thanks Imani!!

Here's my starting pic:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 30, 2011)

Woah! Double post??


----------



## Imani (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm still kind of giddy that I'm actually in, let alone started a BSL challenge. I feel like I'm rolling with the big dawgs now! lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks @Imani

What is your goal date for BSL? *Sept. 30, 2012*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
*This will be my first time being BSL*

Whats your current length? .....*SL/CBL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?.....*Natural*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
*.....Regi*
*Mud wash*
*Condition with steamer*
*Leave-in/oil/AVG*
*Air Dry*
*Protective Style (mainly twists)*
*Working on increasing moisture*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

*I'm going to straighten it and swang it somewhere for a week. I may wear it out a little more but probably will be content to wear twists and buns.*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012
Starting pic taken 12/01/2011 or close 

The 2nd line is BSL


----------



## chickle (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I would like to join!

What is your goal date for BSL? FULL BSL by April 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

Been natural for almost 3 years, I have always been APL as a relaxed girl, and APL is the longest length I have achieved as a natural.

Whats your current length? APL (layered)

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural...playing with the idea of heat styling

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

Mixture of all. I take vitamins, I protective style maybe about 1/4 of the year and I straightened about 6 times a year (don't know if that is low heat to some of yall, but it is too me!)

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

Focus on my hair being healthier, when I get to BSL, I will get trims until my hair is U shaped full BSL, then I will swang it for a while then hide it again.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 30, 2011)

im in!  will answer questions when i get on the regular computer.  wont post photo until dec 31ish...

Sent from my Eris using Eris


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 1, 2011)

*
What is your goal date for BSL?*

i dont really want to say a specific date or month.  just aiming for 2012. 

*
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *

this will be my first time getting to bsl. 

*Whats your current length?*

front is chin length ("bangs"), sides are collarbone-ish, back is apl-ish

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*

natural.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*

*Regimen updated January 13, 2012*

i'm using all natural products (no chemicals, silicones, plastics, etc).  bentonite clay for cleansing...natural/sulfate free shampoos when I feel like it, ao conditioners (honeysuckle rose, white camellia & gpb), oils galore. dc once or twice a week. rinse & condition everyday except dc days (do this using a stocking cap so as not to disturb my style too much). wearing my hair in large twists or braids that I do in the shower and pin up.  Wear for 4 to 7 days before redoing.  finger detangling when removing twists/braids.  no combs/brushes.  

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *

i wont do anything too special...except for run through the house screaming?  i'll probably just keep working to get to mbl.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2011)

_*What is your goal date for BSL?*_
Eh...let's go for February 14th  #random! Seriously, I hope by Summer '12


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
I have never been BSL. APL is the longest my hair has ever been in my life, that I can remember. I have cut/trimmed several times this year to maintain healthy ends and get rid of wispy-looking ends. 

*Whats your current length? *
My current length is just short of APL...it's in my siggy_. _

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
I'm texlaxed.


_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*_

rollersets
deep conditioning with every wash
frequent dusting
daily moisturizing
avoiding wet styling and braidouts (though I love them - they cause tangles)
Protective styles that keep my ends smooth
I already eat well, drink water and I take iron and calcium supplements

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _

I will purchase myself a Pibbs. If I already have one by then, I'll buy some new hair toys. I'll also jump for joy and post pictures! 

Picture will be added, but for now...the one in my siggy will do. It was taken the first week in September.


----------



## GroovyMama (Oct 1, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?

December 31, 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? This will be my first time being BSL

Whats your current length?
SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
Clarify 1x every 4-6 weeks
Aphogee Protein 1x every 6 weeks 
Prepoo with EVOO
Shampoo every 7-10 days
DC over night on shampoo days
Braids or twists until BSL
Moisturize and seal daily
Hair Vitamins daily
Sleep in satin bonnet/satin wrap

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? Flat iron AND swang it until I get whiplash; then fall back to reality to make my goal of MBL


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 1, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?* I am thinking Full BSL will happen by Sept to December with regular trims. I expect to have a few hairs at BSL January or March with Trims. Getting that crown swinging is the issue.

*
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? * This will be my first time being BSL

*
Whats your current length?* SL to APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? * Protective styling, no heat, vitamins, growth aids

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Treat myself to a roller set, flat iron, blow out and swang it til I get whiplash. My BSL haul is going to make you scream.  I am going to buy a roller set, flat iron, steamer, hooded dryer, and blowdryer.Do a video response to Shima, my hair guru, just swinging and booty popping. Oh, and I am going to throw a hair party and invite all my hair friends. Then focus on MBL and WL.

ETA: Whew hew, I am swinging with the big dogs up in here. So happy to get here.   I will add my picture at my length Check for December 2011


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2011)

WTG Imani for starting this thread. I can't wait to lurk in this thread and see everyone's progress!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm goin' in 

What is your goal date for BSL?
_Dec 1, 2012_

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
_Never been BSL. I was just CBL and had a setback. I was neck length until I turned 19. When I got to collarbone at 22, I thought I was the s**t! I was brushing CBL til about June this year (signs I was losing length). By August, I was barely brushing shoulder. I cut an inch and a half in August. My hair grew about an inch and 3/4 and now, I'm back on track. _

Whats your current length?
_Brushing Shoulder_

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
_Relaxed_

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
_Stretching, Iron, Diatomaceous Earth, DCing, Ceramides, Homemade Amla oil, Sulfur Treatments, Mud Washing, Overnight Keratin Treatments, Baggying with JBCO, Dusting very sparingly and following my wash day regimen to a 'T'_

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
_Rent a convertible... I don't care if it's Thanksgiving. _


----------



## MsDee14 (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge! 

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
June 2012
I would like my shortest areas such as my sides and crown to at least touch my bra-strap!


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*
BSL will be the longest my hair ever been. 
I started this journey at neck length in June 2009 and BSL is my final length goal. I feel like that is the longest I would want to handle and it's long enough for me. 

*Whats your current length?* 
Full APL but my crown is only a little past SL due to breakage.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Relaxed


*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*

Henna or Henna Gloss- Monthly
Bi-weekly- Prepoo/Wash/Deep Condition/Airdry
Protective Style 90% of the time- Either buns, braids, cornrows and twists
Dust with split-ender every 6 weeks
Dust with Shears to even up ends every 8-10 weeks
Trim every 6-8 months
I only use Direct heat 2-3 times a year
Stretch my relaxer 4 months
Take MSM and Biotin Daily
Sulfur Mix at least 3 times a week

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat *
*urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*
First thing I will do is take some professional pics. 
And I will maintain that length by trimming every relaxer for thicker ends


The attached pic was actually taken today. I lightly flat-ironed my hair on 285 degrees. 
This is my nape area..so like the first 2 rows I flat-ironed.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Oct 1, 2011)

I was waiting for this challenge. I am in. 

_What is your goal date for BSL? July 2012. My 4 year natural anniversary._


_What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? This will be the longest my hair has ever been!_

_Whats your current length? APL/Natural_

_Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? Protective styling like crazy, Updos, no heat and wigs._

_What do you plan to do once you make BSL? My goal was once I reached BSL was to buy me a new car. I have been saving my money for this event._


_My regimen:  Once a week.  Prepoo with coconut oil for 1 hour or over night. Shampoo with Elucence moisture benefits shampoo. Deep condition with heat, Elucence moisture balancing conditioner. Once a month deep condtion with a protein conditioner, either Elucence extended moisture repair treatment or Affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor._
_Rinse, detangle and apply Curl Free Curl, Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie braid up hair in 4 sections and air dry. _


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been waiting for someone to start this challenge for the longest! 

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
July 2012, right before my family reunion so i can show off all my natural hair  Especially since everyone was disappointed when i chopped off my BSL relaxed hair.

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*_
I want my hair back to the length it was before i went natural, which was BSL and the longest ive ever been. YET im not stopping here... i plan to let my hair grow as long as it can or atleast MBL.

_*Whats your current length?*_
Not sure, ive been in a sew in for 7 weeks now but last time i checked my longest layer was 1.5 inches away from APL. My sides and shortest layers were exactly collar bone length.

_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_
90 percent natural. my sides still have perm on the ends which i REFUSE to cut .. gotta keep my length I havent had a perm since May 2009 & has successfully chopped away perm month by month without the BC.

_*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*_
Ive learned that im tooooo lazy to keep up my twist outs and ALWAYS doing length checks or heat... so now i plan on wearing sew ins and wigs. With wigs i plan on getting my hair braided once a month or every 3 weeks along with shampoo & wash & over night deep conditioning. Also spray oils (olive oil, coconut oil, tea tree, shea butter, ect.) on the braids every other day. Right now with my sew in i wash and condition every 2 weeks with a spray bottle. use braid spray every now & then. I just dnt have the time anymore to cowash and do twist outs that much so hopefully this helps!

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*
First in line at the salon to get this hair layed! imma be whipping my hair like im crazy, bouncing with every step i take just to make my hair move like its windy  i will finally have that length i can slap ppl in the face with if i turn aroun to fast!! 

After all that  i plan to keep growing and have healthy hair! MBL next


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm going to join.  Knowing that I'm going to have to do several trims to get rid of this damaged hair, I won't make WL in 2012, but I'm sure that I'll make BSL.

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
I would like to make BSL by June 16, 2012.  That will make a year from the day that I got my hair heat damaged.  And if all goes well, and I am able to retain all that I grow pray I will be getting about 6 more inches of hair.

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* 
This will be my first time wearing my natural hair this long.  Usually, it starts to break off around SL. I want to do whatever I can to continue to grow it healthy and to a good length.  

*Whats your current length? *
I'm between CBL and APL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
I am natural - but I have several inches of perfectly straight hair in the front and at the nape from heat damage in June.  I'm not going to cut it all off, because it isn't damaged all over, so I'm gong to try and "transition" from heat damaged hair to healthy hair.  I'm just gong to trim as necessary. 

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *
From the 2 inches in 4 months thead:


> What's your regimen?
> 1. Cleanse (shampoo) once a week
> 2. Co-wash 2-3 times per week
> 3. DC once a week
> ...



Right now I'm wearing french braids everyday.  I was wearing buns too, but not as frequently as braids.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
I won't be using heat for a year in 2012, so I think that the treat for obtaining BSL will be doing an air-dried rod set and watching my hair blow in the breeze.

***I will use my ending pic from the 2 inches in 4 months forum on Dec. 31 at the starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## tdwillis (Oct 2, 2011)

I am in! I really want to do this. Here are my answers while I search for a pic.
What is your goal date for BSL?

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

I have never been BSL before and I have always been told that my hair would never reach that length, even by stylists. I have seen great progress in the past couple of months, so now I think it is possible.

Whats your current length? 
CL Length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural 

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
I will hide my hair under wigs. On this site, it is a protective style, but in my real life, I am lazy and trying to keep things together with a husband and two kids. 
I plan to wash and deep condition once a week.
Every six weeks I will get a Paul Mitchell Awapuhi treatment at the local beauty school.
Absolutely no cutting and no heat (OK, I may get a light blow-out at best).

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
Let DH play with it and probably get pregnant again......


----------



## g.lo (Oct 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> Let's do it!!!
> 
> Yep, its about that time, 2011 is winding down, time to get ready for 2012 goals.  So lets get it popping!
> 
> ...



Saving my space, i am not doing any lenght check till dec11! will be back in january with starting pic and regimen!


----------



## indarican (Oct 2, 2011)

I would love to join..im in the process of transitioning...about ten months in. When I hit 18 months... I will be cutting all my relaxed ends off. So hopefully I will still be able to make it to ball by the end of the year 2012. Right now my hair is in a weave so I can't take pictures but I will be updating in january! I have never made it past sl in my entire life so getting to bsl would be a blessing.

ADD ME TO THAT LIST!!!!

Sent from my MB860 using MB860


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 2, 2011)

_*Im in!! *_

_*What is your goal date for BSL?
*_
_Sometime December 2012 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)_

_BC'd over a yr ago from about BSL, realized natural wasn't for me and relaxed again earlier this yr.  Now trying to get my length back.


*Whats your current length? *

Few inches from APL

__*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_

_Relaxed

*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)_

_Very low manipulation, trying to stretch my relaxer, no flat irons, DC twice a month.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)_

_Focus on me next goal of MBL _

Will post a pic in January since I am currently in the HYH challenge til Dec 31.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Oct 2, 2011)

Count me in!


*What is your goal date for BSL?*I would love to make BSB by my birthday in June 2012.
*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? * My hair has never been past APL... I have an ultimate goal of MBL if I make APL like anticipated in Dec. then BSB/BSL is the next step!

*Whats your current length? *I'm about 1-2" from APL with shorter layers in front.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*Relaxed- stretching relaxers every 10-12 weeks

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? * K.I.S.S.- washing 1x week and DC. Plan to moisture and seal daily, and protective style with half-wigs in the winter.


----------



## Majestye (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi I'm in!  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*What is your goal date for BSL?* I suppose the ultimate date would be December 31, 2012, but I would like to reach it by October 1st. 


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)  I have never been BSL.

*Whats your current length? *  I guess it would be shoulder length? Please correct me if I'm wrong...

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?  Texlaxed  
*
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc...)  I am going to be doing all of the above.  Weave during the winter, wngs during the warmer months. Texlaxing only 3-4 times a year, and henna & buxus treatments to cover my grays. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)  I will let it swang for a hot minute!  ...then back on track toward MBL. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

***Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012*



_


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 2, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL? Dec 31st. lol. I am not going to try to rush my poor hair.

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? I wore braids for 8 years. When I finally took them out, I was BSL. but with relaxing and trimming and experimenting with ways to manage my hair, it's back to APL. I'm having dryness issues, so I'm trying to return to what did work the best out of all methods, which was roller setting.

Whats your current length? APL.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Transitioning.

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc) I will plan to wash my hair once a week. I can do my set in 40 minutes and sit under the dryer for 2 hours. I will DC or do a protein treatment every week. When I get lazy or feel like I need a trim, I will go to my salon to get a set and a trim. i'm taking a multi-vitamin twice a day now. I will add folic acid to my vitamins. I'm also planning to order some Alter Ego products for my breakage issues. I will also keep my hair up in a side bun or a high bun... or any other creative protective style that I can come up with.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc) I will stay disciplined. I just want my hair back to where I know it can be. MBL would be nice but I'm just going to try to get here first before I get ahead of myself!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 3, 2011)

*Macho Man Randy Savage voice* "OOOH YEAH!!"

What is your goal date for BSL?
Barring any setbacks October 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
I don't know, I think I may have been BSL when I first relaxed at 12yo but I'm not sure. I want to see if BSL straight hair still shrinks up to SL kinky-curly hair. 
Whats your current length? 
Grazing APL after a scissor happy episode earlier this year.
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
Low manipulation. For me that could mean bunning, lage twists, or wng. My hair doesn't do well with twisting/braiding multiple times in one week.
I wash and deep condition 1x per week, protein treatment 1x per month, and rarely use heat.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
I'm not sure. I think I'll probably go for MBL, or maybe see what a BSL "U" cut looks like.


I will post pics at the end of December. Let's get it ladies!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 3, 2011)

Umm,I think I'm ready to join this challenge.
Whew,it's taken me a while to get here. I'll fill out the questions later. On my phone right now. Also,I won't have a starting pic until sometime in December.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in!

What is your goal date for BSL? Feb 2012 I think that's enough time lol 

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? I reached bsl before but I cut it because I was more focused on health and thickness. I've also become more scissor happy because I love nice looking ends.

Whats your current length? APL, I am 12 weeks post and I am in a sew in. I am taking my weave out this weekend and will post pics then

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc) . I stretch my relaxer, m&s, prtective styling ( I am in a weave right now). I usually wash my hair every 2 weeks, my reggie is real simple now.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc) I will stay disciplined but I will also wear it out a little more.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 3, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?* Summer '12, I hope this is a realistic goal!

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I have never had BSL hair. I had actually given up on trying to grow my hair a few years ago when I was not able to achieve my desired length (apl at the time) at salons. 

*Whats your current length? * APL when stretched

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*  Au Natural 

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
1. protective styling (mostly twists, buns)
2. Weekly washes & d.c.
3. Monthly clay mask
4. K.I.S.S.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*  MMMM....I'm not sure yet.  I may treat myself to a professional blow out. (From a trusted stylist of course). I've been thinking of doing YT videos too so I may actually upload a video, but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 3, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?* I may reach BSL by Dec 2011, but I won't be full and I plan on getting a major trim at the top of January to get rid of any remaining thin ends.  My goal is full BSL by the end of March 2012.

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I have been full APL since August of 2010.  BSL has been extremely elusive for me but I am determined to reach it with full healthy ends! This is the longest my hair has ever been in my life and I hope once I finally reach full BSL I will finally feel like my hair is long.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Relaxed straight, 4b

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *No direct heat, protective style with a sew in at the beginning of the year.  I am projecting that when I remove my sew in, I will finally be full BSL.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Since the BSL milestone was so difficult for me to reach and full MBL is my final goal, when I reach BSL I plan to continue to go hard with protective styling and trim frequently to prevent the thin end syndrome I currently have.  I'm hoping to reach MBL by the end of the year.

ETA:  Pic will be added in December, just getting in early on this challenge.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in!

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
I'm hoping to reach APL by March 2012, so ideally October 2012 for BSL

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *(ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
I had big hair as a pre-teen but it was natural (never straightened) so I wasn't very conscious of the length. Started my journey at NL rather damaged and see-through. After several trims and a big one after my 5 month stretch ending in May I finally have healthy hair and a fresh start to pursue my journey. I think BSL is a sessi length and can't to reach it with my relaxed hair.

*Whats your current length?* CBL 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Relaxed, looking to move into the texlaxed territory

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
- No heat styling
- Weekly pre-poo, wash and (steam) deep condition
- Fortnightly protein (Joico K-Pak reconstructor)
- Stretching my relaxers 
- Protective styling (mainly buns and hairclips) 
- Taking my vitamins and iron 
- Working out 4/5x a week and consuming lots of protein

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *(ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
Cut a long side swept bang and get a bouncy rollerset. I will probably need to even out my layers. I also plan to enjoy my hair whilst achieving my other goals.

I don't have any really decent length check pics, but this was the result of my last touch up & trim on August 28th:


----------



## creolefox (Oct 3, 2011)

Starting point: 
What is your goal date for BSL? August 2012
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? I was JUST touching BSL back in April but i had a crazy setback involving chi silk infusion and my fhi! So now im starting over.
Whats your current length? APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural color treated
Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
Shampoo once a week withNatures Gate Biotin sulfate free Shampoo
co wash daily with Tresseme anti breakage, Aussie 3 min condish and giovanni deep condish or Organix coconut
Apply leave in giovanni direct or aussie 3 min as leave in
Diffuse on low heat and go
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? Flat iron for a length pic then back to the reggie on my way to mbl!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 3, 2011)

I AM SO IN THIS!!!! I am going to do the best I can to retain every inch so that I can make it to BSL by the end of 2012 (or dang near close!)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
December 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? * A major goal of mine is to reach BSL. Like so many other ladies, my hair has never been that long ever and I feel that it is the start of long hair.

*Whats your current length?*
SL and inching toward APL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
All natural baby.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
Protective styling and low manipulation.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*
Going to treat myself to an expensive flat iron -- the Sultra Seductress. I want to do a nice press and show off. After that it's back to business as usual so I can continue my journey  to WL and one day TBL.


----------



## iamtan (Oct 4, 2011)

Im so in....I could totally do BSL by next year given no setbacks.

*What is your goal date for BSL?*

December 2012....probably earlier


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*

I've never been BSL, nor has anyone else in my family, so this will encourage them that our hair can grow long

*Whats your current length? *

CBL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
* All Natural

*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

Keeping it Simple.  Co-wash twice a week, Wash and go and protective style if i feel like it.  Just being gentle with my hair.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* See how much longer I could grow it without relying on protective styling.


Pic coming soon


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 4, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?

The end of september 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 

I big chopped over a year ago and my overall goal is just to see how long I can grow my hair. Bsb is just another stepping stone.

Whats your current length?
Full shoulder length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 

I'm revamping my reggie so I'll update on that later


What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 

I really want a hana elite so I guess that can be my treat.

I'll post a starting pic around christmas when I straighten again.


----------



## TdotGirl (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in since I know I won't make it this year!

ETA:

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Birthday month in August 2012. 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
I've been here too long to not reach BSL at least once. Every time i've been past APL something happens. So, it's my time to smarten up and reach this length! 

*Whats your current length? *
Past SL, about 2" or less from APL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *
Relaxed with Texlaxed strands if that makes sense.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
Bun, Bun, and Bun some more! Moisturize my ends and seal. Deep condition with oils. Co-wash when my hair feels dry. Continue with eating healthy, playing sports and taking my vitamins (Centrum, Silica, and Ultra Hair Plus).

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
Swang it! Maybe go to the Aveda salon for colour. Maybe continue the journey to WSL & stop there.

Pic coming soon!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 5, 2011)

I’m in.....

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Hopefully full BSL by March 2012 with no set backs. 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
I've never been BSL and it’s one step closer to my goal of MBL…

*What’s your current length? *APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*100% Natural

*what’s your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( i.e. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc*)
Well currently, my hair has been in 2-strand twist since July (I keep my twist in a bun and re-twist 1-2x a week), Co-wash 1x a week, DC 1-2x a week, Shampoo 1x week, Moisturize and seal 2-3x week and protein when needed. I will be moving out of the country to Switzerland in January so I will maintain a similar regimen; however, my PS of choice will be wigs until I reach BSL.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *Try to make it to MBL by August 2012

I will take a starting pic over the weekend


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 5, 2011)

Imani said:


> Let's do it!!!
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*I'm in !!*

What is your goal date for BSL?

*I'm going to give myself a lot of time: Dec 20, 2012*


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

*This will be my first time even trying to get to BSL.*

Whats your current length? *

Hopefully APL!  I will find out today when I get my sew-in removed.*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*

Natural*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

*I will be straightening once every 1 1/2 - 2 months (this seems to help my ends). I will wear rollersets and twistouts when I'm not wearing my hair straight. I will also pin my hair up or wear buns to keep my hair off of my shoulders. From June - October of 2012 I will wear sew-ins. I will be drinking green or regular fruit smoothies throughout the week for breakfast (since I'm bad about skipping breakfast) and make sure I take my Whole Food vitamins, Fish Oil pills, and drink plenty water everyday. DC'ing will be done every wash day.*
 
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

*I will stay disciplined and keep my routine (if it continues to work) and enjoy being BSL since I've never been BSL before!
*
*
Here's my starting Pic took this past wk'd (10/30/2011):
*


----------



## esi.adokowa (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been waiting for this!

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
I'm hoping for full bsl by my 22nd birthday. (November 11, 2012)

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
I've never been longer than apl in my life. My family is from Ghana and they give me the side eye like crazy when I tell them that I'm going to grow my hair long. 

*What’s your current length? * full shoulder length

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
half relaxed, half underprocessed. I'll be stretching till august, so by then it'll probably be closer to 1/3 new growth, 1/3 relaxed,and 1/3 underprocessed. 

*What’s your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*)
my hair will be hidden for most of the next year. 
I'll be using crochet braids with extensions and box braids without extensions. 
Wash and condition on Sundays with Joico, and leave it alone otherwise. 
I will relax in August. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *

Follow the same process until I make midback length/waist length

Good luck ladies!






 after my last cut and relaxer in august 2011


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 8, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I’m in.....
> 
> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> Hopefully full BSL by March 2012 with no set backs.
> ...


 
Starting Pic attached


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm in!!!

_*What is your goal date for BSL?*

Aug 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

It'll be my first time reaching BSL.

*Whats your current length? *

Currently about 1.5" from APL, hoping to be full APL by Jan 2012

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*

Natural

*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

Still trying to figure out a good reggie but once I do I will post it. My PS of choice is wet bunning and stretched bunning

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

I plan is to wear it in straight styles more often via rollersetting (once I get that down) and whipping it like I lost my mind!

***Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012*
_

Will add a pic once I pick a bra and when the end of the year gets closer


----------



## Kamilla16 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mini-update!! I claiming APL as of Oct. 2011!! (pic in siggy ) I have maybe 3-3.5'' to BSB/BSL, so hopefully I will be there by my birthday in June.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 10, 2011)

Whohoo! I'm in! _*does the Roger Rabbit*_

*What is your goal date for BSB?*
December 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* 
This is my first time EVER purposely growing my hair out. I have always kept it short. Now that I've started this HHJ, I want to grow it as long as I can stand to maintain it.

*Whats your current length? *
Just below APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 
Lots of low mani/PSing with wigs, headwraps, braid/twist extensions and mini braids.

Using my old faithful KISSAyurCG method to retain as much as possible.

-Add ayurveda powders to poo and condish.
-M&S daily
-Protein followed by moisturizing DC at least once per week with heat
-Finish off this huge bottle GA oil eventually (sulfur/bhringaraj/horsetail/nettle root/cayenne pepper/peppermint oil/lavender oil/grapefruit oil in an EVOO base). Use it to grease my scalp approx 3 times per week.
-Low to no direct heat
-Wear "out" styles less than 5 times per month.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSB? *
Keep pushing on to bigger/longer lengths. I really want to see how big my BSB fro will be. Then it's back to business for bigger/longer hair.

__


----------



## naturalbeauty21 (Oct 12, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
Full BSL by December 2012-- Graduation! 

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
BC January 2010

Whats your current length? 
SL, hoping to be APL by end of 2011

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? 
Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 

Reggie-
Monthly: Shampoo, DC, Blow Dry, Flat Iron
Weekly: Co-wash, Blow Dry
Nighly: Oil ends

Vitamins: Multi, Biotin, MSM

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
I'm wearing wigs 99% of the time right now, I hope to wear my hair out more once I reach BSL.


----------



## Imani (Oct 12, 2011)

Kamilla16 said:


> Mini-update!! I claiming APL as of Oct. 2011!! (pic in siggy ) I have maybe 3-3.5'' to BSB/BSL, so hopefully I will be there by my birthday in June.



Congrats!!! Kamilla16 

I hope to be where you are in a few months


----------



## Imani (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for joining! I will update the list tonight.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm Excited!

What is your goal date for BSL? My goal date for BSL will be exactly one year from today, Oct. 14. My goal date for APL is April 14. 


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? My hair was somewhere about BSL to MBL when I was a child/pre-teen until I started experimenting with my hair WAY too much.

Whats your current length? 

Currently, I am just beyond SL. (Avatar pic taken abt 9/21.) Will update with an "official" starting pic before the end of the year.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

I am mostly natural, but I need 1 more trim to get rid of the last of my relaxed ends. Over 2 years since last relaxer.

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 

Between now and the end of the year, I will be working on the details of my reggie and I will add updates.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? I will definitely be looking towards the next goal: MBL, but I will stop to celebrate someway


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 14, 2011)

MzSwift Based on the pictures you posted in the other thread of your growth in September it should take you no time to make it to BSL if your hair keeps growing at that rate!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Oct 14, 2011)

Could I join pretty please 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 14, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Nov 2012. BSL with blunt cut ends!

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
My first long term goal was APL and I thought I could neverrr get my hair that long. My new hair goal is MBL before I graduate so BSL is the next stop!
APL is now short in my eyes. 

*Whats your current length? *
Touching APL, not full APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Relaxed/Texlaxed...stalking the heat trainers 

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 
Sew-ins have given me the most progress. I moisturize every other day with braid spray or diluted conditioner. Keeping it simple.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
*praise break* cry tears of joy! 

*I will post a starting pic next month.*


----------



## Imani (Oct 14, 2011)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> Could I join pretty please
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V



LoveBeautyKisses Of course!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 14, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?

*June-August, 2012*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 

*this will be my first time getting to bsb as an adult. BC'd June, 2010 after an 8 month transition. *

Whats your current length?

*front is chin length ("bangs"), sides are collarbone-ish, back is apl-ish*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

*natural.*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?

*Tresemme Naturals for cowash/conditioning, Neutrigena Clean shampoo every1-2 weeks, low/no heat, wash n gos, buns, puffs for style, wet hair daily for moisture, seal with shea butter mix. Pretty simple stuff.
*
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 

*Keep it movin' towards MBL, then WL  *


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 15, 2011)

Uniqzoe -
Thanks for the encouragement, lady!

I bet we're all gonna kick butt in this challenge!
HHG ladies!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2011)

so i'm going to do hardcore ends hiding trial.  will keep my ends hidden away for 2 weeks at a time...i wont even take them down rinse/condition days...but i will definitely still rinse/condition while my hair is "up"...my hair loves water & conditioner on it -  (i wear twists by the way...and i will usually make two flat twists with them and use pins to hold them as a protective style)

i will use a spray to moisturize my hair (water, conditioner, castor oil)

 once the two weeks is up, i'll take my hair down, do a full cleanse and the whole nine. 

 experimenting with ways to reduce manipulation and retain length.  will  try this for a while and see if this works out well with no issues.  

 and hopefully by december 31, when i post my starting pictures here...i'll be pleasantly surprised.  hopefully...

haha.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 16, 2011)

decided to use my shoulder blade instead of a bra as a marker...im excited for this challenge to start


----------



## Guyaneek (Oct 17, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
Right now I'm just below shoulder length so I plan to hit bsl in December. 
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?
I bc'ed in November of last year. I've been close to bsl but never yet touched the milestone. 
Whats your current length? 
Just below shoulder length
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
I am 100% natural trying to resist the strong urge to color. 
Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  [/B]( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
Protective styling, no heat, frequent washing, dcing, henna, msm, biotin, Nioxin vits, and topical sulfur mix. 
What do you plan to do once you make BSL?
To wear it down it a lil more often.





eta a starting pic


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL? Aug 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?  first time going for BSL
Whats your current length? SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? hot oil, wash/dc/roller set weekly.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? get my swang on and focus on getting to MBL


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2011)

To all challengers I will be helping Imani out on this challenge. But since the challenge doesn't really take off until Jan 2012, I will be sort of low key until November. So for the next few months, we will just keep this thread active to allow everyone to join.

Welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

wow so Imani finally did it  Im not joining as yet. I have to be APL before I think BSL. But i will be lurking. Im seeing some gorgeous heads on this thread..  Good luck ya'll


----------



## Philippians413 (Oct 17, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*

12/31/2012 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* 

I've never had BSL hair or even tried to grow it. This will be my first time 


*What's your current length? *

Will see once I take starting picture.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*

Natural 

*W**hat's your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

-Pre-Poo with EVOO, Coconut Oil, and any other oils on hand
-Wash, DC once a week
-Co-Wash as needed (possibly daily for wet bunning)
-Protective Styling (buns mostly), keeping my hair stretched 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*

Go to the salon and get my hair styled. I haven't done this in YEARS!

Will post a starting picture later


----------



## Rapunzel1309 (Oct 17, 2011)

_*What is your goal date for BSL?*_
8/31/2012 is my ambitious date if everything "goes right" and 12/31/2012 for the unexpected challenges along the way!

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)_

I started my long hair journey about 6 months ago (at the end of March 2011). My hair was pretty healthy, but it has never been longer than slightly past SL. I have pretty agressive length goals, but I figure there's no harm in reaching for the stars!

_*Whats your current length? *_

I'm probably full shoulder length, but I will post pictures after my next relaxer when I get my hair straightened.

_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_

I got my first relaxer at 3 (I'm in my late 20's), went natural in 2009 and once I found KISS, LHCF, etc. earlier this year, I decided to go back to the creamy crack so I have a texturizer!

_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)_

I know from prior experience that my hair likes protein and no heat (she likes to be left alone) so I have only used direct heat twice since beginning my journey (6 months ago) and will start wearing a wig this week with my hair cornrowed underneath (I'll follow my normal regimen, but with cornrows). I plan to do this at least until February, which is about 3 months from now, but my goal is to make it out of the cold months which is April - May(I live in the Northeast where sweaters, scarves, etc. are required).

So protective style for 6 months!

(see my blog for more details http://whatsupwithmyhair.blogspot.com/)

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)_

My best friend is planning to get married at the end of 2012 or shortly thereafter, so my goal is to do a big reveal for her wedding and hopefully be at BSL! I would love to do a bun drop...lol! But right after the festivities, it's back to discipline and focus on MBL (ultimate goal).


----------



## nissi (Oct 17, 2011)

Please count me in!

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Full BSB for June 2012 for my bday would be wonderful.

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
Been there before through cowashing, bunning and wigs, had a BKT setback and have been in protective mode ever since.

*Whats your current length?* A little past APL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Transitioning, last relaxer 7/15/10, but likely will return to relaxer.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 

Sulfur oil mix
GHE/Baggy
AO GPB, maybe WC
Henna Amla & Shikakai
Lo Mani
Vitamins, maybe juicing
Monitor moisture/protein more closely
Lace wigs

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
[Edited to add] *Thank the Lord!* and then think about perming and do rollersets for regular maintenance.

Pics at the end of the year after HYH 2011 is over... HHG!


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 18, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*

I'd like full BSL by Dec, but Id love to have some layers there by my bday in July

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *

My first time reaching BSL.  I'm currently at APL, just not full (still have some SL layers, the shortest is at my chin)

Whats your current length?

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*

My goal is to do as little manipulation as possible while enjoying my hair a little.  Im also working on being as healthy as possible to maximize my growth.  I dont use heat and intend to continue that.  And I want to get back into my ayurvedic regimen

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*

Slap my momma in the face with my hair as her punishment for doubting me  (then run away really fast and hide  ) enjoy it and keep on trucking to the next goal


----------



## GIJane (Oct 22, 2011)

Imani said:


> Let's do it!!!
> 
> _*What is your goal date for BSL?*_
> 
> ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to join here's my starting pic 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## prettynatural (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to join. I just cut my mbl hair a couple of inches. I am not sure why my hair has splits. I just cut it in 2010 to shoulder length and grew it to mbl in one year. Yes, short person with short torso. I will post a starting pic later with a length check. I am not sure how long my hair is now. 

I plan to get better shears and trim every 6 weeks. Protein and moisture balance and have a better diet. I will be shooting for wl for 2012 too

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just past sl natural I BC in April 2010, ill be washing and dcing weekly with all natural shampoos and conditioners and utilizing the ton of oils I just purchased!!! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 22, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
 I want full BSL, So October  2012 sounds great!

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

This will be new territory for me, I've never had hair longer than grazing APL. I just love long hair on me, extra feminine.


Whats your current length? 
APL the last time I checked in July.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
 Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

Vitamins, henna, deep conditioning, heavy sealing and Protective Styling.
I'm too lazy to use heat. 

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
Do a rollerset. And take pictures at the beach! Wear a sexy outfit


A pic from July, to lazy to do a check


----------



## zoeyy (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey ladies!
I'm from Germany and new to this forum!! Very happy to be here! 
Please count me in, I'm currently in a weave and will add pics, when I take it out in November..

What is your goal date for BSL?
October 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

It will be my first time in my adult life to be BSL!

Whats your current length?
Shoulder length. 

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural. (Had relaxed hair all my life, but it broke all off, now I'm stayin natural!)

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
PS: weaves!!pre poo with oils, wash and DC once a week, very low heat and air dryin, 
daily: use water based condi or oils on scalp and conrows
takin vitamin c+ zinc, biotin and msm

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
enjoy it a couple of weeks and flat iron, then focus on MBL


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in... I'll be back with details.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 28, 2011)

I cant believe I'm actually joining a BSL challenge! But there would be no point of joining the APL 2012 challenge because apparently I'm already APL. I keep pulling strands, and it reaches to my armpit. I'm just in denial now. erplexed


Imani said:


> _*What is your goal date for BSL?*
> _Any time within 2012. I didnt even look at how many inches are between APL and BSL for me because I was focusing on getting to APL so hard._
> 
> *What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _
> ...



Starting pic


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 28, 2011)

different parts of my hair will reach bsl at different times so im trying to decide whether or not ill celebrate each time a section reaches it or wait until all of my hair is there lol...i know im crazy


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^what the heck celebrate when each section makes it


----------



## Wanderland (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm excited to finally join this challenge. It's something I've aspired to do since joining LHCF years ago.  


_*What is your goal date for BSL?*
June 2012


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
First time I'll EVER be BSL. I may have been APL in as a young kid but mostly SL my whole life, even after being natural for years. 

*Whats your current length? *
APL. Almost full except a back left section that is still catching up from a asymmetrical bob from june 2010. 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*
Natural

*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *
K.I.S.S.  Washing biweekly mud for one and cowash the other. Deep conditioning weekly and low manipulation. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
Treat myself to a flatiron and a trim(trimming only at milestones). 
Then getting my head back in the game and focusing on MBL

***Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012*
_
Will do next week when I straighten for SOs birthday. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GIJane (Oct 30, 2011)

GIJane said:


> Imani said:
> 
> 
> > Let's do it!!!
> ...


----------



## Nayna (Oct 30, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
December 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
Yesterday I cut my hair from BSB to SL. I took down a sew in a week and a half ago and my hair looked thinner. I got it straightened and I could see that my hair thinned out. I don't know if I should attribute it to the sew in or my highlights but I hated it. I only highlight my hair once a year but I used a different brand this time. So I thought it over for a week and finally decided to let it go. 

Whats your current length?
SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
I think I'll do cassia treatments biweekly. I'll also continue to use aloe vera juice, water, and JBCO daily. In the winter I tend to alternate between straightening and protective styles (wigs/halfwigs) so I'll probably keep doing that. 

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?
Keep on keeping on to the next goal. I wear my hair out a lot anyway.





 My cut was done on blowdired hair.  WHen I pull it a bit it's fairly close to APL but I'd hve to straighten to be sure.  Maybe in Januray I'll do an official length check.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ErikaUK (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay! I'm so excited to join this challenge! This will be my first one since joining in the spring - as you can see I don't post often, but now I will


*What is your goal date for BSL?*
My goal date is my birthday, 2nd Dec 2012. I have not straightened or done a length check other than stretching in the mirror, so I'm not sure how fast my hair grows. I think it grows about average, but I'm still working on retention. If I get there sooner, all's the better!!

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)_
This is my first time ever at the length I am now; let alone BSL. When I first started my HHJ, I thought 'if I get to APL, then I know I've made it', but now my hair still seems short, so I'm moving the goal posts. When I get to BSL, then I KNOW my hair will be long.

_*Whats your current length? *_
I think I'm APL, but I'm hesitant to claim it. As I've said, I haven't done a length check properly since I've started. The most I've done is stretch the hair down my front in the mirror. I started off at CBL in April, now my back and sides are APL. (I've always wondered if stretching to the front of body is the same as stretching down the back - any thoughts on this?) The rest is between CBL and APL apart from the front, which is to my lip.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)_
DC at least once a week - overnight if possible
No heat
Dry baggying most nights, some days too
Only wear my hair in 'out' styles 1-3 times a week, otherwise PSing
Taking vits when I remember

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)_
Focus on my next goal -WL - after a trip to my local BSS to whip my hair in their faces for giving my HHJ the side eye. 

I will be posting a pic when I get my hair straightened in Dec


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I posted starting pics on my original post.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in!  I'll post a pic by the end of the year.

*What is your goal date for BSL? * 12/31/2012.  I'm in the no-heat challenge for next year, so I won't be doing a full-fledged length check until 1/1/2013.


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*  I think the longest I ever was was APL when I was relaxed.  This would be my first time being BSL .

*Whats your current length?* CBL stretched, I think.  I just cut an inch off around a month ago.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*  Fully natural.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*  I plan to keep my hair in twists for 12wks at a time (taking out to redo every 3 weeks), with one week off, and dusting.  I have to dust to keep the SSKs at bay.  No heat for the full year, regular vitamin-intake.  I'll probably get bored with twists around April and start bunning again. Protective styling, dusting, and regular protein treatments keep my hair in good shape.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*  I plan to spend one month actin a holy FOOL with my hair, and then get back on my grind for MBL.  Lord willing I'll be married in 2013, so I'll get back on my grind sooner rather than later.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BrookeLynn (Oct 31, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?* My hair grows half an inch a month. It's between 10 inches to 11.5 inches now, and there are 12 inches of hair from my scalp to bra strap length. However, I want ALL my hair there- not just the back and low lying areas.  That may take another year? 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*This is not my first time having BSL hair, but it's the first time in many, many years. Relaxers + heat damage, broken hairs and jacked up ends kept me lingering at shoulder length or a little below for most of my teen and adult years. During my childhood my hair was always down my back to my natural waist line, but we all know that happens when your mom feels the need to "tame" it. 

*Whats your current length?*Mostly armpit length, except for in the front where hangs past chin length. It ranges between 10-11.5 inches all around but hangs lower in some places. 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*Technically transitioning, but about 99% natural now. I need to seek and destroy a few rogue relaxed ends here and there.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*I don't really have a reggie. I wash my hair with sulfate free shampoos once or twice a week, deep condition, use a leave in conditioner and some lotion or cream. Then I either 2 strand twist, wash and go, flat twist, or pull into a curly ponytail. If I twist or braid, I keep them installed for a week, and then spend the 2nd week or so in a twist or braid out.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*I haven't really thought about it... Maybe pull it on top of my head in an I Dream of Jeanie ponytail and make it bounce. LOL.

The following is a pic of my hair taken in early August, nearly 3 months ago.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2011)

Yayy!!! BSL 2012!!!!! Just sending some positivity to you all!!!    Best wishes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in!!!




_*What is your goal date for BSL?*_

_*Dec 2012*_

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I have NEVER been BSL before and I would like to challenge myself to see if I can accomplish it._
_*Whats your current length? Past SL a couple of Inches to APL(9-9.5 inches) Full APL is 11 inches for me*_

_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_
_Natural_
_*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *Protective Styling, Moisture/Protein Balance, Ph Balance, Sealing, Baggying_
_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Stop there are keep in maintained. _


----------



## brickhouse (Oct 31, 2011)

I am in.
What is your goal date for BSL? 12/31/2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?Whats your current length?  A little past APL and about 4-5 inches from BSL.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? Wash once a week and cowash once a week. Moisturize and oil ends nightly and sleep in a satin cap. Protective styles 6 days a week. Relax 10-12 weeks. Steam treatment every week or every other week. Protein treatment every 4 weeks. Eat healthy and exercise on a regular basis.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? Not sure yet. I may wear it out more.


----------



## newnyer (Oct 31, 2011)

OH BOY!?? DARE I?? *bites fingers*
What is your goal date for BSL?  December 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?  My hair has never been this long, so APL was reaching for the stars IMO.  Now that I'm almost there, I'm thinking...hmmm, maybe I could even get to BSL??? That would truly be an accomplishment!!!!

*Whats your current length? *. SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed
*
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc). I PS 5x a week (bunning), relaxers no sooner than 9 weeks, no later than 13, (inconsistent) Hairfinity & Daily vits taker, wash & DC once a week, co-wash once a week (depending on exercise routine), only use indirect heat from rollersetting. (Used a flat iron for the first time in 6 months last week & almost had a heart attack.  Ok, maybe I'll feel better about it once I reach my APL goal.)

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* GIRL ya'll ain't gon be able to tell me NOTHIN'!! (Yes, terrible grammar and spelling used on purpose. Lol). High ponytails, flexi-rod sets galore, rollersets, etc.  I still plan to have healthy hair practices but will flaunt my length a lot more after work.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pic from 3 weeks ago:  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## An_gell (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't know where I have been but I just saw this and I want to join.. I will be back to post my info later. I feel like I can make it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Imani, I want to join this challenge as well, I'll post my pic but the end of the year, I'm in a few challenges so I will do it all at one time,lol


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 1, 2011)

_*What is your goal date for BSL? *_*June 2012
*_
*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _*This will be my first time reaching BSL/BSB  *
_ 
*Whats your current length? *_*Nape grazing APL, CBL on the sides, a few inches under the chin for my bangs.  I'm only 2.5-3 inches from BSL in the back, so I hope to reach it by my birthday.
*_
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?  *_*Natural
*_
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?
*_*1xweek - DC overnight w/AOGPB or AOHSR on dry hair, wash w/mudwash, leave-in w/Yes to Cucumbers, seal w/castor oil or grease

During the week - Cowash as needed, leave-in, seal w/castor oil

Daily - moisturize w/water and seal w/castor oil or grease 

Monthly - Henna 1x  

Daily - Bun daily or wear twist-out for the week - I've been PSing for a while and finally found the right technique for a successful twist-out, even with my mullet.  Having fun with that right now but will probably go back to hardcore PS w/buns in a few weeks.
*_
*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _*I might straighten, will definitely wear it out for a couple of weeks, and then focus on MBL hopefully also in 2012 and WL in 2013*


----------



## Missdelicious1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge! This will be my first challenge. I'm so excited  I'll add a starting pic in Dec.


*What is your goal date for BSL?*
I don't have a specific date, but I'm aiming for late 2012.

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*
I've never been BSL and I want to be so badly. The longest my hair has ever been is full APL. My hair became damaged and overprocessed from relaxing too often and doing things that I didn't know were damaging my hair. I want my healthy hair back so that I can feel beautiful again.

*Whats your current length? *SL...inching towards APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Texlaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*
-Cleansing hair once or twice a week with HairOne, sulfate-free shampoo or diluted shampoo.
-DCing with every wash. Alternating between protein and moisture DCs.
-Rollersetting, airdrying, low heat (heat pass once a month or every other month)
-Major PSing....mostly buns and wigs
-Relax every 3 months at a minimum (I'm aiming for my first 4 month stretch currently)
-I haven't started yet, but will be trying Megatek 2-3x a week.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*
I will be swanging that hair like there's no tomorrow. I'll prob ease up on PSing a lot and enjoy my hair. I'll just maintain and let it grow at it's own pace toward MBL and WL.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just got a relaxer the other day so, I will post my picture today.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 1, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?

Dec 29th, 2012 my 3 year post relaxer anniversary

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

This will be my first time at BSL. My hair has never been past APL. I'm close to APL now so I feel confident that BSL is in my future.

Whats your current length? 
SL, almost grazing APL (1 in to go)

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Au Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
No Heat
Twisits/Wigs/Updos if my hair will stretch
Beemine sulphur
Nioxion vits
And any other growth aids I pick up

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
When I reach BSL I am going to flat iron and swang the mess out of my long hair. I'm going to laugh at all the haters who thought I couldn't do it. Then I'm going to enjoy classy updos and next thing u know I will be WL.

I will add a pic in January
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> WTG @Imani for starting this thread. I can't wait to lurk in this thread and see everyone's progress!


 
NikkiQ Why aren't you in this challenge yourself? You will be APL soon and then what will you do?


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 1, 2011)

Man transitioning? just called me out! 

I don't think I'll make APL til the end of next year so I don't quite see me hitting BSL in 2012.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 1, 2011)

NikkiQ if I don't who will haha.

Okay I will stop bullying your growth becasue i can hang out with you in the APL challenge


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 1, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @NikkiQ *if I don't who will haha.*
> 
> Okay I will stop bullying your growth becasue i can hang out with you in the APL challenge


 
faithVA would have called me out if you didn't


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @NikkiQ Why aren't you in this challenge yourself? You will be APL soon and then what will you do?


 
transitioning, I don't know why NikkiQ is fronting. She likes a special invite is all I can tell. 

Ok let me play the guilt card. NikkiQ, you need to be all up in this challenge supporting Imani   Did that work? huh? huh? Did it?


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> faithVA would have called me out if you didn't



That is so true. She has no problem doing that

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^Not quite faithVA  

My hair isn't on pace to make it to BSL next year. It's in super slow mode.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> That is so true. She has no problem doing that
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
Uh excuse you. Do I even know you like that? For real? 

I see how y'all want to act up in here. Y'all don't know who y'all messing with


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Not quite @faithVA
> 
> My hair isn't on pace to make it to BSL next year. It's in super slow mode.


 
Well just come in cuz we asked you to. Just to hang out with us.

I don't know if I will make it to BSL either. At least think about it.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Well just come in cuz we asked you to. Just to hang out with us.
> 
> I don't know if I will make it to BSL either. At least think about it.



I second that. Join us hehe

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## kandiekj100 (Nov 1, 2011)

_*What is your goal date for BSL? I think July 1, 2012*_


_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* Never had BSL as an adult, never had anything longer than APL._

_*Whats your current length?* I think I'm between APL and BSB, but I'm not positive. Will come back later with a pic._

_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Natural_

_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc) - I plan to stry to keep my hair stretch the majority of the time. The keeping it stretched seemed to keep the knots and tangles at bay. I also will henna once a month or 1 every 6 weeks at least. Doing henna seem to help clarify my hair and my scalp to promote growth. _

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc) I don't know if I'll do anything differen than I already. I don't straighten that often, but when I get the urge I do. I will make a youtube clip of me just whipping my hair back and forth, lol . Okay, probably not, but I'll probably stand in the mirror and whip it like I'm in a pantene commercial. Okay, I will definitely do this one. _
_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

***Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012 *PIC to come soon!


I don't usually do challenge threads but hopefully this will help me get over the hump.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is my picture I took today, I got my relaxer on 10/30/11. I have become really scissor happy and I get a trim almost everytime I get my hair done. I love freshly cut ends. 

(My hair is even its just the way my hair is laying down. My bra looks weird too lol )


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 2, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL? December 2012**

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)This will be my 1st time at BSL

Whats your current length? ?Not sure. What is this length? Alittle past apl? *
* 
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? Protective styling, low heat, vitamins, challenges, etc.
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? Treat myself to a flat iron and swing it. Then back to  staying disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

Ladies, let me know when you answer the questions from the starting post so I can get you added to the challengers list. I will be co-hosting with Imani to help things along.

If you already have let me know that as well because I may have overlooked it.

LoveBeautyKisses, prettynatural,lamaria211, NappyNelle,An_gell, Firstborn2


----------



## newnyer (Nov 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ladies, let me know when you answer the questions from the starting post so I can get you added to the challengers list. I will be co-hosting with Imani to help things along.
> 
> If you already have let me know that as well because I may have overlooked it.
> 
> LoveBeautyKisses, prettynatural,lamaria211, NappyNelle,An_gell, Firstborn2



Don't think I've been added yet.    Hook me up. Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## candy626 (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess I need to join this challenge since I'm hoping to hit full bra strap and full mid back length by the end of 2012. I would estimate my hair is about 2.5 inches from the bottom of my bra strap. Hoping I can hit full bra strap  by March.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

newnyer and Others, I don't have direct access to the challenger post to put your name on the list. But I am keeping track of who has been added and who needs to be added. So if you don't see your name on the list yet don't worry. Imani will update the list when she has a chance.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

candy626 said:


> I guess I need to join this challenge since I'm hoping to hit full bra strap and full mid back length by the end of 2012. I would estimate my hair is about 2.5 inches from the bottom of my bra strap. Hoping I can hit full bra strap by March.


 
Hey candy626, Let me know when you post your answers from the 1st post. And I will add your name to the challengers to be added list. Imani will update those when she has a chance.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 2, 2011)

_*What is your goal date for BSL?  Dec 2012*

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _
*I'm determined to make BSL in 2012. I was almost there but I recently moved to a place that have extremely dry weather along with hard water, which sent me into a major set back.*

_*Whats your current length?  I guess I'm SL, I'm 3inches from APL*_
_
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural
*
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
*Rinse hair daily with distilled water seal with oils. DC once aweek adding wheatgerm oil to my DC mix. Wash biweekly. I am committed to hardcore protective styles in 2012. Mainly braids, braids,braids and more braids...I'm also adding a Vitamin reggie.*

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
*I plan to keep it pushing, I've wasted so much time already. I don't want to get caught up, in playing with my hair and suffer another set back. If the braids become to much and DH start whining then I will have a weave installed.  I'm in the WL2013 challenge and I want to hit it by then.*

faithVA here are my answers
_


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

Firstborn2 said:


> _@faithVA here are my answers_


 
Ok adding you to the list.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 2, 2011)

faithVA  Thanks for the reminder!



Imani said:


> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> 
> 
> *What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
> ...



Goal Date: I hope to be full BSL by February 2012; Hopefully by May 2012 I'll be bottom of BSL/MBL. 

Length Story: I've been natural for almost 6 years; I colored during my second year and spent the next two years trimming it off. The color made my hair feel weird, and I wasn't retaining moisture very well. I maintained at the same length. I decided to actively grow my hair out in March. This is the longest my hair has ever been, relaxed or natural.

Current Length: Top of BSL; 11" from scalp. I've never straightened my hair, so I don't know what it looks like on my body. I hope to straighten for the first time in December. 

Regimen: Pre-poo with an oil. Wash and deep condition under steamer once a week or every two weeks, depending on style. Alternate using shampoo and conditioner washing; alternate protein conditioner and moisturizing conditioner. Moisturize and seal as needed during the week. Massage scalp with sulfur oil or pomade 3x a week. Trim every 3-4 months using the lunar cycle.

Plans after BSL: Not sure. I may try a cellophane, but after my last color experience, I'm a tad skeptical. Long term, I think I want to try growing my hair out to HL. That would be 20" of hair; 9" of more growth.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 2, 2011)

_*What is your goal date for BSL?* March 2012_

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I have grown to BSL before but usually end up having to cut back to armpit length or bsb due to split ends and thinning. My goal this time is to be at full, split end free BSL, where 90% of the back of my hair touches the bottom of my bra strap._
_*Whats your current length? *_
 My current length is shown in my siggy. May have gained an inch since then.  
_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_
I use a mild relaxer every 12 weeks or so. I am not sure if this is texlaxed (I never heard this term before visiting this board) or just plain ol' relaxed.
_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *__Besides paying closer attention to moisture/balance, I have been wearing wigs and wash n' go's primarily to avoid too much manipulation and heat. What I want to add to my regimen is pre-pooing. I also want to become more disciplined with moisturizing and sealing my ends, which I rarely ever do._
_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Celebrate briefly, then continue with the MBL 2012 challenge which am also apart of._


----------



## NaeChail (Nov 2, 2011)

ME, ME!!! I'm in. My first real challenge!! ME!!! YAY!!! :bouncegre LOL. 

Okay, on to the business...

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
April 2012, so that for me & SO's anniversary in May, I can have a swangin' press and have his jaw on the ground  

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*
 I haven't had BSL hair in years. I was originally shooting for August of this year, and had almost made it, I was an inch away. But when I went to get a press for graduation, the stylist suggested I need a trim...and I walked out with shoulder length hair.  I vow to NEVER again go to a stylist I don't really know even if she IS natural.

*Whats your current length?* 
Just grazing APL, which is pretty good considereing the setback I had in August. Funny how APL seems to be coming so quickly this time. 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural 

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*

I am protective styling with sew-ins for 6 weeks at a time.
I wash bi weekly.
I deep condition before and after each install.
I do a protein treatment every 3 installs (or as needed).
I moisturize every 3 days.
I take a multivitamin, MSM, and a HSN supplement.
I use a sulfur/castor oil mix between installs (I don't use them during because it makes my cheap BSS weave greasy and not last too long. )

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat *
*urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*

I am going to get a press that will give me the fullest, lightest, bounciest, swanginest hair EVER!! And rub it in a few male coworkers face lol for calling me crazy, stun my SO for our anniversary, and then go back to protective styling until I hit MBL.

I will post a start pic later....I'm currently in an install.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 2, 2011)

Starting pic will be added in Dec. or Jan.

_*What is your goal date for BSL?
FULL BSL Dec 2012

* __*Whats your current length? *
APL
__*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*Natural
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *_
_P.S 
*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _
_Keep chuckin to MBL_


----------



## An_gell (Nov 3, 2011)

faithVA -Okay ladies here is my information so I can officially join the challenge.  I'm so excited.

What is your goal date for BSL? I hope to be there by late summer or early fall of 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? This will be my first time ever having my hair BSL and for me that's a big accomplishment.  I can't believe how much it's grown now. I am 3 years natural this month, but I have had lots of setbacks in between. Now that I know how to properly take care of my hair it has come a long way.

Whats your current length? Apl-ish still trying to get it to full APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? I wash once a week, low manipulation, lots of water rinsing, bun about 98% of the time, take nioxin vitamins, use ovation, and apply castor oil/sulfur oil. I will be doing lots of ayurvedic pastes.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? I do plan to treat myself, but I want to also make it to waist length so I hope to stay disciplined.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Am I late,am I too late to join. Goodness, how did I miss this thread.

#clears throat

I am texlaxed
Full APL
Never had BSL hair before
Date to reach BSL: April 2012
Reggi will be moisture, moisture, moisture as needed. D/c weekly, co-washing weekly, shampoo as needed. light protein every two weeks. Heavy protein every 6-8 weeks (henna). No direct heat until I think I made BSL. Protective and low maintainence styles in the form of buns, flexi's, and  an occasional rollerset.
After I reach this length, going to straighten and enjoy for a week or two, then go for WL.
*fighting to put up my recent pic. If can't get it, will take another by Jan.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Nov 3, 2011)

Please add me!

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
October 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
This will be my first time ever being BSL. My hair has never been this long

*Whats your current length?* 
APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
I will keep my hair hidden by wearing sew ins.
I wash every two weeks with ACV when my hair is braided. I oil my scalp every week.
Between sew ins I wash with the Mud wash and DC with Honey mixed with Oils. I also use Amla powder mixed with Hibiscus powder when I want to strengthen my hair.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
I will straighten my hair for two weeks and wear it out. Swing it!!! I want to buy myself something. idk what yet 

I will post a pic in December when i straighten my hair.


----------



## brickhouse (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not that far from bsl but I want full bsl with healthy ends. I am really excited. I orignally thought I was about 4-5 inches from bsl but after we took pics I found out that I am about 2 inches from bsl and with dilligent and perseverance I am hoping to make my goal by June.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Nov 5, 2011)

Okay, so I am back with a photo. I just came back from the Dominicans, who hooked a sista up. I also got a much needed trim, so I can no longer claim APL. However, I think I'm close enough where I still feel comfortable sticking around in this challenge.


----------



## Shana' (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in.......

_*What is your goal date for BSL?* Either Dec 11 or Jan the latest.


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* This will be my first time making it to BSL.

*Whats your current length?* About .5-1inch from BSL

__*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *Relaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers_
_
*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Stay disciplined and focused on  my ultimate goal of MBL._


----------



## Imani (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey, I've been on vacay. I'm updating the list. Please let me know if I forgot anyone. Thanks everyone for joining!


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 5, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL? *August 2012
I'm in this challenge to hit bsl and I don't really have a story I bc'ed in May 2005
I am arm pit length in the back SL on the sides
Natural
*MY REGGIE*
prepoo 1x week coconut oil or eucalyptus oil and evoo
CO with VO5 1-2x week or shampoo of my choice 1x week
Detangle with vo5
Moist & Seal 3x week with rosewater, infusium 23, and coconut oil 
Put in plaits
Also incorporating C&G Technique
*
What are you doing to make it to BSL? *Vitamins, protective styling, and low manipulation 
Once I make BSL I plan to go on to WL in 2013 after WL I'll maintain there and probably get a relaxer for hubby and call it a day.


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 6, 2011)

I will join, 

*What is your goal date for BSL?* September 2012


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *I have been on my hair journey for a long time...but have had many setbacks.  I just want to finally reach BSL.

*Whats your current length?* Close to APL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* I guess texlaxed....

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* I will be wearing a weave most of the time.  I am going to start doing full weaves instead of partial weaves, so most of my hair is protected.  Weekly deep conditioning treatments with heat.  Protein when necessary.  I cannot NOT use heat, however, I will try to limit it, or turn the heat down some.  Vitamins, lot of water intake and exercising.


*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Have a big celebration! lol  It has been a long time goal of mine.  But I will continue to grow until I get to MBL!



My hair length back in September, I have yet to take a length check shot.  I am all weaved up right now.


----------



## Curly Lee (Nov 6, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
September 2012. I hope to make  full APL by June 7, 2012 my 21st birthday 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
This  is the healthiest and prettiest my hair has ever been.  I always thought I had blehhh hair. 2012 will be about keeping my ends healthy and using natural products.

*Whats your current length?* APL in the back and about shoulder length in the front.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 

*Reggie:*
Henna once a month
DC once a week.
Shampoo weekly.
Shampoo  and condition in braids.
Twist (or braid) with leave in and seal.
Cut splits and knots while twisting.
Bun old twistouts/braidouts
Styles: Braid out, twist outs and buns
Oil scalp w/castor oil or jojoba oil/rosemary/thyme/cedar/lavender
I need to get my products more stable. I've been using Aussie Moist but I need natural products for really healthy hair.
*Products*
Giovanni Direct LeaveIn
Giovanni Smooth As Silk Conditioner and Shampoo
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Conditioner
Jamilla Henna
Shea butter mix (looking to change this)
Grapeseed and coconut oil

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
Whip my hair back and forth, whip it whip it. 
I'll probably do a roller set and saran wrap. Or just a plain flatiron. Some straightened style because I rarely straighten. I haven't straightened my hair once this year.

My hair in an old braidout today, I'll update JAN. 1 with naked hair pictures in the same shirt.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2011)

Curly Lee said:


> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> September 2012. I hope to make full APL by June 7, 2012 my 21st birthday
> 
> *What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
> ...


 
Hey Curly Lee, Will you let us know what line you are measuring to on your shirt for BSL? I am confused  Since we can't see your back, your shoulder blade or your bra, if you can let us know. Thanks


----------



## Curly Lee (Nov 6, 2011)

faithVA no problem. I'll have my mom take them because I'm horrible at taking pics myself. I'll take one with my shirt off also just so everyone can see the BSL mark.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2011)

[USER=195714 said:
			
		

> Curly Lee[/USER];14582765]@faithVA no problem. I'll have my mom take them because I'm horrible at taking pics myself. I'll take one with my shirt off also just so everyone can see the BSL mark.


 
I'm definitely not asking you to take another picture especially one with your shirt off.  With the pictures you have I just wanted to see the mark where you think BSL is. Because to me you look BSL. So I just wanted to see where you say it is on your shirt.


----------



## Curly Lee (Nov 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'm definitely not asking you to take another picture especially one with your shirt off.  With the pictures you have I just wanted to see the mark where you think BSL is. Because to me you look BSL. So I just wanted to see where you say it is on your shirt.



ohhhhh.  umm, I'm not really good at adding editing pics to point out where bsl is. And when I stretch it out, my hair is APL (it doesnt look like it, im horrible at doing this myself. Just trust me  )

So where my finger is at is the bottom of my bra strap.
Each stripe is about 2. inches. So I have about 5 inches until the back gets to BSL.

ETA: I think I wear my bra a little low so BSL is fairly close to MBL. I can't believe I'm even discussing BSL, I feel like I just had a twa.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

[USER=195714 said:
			
		

> Curly Lee[/USER];14583525]ohhhhh.  umm, I'm not really good at adding editing pics to point out where bsl is. And when I stretch it out, my hair is APL (it doesnt look like it, im horrible at doing this myself. Just trust me  )
> 
> So where my finger is at is the bottom of my bra strap.
> Each stripe is about 2. inches. So I have about 5 inches until the back gets to BSL.
> ...


 
I completely trust you  . Girl don't let me stress you over some pictures. I feel you on how hard it is to take pictures. Just stick to your original plan. Ignore what I said. Carry on


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi ladies, I'm in. 

What is your goal date for BSL? 
September 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.) 
I BC'd after 18 months of transitioning. My hair was MBL relaxed so I'm trying to get back to my long haired self.

Whats your current length? 
I had a much needed trim yesterday and I was touching APL then so now I might be an inch or two away.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural trying to heat train

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc) 
This year it was all about protective styling and hiding my hair. Next year will be pretty much the same except that I will be straightening once a month.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
Stay focused on MBL after whipping my hair back and forth a bit LOL


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 8, 2011)

I wanna join! I was sitting patiently waiting on this challenge to start, didn't realized it was underway already.

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
I'm aiming for August 31st (my wedding anniversary) but anytime next year will be just fine.

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
I had relaxed APL hair 2 years ago, was trucking on to BSL but decided to transition and cut it off bit by bit. I BC'd in Oct. 2010 at NL or SL, i waited till i could make a lil bun. I LIGHTLY texlaxed Sept. 25 just to stretch my hair out a bit, don't think i'll do it again.

*Whats your current length?*
currently i'm 1.5 inches from APL and 4.5 inches from BSL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* 
LIGHTLY texlaxed, it's just about impossible to tell the difference between my texlaxed and natural hair.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
Wash and DC weekly, GHE most nights, moisturize and seal as needed, protein DC at least 1x per month. Thinking of incorporating a pre-poo but i like to keep it simple.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
My final goal is MBL or WL but BSL is a big milestone for me so i'll definitely take a minute to enjoy it and whip it like in the Sunsilk commercial, who knows, i might even allow hubby to play in it and pull it a little then its on to MBL.

I'll post my pic by the time the challenge starts.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys. Just checking in. I can't wait for the official kick off of this challenge.

I keep fantasizing about doing flexi rod sets with my hair hanging down my back. 

How do u guys plan on starting motivated?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2011)

I might join this challenge at a later date. I need to see where my hair is at the end of the year before jumping in feet first trying to make it to BSL next year.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 10, 2011)

transitioning? I watch Naptural85's video and her recent length check is where I want to be! 


NikkiQ Can't wait for you to join! You are very motivating and kind!


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 10, 2011)

Skiggle I love her videos. Her hair is so thick and pretty

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Beauty by Nature (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to be apart of this challenge!!!!


----------



## NaturallyTori (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in. Let's do this!  

What is your goal date for BSL? November 2012


What brings you to this challenge/what’s your length story? This will be my first time being BSL. 
What’s your current length? Between SL and APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural.

What’s your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? Just keeping it simple as possible!  Protective styling, little to no heat throughout the year, and extensions. As far as my regimen, weekly DC and moisturize and seal daily. Plus, I will be taking Biotin and a multivitamin.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? I plan on getting a blow and whipping my hair back and forth! Then I will get back on track, focus reaching MBL and then on to WL.
-------------------------------------------------------------

**Please add a starting pic. This is a picture when I got a blowout at the beginning of October. It should suffice though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2011)

@Skiggle you are just too sweet for your own good lady. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Imani (Nov 11, 2011)

Beauty by Nature said:


> I want to be apart of this challenge!!!!



Beauty by Nature 
come on in, just answer the questions and a pic if possible now or before jan 1.


----------



## Imani (Nov 11, 2011)

NikkiQ  You should go ahead and join! But I do understand about not wanting to jump the gun too soon.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be up under wigs until for the rest of the year until I do my final length check in December. Actually quite excited to see how far I've come this year!


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 11, 2011)

I WANT TO JOIN!!!

I think I"ll make it back to BSL in May 2012.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome Whimsy. Just read the 1st post and give us your stats. And Imani will update the challenger list on her next update.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

Beauty by Nature said:


> I want to be apart of this challenge!!!!


 
Come on in beauty_by_Nature. Just read the 1st post and give us your stats. And Imani will update the challenger list on her next update.


----------



## Charla (Nov 12, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSB?
BSB by December???

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?

This will be my first time ever being BSB! 

Whats your current length? 

SL Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSB?
Protective styling, vitamins, ultra low manipulation via C&G, super simple reggie

What do you plan to do once you make BSB? 
Stay disciplined and focused on MBL...I'm a bore!  I can't too excited until I hit MBL...but we'll see!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2011)

[USER=308423 said:
			
		

> Charla[/USER];14620773]What is your goal date for BSL?
> December???
> 
> What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?
> ...


 
We can do this girl. We are shooting for the same time frame. And we still have the rest of November and December to go before we officially start.


----------



## Charla (Nov 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> We can do this girl. We are shooting for the same time frame. *And we still have the rest of November and December to go before we officially start*.



Yes, that's right!  My mind is already in 2012!
I got my hair braided today, and the girls brother was there.  He had WL dreads!  Ugh!  How do boys do that and we fight and struggle for every darn strand!!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2011)

[USER=308423 said:
			
		

> Charla[/USER];14620799]Yes, that's right! My mind is already in 2012!
> I got my hair braided today, and the girls brother was there. He had WL dreads! Ugh! How do boys do that and we fight and struggle for every darn strand!!!


 

I know right. oooh some of them are sooo sexy. And I've seen some nice dreads on women but I have never seen any that matched the dreads on some of these guys. Girl you have me flash backin to the guy at Ruby Tuesday's. 

Guys keep it simple.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 12, 2011)

Charla said:


> Yes, that's right! My mind is already in 2012!
> I got my hair braided today, and the girls brother was there. He had WL dreads! Ugh! How do boys do that and we fight and struggle for every darn strand!!!


 


faithVA said:


> I know right. oooh some of them are sooo sexy. And I've seen some nice dreads on women but I have never seen any that matched the dreads on some of these guys. Girl you have me flash backin to the guy at Ruby Tuesday's.
> 
> Guys keep it simple.


 
I believe people with dreads can retain more length because they do not comb nor manipulate their hair. Plus the shedded hair stays in the braids which also helps retain more length.


----------



## skraprchik (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm joining this challenge to motivate myself towards BSL.  

What is your goal date for BSL?
Dec 31,2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
 I have never had hair beyond SL that I can remember. Reaching BSL would be a huge milestone.

Whats your current length?
SL stretched

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
I will be roller setting and wearing my hair pinned up, bunned, or a peacock twist/French twist to keep the ends protected.  I plan on adding sulfur a la NJoy whenever it arrives.  I will also be taking vitamins and exercising more regularly.  I'm determined to make some progress this year.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? I really want to beable to wear a larger variety of buns, so I think I may buy myself a very expensive hair toy of my choosing if I can reach this goal.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 12, 2011)

OK Here's my OFFICIAL entry into this challenge: 

*
What is your goal date for BSL?*
I'm going to make it to full BSL by May 2012.  I'll probably be brastrap grazing by February 2012.
*
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
Well I grew my hair out the past few years and then this spring/summer I chopped it off and was at APL this summer. Now I'm growing it back, with no crazy cutting this time!  I'm going for hip and beyond.  BSL is my next step.

*Whats your current length?*




This is my length as of Oct 17 2011

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
100% Natural
*
Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
I'm a keep it simple girl.  For winter I do weekly washes and DCs, either twists for a week or straighten and wear updos for the week.  For warm months I cowash every few days (sometimes every day) and wear wash n gos, braidouts, buns, ponytails.  I'm going to try to henna monthly, but I tend to forget.

*
What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
After BSL I'll be moving on to MBL, then WL, then HL, then TBL, then Classic, then knee length, Then FLOOR LENGTH!!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2011)

I want in but will update with answers and pics tomorrow. Just marking my spot for now thanks to @faithVA and @NikkiQ in the APL 2012 challenge.


----------



## chickory_bee (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in!  If I would spend less time being scissor happy and trying to attain 100% blunt hair, then maybe BSL would not continue to evade me!  I just don't get why a trim and a cut are the same price at my beauticians!  It makes me feel like I'm not getting my moneys worth if I don't cut!


----------



## naturalbeauty21 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!

I flat ironed about 2 weeks ago, how much longer until full APL do you guys think? Any suggestions? I'm wearing a wig right now and doing a lot of co-washes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 14, 2011)

naturalbeauty21
depending on your retention, i would say April-June 2012.



naturalbeauty21 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I flat ironed about 2 weeks ago, how much longer until full APL do you guys think? Any suggestions? I'm wearing a wig right now and doing a lot of co-washes.


----------



## esi.adokowa (Nov 14, 2011)

this is just a quick length check from last week.
inching my way closer to apl!
hopefully bsl is attainable by the end of 2012 :]]


----------



## DearJohn (Nov 14, 2011)

I am in.  I will take add a pic and post my reggie sometimes after christmas.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay I promised to come back and update so here it is:-

_*What is your goal date for BSL?*_
_I am not even APL yet so I guess I'm shooting for the very end of December 2012._


_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _
_I have been BSL before but barley touching it then decided to go natural. I couldn't handle the very tight coils and was losing more hair than when I was fully relaxed so I texlaxed my hair to enjoy the best of both worlds. Now I love it! Now I am just below shoulder length and need about 3 inches to get to APL again and another 4 to 5 inches to get to BSL. Obviously I am very optimistic._

_*Whats your current length? *_
_Just below shoulder length right now._


_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_
_Texlaxed_

_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *_
_Lots of protective styling using primarily wigs but will probably alternate them with some weaves. Heat will be kept to a bare minimum - maybe 4 times for the year. Texlaxer stretches will be every 12-14 weeks. At first, I was going to texlax every 8-10 weeks but I realize that my wigs are giving me the ability to stretch a little longer. Oh, I almost forgot, I joined the vitamin challenge and it keeps me on point even on days I forget. I check my email and there sits my reminder on those days when I do forget._

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*_
_BSL is actually my intended final destination for my hair. I will be very happy to get there again but this time, I don't want to just barley be there - I want full BSL this time around. I will wear it out a few special times a year, but for the most part, I like the versatility of wgs so I will most likely still be wearing them quite a bit._


_*Now as for my starting pic - here it is:-*_


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2011)

Imani, Go right on ahead dear and add me to the challenge on that front page baby. I am officially updated and ready for the challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> this is just a quick length check from last week.
> inching my way closer to apl!
> hopefully bsl is attainable by the end of 2012 :]]


 
If you don't have any setbacks, I really think you are going to make it esi.adokowa. Good luck to you.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 15, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
*My goal date is 02/19/2012*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)






*I was on my way to BSL in September 2010, I decided I wanted my color a little lighter okay much lighter like in avator, well shortly there after my hair been to break off, I was tempted to just cut it all off, at first I was in denial about the chemical damaged...but one year later, its no more denial....Ive been able to mask the breakage..and my hair is growing back thicker as ever..so I look forward to hitting BSL by 02/12 it could have been a lot of worse...with the damage so Im consider myself blessed *
Whats your current length? 
*Between APL and BSL will need to trim my ends*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*Natural*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
*Low manipulation, rollersets, sulfur mix will start back on the vitamins and keep moisture and my ends protected *

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
*Well in February 02/19/2012 I will flat iron my hair for my birthday to see if I have made it to BSL and then wear it out a couple days, then focused to MBL by 09/30/2012 that will be 2 years post dye damaged*

This will be my starting picture because I dont plan on straightening no more this year not until February2012
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 15, 2011)

naturalbeauty21 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I flat ironed about 2 weeks ago, how much longer until full APL do you guys think? Any suggestions? I'm wearing a wig right now and doing a lot of co-washes.



Looks like a 2ish inch difference...so I'd say April 1 or May 1 2012 depending on retention.  Good Luck!!


----------



## tiredbeauty (Nov 15, 2011)

*I'M IN!!! *

*What is your goal date for BSL?*

Dec 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*

First time ever to BSL!!!


*Whats your current length?* 

NL as of July 2011 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*

Transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*

PSing, stretch relaxers every 6 month, no heat, take spirulina and chlorophyll daily, GHE every night, drink Nettle tea

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*

Probably treat myself to a flat iron and get whiplash...aaahhhh that will be a good day!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Apr 2012.  

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
my hair has never been longer than SL all my life! i did an accidental length check today and discovered i was APL

*Whats your current length?* just past  APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 

*Reggie-*
daily cowashing  (since 1 nov 2011 and my hair is thriving since), alternating between BFH cond and Mill creek biotin conditioner.
Shampoo once a month (joico chelating shampo, might change?)
DC under steamer, twice a week 
seal with JC nourish and shine after cowashing
Immediately plait or twist hair into a protective style
will trim when needed 

*What do you plan to do once you make *BSL? 
My my my my, my heart is beating so fast just thinking of BSL, will probably flat iron and show off for few days and than back to pursue MBL.

Happy Hair journey all!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2011)

esi.adokowa said:


> this is just a quick length check from last week.
> inching my way closer to apl!
> hopefully bsl is attainable by the end of 2012 :]]



I will say oh yes!!!!!!


----------



## naturalbeauty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> naturalbeauty21
> depending on your retention, i would say April-June 2012.



Thank You! My hair grows fairly quickly, about 3/4-1 in per month with minimum breakage but I don't know how much longer I can last in this wig!!


----------



## naturalbeauty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Looks like a 2ish inch difference...so I'd say April 1 or May 1 2012 depending on retention.  Good Luck!!



Thank YOu! I'm hoping for April! lol


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 18, 2011)

I can officially put my hair in a ponytail and bun it on unstretched natural hair. Its one of my many goals and I'm excited that I can now protective style with buns.


----------



## ErikaUK (Nov 19, 2011)

I've just made an appointment for a blowout, straighten and trim for 1st Dec. I'm scarred!! 
Never had heat on my hair before...
I don't trust hairdressers - they'd better take off what I ask them to...
He sounded all too blase on the phone... 
and I hope it shows that I'm the APL I think I am....erplexed

But I'll take a pic and that will be my starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 19, 2011)

Joining this for the just in case. Depending on the bra I'm anywhere from BSL (barely) to an inch and a half away. 

So I'm gonna join this challenge and say the latest ill be BSL (hopefully closer to MBL) by March. Thats if I'm cold trippin though and have a serious set back. 

HHG!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 19, 2011)

Add me please
I will def. be BSL 12-31-2012!!! I am currently 11 months post relaxer. I am transitioning without BC. I am currently full APL.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 20, 2011)

Marking my spot....


----------



## Missdelicious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I texlaxed this past Thursday and took a few pics, which will be my starting pics. The pics are in my Hair Journey album linked below in my signature. I cannot upload any of my pics to LHCF because the file size is too large on my pics. If anyone can help me with that please, please, please do (I'll really appreciate it ).

ETA:  I figured out the picture situation.  My starting pic is in my siggy.  I'm hoping to reach APL when I texlax again in Feb or March and I'm crossing my fingers to see BSL by the end of 2012.


----------



## PrissyHippie (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola Ladies,

I am IN>
*
What is your goal date for BSL?*

December 31, 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* 

The last time my hair was this length I was 12 years old.  I thought it would be cool to cut it.... NOW I WANT IT BACK.. LOL

*Whats your current length? *

 1 inch above APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*

Relaxed


Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?

1.) Eating Healthy
2.)Vitamins
3.) Water
4.) Co-Wash Weekly
5.) Protein Treatment and DC Monthly
6.) Moisturize and Seal Nightly
7.)Exercise
8.)Visualization

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 

Play Willow Smith's Whip My Hair and Do a HAPPY Dance

_
I am hiding my hair so the Starting Picture will come later_


----------



## zoeyy (Nov 22, 2011)

hey, I don't know if I will take my weave out before jan,1 ! my plan was flat ironing my natural hair for the first time then.. so I will add a pic now and take it as my starting pic, I promise I will practice length check pics in the future


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 22, 2011)

PlainJane said:


> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> Dec 2012. BSL with blunt cut ends!
> 
> *What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
> ...



Here's my starting pic. My hair is very thin because of all of my setbacks. 






I'm aiming for BSB because my bras are inconsistent.


----------



## prettypithy (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies! Can I join?

*What is your goal date for BSL?*

June of 2012. 
*
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *

I always had "long hair for a black girl" like between full SL and APL. But my horrible hair care practices caught up with me and by 2005, I was chin length, thin and damaged. I may have been training bra length in my youth but I have never been BSL as an adult.
*
Whats your current length?*

A bit past APL. 
*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*

I'm a naughty natural which is to say I flat iron my hair about once a month. 

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *

PS, Low Mani, weekly wash/detangle/condition/DC, protein every two weeks if I'm being a good girl. I have retained  about 4 inches (after two trims) since I started my HHJ (February 2011) so I plan on keeping up pretty much the same regimen. I will get extension braids at the start of the year and maybe stay in braids until I hit BSL if I like the growth I see after the first braid cycle. If I retain in braids as well as usual, I should be BSL by April. But I plan on giving myself til June. Hopefully, I'll be BSL by June 2012 and MBL by December 2012 (I have a short torso).
*
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *

Pat myself on the back, head to the salon, whip it...and then bun or braid it back up til MBL!!! Once I'm MBL, I will evaluate whether I need to go to WL to meet my goal of having full SL or even APL W N G's. My hair shrinks like a mug.


Here's a pic of my hair at the start of my HHJ, February 2011 (went to the salon and got it flat ironed)





Here's my hair yesterday. Excuse the ratiness; I did it myself and I'm not particularly good at doing hair.  It is actually more even/healthy/thick than it appears in the photo, I promise. 





I am thinking of BSL as the top of this bra, MBL as the bottom of it. HHG, ladies!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

I will join! I'm skeptical about actually reaching it, but it's good to have goals, right? I'm so excited!

What is your goal date for BSL? *DECEMBER 2012. I NEED ALL THE TIME I CAN GET LOL*


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *THIS WILL BE MY FIRST TIME EVER BEING BSL! WHICH IS THE REASON I'M SO PESSIMISTIC ABOUT IT. BUT HOPEFUL AT THE SAME TIME. THIS IS MY ULTIMATE HAIR LENGTH GOAL.*

Whats your current length? *CBL AT MY LONGEST LAYER*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *AU NATURAL *

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *PROTECTIVE STYLING IN 2-STRAND TWISTS AND/OR BUNNING. WASH AND DC WEEKLY. DC WITH MEGATEK BI-WEEKLY OR MONTHLY. MOISTURIZE AND SEAL NIGHTLY. SCALP MASSAGE DAILY ALTERNATING WITH MEGATEK AND BEEMINE SULFUR SERUM. DUSTING EVERY 3 MONTHS. TAKING VITAMINS REGULARLY. DRINKING PLENTY OF WATER AND EXERCISING.*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *I WILL DEFINATELY BE STRAIGTENING AND WHIPPING IT LIKE WILLOW SMITH. THEN GETTING BACK ON TRACK AND SEEING IF I CAN HIT MBL*


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Nov 25, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL? full bsl June 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)  Had grown my hair to past apl but then had major setback so decided to go natural
Whats your current length? some areas touching bsb and others past apl Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)  vitamins, weaving it up 2-3 mths at a time. deep conditioning weekly, and ayurdevic oils for thickening and growth
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc) not sure but will definitely stay focused on mbl and then wl---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GIJane (Nov 25, 2011)

prettypithy For some reason I can't view your pics.


----------



## Imani (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for joining! If I missed adding your name, please let me know. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't put more info. 

I was originally I the BSL 2011 thread and like I said, depending on my bra, im either there or 2 inches away. 

So for this challenge I want to be FULL BSL/MBL by March 2012. 

Regime: 
-wash every 2-3 weeks with a non sulfate shampoo (Elasta QP conditioning shampoo)
- condition/deep condition with whatever is around. Usually APHogee 2 minute reconstructor. 
- use a spray with glycerine, water and a little bit of castor oil. 
-seal with an oil or Shea butter. 
-I mostly wear twists, occasionally braid and buns. 

I plan to straighten I December because I'm in need of a professional trim and hopefully my ends aren't too bad. BUT I should be okay. 

Let me see if I can find a picture...
Found one! It's from August so it's longer now, but this was in a BSB sports bra so yeah.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Imani, I'd like to join as well!

*What is your goal date for BSL?* June 2012
*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I was BSL years ago, but had a scissor happy stylist and various setbacks. 
*Whats your current length?* APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Relaxed with a color treated section in the front
*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
Shampoo, Condition & Deep Condition every week. 
Protein treatment on colored section weekly, non-colored hair bi-weekly. 
Apply a temporary color weekly (I use Manic Panic). 
Relax every 8-12 weeks. (anything past 14 weeks is a nightmare for me.)
Airdry on relax day and in Spring/Summer. Blowdry on low heat in Fall/Winter.
Flatiron weekly. (I'm trying to cut back now)
Take multi-vitamin, biotin, silica, MSM, Super Chlorella and omega 3/6/9 daily. (Haven't been doing this since about July though )
*I will no longer color my hair, as I found relaxing and permanent color is too stressful on my strands. 
**I'll also try to protective style more often to get my nape to catch up with the rest of my hair.
*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Stay persistent and make it to MBL. Then just enjoy my hair.

_I need to find a better bra to track with because the one in my starting pic sits low. Until then, I'll use my tattoo._


----------



## Adonia1987 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had my sew in for six weeks now, I have two more weeks to go. I will straighten my hair on the 9th( I have an appointment already ) I hope I am still APL after my trim...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

I just moisturized and sealed my luscious ends and now baggying until morning. Grow my baby, grow!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

Today I sectioned my hair in quarters and dampened each section with water, then applied Organix Coconut conditioner and detangled, then applied warm EVOO. Placed a baggy on my head and sat with my thermal heat cap on for about 40 mins. Then I took the heat cap off and tied a scarf around the baggy and then placed a winter hat over it and slept for about 1 1/2 hrs. My hair felt really nice after. After shampooing I applied Megatek to only the bottom half of my hair focusing on my ends for 7 mins under a shower cap and then applied Beemine bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner focusing heavily on my ends and am now sitting under my steamer typing this. We'll see how much my hair appreciates this TLC when this is rinsed out! GROW GROW GROW!
I also picked up some Biotin vitamins so hopefully that'll help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

repeat post


----------



## ynotbd1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I finally caught one of the challenges before they actually begin...YAY!!!

*What is your goal date for BSL?
*December 2012.  My hair is shoulder length now. I will try different techniques for faster hair growth ... not sure if bsl will be possible but I'm going to give it a try.
*
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
Never had BSL hair before.

*What's your current length? *
Shoulder Length.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*Transitioning

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
PS's
Wigs
Deep condition once a week. 
Air dry

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _
Imma swang it!! __


----------



## Softerlove (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm IN!!

What is your goal date for BSL?
June 2012. BSL in a U shape

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?
I went from SL to APL/BSB in a year and my hair still feels short.  So, BSL & MBL are my goals...Praying it will feel long after that.

Whats your current length?
APL/BSB

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Relaxed/Texlaxed (mainly) 

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?
Keeping it simple.  Protect ends.  Moisture/Protein Balance.  Nioxin Vitamins/cremaides/mositurize and seal.  Buns/Low manipulation styles, wash every 7-9 days.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?
Celebrate for one day and then Put my hair back up until I am MBL

I will post a starting pic Dec 31, when My challenge(No length check) is over!

ETA December 31, 2011:


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 27, 2011)

inspiration....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bpLx5AQrDo&feature=plcp&context=C2ad0aUDOEgsToPDskLT-5gOEFunCtgTt32zAVa8


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 27, 2011)

i'm about to try out this Aphogee 2 step and moisturize like crazy!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 27, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL? *December 31, 2012* 


What brings you to this challenge? *This will be my first time ever being full BSL (I grazed BSL in the past when I was relaxed). I BC’d in June after a year of transitioning and I want my longer hair back again* 

Whats your current length? *CBL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *I will be PS'ing in twists most of the year (I'm using heat 2x for trims).  I'm in the Crown & Glory Challenge, so I won't be wearing my hair out next year  I'll also be taking my hair growth vitamins (2,000 mg of MSM).*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *I will treat myself to a flat iron 'do and whip my hair, then I will go straight back into PS'ing and get focused on reaching MBL and WL in 2013  I'm on a mission *

I will be posting my starting pic at the end of December because I am in the HYH challenge and will be getting my hair flat ironed for an end of the year length check


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Nov 27, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> I've been waiting for someone to start this challenge for the longest!
> 
> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> July 2012, right before my family reunion so i can show off all my natural hair  Especially since everyone was disappointed when i chopped off my BSL relaxed hair.
> ...


 
Starting Pic


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

Deep conditioning my mane overnight tonight with Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 27, 2011)

Me, I want to join! I'm grazing BSL now and aiming for full BSL by December 31, 2012. 


_*What is your goal date for BSL?* December 31, 2012_

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* *(ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.) *Just growing my hair_

_*Whats your current length?* APL, grazing BSL_

_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Natural_

_*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)* Cowash, DC, Airdry into a protective style, nothing special_

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* *(ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)* __Flat iron and play with length_


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Nov 30, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
*Dec 2012*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

*This will be my first time being BSL. I never had hair longer than SL until I came to LHCF *

Whats your current length? 
*I am currently grazing APL.*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

*I am relaxed.*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

*I relax every 10 to 12wks with ORS NoLye (Normal) Relaxer. 
I wash & DC once a wk with Giovanni TTT poo & AO HSR conditoner.
I bun everyday and only use heat maybe 1x a month.
I also protein DC with ORS Hair Mayo when needed.
M & S everyday.
*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

*I'm going to whip my hair back & forth like Willow. *

Here is where I am starting from.


----------



## babyshuf2 (Dec 1, 2011)

*1. **What is your goal date for BSL?*

*March or April 2012* 

*2. **What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*_ (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)_ 

*This will be my first time ever being BSL and I’m excited! I have been on my healthy hair journey for 3 years and I’m ready for super long hair (WL). I have to reach BSL before I reach MBL and WL (goal length) so I’m going to do better than my best this time!* 

*3. **Whats your current length? * 

*I’m currently “glazing” BSL but I want to be full BSL either before or by my goal date.* 

*4. **Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* 

*100% natural baby!* 

*5. **Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *_( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)_ 

*Since September 2011 I have been taking really good care of my hair through bunning, twists (medium not mini because mini twist cause me to lose too much hair), and heat or thermal training. I wear my hair straightened (silk wrap) for 2 to 3 weeks. During this time I moisturize and seal every night with a shea butter mixture and Indian/Ayurvedic oils (Vatika coconut oil/Amla Gold oil). After that I DC and wear my hair in buns, wet buns, or twist for 1 to 2 weeks until my next straightening session or roller set. During the time that I’m bunning/ or twisting, I’m trying to rehydrate my hair and will cowash and DC often. My hair is shampooed 2x a month (I do it 1x and my stylist does it 1x). I will also get a professional steam treatment each month. I'm due for a very small trim in Jan. (1/2 inch)*

*I always get my hair straightened or roller set at the salon where they use only Dominican products but I may start flat-ironing/silk wrapping at home every once in a while. My heat training consists of me only using some form of heat on my hair ONCE a month (flat-iron, blow dryer, or hair dryer). *

*I take vitamins daily: 1 Hairfinity, 2 CVS Hair, Skin, & Nails vitamins, 1 prenatal vitamin (I’m not pregnant…lol), Evening Primrose Oil, and Iron (tx anemia). Henna tx every 2 months. Increased water intake, fruits and veggies, scalp massages (2 to 3 minutes each day) and some exercise.* 


*6. **What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*_ (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)_ 

*I’m going to stay disciplined by continuing my regimen or making changes if needed. I will celebrate some by throwing my own little “BSL Party”…lol. My next goal will be MBL by July 2012. I’m ready for a challenge and I hope everyone reaches their goals during this challenge…God Bless!*
_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------_


----------



## kristaa.10 (Dec 3, 2011)

*i'm in y'all! a couple of ladies from APL 2012 told me i should join. i'm pretty confident my back layer will be contending for BSL in the latter half of next year, so... here I am *

What is your goal date for BSL?
*December 31, 2012!*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

*I have never been BSL in my life, so.. first time! Since starting my healthy hair journey, I've realized that my hair is predictable and as long as I make sure to protect it and keep up with it I will retain length!*

Whats your current length?
*the longest layer (back) of my hair is CBL. I should make APL in June 2012 and am three inches to BSL from there. *

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*i'm natural *

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
*i don't regularly use heat on my hair at all. i wash/cowash once a week, use a leave-in, make fat twists, then untwist the next day, bun for a few days, and wear a puff for a few days. then the cycle repeats 
i just started taking nioxin. i'm giving it a three month trial period so we'll see how it goes.
more water/healthier diet; being more gentle with my hair; being consistent with my regimen/moisturizing and sealing more often.*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
*i will be swanging it like nobody's business lol. once i make it to BSL i will determine whether i want to be any further than that. i don't know how hard/time-consuming it will be to handle... but if i decide to go to MBL, the swanging won't last long *

i'm excited to journey with you ladies!
*starting pic:*


----------



## inneedofhelptx (Dec 3, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
*I don't have a goal date. I just want to make BSL in 2012.*


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
*This will be my first time ever being APL and BSL.*

Whats your current length? *I don't know my current length because I'm in the HYH challenge*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*I'm 22 weeks post relaxer. I haven't decided rather I'm going to totally transition.*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
*I hide my hair in braids. I mosturize daily in braids with Taliah Waajid and Wild Growth Hair Oil. I wash on a weekly basis.*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc) *I plan to wear it out more as my reward.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012
*Here's my starting pic taken on Dec 30, 2011*


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 7, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?  Dec 31st 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)  I've never been past SL as an adult.  If I can make it to BSL in 2012 it will prove to me that I can have long healthy hair.

Whats your current length? Barely APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
Weekly Reggie:  Shampoo and DC (with heat at least an hour, will be buying steamer before the challenge starts)
Moisturize and seal daily
seal ends with avocado butter 
no heat until I'm BSL
Vitamins: Omega 3,6,9 and women's one a day
Protective style:  Wigs and baggied buns under phony ponies 

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
I will wear my hair out for a week (If I make it that long)  I may not straighten my hair, I'm not sure on the style but i will be showin off!!

*I will edit this post and add starting pic at the end of the month*


----------



## iamtan (Dec 8, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
August 2011
*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
I bc in April 2009 and I did a semi bc in Feburary 2010 (I cut the back to match the front for fullness) to chin length and now im grazing APL.  I really want to become BSL to prove to my sister that I can grow my hair lon.

*Whats your current length? *
Grazing APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)[/B]

Co-wash 2x per week
Wash 1x per week
M&S everyday
Trim 2x per year
S&D whenever
Gummi multi-vitamins daily
no heat
no protective styling (its boring and i could still retain length without it)

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

a small portion of the front left of my hair is heat damage so im going to cut back on heat for 1 year plus.  I will do twist outs and braid outs if i want to see some of my length.

*Starting pic:*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 8, 2011)

Idk if i shared this but i did attempt to straighten my hair about 2 weeks ago. Big fail...however i seem to be right on track with where i wanted to be this year





Yes i was in the middle of flat ironing when i took these pics.

I must say..even though it wasn't straight like i wanted...it had ridiculous swang! AND when i wash it to revert it....i noticed that i didn't have any SSK's! I kept wondering why my hair felt weird and it dawned on me like 3 days later that it was partly because i didn't have any of those pesky knots!


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's my starting pic!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Dec 8, 2011)

I  joining as this challenge will giv me a push toward my goal of WL 

Goal date
July-august

Length story
This wil be my first time as bsl, I was apl and had a major setback wth heat damage which meant i went from APL- just abwt NL. I hav stl a littlr bit of damage in the front on my ends  

Relaxed/natural
Natural  

Current length
Grazing APL hopefully by jan I will reach APL  

Reggie
Simple- moisture and more moisture, I'm in a sew-in til jan so that I can shield my hair from the harsh wintr weather, I am making sure that I take all my vits, extra workouts and up my water intake 

What do you plan to do once reaching bsl? Once I reach I will give my hair a treat (some tlc or a break) and thn on to the next goal WL 

Length pic to come at start date of challenge


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm wearing my hair in a temporary bun for a couple of weeks and keepingmy eyes on the prize of BSL in 2012.


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 8, 2011)

Curly Lee said:


> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> *September 2012. I hope to make  full APL by June 7, 2012 my 21st birthday
> *
> *What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
> ...



Soooo, I've been wearing twists for the past week. I just took my hair down, and I'm skimming BSL in the back.  Im APL everywhere except for the very front which has about an inch to go. I'm ecstatic. 

I'm going to update my goal for BSL to June. If I twist and hide my hair in twists I think I can make it. 

Pics:





I had my head tilted in this one. Yall know I suck at pics by myself.

No tilt in this one. I have less than a half an inch to go.








I'll update at the end of december with pics in my blue stripey shirt. I'm just happy right now and I had to share.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 9, 2011)

Curly Lee said:


> Soooo, I've been wearing twists for the past week. I just took my hair down, and I'm skimming BSL in the back.  Im APL everywhere except for the very front which has about an inch to go. I'm ecstatic.
> 
> I'm going to update my goal for BSL to June. If I twist and hide my hair in twists I think I can make it.
> 
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong...buuuuut it looks like you could be BSL in 2 months.


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 9, 2011)

I should be, in the back. But I like for my sides to make it to a length before I fully claim it.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Dec 9, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?

*My goal date is December 2012. I am aiming for BSB, as I wear by bra much lower than the average on the board. My BSL line is actually more like MBL. If I achieve my BSB goal, my next goal will be full APL (with my bottom layers falling probably around MBL).*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

*I'm in this challenge because I just achieved APL with my longest layers. I've been BSB before, when I was relaxed and also as a child (I actually had TBL hair as a child). My hair was doing great when I went natural, and then I had the bright idea to dye (and subsequently cut) my extremely fine hair. As the months went by I realized how much damage the dye did to my hair. Even with that, I often get bored when my hair is this length, and staying in the challenge will keep me from doing something drastic to it. Once I reach the goals set forth above, I will focus on maintenance and a gradual cutting of the colored parts. I will then focus on my ultimate goal of MBL/BSL layered hair.*

Whats your current length? 
*Combination of SL/APL layers.*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

*Colored natural.*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

*Staying 100% natural (no new dye), continuing my current regimen of washing three or more times a week, DC and protein when I need it, and a combination of WNGs and braidouts. I also take liquid silicon and a B vitamin complex. I will probably use heat once every three to four months. *

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

*Oh, I already answered this one! But I plan to get the rest of my layers to at least APL, which will probably make my bottom layers MBL. I then plan to maintain by gradually chopping off the colored hair. Then I will continue to my ultimate goal of layered BSB/MBL hair.*


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Dec 9, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
April 1 / May 1 at the latest.

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 

I was grazing MBL about a month ago, went for a trim, ended up cutting back to APL. I was okay because its even now. Now I'm more concerned with the health of my hair but I do want my length back. One step at a time. 

Whats your current length?

APL but my hair grows fast and I'm aiming to take extra caution to aim for an inch a month. BSL is only 3 inches away. 

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

Natural!!!

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 

Wiggin' it! My hair will be braided, deep conditioned, and detangled once a month (typically at the beginning). Moisturize with EVOO or EVCO and JBCO edges daily. Drink my herbal tea daily (acts as a vitamin). 

I'm also in the No Heat challenge.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 

Wear it out for a weekend then back to protecting til WL.

WILL RETURN TO ADD PICTURE.


----------



## mami2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

Count me in!

What is your goal date for BSL? *December 31, 2012*


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *This will be the first time I have ever made it to this length*

Whats your current length? *SL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?  *Texlaxed*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *Shampoo Once a week followed by a deep condition. Co wash once or twice a week.* *Stretching **Relaxers, Little or no heat, wigs for protective styling or rollersetting.
*
What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Stay discipline until MBL, at least I hope so *


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 9, 2011)

Lurking and subbing for the motivation and pics!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 9, 2011)

I should have my starting pic up this coming week.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 12, 2011)

I was going to straighten last night and take pics but I was too lazy, LOL. I think I'll do it this weekend while I'm on vacation so that my mom can trim it for me.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

Still doing well with this challenge. I will be getting my hair weaved up on the weekend. I'm trying to hold oon to every inch possible.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm considering straightening for starting pics, but I'm not 100% sure because I suck at straightening...it never comes out right.  Ill prob just do a stretch/pull picture.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been trying to find new ways to combat dryness in the colored section of my hair. Don't remember what video on YouTube suggested it but I did a honey & olive oil mask last night. Put on a plastic cap and wrapped a towel around my head for 30 minutes.  talk about moisture!! Will try it again next weekend with heat and see how that goes.


----------



## cornell34 (Dec 12, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
*December 31, 2012*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

*This will be my first time being BSL. I never had hair longer than grazing APL *

Whats your current length? 
*I am currently grazing APL (well past collarbone).*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

*Natural.*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

*I will co-wash every day (curly girl method)
I will wash & DC once a wk .
I will bun or wear a wash & go pony everyday until I can grow out my hair to a length where my wash & gos don't look so crazy.
I will apply (alternating) JBCO and peppermint-lavendar-rosemary jojoba mix to my scalp everyday; I will apply JBCO to my edges everyday.
I will do a Henna treatment 2x/mo.
I will improve my diet, exercise more, and drink a gallon of water/day *

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

*Get my natural hair cut into a nice shape by a professional and probably get my hair straightened - I will post pics before the 1st of the year.*


----------



## tashboog (Dec 13, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge. Is it too late to join?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2011)

[USER=190014 said:
			
		

> MsKikiStar[/USER];14833127]I've been trying to find new ways to combat dryness in the colored section of my hair. Don't remember what video on YouTube suggested it but I did a honey & olive oil mask last night. Put on a plastic cap and wrapped a towel around my head for 30 minutes.  talk about moisture!! Will try it again next weekend with heat and see how that goes.


 
How much honey and olive oil did you use?I want to try some different homemade conditioner recipes in 2012


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm IN!!!!! 

I'll have starting pics up late on this week! 

What is your goal date for BSL?

I don't really have a goal date... As long as I am there by the end of the year! 


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
I have been BSL before but I used to have a permanent color in my hair and I've been cutting it out so I've chopped off about half of my hair! Also my ends were very thin and see through I think due to excessive coloring, breakage and the Denman brush!  


Whats your current length? 

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

Natural! 

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 

I am tweaking my regime until I find something that works! I will be protective styling, NO HEAT except DC and steaming for moisture! I think I am going to start back on my vitamins! I have bunch and I need to start taking them! Nothing drastic..! I am going to wash less frequently! Cutting it down now to twice a month and eventually once a month to just manipulate the hair less overall... I am going to see how this works for me because I do have issues with tangles and I'm trying to get my finger combing routine down.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?

I don't think I'm going to do anything special when I make it to BSL well... Since I'm doing the HYH challenge as well I will most likely wear it in a twist out or braid out to enjoy my length! I considered flat ironing but haven't made a decision yet... I will be 2 years heat free at the end of the challenge and I'm not sure if I'll want to go back to using it! I may do a flexi rod set or treat myself to some curlformers! Maybe even mini twists! The possibilities are endless!


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 13, 2011)

I would like to join this, I was in the 2011 Challenge, have had MAJOR setback, so I have to cut my hair...

Will answer questions later


----------



## tashboog (Dec 13, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
BSB goal date June 2012
BSL goal date Dec. 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*
This would be my first time ever having BSL hair.

*Whats your current length? *
APL but not full APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*
My reggie:
Mud wash weekly
DC either on dry or wet hair alternate weeks
Black tea rinse
Moisturize and seal daily then baggie
Apply emu oil blend every other day
Stretch hair in braids or curlformers
Protective styling including twist, wigs, buns, & other PS with the ends tucked.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*
Wear my hair out more but still be disciplined enough to do protective styles to reach my other hair goals.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Dec 14, 2011)

[USER=292332 said:
			
		

> faithVA[/USER]]How much honey and olive oil did you use?I want to try some different homemade conditioner recipes in 2012



about 2-3 tablespoons of each. popped in the microwave for 15 seconds in a small glass bowl to mix it better. my Granny said next time to add coconut oil also.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^Yeah I love honey!!!  I'll add it to my Deep Conditioners too just to kick up the moisture.  You'll love it with coconut oil next time.  I like it with grapeseed oil as well.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 14, 2011)

^^I bought some organic honey this past weekend to add to my DC's. I wanted to try the olive oil/honey combo.....I will try this in the near future. I also want to use the honey for a facial mask as well.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2011)

MsKikiStar said:


> about 2-3 tablespoons of each. popped in the microwave for 15 seconds in a small glass bowl to mix it better. my Granny said next time to add coconut oil also.


 
Thanks I will give this a try soon.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 14, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?

November 3rd 2012~  My 25th birthday! 

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? I transitioned for 2 years! I am currently 2 years 4 months post relaxer and 4months natural. This is the longest my hair has EVER BEEN AND BSL will be the best birthday gift I could ever give myself.

Whats your current length? 

2011 Length check in 2days but I am crossing my fingers for APL (or a bit longer)

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? I am doing this challenge while so doing  The Wig Challenge, HYH Challenge 2012, Braid It Up Challenge, and LadyPanialo Deep Moist Method.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?
 I am going to get my hair straightened for the first time and rock for the week of my birthday!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

Update: I did it - I got my weave installed toady.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been making use of my hooded dryer and I'm seeing great results with dcs...not that I haven't seen great results when I dc'ed with heat previously...its just been a long time and I forgot how effective it is.  Soooo hopefully this will aid me even further in my BSL journey.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 14, 2011)

Got my natural hair straightened and trimmed in layers. 

So basically, here's my 2012 starting point:

From the front:





And the back (it might be sideways sorry):


----------



## Zaz (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in, hopefully I'll remember to check in sometimes, I'm awful at remembering what challenges I'm in. Or rather I willfully ignore that use up your stash/quit being a PJ one  

What is your goal date for BSL?
*Anytime before December 31st 2012 is fine by me.*
Whats your current length? 
*APL/ BSB stretched*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*Natural*
Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
*Daily wash n go and I use very little heat out of sheer laziness.*
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 

**Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 15, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
_*August 2012*_

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*_ *This would be my first time having hair this long and I want it...i want it real bad!!!*


*Whats your current length? APL*

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Texlaxed*

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? Nothing solid but I plan to poo/dc on Wednesdays, steam on Saturdays. *
 

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _*Take naughty pictues with my hair covering my bXXbs!!! *


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 15, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
December 31

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
Reached APL, this is my next goal

*Whats your current length? *
APL in the back, almost APL in the sides

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*
Protective style more. When I'm in braids/twists low manipulation. When my hair is our wash/dc at least every 2 weeks, braid my hair nightly to stretch it, then wear it in a puff

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*
Move on to MBL


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hoping for a steamer for Christmas so I can step my moisture and DCing game up so BSL won't be such a struggle lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 15, 2011)

hi  to all! ive been so busy, andi am still busy (gave birth in july and i have another 3 year old too so ive been veryyyyyy busy and sooooo tired).ill be back this weekend (gonna et my self a new computer and get going back to my hair if i can)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

Zaz said:


> I'm in, hopefully I'll remember to check in sometimes, I'm awful at remembering what challenges I'm in. Or rather I willfully ignore that use up your stash/quit being a PJ one
> 
> What is your goal date for BSL?
> *Anytime before December 31st 2012 is fine by me.*
> ...


 
You thought I wouldn't see that comment Zaz. Girl you can't hide from me


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

ImanAdero said:


> Got my natural hair straightened and trimmed in layers.
> 
> So basically, here's my 2012 starting point:
> 
> ...


 
Very pretty


----------



## cocoma (Dec 15, 2011)

Foxglove I love your siggy pic!  Who is the artist?

Oh and I will do a length check this week after my flat iron in the morning.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 15, 2011)

So I washed and flat ironed my hair tuesday, I really need a relaxer. I could not get to my new growth good enough. Im thinking about buying the curlformers kit, I heard you can get them close to your scalp.


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 15, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?

*12-21-12 (Do or Die) 
*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

*At the beginning of this year I went from BSB --> 1' of hair due to a set back/hair frustrations. I want to achieve it again, but hopefully a lot sooner than the 1st time around now that I am equipped with knowledge*

Whats your current length? 







*Barely SL
*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

*Natural
*
Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

**Mega-Tek (mixed with aloe vera and EO)
*Sulfur oil mix
*Protective styling & Low-Heat
*Exercise 4-5 days/week
*Multivitamin, MSM & Whey Protein Isolate
*Wash hair 1x week & DC *

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

*Stay disciplined...*


Attached: pic


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 15, 2011)

cocoma said:


> Foxglove I love your siggy pic!  Who is the artist?
> 
> Oh and I will do a length check this week after my flat iron in the morning.



Thanks! Not sure who the artist is, I came across it in a blog and had to have it


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't wait for this challenge to start!


----------



## candy626 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am apart of this challenge and feel like I have pretty much made it to BSL based on the pic in my siggy. I am going to focus on the MBL. 

Getting to full healthy MBL will be new for me. I need about 3 to 3.5 inches to claim it.

Happy growing to everybody else apart of this challenge!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 15, 2011)

So I just had my hubby measure the distance from my current length...it's only about 2 1/2" away from APL and 5 1/2" from BSL! That's definately do-able in 2012, right?? I want to reach BSL SOOO bad! It's my dream hair length...not saying that I'd stop there when I get there though. I've realized my hair thrives when in protective/low manipulation styles. I have no problem with growth, my problem is retaining. Plus I have dye on the ends of my hair so it needs extra TLC that I wasn't paying attention to previously and I suffered alot of breakage  Question: Are there any low manipulation/PS styles that I can do with my natural hair without adding hair? I've been wearing twists that I redo once a week for the last couple months and although my hair is doing glorious things like this I just can't be bothered with them anymore once the Twist challenge I'm in is over at the end of this month.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 15, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> So I just had my hubby measure the distance from my current length...it's only about 2 1/2" away from APL and 5 1/2" from BSL! That's definately do-able in 2012, right?? I want to reach BSL SOOO bad! It's my dream hair length...not saying that I'd stop there when I get there though. I've realized my hair thrives when in protective/low manipulation styles. I have no problem with growth, my problem is retaining. Plus I have dye on the ends of my hair so it needs extra TLC that I wasn't paying attention to previously and I suffered alot of breakage  Question: Are there any low manipulation/PS styles that I can do with my natural hair without adding hair? I've been wearing twists that I redo once a week for the last couple months and although my hair is doing glorious things like this I just can't be bothered with them anymore once the Twist challenge I'm in is over at the end of this month.



I hear you on those colored ends. I'm ready to just chop mine off and be done  But those 2in have grown near and dear to my heart lol. 

Have you tried updos for a PS? You can do them with or without flat or two strand twists. I can't flat twists or cornrow to save my life, and I'm tired of two strand twists. So I'm pretty lazy and end up bunning most days. I'm currently in 2 french braids for the week. You could try braidouts/twistouts, those are low manipulation too. I'm excited to try a braidout once I gain some more length.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 15, 2011)

@msstokes2008
Thanks. I've been doing some web surfing and found updos to be adorable when done with a flexirod set. I think I am going to try that once I get some rods.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 15, 2011)

we're almooooost there!  i'm soooo ready to get on the BSL train.  i know i'm gonna make it in 2012 and this is the first year ive felt that way.  the back area is actually quite close to BSL now (maybe 1.5 inches?), but i'm working to get the other parts of my head there, too.  sooo i'll probably be in this all year.  i'm excited to get it going.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm actually excited to start this challenge! Just wondering what my shrinkage will look like at BSL


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 16, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> I'm actually excited to start this challenge! Just wondering what my shrinkage will look like at BSL



lol with shrinkage I'll probably still be at NL


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2011)

With shrinkage I'll probaby be at SL or CBL. Currently I am at CBL when stretched but at mid-neck with shrinkage. So I'm assuming that I'll be around SL or CBL with shrinkage when I am BSL stretched, right?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 17, 2011)

Nothing in me wants to flat iron... Which is so much different from last year. I couldnt WAIT to flat iron for the end of the year. I think I'm getting use to not seeing the full length of my hair.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 17, 2011)

KurlyNinja said:


> Nothing in me wants to flat iron... Which is so much different from last year. I couldnt WAIT to flat iron for the end of the year. I think I'm getting use to not seeing the full length of my hair.



KurlyNinja I'm feeling the same way! I have no drive to see my hair straight, I'm lazy. Maybe after I reach Mid-backish. I don't even wanna do length checks anymore.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 18, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
hmm from the picture I just took it seems I only have about 1.5-2 inches until the top of bsl,.but id like to get to the bottom so add like another 2in so 4 total in so hopefully by my 21st birthday (august 26) I can be slangin some bsl hair! 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
I've never had bsl hair before, so Id really like to reach this goal. 

Whats your current length? 
Pic attached. I think apl?

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
I plan to put the flatiron down and roller set and do braid outs/ twist outs 97% of the year. I also plan to cowash about 2-3 times a week. And wash and dc once. 

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
if I make it by my birthday I will straighten and wear it like that for my birthday/beginning of senior year, just whippin it around. If not I'll still straighten. 

I'm so excited to begin!*


----------



## Missi (Dec 18, 2011)

_*What is your goal date for BSL? - June 2012
*
*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? - *_*I've signed up for the BSL '10 BSL '11, and now BSL '12. I always tend to cut my hair and have some minor setbacks. I've hit APL....but not sure if i'm there cause I rarely take photos (DENIAL) but i'm back on my hair game. *_ 

*Whats your current length? -Floating around APL*

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? -Kinky Curly Shampoo & Leave - In, UBH, Hydra Therm Moist Cond. -High Bun (inspiration from NikkStar) *

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* *-*_*VACATION to Playa del Carmen*


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm IN.

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
12-31-12

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I used to be BSB in the wee ages of my youth, so this will be my first revisit in about 13 years. THAT and I apparently made it to APL much sooner than I anticipated so here I am.

*Whats your current length? *
Grazing APL. I'm not claiming it quite yet, but I'm so close I can taste it 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Relaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*

-Wash every 3-4 days
-DC 1-2x a week
-Moisturize when needed
-PS like it's nobody's business
-Stretch relaxers every 24 weeks
-Take my vitamins daily
-Minimal direct heat
-Be nice to my hair

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Throw a party, then make plans for how to get to MBL

My starting pic will come at the end of the month. Oooor when I get bored again lol.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll join. It seems that BSL has eluded me again this year. I was supposed to get there since last year. I am feeling very discouraged right now.

I will update around January 1 with pictures and everything.


----------



## cocoma (Dec 18, 2011)

I guess I need to take a seat here too.  Didn't quite make it this year.  I will post a pic as soon as DH will be still long enough to take one.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 18, 2011)

Foxglove said:


> lol with shrinkage I'll probably still be at NL


 
ITA Foxglove. I am texlaxed and I am still at NL with shrinkage. But when straightened, I am almost APL - Go figure!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Poo and dc tonight. Hair feels nice. Im loving hairveda!! Well worth the wait!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 19, 2011)

yay !!! im in  lets go ladies!

What is your goal date for BSL? um...don't know lets say december to not be disapointed and give me time.


i used to have long hair being little. i stopped relaxing my hair in december 2007 (the last one, gave me burns) so i just stopped. Trying to acheive the beautiful hair i had young, but as an adult i want it bad!!!!gonna people it is possible (collegues and friends think black = never long hair)

current length: im between sl and apl (some layers at apl)

my hair is : natural

im gonna get back to :
- pre oil + shampoo with moisturising poo 
- deep condition (1 week with protein the other week moisture) 
- seal with shea and other oils. + oiling scalp with my mixturesgood oils 
- Massage scalp at least every 2 days 
- workoutto make the blood flow all over the body well
- EAT WELL of course (i started that 3 years ago) + lots of water.
-vitamins
-less stress ,more rest/sleep.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? : Ill swang it out first till i get whiplash!!  THEN focuse on MBL and WL, etc)

here is my starting pic (taken today) : LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 19, 2011)

Im in it to win it plan to go hard. applied this garlic mix to my hair co washed with hairveda 24/7 moist nice....applied whipped ends as leave in sealed with vatika frosting. BSL I see you on the horizon I'm on my way!!!


----------



## winona (Dec 20, 2011)

lurking to see all the beautiful hair


----------



## baddison (Dec 20, 2011)

_*Can you please ADD me to this challenge?? *_

_*What is your goal date for BSL?*_
 I am shooting for BSL by June 2012

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _
 This will be the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life.  I want to  - no, I NEED to - prove to my family that it CAN be done.
_*Whats your current length? *_
 BSB (below shoulder blade)
_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_
 RELAXED 
_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *_

Wash weekly, alternating between protein and moisture
Joined the Hairfinity Challenge
Joined the Strong Roots Challenge
Protective Styling Daily
Full head Nupur Henna, Monthly
Relaxer every 4months
Moisturize and Seal daily
Whole-head baggy 3x's per week
_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _

Once I get to BSL, I will be focused on my final goal of MBL.

Starting pic is my avatar and signature.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm taking my new starting point pic this week! I'm excited to see if any change is visible since Oct.


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 22, 2011)

I lightly flat ironed my hair.It's horribly puffy because I had no idea what I was doing, I used heat protectants so I'm praying I dont get heat damage. 

I trimmed a bit, but I'm still APL when I stretch it.Idk if you can tell but it's not really straight, more blown out.  I feel like I'm horrible at pics. Sorry, I try.



I still think I can make BSL by june because I'll be hiding my hair the entire time. I'm ready to grooooow.











I tightened my bra so yall could see where BSL is on me.


ps. you can tell me I'm not APL. I'm not offended love. I know these pics suck



ETA:
I twisted my hair to salvage the hairstyle. I like it. I'm redoing it tonight to get it exactly how I want it.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's one of my starting pictures.  Since I'm going for brastrap all around, ill also do pics of the sides & front.  

This picture was taken december 21, 2011.



Sent from my SCH-I405 using SCH-I405


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> So I just had my hubby measure the distance from my current length...it's only about 2 1/2" away from APL and 5 1/2" from BSL! That's definately do-able in 2012, right?? I want to reach BSL SOOO bad! It's my dream hair length...not saying that I'd stop there when I get there though. I've realized my hair thrives when in protective/low manipulation styles. I have no problem with growth, my problem is retaining. Plus I have dye on the ends of my hair so it needs extra TLC that I wasn't paying attention to previously and I suffered alot of breakage  Question: Are there any low manipulation/PS styles that I can do with my natural hair without adding hair? I've been wearing twists that I redo once a week for the last couple months and although my hair is doing glorious things like this I just can't be bothered with them anymore once the Twist challenge I'm in is over at the end of this month.



You can try bunning and adding a phony pony puff. JustGROWwithIt


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm kinda discouraged...

Story: I caught this flu bug a few days ago and hadn't washed/combed my hair in almost a week. Well yesterday i co-washed and detangled and i had waaaay more hairs to come out than what USUALLY comes out when i don't comb my hair for a week. Like small clumps of hair were just falling out in the shower...and i didnt get all of it...i had to hurry and finish getting ready for work.

I'm guessing it may be stress related...i don't know. It was kind of unsettling.

I'm still pushing for BSL next year thougherplexed


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay ladies, I promised to come back with pics of my new weave (Janet Collection Afro Jerry - 14") and here it is:


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my starting photo . Excuse the hair...it's an old twist/bantu-knot-out... with glitter specks.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 24, 2011)

By 12-24-2012 I be full BSL!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 25, 2011)

I did a henna. Right? I'm not sure but when I rinsed and rinsed it felt pretty good. I used rainbow henna, brahmi powder, coconut milk and cholesterol. Nice thick creamy mixture! Con over night with silk elements, applied salerm.....wrapped went to bed. styling to come 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2011)

@Philippians413 you are so close! I'm jealous. But by this time next year I will be BSL, or at least pretty darn close to it! I can't wait.


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 25, 2011)

Count me in ...

What is your goal date for BSL?
- December, 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
- I haven't seen 'BSL' or near it since I was around 6 years old. I want to see what my natural hair will look like at this length.

Whats your current length? 
- Somewhere between CBL and APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
- Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 

- Keeping my hair stretched and DC'ing weekly

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 

- Hmmm. I'll let you know when I get there..

ETA: 

Here is my starting pic.. Don't know when I will be flat ironing. I bought myself a Sedu for Christmas so I guess I should put it to use... or at least take it out of the box.. 

Until then, I will post a pull test pic..


----------



## Imani (Dec 25, 2011)

Only one more week til 2012 and the Challenge really starts! 

Don't forget to add your pics if you haven't already.


----------



## Imani (Dec 25, 2011)

I picked a bra I want to use last month when I had my hair straightened. I posted it in the APL challenge but never posted it here.

I'm supposed to get it done again for NYE, but I'm kind of on the fence, didn't really like the new salon I tried (they used a round brush, which I just don't think is good for my 4b hair; and it wasn't as full as I'm used to my hair being).

I may just attempt to straighten it myself. I'd given up on trying to straighten my own hair (I've tried SEVERAL times over the years and its always a MAJOR fail).


----------



## manter26 (Dec 26, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Shooting for Dec 2012, hoping for better...

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
Trying to finally make BSL as a natural. Was cut from APL in Sept and almost back there again. 

*Whats your current length?* 
APL-ish (not quite full apl)

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* 
natural. 3 year mark March 2012

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
~ Non-stop protective styling. Mainly single braids under a wig for going out or in a bun at home. 
~ Vitamins- 2 fish oil, 1 multi, 1 haifinity a day. 
~ Workout everyday. 64 oz + water every day.
~ I never keep up with growth aids but I have a mix of Megatek and AVJ 1:4 ratio plus 10 drops peppermint oil and a mix of sulphur, cayanne pepper and olive oil...each of these I use a total of a couple times a month. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
on to the next one...

Starting pic, hair is rollerset and flat ironed on low heat...(I'll be using this shirt, not my bra)

View attachment 131945


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 26, 2011)

Imani said:


> Only one more week til 2012 and the Challenge really starts!
> 
> Don't forget to add your pics if you haven't already.


 
hi Imani : ive just realized that you have updated today but im still not onthe list.MY FAULT I GUESS : i did put the thanks on your post so i do not appear which makes it hard to find me in all these pages

any way : im in, my pics are already posted im excited and hope that this time i will stick to my challenge well!


----------



## Grand Prix (Dec 26, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Dec 2012 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*
Every time I get to bsl, I have some sort of setback. Every, time!
I'm now back at my starting length after I BC'd a year and a half ago, because I neglected my hair with many WnG's, no DC's, no trimming, no detangling.
Two weeks ago I straightened my hair for the first time in a year and was sooo happy with my length! Until I looked in the mirror to see that my hair was terribly uneven. I was so sick of the whole hair growing thing that I went to a stylist to simply shape my natural hair, determined not to care about length ever again.
But I can't help myself. 

*Whats your current length?*
SL. 

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*
No more daily WnG's, try to get used to bunning as long as possible without rewashing (at least 2/3 days without cowashing), DC's, straightening  and dusting every 8 weeks or so.
I also ordered a silk pillowcase because I'm starting to think that some of my breakage might be from the knot I tie my scarf with.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*
Have faith in my hair again!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 26, 2011)

Imani said:


> I picked a bra I want to use last month when I had my hair straightened. I posted it in the APL challenge but never posted it here.
> 
> I'm supposed to get it done again for NYE, but I'm kind of on the fence, didn't really like the new salon I tried (they used a round brush, which I just don't think is good for my 4b hair; and it wasn't as full as I'm used to my hair being).
> 
> I may just attempt to straighten it myself. I'd given up on trying to straighten my own hair (I've tried SEVERAL times over the years and its always a MAJOR fail).


 
in this pic your hair seems really healthy and thick. I like it. do you relax it oftenly(like every 3 months)?


----------



## Imani (Dec 26, 2011)

coolsista-paris said:


> in this pic your hair seems really healthy and thick. I like it. do you *relax it* oftenly(like every 3 months)?



coolsista-paris  Thanks! Lol, I'm natural (4b). My hair was professionally blow dried and flat ironed in the pic.  They did get my hair silky straight, but I actually don't like bone straight hair, I like my hair more fluffy/more body (big sexy hair).


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 26, 2011)

Yuuuup.  I think 2012 is going to be a good hair year : P 

I've been raving about how much I've been loving protein the past few days...I've been playing with my hair because it actually has its resiliency back...it boings again annnd like 2 hairs come out when I manipulate as opposed to loads and chunks annnnd my conditioners & moisture treatments actually take...ahhh the life of a fine and highly porous haired girl!!!

Brastrap...don't be hidin...I see you lol


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in!!

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Dec 2012 but if I can reach it sooner that would be GREAT!!

*
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
My long term goal is a natural BSL. I was BSL when relaxed and I'm trying to get there as a natural.

*Whats your current length?*
Not sure last time I did a length check I was almost APL. I will flat iron this weekend and update.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 
I will be protective styling 99% of styles mostly with tree braids. I will try to keep up with my vitamins (but I usually am horrible at this).

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
Throw myself a "I reached BSL" party/spa day. I will definitely straighten and wear it for a week but then I will go back to protective styling but only 80% of the time.

Will post starting pics this weekend.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2011)

Imani I'm in

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Next summer? 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*
This will be my 1st time being BSL, this is also my 1st time being actually APL  !!! 

*Whats your current length? *
APL ! 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural 4b/c hair. Fine hair.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*
I will wear a wig for the 1st part of the year. trying to do à la Lady Paniolo.
i'm also in the castor oil challenge. and ayurvedic herbs have the biggest part of my reggie.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)* I will do a blow out   and I want to prove to women in my area that there is no need to be mixed for having long hair.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

***Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 26, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> I’m in.....
> 
> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> Hopefully full BSL by March 2012 with no set backs.
> ...


 
I have a few changes to my reggie, I will be braiding my hair under wigs for the next 12-18 months in hopes to retain every inch.

Also I have attcahed my starting pic (I'm wearing my bra a little high, so this is not a true indicator of BSL for me).


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 26, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo! I'm in! _*does the Roger Rabbit*_
> 
> *What is your goal date for BSB?*
> December 2012
> ...


 
Better starting pic taken 26-Dec-11


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2011)

MzSwift where is BSL on this t shirt? i can see the A for Apl. but I was wondering where is actually the bra (because we can't see it) 
also, i didn't know your hair has grown so much i'm very impressed


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 26, 2011)

krystal~Hime

I know!  APL was my original goal length when hubby and I made the shirt but I had him draw the other lines in case I decided to keep going. LoL  I use it now to track my growth from APL b/c I have no goal length anymore.

I know it's quirky so for my final pic, I will do one with the shirt (for consistency) and one that shows my shoulder blade (because I'm going for BSB and not BSL). Hope that makes sense!


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 26, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL? *
_anytime before 2013 and ill be happy, im a slow grower so im dont want to set an early goal_


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
_this will be my first time at BSL. but thats not the main reason, i really would just like to grow my hair out so i can enjoy my natural hair as soon as possible _

*Whats your current length?* 
_my current length is APL_

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
_transitioning to natural from a relaxer_

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*
_protective styling, oil rinsing between my installs and megatek mixed with castor and almond oil while im in a weave_

_althought its not set in stone my reggie is as follows:_
_shampoo preferably with sulfate free _
_oil rinse with almost and castor oil mixed _
_DC with ORS replenishing _
_Blowdry (or straight into a wet bun)_
_Flatiron using comb chase on low_
_moisturize with atOne Leave in, seal with almond oil _


*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*
_i cant wait for bigger hairstyles like braidout and twist outs, i dont like them now cause i feel it looks better on longer hair._

_I will be adding a pic befor my install later on this week. _

_ETA: the *bold *_


----------



## Imani (Dec 27, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> Yuuuup.  I think 2012 is going to be a good hair year : P
> 
> I've been raving about how much I've been loving protein the past few days...I've been playing with my hair because it actually has its resiliency back...it boings again annnd like 2 hairs come out when I manipulate as opposed to loads and chunks annnnd my conditioners & moisture treatments actually take...ahhh the life of a fine and highly porous haired girl!!!
> 
> Brastrap...don't be hidin...I see you lol



youwillrise I have fine very porous hair too, yes it is a challenge!. Usually when I try to add too much protein my hair rebels and dries up so I usually do protein very sparingly, its kind of hard to tell when I need it (unless its really obvious like if my hair starts to feel "mushy" and very weak). I use Aubrey GPB or Aubreys Blue Green Algae Mask.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2011)

Imani

I love gpb...its become one of my staples, but its not enough for me.  My hair responds well to strong protein...I will probably cut it to twice a week, though because you know what they say about too much of a good thing.  I just know that the strong protein has to stay in my regimen in some form because the last time I stopped using stronger protein,  my hair hated me for a few years.  What I did tonight was sprayed the protein on my ends and the on top of that I put ao honeysuckle rose mixed with castor oil and saran wrapped my hair.  I will skip the protein tomrrow and the next couple days and see how it holds up. 

I think I'm gonna take the saran off and see how it feels...


----------



## winona (Dec 27, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?

I am giving myself until December 2012 however I anticipate it will be September 2012 bar no setbacks.

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

This will be my first time being BSL and I would like to see if I can put down the scissors long enough to get these 4 inches this year.  Since really consistently working on my HHJ 2 years ago I have trimmed off most of my damaged ends

Whats your current length? 

Touching APL (?)

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? 

BKT natural however my plan is to not do bkt anymore. My reason is because I am just getting lazier as my hair grows and I don't trust anyone else not to give me heat damage.

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

PS with buns and sets (curl former, mesh roller).  I take 1 nioxin daily and 1 multivitamin daily. I will continue to keep my hair in a stretched state because I retain better that way.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)  

Make even flyer buns and updos.  i think protective styles look very classic on longer hair


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> @coolsista-paris Thanks! Lol, I'm natural (4b). My hair was professionally blow dried and flat ironed in the pic. They did get my hair silky straight, but I actually don't like bone straight hair, I like my hair more fluffy/more body (big sexy hair).


 
Imani :im natural 4b too.mine you can tell was not straightened in a salon lol. and here in Paris unless you pay lots for a good salon...dont trust them.so noooo i dont go to salons here. especially with natural hair. relaxed ladies will find salons, natural cant.

anyway lets try to get to our goal! bsl salon or not


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 27, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
December 31,2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?
Im determined like hell tis all



Whats your current length?
SL



*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*

NATURAL

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*

I'm wigging, oiling with my concoction, GHEing and taking my vitamins  

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?

HOP, SKIP AND FRIGGING JUMP


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 28, 2011)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Here is my picture I took today, I got my relaxer on 10/30/11. I have become really scissor happy and I get a trim almost everytime I get my hair done. I love freshly cut ends.
> 
> (My hair is even its just the way my hair is laying down. My bra looks weird too lol )


 
So I got my relaxer early because of an occassion here is an updated pic, I also will be getting a weave tomorrow.


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 28, 2011)

UGQueen said:


> *What is your goal date for BSL? *
> _anytime before 2013 and ill be happy, im a slow grower so im dont want to set an early goal_
> 
> 
> ...












Here is my starting pic ! Will be trimming soon..


----------



## TruMe (Dec 28, 2011)

I would like in.  Haven't been in here for a HOT minute and just missed BSL this year.

What is your goal date for BSL?
Full BSL by 12/2012!

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
I had long hair WAAAAYYYY back in the day as a child before relaxers (as most of us) but have never had it that length after that.  I want to see how much my hair can grow naturally.

Whats your current length? 
Back is right at APL and then layered up to chin level.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? 
Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
Starting January, I plan on doing protective styling AT LEAST Monday-Friday.  I also need to work harder on drinking more water (it's hard in the winter) and remembering to take my vitamins every day.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
Don't think I will change much of anything because I don't plan on doing straight protective styling throughout the entire year, just the winter.  Maybe I will get my hair shaped since I like the layered look.  But I plan on continuing on to the next milestone, MBL.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

bestblackgirl said:


> I'll join. It seems that BSL has eluded me again this year. I was supposed to get there since last year. I am feeling very discouraged right now.
> 
> I will update around January 1 with pictures and everything.



 I did touch bsl but i had my stylist cut 2 inches off after my relaxer. I want to slowly get rid of my damages.  So i overacted a little. Dec  24, 2011 marked 3 years since i officially became a member. So im disappointed with my hair a bit. My goal is full bsl by august 2012. I will be psing 99% and using ayurvedic regimen. Im determine. Here is my starting pic after a fresh relaxer and trim.


----------



## sugarwater (Dec 29, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL? *by Dec 31st 2012*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *This will be my first time ever being BSL*

Whats your current length? *Between SL and APL*

Relaxed/*Natural*/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
*hiding my hair 
braiding or flat twisting,Wigging it on top 24/7, leaving it in for a month, washing it, re-do
+Sulfur, no heat,  vitamins,*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Straighten it for a pic and go right back to wigging it!*


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Goal Date: I hope to be full BSL by February 2012; Hopefully by May 2012 I'll be bottom of BSL/MBL.
> 
> Length Story: I've been natural for almost 6 years; I colored during my second year and spent the next two years trimming it off. The color made my hair feel weird, and I wasn't retaining moisture very well. I maintained at the same length. I decided to actively grow my hair out in March. This is the longest my hair has ever been, relaxed or natural.
> 
> ...



Finally, I have a starting picture:











I hope to be full BSL/grazing MBL by June. (I'm working on the fat roll; don't laugh too hard.)


----------



## g.lo (Dec 29, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Finally, I have a starting picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful head of hair!!!!!!!!! i think you should be in the MBL or even WL challenge! we love you, but please move...


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2011)

g.lo  I spit out my tea laughing at you!!!    I want to be a more even BSL, so I'd like 2 more inches. Since my torso is so short, I'm in the MBL challenge too.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is my starting pic for this challenge.


----------



## growbaby (Dec 29, 2011)

After long and hard thought, I'm joining this challenge 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* This will be my 1st time being BSL!

*Whats your current length? *
SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*
Relaxed

*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
I have a very simply Reggie wash n DC 1x a week, Cowash 1x a week, moisturize n seal 2x a day, use heat a maximum of 2x a month, PS 85% of the time, n take my vitamins.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)

Whiplash most definitely, then back on track for ultimate WL goal 

Starting pic:


----------



## chantall214 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can i still join?


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally have my starting pics! First one is my bra I will be using for length checks, based on that I'm alot closer to BSL than I thought.  2nd pic is my shirt I use for length checks. Each line is 2in wide and I'm actually about in the middle of the gray line but my ends weren't very straight when I took the pic.  


mstokes2008 said:


> I'm in!!!
> 
> _*What is your goal date for BSL?*
> 
> ...


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 30, 2011)

Came back to add my starting pics!!! Super excited for my Hair Growth Journey!!!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all, here is my starting pic.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm gonna post a new picture when I get my length check tshirt.


----------



## MsDee14 (Dec 30, 2011)

MsDee14 said:


> I would like to join this challenge!
> 
> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> June 2012
> ...


 
Starting Pic


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in!! 

-What is your goal date for BSL?

~*Atleast* by December 31st of 2012

-What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?

~I have* never* been BSL before and it would be an amazing goal to reach

-Whats your current length? 

~APL

-Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?

~Texlaxed

-Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 

~Minimum heat, drinking more water, vitamins, sulfur mix, moisturizing daily, bunning 99% of the time & scalp massages

-What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 

~Wear it straight for a week then focus on MBL

Starting Pic: December 2011


----------



## simplyconfident (Dec 31, 2011)

What is your goal date for BSL?
*Anytime in 2012.*

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
*I've been on my HHJ since 2008 and have yet to make BSL because I'm scissor happy. lol I'll grow my hair to APL and for various reasons cut it back to neck or shoulder length. Now I'm truly ready to strive to BSL which is a length that I've never thought was attainable for myself.*

Whats your current length? 
*Almost APL, I'm at the 4 on my length check shirt.*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*Relaxed and loving it.*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?
*Relaxing every 10-12 weeks, DC every 1-2 weeks, moisturizing and sealing, low direct heat, and protective styling.*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
*Whip my hair back and foward!*

***This picture was taken December 31, 2011 five weeks post. I'm still wearing a flexirod set and had my husband strecth out a curl for this picture. BSL for me would be past the number six.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Dec 31, 2011)

As promised, starting picture!! I apologize for the low pic quality. My camera decided to go AWOL on me last week...


----------



## lilpooky (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to join, but I don't have a starting pic because my hair is currently in a sew-in, so I will just lurk around for support.


----------



## TruMe (Dec 31, 2011)

Added starting pics to post 303.


----------



## vandidix (Dec 31, 2011)

*What is your goal date for BSL? *December 31, 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* Although I’ve been doing this hair thing for quite some time, this will be my first time at BSL. I’ve had three major setbacks that have truncated my progress – two bouts with postpartum shedding and a lot of breakage, and a good but scissor happy stylist. 

*Whats your current length*? Scraping APL. My hair grows slowly, so I’ll manage my expectations and allow a year to get to BSL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Relaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
Aphogee Protein 1x every 6 weeks 
Shampoo weekly
DC weekly
Bun daily
Moisturize and seal daily
Apply castor oil to scalp 3x per week
Apply castor oil to hair length once per week
Multivitamin daily
Sleep in satin bonnet/satin wrap nightly

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Funny, DH asks the same question. Probably celebrate with my hair out for a week or two, then back up in a bun she’ll go til MBL.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## nevaeh (Jan 1, 2012)

I am so looking forward to this challenge. Count me in please.

*What is your goal date for BSL?* Thanksgiving

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* Eight years ago I was BSL for the first and last time in my life and it lasted all of 5 minutes.  I went to the salon for a much needed relaxer after having my son and wearing my hair in a ponytail for over a year. After she relaxed and blow dryed my hair I remember looking in the mirror and my hair was way down my back (I didn't know anything about hair boards or BSL). What did I do?  I told her cut it to my shoulders because I was an emotional mess and felt that I needed a change. Never got to enjoy the length.  I regret that moment to this day and my hair has never been that long since. 

*Whats your current length? * almost APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Texlaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* 
Wash once a week alternating between WEN and another conditioner
Clarify as needed with Joico Cheleating shampoo
2min Aphogee once a week
DC with Joico once a week with heat or over night if feeling lazy
Air dry with Neutrogena or Kimmytube leavin and serum
Sulfur mix to scalp every other night with massage
Moisture and seal ends every night
Henna when I need to cover gray
Bun, Bun, Bun

I'm 12 weeks post relaxer and don't know when I'll relax again

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Cry no really I am going to get it cut into a U shape, and take plenty of pictures.


----------



## Kamilla16 (Jan 1, 2012)

Starting Pic: Jan. 1st





Maybe 2 inches to grow to BSB??


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 1, 2012)

Day One:  Finish installing twist extensions

I hope to rock them for at least 3 weeks, ideally 4-5 weeks.

My goal for the first half of the year is to find a new braiding style to rock under my wigs as my hair grows.

HHG, ladies!!


----------



## TruMe (Jan 1, 2012)

MzSwift - Love your hair in your siggy!


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks so much TruMe !
I hope to get it so big that I can't get through a doorway.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 1, 2012)

I just cut back to the length in my siggie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyrMj45c96o


----------



## septemberbaby (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad I found this thread. I've had two setbacks since September (being scissor happy, blowdrying and the Denman brush ) I have thin/weathered ends and breakage now. I'm sure I will have to trim my ends throughout the year but I should still make it to BSL if I'm consistent, gentle and patient with my hair. 

_*What is your goal date for BSL? *_*Aug 2012*

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _*This will be my first time reaching BSL. *


_*Whats your current length? *_*Nape grazing APL, CBL on the sides, a few inches under the chin for my bangs. I'm only 4 inches from BSL in the back.*


_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *_*Natural*


_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*_
*Winter Reggie: Keep it Simple and handle my hair very gently *

*Weekly - DC w/AOGPB or AOHSR on dry hair, co-washing, leave-in w/Giovanni Direct Leave-in, seal w/evco, twists.*

*Daily - moisturize w/water, Giovanni Direct or Kimmaytube leave-in and seal w/evco, twists pinned up in protective style during the week. Twist-outs on the weekends. Might try bunning too. *

*Monthly - shampoo w/Shikai Moisturizing Shampoo; clarify as needed. *

*Eat better, drink lots of water (Might as well lose some more weight and clear up my skin too while I'm at this)* 

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _*Not sure yet. *


----------



## skraprchik (Jan 2, 2012)

When I initially signed up for this challenge I thought it would be a longshot.  I've been feeling really optimistic about this year's growth lately.  I'm going to do my absolute best in 2012 to maximize my growth potential and see where that gets me.  That includes taking my vitamins, topical growth aids, upping the water intake, exercise, and a healthy diet.

How are you planning to make 2012 successful?


----------



## TruMe (Jan 2, 2012)

skraprchik said:


> How are you planning to make 2012 successful?



I am with you on the water intake increase.  It was so much easier in the summer, but I am really going to focus hard on this.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my starting pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(excuse the back fat) my bra is never in the same place which is why I use bsb. I hope to be there by the end of the year.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to work on the water intake too and being consistent with my vitamins. I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 2, 2012)

skraprchik said:


> When I initially signed up for this challenge I thought it would be a longshot.  I've been feeling really optimistic about this year's growth lately.  I'm going to do my absolute best in 2012 to maximize my growth potential and see where that gets me.  That includes taking my vitamins, topical growth aids, upping the water intake, exercise, and a healthy diet.
> 
> How are you planning to make 2012 successful?




I bought seamless combs. Hopefully that will help and now I notice I have to section my hair in 4 sections and wash that way to prevent tangles. I also plan to do mostly rollersets (hopefully) this year to see if I can retain length and keep my ends looking good that way.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 2, 2012)

I got some good growth and I think I'm going to be solid bsl by March 1!

Jan 2, 2011


----------



## TruMe (Jan 2, 2012)

Beverly Ann Properties

Beautiful hair!!


----------



## kismettt (Jan 2, 2012)

What is your goal date for BSL? Dec 31, 2012 or before


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? I haven't had hair past APL since high school.  I chopped all of my hair off in high school, then went natural in college.  I am a year & a half out of college and want to reach my goal length before transitioning to natural again.

Whats your current length? APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? Protective styling, low manipulation, minimal heat, balancing protein/moisture

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? Have it professionally styled and wear it out =)

Not the best starting pic, but it'll have to do for now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2012)

i worked out today, so now i am prepoo'ing before i wash/dc/roll.  my hair felt really good the past few days.  i would have waited to wash tomorrow, but my SO talked me into starting p90x today.  i will only be doing it twice a week and really focusing on my diet more than anything.  i will do cardio and toning workouts on my two wash days.  i sweat something terrible, so i have to wash my hair afterwards.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my starting pic...


----------



## TruMe (Jan 2, 2012)

SherylsTresses

Beautiful hair!!!


----------



## GIJane (Jan 2, 2012)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I need to work on the water intake too and being consistent with my vitamins. I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics?


 
JustGROWwithIt You might need to resize the picture.


----------



## skraprchik (Jan 2, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> I bought seamless combs. Hopefully that will help and now I notice I have to section my hair in 4 sections and wash that way to prevent tangles. I also plan to do mostly rollersets (hopefully) this year to see if I can retain length and keep my ends looking good that way.



I agree with you on the sectioning during washing.  The loose shampooing is something I need to stop doing too. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2012)

These are my starting pics!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my starting pic after a small trim about two weeks ago. 2 more inches to APL and 5 to BSL. (BSL is at 8 inches) so if i retain all i grow i should be there in 10 months (fingers crossed!)


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jan 2, 2012)

Didn't make it 2011, I will definitely make it in 2012! I will post starting pic later.
ETA:


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 2, 2012)

*I would like to join this challenge this year because I did not make my goals fully for last year. *

_*What is your goal date for BSL?
My goal date for Full BSL is Sept. 17, 2012
* 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* 
*I was in the BSL 2011 challenge and experienced some major setbacks while trying to get there.  Some of my longest strands are BSL but I need to be Full BSL to be satisfied.*

*Whats your current length? 
I would say I am between APL and BSB.
* 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Natural
*
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
*I will be continuing to protective style and moisturize and seal and take my multi-vitamin.*

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
*I will flat iron my hair and just enjoy it for a little while, then I will focus on MBL then WL.  I don't think I want to be any longer than WL, it is just too much work.

My starting pic is in my siggy.
*_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2012)

SherylsTresses said:


> Here's my starting pic...



I think your there already. Beautiful hair btw


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a little annoyed with myself for finally figuring out a concoction that really moisturizes my hair knowing that I need to protective style now that it's winter. I can only whip my hair in the house now


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 3, 2012)

skraprchik said:


> I agree with you on the sectioning during washing.  The loose shampooing is something I need to stop doing too. Thanks for the reminder.



I'm slowly getting away from shampooing loosely. But shampooing in many sections takes me waaaay too much time....so i just part my hair in half and wash one at a time....and THEN i divide the halves into fourths and condition/detangle from there.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2012)

[USER=197100 said:
			
		

> chantall214[/USER];14940763]Can i still join?


 
You can still join. Come on in and join the party.



			
				[USER=36551 said:
			
		

> lilpooky[/USER];14955003]I would like to join, but I don't have a starting pic because my hair is currently in a sew-in, so I will just lurk around for support.


 
Why not join and if you have a previous picture before you had the sew-in post that. Then when you get your sew-in removed, take a starting picture and edit your original post. When are you taking out your sew-in?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 3, 2012)

I think in gonna do my small twists again. I shampooed and DC'd yesterday. My hair is in plaits right now for stretching purposes. 

I notice scalp feels SO much better when I comb out all my shed hairs. It's like the sheds make my scalp itch. I had that issue as a relaxed head as well.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 3, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition your siggie is bigger than my whole screen...and that's just the first picture.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

good Luck Everyone!!!!!

I will be here to cheer you on! 

My hair is longer than BSL ( I think) so I want to support you! 

Eat right! Exercise! Take your vitamins!!!!! And protect your hair!
WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are my starting pics taken on freshly washed hair. I am keeping it in 2 strand twists for 2 weeks (HOPEFULLY!) and then going to take them out and redo after a good wash and DC for another 2 weeks and see how my retention is at the end of the month. The last pic there is a black mark on the back of my shirt. That is where my hair was in October but it was just a funky part of my hair that was about 1" longer than the rest so I had it cut off and now my hair has grown past that mark now! That's about 1 1/2" in a little over 2 months maybe even closer to 2" because the very ends of my hair are sticking out a little at the bottom of my hubby's fingers. That's awesome retention and growth for me! YAY MT!! The bra pic is just to show where my armpits are to see how close I am to APL.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jan 3, 2012)

manter26....fixed it, thanks. It was HUGE , I didn't realize it was that big.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 3, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> manter26....fixed it, thanks. It was HUGE , I didn't realize it was that big.



Thanks!  I'm posting from a poor little netbook so big=humongous.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck to the BSL challenge ladies.
I will be joining this challenge if I make APL this spring


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 3, 2012)

lolita1987 said:


> Please add me!
> 
> *What is your goal date for BSL?*
> October 2012
> ...



I will not straighten my hair until March. Here is a stretched hair pic.


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 3, 2012)

Starting Picture:


----------



## GIJane (Jan 5, 2012)

MsKikiStar said:


> I'm a little annoyed with myself for finally figuring out a concoction that really moisturizes my hair knowing that I need to protective style now that it's winter. I can only whip my hair in the house now


 
MsKikiStar What concoction did you come up with.  Please share.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2012)

I need to be more active in this thread. I have a hard time with goals that aren't immediate. So have to do better.

I am going to do a length check the 1st of each month only to prove to myself that my hair is actually growing. Because of course I swear that it is not. So I have a poorly made length check shirt with marks every .5 inch. So I will just do a pull test to a line I will be able to clearly see whether I have made any progress or not. 

Maybe once I do that for a few months I can get it out of my system and just relax. I don't plan on doing any length check pics though until the end of March when I think the APL progress pic is due.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 6, 2012)

faithVA That's my plan too. I made a length check shirt but the marks are every inch and I'll just check at the end of the month too and do quarterly pics. 
I was initially reluctant that I'd hit BSL this year but now I am feeling really optimistic!


----------



## Curly Lee (Jan 6, 2012)

I have my hair in mini twists for protective styling. They look nice. I'm keeping them in for a month and I hope to get 1/2 inch or more. I'm like 3 inches from the front of my hair being below my boob, which I THINK will be BSL. I'm excitedddd


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 6, 2012)

Curly Lee said:


> I have my hair in mini twists for protective styling. They look nice. I'm keeping them in for a month and I hope to get 1/2 inch or more. I'm like 3 inches from the front of my hair being below my boob, which I THINK will be BSL. I'm excitedddd


 

Curly Lee : im also in twists this week...not even a week old and are already getting messy !  gonna have to undo at least the front for work and redo them...

i moisturize and seal every day (my hair sucks all the moisture)! and it then feels dry a few hours later...annoying. i might try  heavy sealing that did work on my hair last year.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been rocking a bun for majority of the week. I like rollersetting and bunning on dry hair. My plan is to do this for most  of this yr. I can't wet bun. I wish I could but I get crazy ssks. Tomorrow I'm going to cowash, DC, and stretch my hair in twist to airdry and then  dry bun. If this works I will alternate between that and rollersetting. I will stick to this regimen for a year and see how much I can retain (if this regimen works).

S/N I'm not looking forward to my trim next Sat. with all the SSK's I've had to cut out. My hair was looking good in October it was getting thicker and was so close to APL but I think I've set myself back from the wet bunning I did.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 7, 2012)

GIJane said:


> MsKikiStar What concoction did you come up with.  Please share.



A few weeks back I mixed honey & olive oil, which did wonders. Last week I mixed a bunch of conditioners together _after_ pre-poo'ing w/ V05's Champagne Kiss, washing and using Roux Mendex (I was bored ):

ORS Replenishing Deep Conditioner
10 en 1
Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk
and a bit of JBCO

My hair was super dry after spending a week out of state (Pittsburgh...it's cold there) and having to skip a wash. This mixture was soooo good for my hair.


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok so I just joined the APL challenge and since I'm pretty close to that goal, I figured I might as well join this one too. I hope it's not too late.


Starting pic December length check.



 
*What is your goal date for BSL?*
October 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
I don't think I have been this length before and it would be great to see if I can actually get there.
*Whats your current length?* 
Between SL and APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
Wash and DC with steam 1X a week. Wear twists about 4 days a week and then I wear my hair out in a twistout. Might incorporate a little more heat with blow drying and the occassional flat iron.
*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
Straighten it and enjoy it for a bit. Then I will probably twist it up to put some texture back in and also try bunning more in lieu of twisting.


----------



## winona (Jan 7, 2012)

I put a cornrow bun in my hair last wednesday Next week I plan cowash, dc, moisturize and seal in the cornrows under a wig.  This year I plan on doing less with my hair.  I have 4 inches to get to BSL and I think with trims I will get there.  After I reach BSL I plan on keeping hair trimmed at that point until the end of the year that way I can get rid of my "pre knowing what I am doing" hair


----------



## GIJane (Jan 8, 2012)

Just finished sptizing my braids w/ aloe vera juice and now massaging my scalp w/ my castor oil concoction. Let's get the challenge cranking.  BSL or bust. Where is everybody?


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 8, 2012)

This year I'm not only focused on reaching BSL but also using up my stash in the process. I have way too many hair products and supplements. I've been doing well with using up my supplements (I would like to only two supplements daily instead of the four I currently take). Next I'll be focused on using up my conditioners by doing prepoo treatments. 

I'm pretty confident that I will reach my goal of BSL as long as I only trim my ends twice this year.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 8, 2012)

Keeping my twist extensions up and out of the way over the weekend.  One week down.  I hope they can last until February...

Started taking my liquid multivitamin and 3-6-9 oil this week.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 8, 2012)

im trying not to use heat not even for length checks so my starting pic is in my siggy

just incase it doesnt show bc i am rubish wth the pics lol


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2012)

I received my length check shirt.  Its supposed to start at apl, but mine starts at brastrap...I think its because I should just gone with the medium.  Its no matter, though....bsl is what I'm going for.  Yeah the first line starts almost exactly at the top of my bra...but I did decide to use a different bra because the other one was going to the ishttter.  Dunno why I even decided on that one.  Getting thrown away. 

The new bra has a thicker clasp thing...so to be fair, I'm not gonna claim BSL until my hair reaches the 2nd clasp.

Ill probably just use the shirt as reference.  Ill mark where my bra is, so I don't have too many pics of me in my bra hahaha


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jan 8, 2012)

I need to get a length check shirt. I'm sure seeing the difference in the numbers will keep me motivated. 

I had my hair partially braided the week between Christmas and New Years, and I'm gonna keep them in for a least one more week. I think I might start a rotation of cornrows, like wear them for about three weeks, then leave my hair out for about two weeks. Braids make it a lot easier during the school year, but I begin to miss my hair and since my hair is so fine, I can't stay in braids for that long anyway. We'll see.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 8, 2012)

where r you ladies getting your length check tees from ???


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2012)

I got mine via hairliciousinc.com (they use spreadshirt to sell the items)


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 8, 2012)

I just made my own length check shirt with an old t-shirt and a permanent marker and ruler...


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 8, 2012)

simplyconfident

I have the same goal of definitively being BSL/BSB and using my stash of products. I have too many things BUT a lot of it isn't particularly good for my hair, but it has GOT to be used. Even with this personal challenge to use my products, I truly hope to be a "good BSL" by April. Then its on to MBL. 

My hair is currently in twists, but after my BDay I'm putting my hair in poetic justice braids for a month or two. Hopefully I can just leave my hair be and it will grow, grow, grow!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont know why I keep thinking I'm going to have some sort of setback. I just cant fully grasp the concept that I will have BSL hair sometime with the next year. lol.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 8, 2012)

I am baggying, twisting or bunning 6 months straight,lol. My aim is for BSB by summer,  but full BSL by Dec this year. 

I may stretch my washes to two weeks instead of one, just to cut down on manipulation.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 8, 2012)

My hair has been feeling really dry lately so I have been cowashing every other day. Hoping this adds some moisture to my hair so I can retain length. I ordered some Silk Dreams because I heard the DC is very moisturizing. It shipped really fast and I should get it Tuesday in time for my next cowash/DC.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jan 8, 2012)

Returning to school for the spring semester so I have my hair braided up and ready for my wigs for the next two weeks.  I'm feeling a little proud of myself that I can resist touching my hair for awhile, my hair needed a break from me so thats what it did.  I trimmed off a 1/2 in all over and now I'll be leaving my hair alone for awhile.


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally here is my starting pic. Pls excuses the home made length check shirt. I haven't been able to find a commerical one that I like. 

So here goes:

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

Sticking to my regi. Sprayed hair with tea, DCd with AO GPB, applied SM Smoothie. Put in 2 strand twists in front and curled with a rod and flat twisted the rest. Right now wearing my hair with curled 2 strand twists in the front and a bun in the back. Will put the back in 2 strand twists tonight.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2012)

Adding my starting pic, after a comical trim by my mom I am claiming APL. 

I bunned all of last week and today. Tonight I plan to dc on Dry hair and wear a wng tomorrow.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been working out almost daily and I will be moving in the next couple weeks, so I had extensions put in so that I won't have to deal with my hair. I hope I can keep it in for at least a month, now that I found something that keeps the itchies down. And who knows, if it still looks decent after a month, maybe I'll keep it in for longer. That is, if Hair in Hand disease doesn't takeover.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 9, 2012)

So I decided to go into the new year with a new styling regimen.  I had been on a hardcore twists & braids regimen for 5 months straight...nonstop and I'm sick of it.  My hair will definitely still be protected and my ends will still be hidden, buuuuut...I won't be putting 10 million twists or braids in my head that'll take 5 years to put in and 20 years to take out.  I will incorporate larger twists that I can put in fast/easily and also take down fast and pin em up in different ways.  I will restyle once a week rather than once every 2 to 4 weeks (ends will stay hidden for the duration of the week).

I think I can achieve my goal of having protected hair, but not be bored with it


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 10, 2012)

Last night I finger detangled my hair, and then did a dry dc overnight. This morning I was able to finger detangle almost all of my hair (I had one spot that wouldn't cooperate so I had to go in with my denman). I'm trying to do more finger detangling than I used to because I think I may have been causing some breakage with the comb/brush. I was running late so I did a quick cleanse with CJ daily fix. I'm wearing a wng today, and probably for the rest of the work week. Friday I plan to do a protein treatment and then dc again.

ETA- took my multivitamin.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont know why I cant stop doing WnGs!!! I think it has do with 1 part lazy and 2 parts more lazy. Its been my go-to style since the summer and now I cant break out the habit. Also I havent had any setbacks so I havent been seeing the issue with doing them. I think I'm going to go back to doing braidouts soon though.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 10, 2012)

Last night I washed my hair with Elasta QP Creme shampoo (or aomething like that) and conditioned with ApHogees 2 minute reconstructor. 

I forgot how much my hair LOVED the 2 minute reconstructor! I ha to go to my mom and make her feel it lol. I then used straight glycerin on my hair (while it was still wet) and sealed with castor oil. 

After that I put my hair in 2 French braids and I'll leave it like that for the rest of the week.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm all weaved up for Januaray!  my first full weave ever.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 10, 2012)

Still braided up until march & I miss my hair already. Here is the last pic I took of my hair before it was braided. I'm actually shooting for mbl by dec. Bsl by june. 

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## Zaz (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm starting the year with a new regimen. Instead of daily wash n gos, I'm going to try cowashing twice a week and hiding my hair under my first wig. I've had a bit of breakage so I want to try manipulating my hair less. I'm also trying out sealing again with Hairveda's vatika frosting and Hairveda's almond glaze.

I'll try this out to February and see how my hair responds to it


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 10, 2012)

Hola Ladies,
I have been M&S (moisture and seal) nightly. Yay


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 10, 2012)

im guna stay weaved up until early feb bc my hair will not last any longer than a month or so


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Jan 10, 2012)

Today is wash and deep condition day! I may or may not flat iron depending on if I feel like a roller set this week. Depends on my laziness levels.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm flat ironing my hair for a small trim this weekend so I didn't want to over manipulate my hair this week by doing a roller set. So yesterday I cowashed with HV Moist 24/7 and then DC'd with it and added honey. My hair was soo soft! HV Moist is not a good detangling condish so I added AOHSR after to detangle and rinsed out then I added my moisturizers, sealed, & put my hair in twist to airdry overnight. I put it in a bun this morning I'm going to bun until I flat iron on Sat.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 10, 2012)

I did my first wash and go in at least six months today. The last time I did one, my hair shrunk so much that I washed it out before the end of the day. I think the denman brush I was using caused the shrinkage. I also tried finger detangling. My hair was smooth and the curls very well defined. However, I am having trouble getting all the shed hair out. I will keep trying new techniques because I am trying to get to MBL by the end of the year. I also started a Curly Girl regimen. My hair has really grown in the past year, I am about 3'' from BSL. Hopefully I can make it y June!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 10, 2012)

i'm coloring my hair tonight and getting a get trim.  i'm sitting on the dryer now with my conditioner.  i guess i will be using one of my passes for the HYH challenge, since i will be wrapping it after i get my hair trimmed.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 11, 2012)

I sprayed my hair w/ water, AVJ and castor oil.  Then I put brahmi oil over it. I will baggy for approximately 24 hrs. Then will wash it out with my pooh bar. Then DC with my heat cap.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm actually still in cornrows...I'm on day 4 of 14 and I don't even have the urge to do my hair.  This isn't normal for me but I'm happy I'm ok with allowing my hair to be protected


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a wig for when I want to give my hair a break. I know that I want A curly wig, but there ate so many to choose from.

Sent from the Starship Enterprise


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been in a weave since Thanksgiving.
My new growth is ridiculous,but I don't have time for my hair right now. It's going to stay in until the end of the month. Possible length check then.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 11, 2012)

As a treat to DH, I have been wearing my hair "out" since last month. But I just couldn't take it anymore, so last night I did washed, did a quick d.c. and put in some funky, chunky twists and pinned them up this morning.  

My goal is to keep these ends tucked as much as possible (I have a hard time with that).


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope I'm not to late to join.  I've been very busy packing to move into my new place.  Here is my info and starting pic. 
*
What is your goal date for BSL?*
December 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
Well, I'm finally at APL and I believe in my heart I can make it to BSL by the end of the year.  

Oct 2009 - Dec 2010 - BC to SL
Dec 2010 - Dec 2011 - SL to APL

*Whats your current length?* 
APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*
Taking Hair/Skin/Nails Vitamins
DC every week, except when my hair is straight
Drink 64 oz of water

For the winter only - Straighten 1x for Jan - March, make it last for 1 - 2 weeks; Pre-poo/DC on dry hair, clarify 1x a month, co-wash 1x....braid hair for a week under wig when hair is not straight

Spring/Summer only- co-wash every other day, dc every week, clarify 1x a month (clarify again on days I swim).  Do wash n gos, 2 strand twists, braid outs, buns

Fall - a mixture of both winter and spring/summer reggie depending on weather. 
*
What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
Straighten in December to see the results but also join the MBL (my ultimate hair goal) challenge and repeat reggie for the BSL. And have some hair swinging fun. 

Here is my starting pic







As of today currently, my hair is still straight but the roots are rough.  Just PS by wearing hair in ponytail and buns and when it rains, I have a phony tail.  I've only worn my hair out the first day when I gotten it straighten. Maybe tomorrow I may wear it out and then I'll go back to wigging it next Wed after a little DC/clarifying.  

luck ladies.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Just massaged jbco & oil mix on my scalp. Enjoying the ease of wigging it.

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2012)

my hair is wrapped up with a scarf.  thought i was going to hang out tomorrow with the girls, but it looks like IL is finally going to get some snow and a lot at that!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am so determined to make BSL by the end of this year, it's all I think about,lol


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 12, 2012)

Lately, I've been conditioning my hair every evening and baggying every night.  I've been conditioning under a stocking cap so as not to disturb my protective style too much.  Im gonna update my regimen on my original post later since I've made changes. I've been feeling pretty good about my hair lately.  Its been feeling better.  I'm becoming more conscious of things relating to my hair.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 12, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Just massaged jbco & oil mix on my scalp. Enjoying the ease of wigging it.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100



I love my wig regimen and I'll be wigging it up until I hit MBL


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 12, 2012)

count me in!

Taken Dec 31st 



 

*What is your goal date for BSL? *October 25, 2012 (my Bday...lol)

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* it's been 3 yrs at this HHJ and i can't seem to get past BSB for nada!!!! I had a huge setback in Jan 2011 and now i'm trimming all the damaged ends. (see hair journey here)

*Whats your current length? *APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *Relaxed
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
This year I plan to:
1) Continue to relax twice a year. My first relaxer for the year will be March  24th

2) Stick to what helped my hair at the beginning of my journey: Amla  Oil. This will be my pre-poo staple as well as rosemary oil. 

3) Low manipulation 

4) No huge trims!!! Every time I trim I'm pushed back to APL :-( Dusting only!!!

5) Continue to use my Nioxin vitamins daily. My hair has gotten so much thicker since using it. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Possibly...possibly...retire from wearing weaves ....possibly...


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 12, 2012)

Co-washed my hair yesterday with Curl Junkie Daily Fix, Conditioned with Curl Junkie Argan + Olive Oil Condish (wanted to use it up), and followed with the Loc method using water, Smooth Lotion, and Castor Oil. I then braided my hair in 6 braids...I'll be making smaller braids today. Also oiled my scalp with CO.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 12, 2012)

Also,I am incorporating baobab and emu oils into my regimen. I need these ends to stay right on my head!!


----------



## growbaby (Jan 12, 2012)

So I was bein a wonderful gf and was helping my bf clean out his closet n we found an unopened (still sealed) 50count of natures blend hair vits! They don't expire until October. Score 1 for me  .. He found them an said "hey can't u take these vitamins too for ur hair growing thing?" LOL. Great way to start my day.


----------



## lilpooky (Jan 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You can still join. Come on in and join the party.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not join and if you have a previous picture before you had the sew-in post that. Then when you get your sew-in removed, take a starting picture and edit your original post. When are you taking out your sew-in?


 
I'm taking down my sew-in Jan. 21st


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 13, 2012)

I wanna Join but i will wait until I officially hit APL!  is that alright?


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 13, 2012)

trendsetta25 About your Siggy Pic.  U am a Slow grower I know how you feelerplexed


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 13, 2012)

I got a stash of conditioners today on clearance. Either today or tomorrow, I am going to cowash, dc and twist up to wear another two weeks.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 13, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> @trendsetta25 About your Siggy Pic.  U am a Slow grower I know how you feelerplexed



BlkOnyx488 you feel my pain! 

lol


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 13, 2012)

Updated my join post with new regimen info.  So far so great on this new regimen.  

It's post # 13 on the first page.


----------



## Nayna (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to put an updated pic. I will do so shortly. Lately my regimen has been super simple. I've been wearing a super cute slouchy hat and my hair is flat twisted in a nice design under. That way I can leave my hat on and if I have to take my hair down I can rock a twist out. I've been spritzing daily with my mixture of water, aloe vera juice, and JBCO. I also occasionally oil my scalp with a my Beemine growth serum. Idk if it's working but it smells good.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm going back to wearing my hair curly. I'll do twists only when i want to see more length...even though they shrink back up to my chin


----------



## An_gell (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm feeling like I can make it yall!!!  I was detangling my hair last night so I can wash today and sense it was pretty stretched I decided to take some pics for my 2012 Hair progress album.  Sorry the pic looks so blurry my camera on my phone sucks!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 14, 2012)

BlkOnyx488
girl get on in here now!  you are going to make it to APL before June (i'm giving you plenty of time).  you are so close to APL now.  just keep doing what you are doing.  if your ultimate goal for the year is BSL, then you need to join!  BSL by Dec 2012! YAY!  my behind is in here.  i know i said i wanna reach BSL by Aug, but i am going to give myself until Dec.  



BlkOnyx488 said:


> I wanna Join but i will wait until I officially hit APL!  is that alright?


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 14, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @BlkOnyx488
> girl get on in here now! you are going to make it to APL before June (i'm giving you plenty of time). you are so close to APL now. just keep doing what you are doing. if your ultimate goal for the year is BSL, then you need to join! BSL by Dec 2012! YAY! my behind is in here. i know i said i wanna reach BSL by Aug, but i am going to give myself until Dec.


 
@shortdub78

Ok ok I will join!!! I have been stalking this post from the beginning
_*What is your goal date for BSL?*_
 My Birthday 12/30/12!!!!!

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)_

_Shortbub78 yelled at me I am a neck length lifer until I found LHCF. So pardon me if I am still having a little trouble believing BSL is possble for me! I am working on it!_

_*Whats your current length?*_
_I am Currently in Length Limbo somewhere between CBL and APL_


_*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*_
_Natural since Sept. 2007_

_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)_

_1. Weekly Black tea Rinses and DC, once a month I do a protein DC_
_2. Nioxin pills one a day as directed <--My 10 year old thinks taking hair growth pills is cheating I can't stand living with a natural hair Nazi_
_3. bagging every night_
_4. Protective Styling 24/7 Currently I am wearing self installed individual braids. Or I wear Cornrolls and phony ponies._
_5. Nightly Head Massage_
_6. Vegitarian Diet, Work out 7 times a week, drinking water lots of water_
_7. self trims every 2-3 months it depends on how long I keep my braids in_
_shooting for 3 months with is first install_


_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)_

_I gotta get to Butt length to shut my Mother up!! I will Rock my hair for my Birthday 12/30/12 Then back in a proctective Style after New Years, assuming the world doesn't end by 12/21/12_
_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------_


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 14, 2012)

^^^   Yay!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 14, 2012)

Braided up my hair in about 10 plaits last night and baggy'd (sp?) and rocking a super juicy braidout this morning. Looks great.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think I have a new routine. I am natural and as my hair is getting longer, it behaves differently. 
First, I am trying the no shampoo regimen. I haven't shampooed in two weeks, and so far my hair is responding well. I am also going to finger comb only. No more comb or Denman for me. 
Last night I put some PBN on my hair and kept it until this morning. I rinsed it out, applied Garnier Fructis and finger detangled. I put about 10 twists and rinsed it out. I then added a little bit of conditioner and left it in. Last, I sealed with EVOO and OH Burn Sugar Pomade. 
If my twists dry soft, this will be my new routine.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 14, 2012)

Pre-pooing right now,then I'm gonna try a shampoo bar for the first time. I'm using KBB's juicy bar.
I've been working two jobs,and consequently,seriously neglecting my hair. I hope to goodness that a small trim will suffice once I take this weave down.
*crosses fingers*


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 14, 2012)

So after my birthday (Next Thursday yay!) I will either be in braids for the month of February or a weave. I've really been wanting to try the bohyme (or however you spell it) Brazilian hair. Plus, it would be easy enough to blend the front of mohair with it. 

But weaves itch my scalp terribly! So it just might be the braids because those don't bother me so much. If I do braids I'll be getting chunky poetic justice braids (or Senegalese twists) simply because they're easier to take out too lol.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 14, 2012)

Pictures taken january 14, 2011.

One picture is me in a camisole (I think that's what those shirts are called...maybe I'm wrong lol) and the other is in a length check shirt.  The # 1 line on the length check shirt is about where my bra would start.  

Warning...took these with my phone and the pictures are flipped to the side...dunno how to fix.

Just tilt your head lol sorry





Sent from my SCH-I405 using SCH-I405


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got my hair trimmed this past Saturday and my end result is in my siggy. I've done more harm than good (like I suspected) cowashing then bunning which resulted in ssk's; I continued to ignore them and ended up having to cut them out myself over the past month (some knots where in the middle of my hair strands!!!). The left side of my crown area had the most knots. My stylist recommend I continue to take my vitamins (& maybe add a b-complex) and keep my hair straight for a while to avoid the ssk's. So I will just flat iron once a month and in between continue to cowash/rollerset to keep my hair stretched then bun that way. 
Lesson learned I can't wet bun!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 16, 2012)

Adonia1987 said:


> I think I have a new routine. I am natural and as my hair is getting longer, it behaves differently.
> First, I am trying the no shampoo regimen. I haven't shampooed in two weeks, and so far my hair is responding well. I am also going to finger comb only. No more comb or Denman for me.
> Last night I put some PBN on my hair and kept it until this morning. I rinsed it out, applied Garnier Fructis and finger detangled. I put about 10 twists and rinsed it out. I then added a little bit of conditioner and left it in. Last, I sealed with EVOO and OH Burn Sugar Pomade.
> If my twists dry soft, this will be my new routine.


 
Funny, this is what I am also discovering for my hair the longer it gets. I am only putting shampoo on my scalp, but I may forgo it altogether and just stick with conditioner washes.


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 16, 2012)

What is your goal date for BSL? 12/31/12


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *I was grazing BSL then I noticed my ends looked rreally thin, and well health before length.  I cut my hair a bit.*

Whats your current length? *The bottom of my shoulder blade I think,*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *Relaxed*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?*I will be doing low-heat, protective styling and deep conditioning*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *continue with my reggie until I get WSL then cut to MBL*

Here is my starting Pic


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 16, 2012)

RegaLady
Are you natural? SSK are driving me crazy! I don't wear my hair out but I still get a lot of them. Also my hair has been dry. JBCO has helped with the dryness. I stopped shampooing because every shampoo I've tried for the past six months left my hair feeling rough.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 16, 2012)

Adonia1987 said:


> @RegaLady
> Are you natural? SSK are driving me crazy! I don't wear my hair out but I still get a lot of them. Also my hair has been dry. JBCO has helped with the dryness. I stopped shampooing because every shampoo I've tried for the past six months left my hair feeling rough.


 Adonia1987

I am natural. 4a/b.  My hair gets dried easily, too. The only shampooo that has been good to me is the Cream of Natural original (old green label).  But I still don't shampoo very often. The only thing that has sustained moisture in my natural hair daily is baggying. I personally swear by it!  In fact, I have been able to cut down on products, since I have baggying. 

I will give JBCO a try but maybe to seal in moisture. I use EVCO or seal with EVOO during  deep conditioning.

In regards to SSK, I don't get alot of them, BUT it may be because my hair stays twisted.  What styles are you doing daily?


----------



## Zaz (Jan 20, 2012)

I just dragged my steamer from the basement so I'll add that to my routine and steam once a week with my DC


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 21, 2012)

@RegaLady 
@Adonia1987

im natural 4b. i also try staying on protective styles cause of those ssk!!
I can use shampoo but before i put oil all over my hair and leave it in for like 1 to 2 hours.(pre oil i guess you call it?) when i do this, my hair is never dry after shampoo.
when i finish shampooing i then deep condit. i detangle with the condit in.after all that i towel dried my hair. added carrot oil (the water based type like organics )and seal with a light oil.
the next day my hair was less dry than usual. On dry hair i added s curl gel. at 1st i felt dusgusted by the texture , but then long hours after (soon as i went out) my hair sucked up the gel and left my hair with the best moisture ever! i dont even have to moisturize every day.

i tried my spritz today but.....the method i said above is the best for my hair. after years and years (over 5 years) of knowing s curl and having the gel ,its only know that i understand that i can also use the gel for mositure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well im gonna buy lots of those pots!


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 21, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> @RegaLady
> @Adonia1987
> 
> im natural 4b. i also try staying on protective styles cause of thos ssk!!
> ...


 Sounds like a great reggy!!! I am going to have to try the S curl gel one day.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 21, 2012)

RegaLady : i forgot to say that i sealed after putting the carrot cream..Also i wanted to say that the moisture obtained put down the ssk. cool


----------



## winona (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

  I just wanted to report back with some things that have been really working for me.

I went back to washing weekly with diluted poo (0.5oz moisture poo, 0.5oz oil, 5oz distilled water; sometimes 0.5oz neutral protein filler

Only using a comb 1X a week for detangling otherwise finger detangling

Protective Styling throughout the week and only wearing semi protective styles on the weekends to enjoy my journey

Taking vitamins faithfully  Hairfinity (I am taking a starting pic today)


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 22, 2012)

Still in twist extensions.  I'm in week 3.  I put them into an updo and I plan to rock that for a week and then switch to another style for a week.

I've poured my braid spray into a color applicator bottle and I still squirt it in between the style twice per day.  So far so good!

My wigs have arrived and I'm already excited about going back to my wigs until my mother-son trip.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I cut some of my hair today. It was somewhat spur of the moment, but not really. I've been really super annoyed by the limpness of some of my ends. Parts of my hair that got overbleached when I dyed my hair last February were really limp and always throw the look of my hair off a bit. I normally wear WNGs so it doesn't matter so much, but I put my hair in some braids last night and when I took them out today, I was just done with some of my ends. So I went out, bought some shears, and cut off the parts that annoyed me. 

I threw out a lot of the hair before I realized I might want to take a picture, so I only have a few ends to show. Here they are:





I think I took off a bit more than I needed to, but that's okay. My hair immediately had more life to it. I'm feeling good.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are pix of my twist extension in an updo:


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm still here! hair has been in 6 cornrows under a wig since last weekend. I'm already starting to get bored and was thinking of doing braid extensions this upcoming weekend. I'll have to think about that a lil more tho


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in. My hair is about APL. Hoping to be BSL by the end of the summer.


----------



## winona (Jan 24, 2012)

MzSwift 

Did you do these yourself?  If so did you start with a twist or braid?  If this is your first time do you recommend any particular utube videos(I have found quite a bit)?  You may have answered this somewhere but I can't locate it  TIA


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2012)

hot oil treatment, cowashing, and setting the hair on large rollers today.  really trying to hold out on this stretch.  i got a few more weeks to go.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Now that I have a nice trim I will flat iron (1x a month) and the other weeks rollerset/bun. I'm determined to keep those ssk's away.
Tonight I'm going to cowash, DC, and rollerset.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 24, 2012)

Working on week 2 in twists. I want to stretch to Super Bowl weekend before I can take them out.  I want to be able to not touch my hair for 3-4 weeks at a time.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 24, 2012)

hey Ladies, did a lenght check this weekend, i'm nearly there
i can see some progress from my siggy Pic


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 24, 2012)

RENIBELL said:


> hey Ladies, did a lenght check this weekend, i'm nearly there
> i can see some progress from my siggy Pic



Beautiful RENIBELL.

I've been bunning it the last 2 days. I washed and did a protein treatment then used a moisturizing DC as my leave in and bunned it up.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 24, 2012)

@RENIBELL
Very pretty! You'll be there in no time!



winona said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> Did you do these yourself? If so did you start with a twist or braid? If this is your first time do you recommend any particular utube videos(I have found quite a bit)? You may have answered this somewhere but I can't locate it TIA


 
I have my own faux method of attaching my extension b/c I suck at it. But used to watch this lady named Lynda(something). Her videos are so simple and easy to follow. I'll have to check for her name on YT.

My method involves bands (rubber or not) so I don't promote it on hair boards but I've been doing them that way for the last 13 years with no adverse effects on my hair. My technique is in my Fotki in the PS Styles folder. HTH! 

ETA:  Here she is, lyndaespratley!  I watched her b/c she was the only one at the time doing them on a TWA..and she's cute!

Starting twists with a braid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvqhnDCAtU8&feature=relmfu

Starting twists with a twist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUa2Eh11X6k&feature=relmfu


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 25, 2012)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Beautiful RENIBELL.
> 
> I've been bunning it the last 2 days. I washed and did a protein treatment then used a moisturizing DC as my leave in and bunned it up.



i'm also thinking about bunning for 3months straight and see if that gets me there


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 25, 2012)

@ MzSwift  your extentions look profesionally done wow!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been in kinky twists for the last 2 1/2 weeks. I'm shooting for at least a month, but maybe I can get 6-7 weeks. I miss seeing my hair, but I love not having to worry about it. I can see how folks can get addicted to braids, weaves, and wigs. 

I was trying to go withoug washing, but instead wiping my scalp with a cloth, but I think I'm just going to have to go ahead and dive in. My scalp just gets too flaky and it is not cute. 

Once I take these bad boys out, I'll see where my hair is length wise and come back here and report.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 26, 2012)

My hair was braided first of the year and I just took my hair down... These pictures where taken 1/22/2012.... The tape measure is marks APL. If you notice my bra is really low. My roommate (male) didn't know what exactly we were measuring so he move it down. Also I hope my hair is at the bottom of my bra strap so that also a reason he moved it down. I think....I wont do another check until April Updates. I think I  might have one of my girlfriends do it next time. But I am not worried about making BSL by November anymore 

This is my hair with DC after being detangled by my Denmen 






Stretched...


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 26, 2012)

SO measured for me last night. I'm 3 maybe 3.5 inches away from the top of my bra. I should definitely be able to make it by the end of the summer as long as I don't have any setbacks.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm around 3.5" away from BSL.  I'd love to make it early this summer, but given that I've just started a trimming regimen (not trimming does NOT work), I anticipate trimming around an inch this year, so I'm still giving myself until the end of the year.  I'm bunning right now, but will be in twists again by the weekend .


----------



## GIJane (Jan 26, 2012)

RENIBELL said:


> hey Ladies, did a lenght check this weekend, i'm nearly there
> i can see some progress from my siggy Pic


 
RENIBELL I think you may be BSL already.  Your hair isn't completely straight. In that picture. I'm sure if you had your hair straighten you might find that you are past BSL on your way to MBL.  Your hair looks really nice.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 26, 2012)

So... I put my hair in about 45 medium box braids last night. I think I'm going to leave them as is for a week or two, then I'll attempt to put in my own extension braids based on the braids I already have. It won't be neat, but I won't have to think about my hair.


----------



## indarican (Jan 26, 2012)

phew i havent been in here for a while, I think im more concerned with getting to APL... But no worries I still believe that I will be BSL before the year is up.
POSITIVE THINKING AT ALL TIMES!!


----------



## growbaby (Jan 26, 2012)

indarican said:


> phew i havent been in here for a while, I think im more concerned with getting to APL... But no worries I still believe that I will be BSL before the year is up.
> POSITIVE THINKING AT ALL TIMES!!



DIDDO! Exactly what i came to post lol


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm in the APL 2012 challenge but I thought I'd lurk here for a bit. Accordin to BF my BSL is 2.5 inches away from my APL. As of right now I'm inching toward APL. I've been stretching my new growth by hand but haven't flat ironed. I think I will in may before deciding whether or not to continue my stretch. 

Hmm lol ok so I guess long story short is can I join in may pending my successful arrival at APL?

:wave

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 26, 2012)

growbaby said:


> DIDDO! Exactly what i came to post lol



x3, i'm in the same position, focusing on APL before i become really active in this thread.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im 5 weeks in with my weave, nothing new to report right now.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jan 27, 2012)

GIJane said:


> RENIBELL I think you may be BSL already.  Your hair isn't completely straight. In that picture. I'm sure if you had your hair straighten you might find that you are past BSL on your way to MBL.  Your hair looks really nice.




, When i pull it goes past my bra, but on its own erplexed, it still has an inch. i will hopefully be ableto clearly claim it at my next lenght check in March. cant wait. thanks for the compliment! Love yours too


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 27, 2012)

I think im going to make BSL by May/June this year....not gonna do another length check until April tho

My hair actually reaches between my shoulder blades right now....can't wait to see what it looks like in 3 months!


----------



## GIJane (Jan 28, 2012)

RENIBELL said:


> , When i pull it goes past my bra, but on its own erplexed, it still has an inch. i will hopefully be ableto clearly claim it at my next lenght check in March. cant wait. thanks for the compliment! Love yours too


 
RENIBELL Thanks for the compliment.  You will definitely get there.  I can't wait till you finally claim it as well.  Good luck.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2012)

i am so close to APL  i know i will be there all the way by April, so that will put me on target for BSL!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey ladies  

I haven't checked in for SOS time now, but my Reggie is pretty much the same, I'll be wigging it pretty much until I meet my goals. I actually like PSing it fits into my hectic work life.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 28, 2012)

Currently taking down my braids.  Gonna clarify, protein and DC.  I may use an all ayurvedic routine.  I still have to figure out how to braid my hair for my wigs.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 28, 2012)

Arghhhh, I don't know why I am still hoovering at around 9.5 inches.erplexed By my estimate I should be an inch longer. I have been in twists/bun for two week straight, and I don't see broken hairs so I don't know what's the problem . I cowashed today and put my hair in big chunky twists into a bun. I really want to weave it up until May. Sigh...what to do.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 28, 2012)

Made an appt to get a sew in. I am a little happy because I get to put my hair away for almost 4 months. As much as I love bunning and twists I need something that can keep me from manipulating my hair weeks on end. I need to retain two inches by summer. I hope this will help!


----------



## GIJane (Jan 29, 2012)

I am steady creeping along. I used my castor oil concoction and massaged my scalp. I think I could make APL by March. Which puts me closer to the target.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 29, 2012)

I did an oil rinse today and braided back up for the week. Hopefully I can hold out washing until the weekend.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 29, 2012)

I used my AO HSR shampoo and conditioner last nite and...i am in love! I detangled with the conditioner to prep for deep conditioning with my Dominican deep conditioner and....i decided to skip the ACTUAL DC bc...when i rinsed my hair it was just what i want out of a deep conditioner!

I think i'm gonna stop wearing buns for a minute...i think i've been wearing them too tight and now my scalp aches So i'm gonna give it a break.


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 29, 2012)

Been rocking a twistout the past 3 days and loving it but I NEED to wash and DC today.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 30, 2012)

Updo for the next few days.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2012)

Just sticking to my regimen and keeping my hair in twists. I have what seems like a lot of breakage, but all I can do is stick to my regimen and try to keep my hair moisturized. I know I need to cowash midweek, but my schedule is too busy to do that right now. Maybe when the weather is warmer, I can cowash in the morning and do a puff, then twist later that night. Not planning on hitting APL until June and BSL in December, but I feel like I am still on track.


----------



## indarican (Jan 30, 2012)

I am so grateful for HWs and hiding my hair. i do check everyonce in a while to see my progress and i can already tell that my hair is growing better then it ever has in its relaxed life. I know BSL is reachable with patience and good haircare!!


----------



## TruMe (Jan 30, 2012)

Tried out the shingling method with MJ Curly Meringue this past weekend and it worked out pretty good.  I had a lot of shrinkage so I didn't really like the first day.  But, after putting my hair in a pineapple at night and letting down the next day, that helped stretch it out and it looked real good.  Not quite sure if I will do again, don't really care for the stringy look too much, lol.

First pic is the initial results, second is next day.


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 30, 2012)

Messaged jbco to temples and scalp tonight. (hair is cornrolled)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Put my hair up in a bun this morning. I've been wearing my hair out to much in the past week and a half (in a rollerset). I'm thinking of doing a henna gloss treatment this weekend.......


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2012)

doing a protein treatment now. will rollerset later on this evening.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 31, 2012)

Im in 4cornrows now and a cute wig on top. My very first wig ever. Cool. I can take it.off,moisturize,wash and all that. Longest layers have reached apl. So i will do my best to get to bsl by december 2012 but i have a feeling i wont get there.... Im gonna blow dry on.low heat and see what that does.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 31, 2012)

I switched from Mixed Chicks' Leave-in to Jane Carters' leave-in because I thought that the glycerin was not playing nice with my hair in MC.  I think I am going to need to go back, it was so much easier to detangle and I feel like my hair isn't really absorbing the JC leave-in this go 'round.  Finding the right product is constantly a work in progress.


----------



## djkforeal (Feb 2, 2012)

I just washed my hair this past weekend with Giovanni Wheat Shampoo and Smooth as Silk shampoo and conditioned with Suave's humectant moisturizing conditioner.  I applied Essential Oils leave in spray, then used a creamy leave in, mixed silk, and followed it with grapeseed oil to seal all that in.  I can't remember if I used my twist and lock gel to flat twist my hair but anyway I flat twisted my hair in about 6-8 twist and braided the nape of my hair as an anchor for my wig comb.  Then I styled my new light yaki lace wig for work the next day.  My hair is doing pretty good and I did trim my ends recently when it was straight, so it looks good when it is wet as well.  I am just nursing my hair back to health and trying to maintain the length I already have acheived the past couple of years.  I am pretty hooked on lace wigs and I hide my hair all year long, except for certain occasions.  So, I may not be posting very much because I am basically doing the same things to my hair, but when I do change something or find a great product I will chime in.  HHG ladies.


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 2, 2012)

I just got a sew in that I love! BAD news is that while the stylist did a wonderful job, I didn't stand up to her when she used a fine tooth comb to get the final tangles out on my ends. I had some breakage on the floor, but I wasn't sure if those were inevitable breakage pieces. Anyway, I will see what progress I have made in a couple of months and possibly get a small trim when I get the sew in. I am long over due.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 6, 2012)

I had an awesome washday! My hair feels great!
I DC overnight with PBN. Co-washed with CJ Daily Fix, then did a black tea rinse. I added Giovanni 50:50 on top and put a plastic cap for about 45 mins. I rinsed it out, and while I was in the shower I added a generous amount of KCKT. I used a microfiber towel which absorbed only the excess product I had in my hair. I then twisted with JBCO, and Saravun Castor Oil Cream. I sounds like a lot but it's really not. Using KCNT before towel drying made a TON of difference! I am so excited!!! LOL


----------



## manter26 (Feb 7, 2012)

My new reggie seems to be working well. I flat ironed already this year and I feel I'm on my way to bsl, slowly but surely. I'm a slow grower so my goal was/is Dec...but August would be awesome.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been going hard in the paint with my protective styling. Despite of my dryness issues, I've retained my normal 1/2 inch per month. I'm now at 11 inches all over, and I only need 13 inches to be BSB. Therefore, that should happen in the month of June, but I still won't hit BSL until the end of this year .


----------



## tiredbeauty (Feb 7, 2012)

I re-tried single two strand twists last night after my huge FAIL last year (it was horrible, really)...and I must admit, I'm very proud of myself! I'm even sporting the hairstyle I got off of youtube today with a lot of compliments from the co-workers    Woot!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 7, 2012)

I think I'm gonna wig it or try a new PS for the next 6 months or so.

I've trimmed and braided up the fro.  Now I just need to leave it alone.
Back to daily rinsing/cowashing, M&Sing and wigging.  I will also go back to washing/DCing weekly with my ayurveda mixes.  Adding visualizing and prayer to the mix should help me to get there quickly!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 7, 2012)

Low do you all measure so well the remaining length ? I need too try again.i have no idea offre where my hair may be in summer


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 7, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> Low do you all measure so well the remaining length ? I need too try again.i have no idea offre where my hair may be in summer



A length t-shirt may help


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2012)

Dusted my ends yesterday so cut off a little of my progress but wanted healthy ends. Still hoping to hit APL by June and the BSB by December. A growth spurt in the spring would be wonderful


----------



## newnyer (Feb 8, 2012)

faithVA I feel you. I've been staring at my hair for the last couple of months, and after my last dusting have seemed to stay at a sneeze away from APL with no changes.  I hope my hair grows faster in the Spring, because I think my hair took a timeout this winter.    I want to see BSL by the end of the year man!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2012)

bunning and wearing a wig for fun is what i will be about until June.  i decided i won't wear my hair out for my birthday.  i got a new wig and i want another one like her to wear in April.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, my reggie has to change again. Since moving to Switzerland I noticed that the water is way too hard and is drying my hair out something serious. I'm getting way too much breakage and my hair just feels horrible everytime I wash. So I decided to keep my braids in for a month at a time under my wig. I will coninue to moisturize and seal 2-3xs a week, but washing so frequently is out of the question as  I am determined to meet BSL by July/August and MBL by year end.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 8, 2012)

13StepsAhead said:
			
		

> Ok, my reggie has to change again. Since moving to Switzerland I noticed that the water is way too hard and is drying my hair out something serious. I'm getting way too much breakage and my hair just feels horrible everytime I wash. So I decided to keep my braids in for a month at a time under my wig. I will coninue to moisturize and seal 2-3xs a week, but washing so frequently is out of the question as  I am determined to meet BSL by July/August and MBL by year end.



Why don't you get a water filter?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 8, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Why don't you get a water filter?


 
Lilmama1011
I'm trying to find one locally, but have not had much luck and the cost to ship it here and the possibility of a VAT tax is just not worth it, since I will only be here for the next 5 months. I will definietly invest in one when I visit home before I head to Malaysia.


----------



## MsRana (Feb 8, 2012)

So I'm new and only JUST moved from lurkdom to being a legit subscriber, is it too late to hop on this challenge?


----------



## afrochique (Feb 8, 2012)

Still in this challenge. No slacking. Protective styling throughout this year.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 8, 2012)

I so love cowashing with V05.  It has amazing slip and makes detangling soooo easy.  I also think my hair rather cowashing all the time versus every other wash (alternating with shampoo).  My hair is soo soft!!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 9, 2012)

MsRana said:


> So I'm new and only JUST moved from lurkdom to being a legit subscriber, is it too late to hop on this challenge?


 
 MsRana Like the original post so that you can be added.  Then answer the questions from the original post.  Good luck! HHG.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Still in a bun haven't washed my hair in about 2wks. I was going to do a henna gloss treatment this past weekend but laziness took over. I have a event this weekend and I'm getting my hair straightened on Friday. I can't wait to see if I have a little progress.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2012)

trying this baggy ends thing today.


----------



## MsRana (Feb 9, 2012)

Thnx! GIJane

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
December 4th 2012, my bday

_*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _
This would be my first time being BSL. Its crazy to me that I'm even sitting here thinking that my hair can grow that long lol.

_*Whats your current length? *_
APL, about 3 inches away from BSL and 5 inches away from MBL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Relaxed

_*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *_
I will be continuing with my current regimen of taking vitamins daily, protective styling the majority of the time, little to no heat and stretching my relaxers.

_*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* _
Get it flat ironed straight and swang it around!! Whip it around my momma while saying 'I told you I could do it!' 

Then I'll go back to protective styling and try to make waist length  


I 'think' I attached my starting hair shot, I'm still figuring out this site. Its my hair after my December trim. 

And good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been sooooo lazy with my hair recently sheesh! I need to wash and deep condition my hair tonight. 

Then I have to figure out something to do with it.


----------



## CJ22 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm in! I'm in! Let's do this. My hair was that long before. So I'm sure I can make it there again! Or do better!


----------



## CJ22 (Feb 9, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> I have been sooooo lazy with my hair recently sheesh! I need to wash and deep condition my hair tonight.
> 
> Then I have to figure out something to do with it.



Girl you and I both. You know it cost almost $65 or more for me to get my hair done. I guess it's time for me to be my own hair dresser. And stop being scared to take care of my own hair


----------



## CJ22 (Feb 9, 2012)

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
August 2012
*
What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* 
My length story right now is shoulder length or neck length
I believe doing this challenge will help me to reach my BSL length by August. I'm setting a goal for myself and what better way to do this by joining a hair leghth challenge with other fellow ladies
*
Whats your current length? *
shoulder length. My hair is a bit uneven..the front of my hair comes to my ears and the back comes to my shoulders. But it's extremely thick and grows super fast
/Transitioning?
Natural.
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
I really don't have anything special going on. I mostly keep my hair braided around in circles and wear a sew-in wig. I also apply leave in conditioner to my hair and tee tree oil. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
Stay natural. Make it grow longer by braiding my hair around and wearing sew-in wig. Maybe wear the wig for at least a month and at the end of the month get a good wash and deep conditioner and back to wearing a sew-in wig until I reach my goal which is waist leghth or mid back length...I can do it!!!


----------



## CJ22 (Feb 9, 2012)

What are some great vitamins that will help stimulate hair growth? Yes, I know I need to do my part to help my hair grow. Washing it deep condition...protective styling..leaving the relaxers alone for awhile. But what are some good vitamins. And how can I fgure what type my hair is? I do my hair is a 1b or 2...actually both.


----------



## Nayna (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't updated in a while.  So I've been doing some buns and things but eh, I prefer my hair down so it has been mostly out of laziness.  I continue to spritz it daily with my water/aloe vera juice/jbco concoction.  My main goal has been keeping it stretched so I jump in between airdrying in braids and blowdrying.  I've been trying out some products here and there and I gave myself a small trim on Tuesday.  I also colored over my highlights so I'm back to black.  If I do my hair this weekend I'll take some comparison pics, but I've been lazy and just wearing a high curly bun so I highly doubt my hair will get washed this weekend, lol.

Oh yes, I've been using sulfur! I have some Bee Mine and I added a tablespoon or so of sublimed sulfur to it.  It still smells sweet so I've been using that and some other sulfur concoction I put together.  I just rotate.  Ok, hopefully I can update again soon with pics.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 11, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed with ORS HAIRrepair intense moisture cream and olive oil


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 11, 2012)

I flat ironed Wednesday and it appears that I'm BSL, but not full BSL. I hope to be there by August.

*ETA:*  Not a fresh style but here you go.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 12, 2012)

SherylsTresses said:


> I flat ironed Wednesday and it appears that I'm BSL, but not full BSL. I hope to be there by August.


 
SherylsTresses can we see a picture of your flat ironed hair?


----------



## chickory_bee (Feb 12, 2012)

What is your goal date for BSL? December 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)

I have a serious cutting problem because I love the challenge of growing out a cut.  I am spending a year in the Pacific and all the women have long, luxurious hair, and I would like to follow their simple regimen and use the pure coconut oil here to see if it aids my growth. 

Whats your current length? APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)

I currently wash with a 2in1 (el cheapo brand) and then apply fresh coconut oil (I live in Micronesia so I buy the coconuts and give it to the locals to grate and boil down)  and twist it up.  I only comb it when I wash (day following wash) and finger comb otherwise.  

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 

Once I get to BSL, I will straighten, and cut to my shortest layer, and start all over again 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Victorian (Feb 12, 2012)

*Creeps in* I know I'm late...

What is your goal date for BSL? 
*BSL with blunt ends by December 31*


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
*I'm in the Triple Threat Challenge and one of the "threats" is BSL hair *

Whats your current length? 
*APL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? 
*Natural - heat straightened*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?
*Deep treatments every week (DC, HOT, overnight strengthening treatments), beauty supplement daily, moisturizing and sealing ends, and keeping scissors out of my hair.*

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
**Shrug* Depending on how things go I might continue to grow it out.  Otherwise, I'll just maintain at BSL*


----------



## GIJane (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome Victorian.  May I ask what is the name of the overnight strengthening treatment that you use? What is it for?  Also, how often do you do them?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm still hanging in. I did a twistout for the first part of last week, and then a low puff the end half of the week. That didn't end well at all . It was an unusually long detangling sessioin. In other news I thought that I had some heat damage after my straightening in December, but I did a treatment with aphogee one week and then deep fix the next week and that piece of hair is now curling nicely again. I plan to use the Tresseme heat protectant spray when I straighten in March and see how that works for me. I haven't had any heat damage so far and I'd like to keep it that way.

*I'll be 2 years natural at the end of this month!!!*


----------



## sugahoney (Feb 13, 2012)

I wanna join too. Starting pic is in my avi. 


*What is your goal date for BSL? *December 2012. Although if I make it before then that would be great


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I joined the APL challenge sometime last week, thinking that I wouldnt be anywhere near APL when I relaxed my hair yesterday but it turns out that I am.

*Whats your current length?* APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?* Relaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* Stay away from heat, monisturize and seal consistently, start back using Castor oil, and take Hairfinity vitamins. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Enjoy it for a little while then on to MBL


----------



## Victorian (Feb 13, 2012)

GIJane said:


> Welcome Victorian.  May I ask what is the name of the overnight strengthening treatment that you use? What is it for?  Also, how often do you do them?



I use Frederick Fekkai Protein RX PM Repair Strengthener.  I have a post about it in my blog.  I do some sort of strengthening treatment every time I wash, and always as a pre-treatment.  I either use the Fekkai overnight or pre-poo with AO GPB--I more or less alternate but not necessarily, as I sometimes end up using one for several weeks in a row. The Fekkai is a bit stronger than GPB I would say.  They both have ceramides but the Fekkai has more strong proteins in it.

ETA: I wash once a week.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 13, 2012)

Victorian thanks. Ill go check your blog.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 13, 2012)

I found an inexpensive shower filter, so once it reaches me in Switzerland I can return to washing my hair more than 1x a month. I think I like the idea of super low manipulation, so I think I will just wash 2x a month or when needed. I'll be out of the country on business for the next 18-month I might as well PS w/my wigs and try to retain every inch I can, so that by the time I return home in 2013 I will be full MBL/WL.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 13, 2012)

:creatureshi just checking in and letting you know that I AM SO MOTIVATED , more than ever. I washed my hair yesterday and it has never turned out that soft (i used a blow dryer with tension method) that is the deal with my hair!! why didnt someone tell me to try before.less tangles!!! like almost nothing. then i moisturized it had volume, felt thick. 

I have to retain!!!!!!BSL come on!!!dec 2012 you better be there (talking to my hair)


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok ladies...I'm finally coming out of my shell to start joining challenges. I'm ready to add this to my list.


What is your goal date for BSL? My goal date is December 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.) This is my first time trying to grow my hair out. I hear a lot of stories saying black women with very coarse hair can not grow their hair and I want to prove them wrong. I have always been shoulder length and I'm gunning toward waist length.

Whats your current length? Shoulder Length 

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc) I currently wash once a week, DC once a week, Protein treatment biweekly, moisturize and seal once daily, protective styling, and Hairfinity vitamins. I also pre poo with EVCO before washes and strectch relaxers to every 10 weeks.

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 13, 2012)

still here... same ole same ole


----------



## GIJane (Feb 14, 2012)

chickory_bee Are you going for a blunt cut.  Also, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## chickory_bee (Feb 14, 2012)

GIJane yes I am!!  I usually am able to achieve blunt but every year, I am in a bind during the holidays and go to the same woman who thinks I look better with short, layered hair.  You would think I would learn!!   Hopefully this year, I can avoid her!


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm gunna go ahead and claim BSL!! 

2/14/12


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 15, 2012)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> I'm gunna go ahead and claim BSL!!
> 
> 2/14/12



Great!!! Your hair is Beautiful and thick ! Keep up the work and head for mbl ,lucky you!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 15, 2012)

nothing much to report.  still got my hair braided up.  i shampooed yesterday and used a leave-in conditioner.  i am going to stick to this route until i reach my goal of APL. by the fall winter, i will do this again so i can reach my goal of BSB!


----------



## nazjha (Feb 15, 2012)

Your hair is jaw dropping!!! How did you get it so thick and full?? or should I say are you natural or relaxed??


----------



## Uniqzoe (Feb 15, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I'm gunna go ahead and claim BSL!!
> 
> 2/14/12



Whimsy, yes you can totally claim it.  BTW your hair is jaw dropping gorgeous!


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Whimsy :wow:your hair is gorgeous. Where has your hair been all my life? I am inspired by your BSL, and dreaming that mine will be as sweet. Thank you dear, from your newest hair fan


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 15, 2012)

Nothing new to report. Still in my sew in. Just spritzing my braids and moisterizing my leave out.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am doing a cinnamon, olive oil, and honey treatment on my roots only. I will cowash, and do Aphogee two step, then DC overnight.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm getting ready to moisturize with Cantu Shea Butter Leave In Repair cream and seal with EVCO. Then back up under my wig I go. May go wig shopping tomorrow, not just sure yet.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Adonia1987 that sounds yummy, I might have to try that one day


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 16, 2012)

Yesterday I pulled down the hair in the back and was shocked to see that I am about 2-3 inches from BSL, so that means I should get there by my 2year natural anniversary in August .


----------



## GIJane (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulation Whimsy!  Your hair is healthy and  .  Now details please.  You know you can't come up in here showing all that lovely hair and not post a regimen.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 16, 2012)

if i can make it to the 3 mark on my shirt by May, then i know i will make BSB in time.  BSB is the 5 mark on me.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 16, 2012)

GIJane

Well, I'm attributing my growth to the baby hormones!!

But I've also changed to all natural products which (for me) work better and feel better in/on my hair.

I wash/dc biweekly, moisturize, seal, airdry in a few braids or twists, then flatiron straight.
That's what I've been doing since the end of december.

Before that my regimen was wash weekly or twice a week, moisturize, seal, wear braidouts/buns/twistouts/random updos


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 16, 2012)

Not feeling my hair lately. It's just do blah. The color I put in LAST February really messed me up (it looked really good though dang it...)!

I dunno guys... Trying to keep this long hair thing going, but I'm really not feelin it. 

:-(


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

[USER=43391 said:
			
		

> ImanAdero[/USER];15285213]Not feeling my hair lately. It's just do blah. The color I put in LAST February really messed me up (it looked really good though dang it...)!
> 
> I dunno guys... Trying to keep this long hair thing going, but I'm really not feelin it.
> 
> :-(


 

It may just be the winter blahs. There's a lot of this going around. 
Wait until the spring to see how you feel. I think you will feel better.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Feb 16, 2012)

hey ladies what is working for u atm 

i want to use a growth aid but not sure - i wanted to do suphur again but not sure just yet but wanted some ideas of what u ladies are doing? if ure using growth aids or not ??


----------



## clairelynette (Feb 18, 2012)

I know it's February but I wasn't thinking about BSL until around January because I was in "APL mode" all year long so didn't think to join a challenge. Hope you don't mind my joining in late. I'm just at around APL and although I don't think I'll get full BSL by the end of the year I'll get close enough. I typically measure my hair in inches retained and am hoping to retain about 4-5" inches this year which should put me round about "BSL" by August/September.

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
I'm giving myself until December but I expect to be very close by August/September. I'm aiming only for four more inches retained after I include the effect of trims and normal wear on hair.

*What brings you to this challenge/what's your length story? *
I had so much fun with the APL 2011 Challenge that I thought I'd join up on this one. My hair is already longer than it has ever been in my adult life and being in a challenge helps me stick to my goals by forcing me to be accountable. 

*Whats your current length?*
APL or about 16-16.5" measured from the top of my crown, overall.
*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Texlaxed.

*What's your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
I simplified my regimen one, to make it easy to follow and two, because I'm certifiably lazy.

Daily I moisturize with _Wave Nouveau Daily Moisturizing Lotion_ focusing mostly on my ends. I help hold that moisture in with either _coconut oil_ or _Ion Silk Drops_. That's it, just once a day. I also sleep with a "satin" bonnet each night.
Once a week or every 10-14 days depending on whether I'm wearing my hair air dried or blow dried and flat ironed respectively, I wash with a variety of cheapy conditioners, usually _Suave or Herbal Essences_, and will use a clarifying shampoo as needed. Sometimes I treat myself to pricier conditioners and have been liking_ Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Special Conditoner_ for the tingles it gives. I also use _Hair One Cleansing Conditioner for Dry Hair_ as an old standby.
Every two weeks or so and always after a relaxer I deep condition with _Silk Elements MegaSilk_. Love that stuff.
I relax every 3-4 months with _Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Creme Relaxer in Normal_ and after I rinse out my relaxer but before the neutralizing step I use_ Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor_ a product that really helps to curtail breakage for me
I detangle with _Mane N Tail Detangler_ as needed and also use the product as a light moisture boost if my hair is feeling a bit dry but doesn't need the heavier lotion product.
Finally, I tend to wear my hair in buns or a braided hairstyle to keep it protected and mainly use indirect heat like a blow dryer about 2-3 times a month. I'm not obsessive about avoiding heat because if done correctly I have no problems with it; using it just means more time in the bathroom and I like to be out the door not in my hair. When I use heat I like _Silk Elements Heat Protector_ and sometimes I'll add _Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Restructurizer_ if my hair has been under some stress.
*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*
Probably stand in the mirror giggling wildly to myself. After I spend about fifteen minutes doing that I'll probably just wear it down for a few days and obnoxiously flip it over my shoulder several times during conversation. Then I'll put it in pigtails, always wanted long pigtails...don't judge me. After that I'll focus on retaining another four inches which will bring me just above MBL. When I get there I'm stopping because that is more than enough hair for me.

I'm uploading my progress photos since they are already the correct size and I don't have time to resize just the "starting length" images. The image on the right in each picture is my starting length. These pictures are as of Jan/Feb of this year. The images on the left in each photo are of where I was in Jan/Feb of 2011. If you want to see them larger I also uploaded them on my profile.

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 18, 2012)

Its my birthday!!! Partied last night and brought in my 22nd with the Tammny Half Wig. I was whipping it like it was all mine.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:
			
		

> hey ladies what is working for u atm
> 
> i want to use a growth aid but not sure - i wanted to do suphur again but not sure just yet but wanted some ideas of what u ladies are doing? if ure using growth aids or not ??



Hi.Im.using maxi hair tabs .gonna go on till its.over (Im doing.à.3months on it). When i finish these ill go.back to taking cod liver in gel tabs for 4months. Ill Keep doing this till december . I now low manipulate and moisture with s.curl gel. Wear braids under wig and seems my hair loves this regimen .Im sticking to it!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 18, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> Its my birthday!!! Partied last night and brought in my 22nd with the Tammny Half Wig. I was whipping it like it was all mine.



Happy birthday! Hope you enjoyed partying


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 18, 2012)

Super cute miss lady! I know you were showing off last night   

I love my Tammy wig too..it's like she gives you super feminine powers or something LOL



KurlyNinja said:


> Its my birthday!!! Partied last night and brought in my 22nd with the Tammny Half Wig. I was whipping it like it was all mine.
> 
> View attachment 137849


----------



## manter26 (Feb 18, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> hey ladies what is working for u atm
> 
> i want to use a growth aid but not sure - i wanted to do suphur again but not sure just yet but wanted some ideas of what u ladies are doing? if ure using growth aids or not ??




Hey kinky_curlygenie I use growth aids...but it's a combo of stuff so I'm not sure what's doing what. My normal growth rate is only 1/3" per month. With what I do now I've gotten between 1/2"-1" depending on the month.

When I work out, I usually run 3 miles- 4x a week, I use a mix of megatek, water, and peppermint oil to refresh my scalp afterward. It's probably a 10:1 dilution. I also have a sulfur pomade that I use maybe 4-5x a week. I put that on before bed then baggy overnight. Lastly, I take 1 Hairfinity vitamin daily along with my other supplements. I really notice a difference in my nails...everyone asks if they're fake  so I taking this bottle until it runs out. I have an Ulta gift card so I may switch to Nioxin.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been wearing this one wig that is about BSL and it looks like my hair. I got so excited at the thought of my hair being that length one day. I mean I want to have the whole healthy thick ends look. I have to do my best to retain all my length and I have been wearing this wig for about a week now so after about a month I need to find another one to rock. This spring is all about the wigs then in the summer I'm thinking about kinky twists. Idk yet so we'll see!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *It may just be the winter blahs.* There's a lot of this going around.
> Wait until the spring to see how you feel. I think you will feel better.



 this is what I'm going through...with _everything_. 

 noticed I was slacking on my hair care, so I put in twist extensions 3 weeks ago. first time ever doing it so it took me longer than expected. kept the front red-ish since my hair is still red in the front...with 1.5" black roots . I don't have any pics of me wearing them down but here's a bun pic. the plan is to keep them in until April, but we'll see what happens. lol.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in mini braids right now. No length checks for me until June.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 20, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> hey ladies what is working for u atm
> 
> i want to use a growth aid but not sure - i wanted to do suphur again but not sure just yet but wanted some ideas of what u ladies are doing? if ure using growth aids or not ??


 
kinky curlygenie I'm not using growth aids per se.  I use a lot of ayurveda powders and castor oil.  I did do sulphur but found out that I had a slight allergy to it.  I also tried mega-tek but it made me shed a lot.

Might I suggest getting your hair regimen down first then add a growth aid.  Good luck.


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 21, 2012)

Just put my hair in smaller twists... I like it. It's funny because they actually look fake, like I got kinky twists or something. But I still like the look. 

I am losing so much hair I mean it still looks REALLY full, but it seems to be coming out so much. 

I also have a quarter sized patch of hair that's about a half inch long... I have no idea what happened there. I think I'm gonna use castor oil on that spot and see if it helps.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's a fresh flat iron...DH took it but didn't really want to.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 22, 2012)

I relaxed my hair last week at 12 weeks post. I am finally full APL. I'm right on schedule to be grazing BSL in Dec.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 24, 2012)

SherylsTresses said:


> Here's a fresh flat iron...DH took it but didn't really want to.


Nice someone looks BSL to me.  

update: I might have to pull out of the challenge. I have been cutting my hair a lot these days. No reason why. I just kept cutting it. Sad to say I might not be able to reach BSL.  I will assess the damage this weekend.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 24, 2012)

SherylsTresses said:
			
		

> Here's a fresh flat iron...DH took it but didn't really want to.



Your further than bsl arent you?? Sûre looks like youve reached bsl. Great.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 24, 2012)

GIJane said:
			
		

> Nice someone looks BSL to me.
> 
> update: I might have to pull out of the challenge. I have been cutting my hair a lot these days. No reason why. I just kept cutting it. Sad to say I might not be able to reach BSL.  I will assess the damage this weekend.



Why? Your.not.at nl are you? I mean wouldnt you.like to try .maybe.its possible.huh? To tell you the truth j was.also wondering if bsl was possible for me this year....having doubts


----------



## miss stress (Feb 24, 2012)

is it too late for me to join? I recently made Apl (but only my back layers) and I think I can get that much to hit Bsl by Decenber if Im consistent with my reggie


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

miss stress said:


> is it too late for me to join? I recently made Apl (but only my back layers) and I think I can get that much to hit Bsl by Decenber if Im consistent with my reggie


 
Welcome Miss_stress. Come on in and join us. Its still early in the year.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

GIJane said:


> Nice someone looks BSL to me.
> 
> update: I might have to pull out of the challenge. I have been cutting my hair a lot these days. No reason why. I just kept cutting it. Sad to say I might not be able to reach BSL. I will assess the damage this weekend.


 
I agree you look BSL to me as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2012)

still hanging in there back layer is grazing APL.  hope by the end of April i will be there.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 24, 2012)

Miss stess : Hey Welcome in.here we are together again


----------



## GIJane (Feb 24, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> Why? Your.not.at nl are you? I mean wouldnt you.like to try .maybe.its possible.huh? To tell you the truth j was.also wondering if bsl was possible for me this year....having doubts


 
coolsista-paris I dont know what my current length is. I am braided up. I'm taking the braids out this weekend. I will know then.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 24, 2012)

SherylsTresses said:


> Here's a fresh flat iron...DH took it but didn't really want to.


 

SherylsTresses  WTHeck?! Go to the Waist Length Challenge. Now! You are banned from this thread for making my hair feel short. 

But congrats on your progress! Your hair is beautiful. I hope my hair can look like yours some day.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 26, 2012)

Did a DC mid week, and washed yesterday. I did 9 braids for a braidout tomorrow using oyin hairdew and bask palm tapioca. 

I made 2 years natural on the 24th, and plan to flat iron next weekend for my March length check.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 26, 2012)

Still hanging in here. Same braids as dec. Planning on taking it out in a few weeks.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 26, 2012)

*Still drooling over Sherlystresses' hair*

It's family hair day.  The dog was washed and conditioned w/MT yesterday.

Little man's gonna get a Neem/Shikakai/Amla tea rinse to cleanse and a Brahmi/Hibiscus/Cassia tea rinse to condition.  

While he's conditioning, I'm gonna clarify and do a paste. Haven't done one of those in ages, I've just been using the powders in my cowash condish. I still dunno what it's gonna be.  I'm thinking Henna/Brahmi and something else.  Yeah, I'll do my BAH paste, Brahmi/Amla/Henna followed by a very moisturizing DC w/Hibiscus and Bhringaraj.

Then I have to tighten little man's locs.  

Daddy might get treated as well but he's napping. LoL


----------



## g.lo (Feb 26, 2012)

still hanging here, I haven't done a lenght check in ages! cut quite a bit due to ssk, caused by wash and go! will do a lenght check probably end of march!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm nervous about making it to BSL, had a large trim (2in) and now I'm barely APL.  If I don't make it to Full APL by May I'm dropping out the challenge.  I am in a ps all the time and I keep my regimen simple and gentle so if I can't make my goals that way then I guess I'm not meant to make it.  We shall see.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 26, 2012)

DayDreamist said:
			
		

> I'm nervous about making it to BSL, had a large trim (2in) and now I'm barely APL.  If I don't make it to Full APL by May I'm dropping out the challenge.  I am in a ps all the time and I keep my regimen simple and gentle so if I can't make my goals that way then I guess I'm not meant to make it.  We shall see.



Even if you don't make apl by May, you still have a chance to make that and BSL by year's end. Hang in there.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^Thanks for helping me believe.  I'll hang on and if I don't make it I'd better be close lol.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 26, 2012)

DayDreamist said:
			
		

> ^^^Thanks for helping me believe.  I'll hang on and if I don't make it I'd better be close lol.




Well, you and I are in the same boat. I just made APL at my lowest layer, but I'm determined to be full APL by my 2nd nappiversary in June, and I will be BSL by December of this year  Keep the faith!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 26, 2012)

Checking in ladies! I just finished washing and DCing. I added my leave in and EVCO to seal and now im back under my wig. I couldn't help myself and I did a length check and got really excited that some of my back layers are APL and I have Never....i repeat NEVER seen APL before in my life!!! I was dancing in the mirror upon this image lol. Looks like im going to be needing some new wigs to keep these ends protected!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 26, 2012)

week one of roller setting and bunning.  i need to get a steamer soon.  it would be nice if i could have one by my next wash, but if not, i'll wait until next week to purchase one.  i really need a steamer to help me get through stretching my relaxer.  plus my hair could really use it.  i know i will make it to APL by the end of April-May.  i know i keep saying that, but if i do, i know i will get to BSB by the end of the year.  i would love to wear a nice bun or my hair down for Christmas!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 26, 2012)

BSL for me is right under the gold wording, so i will do all i can (God willing) to get my hair there and in good condition.


----------



## GroovyMama (Feb 27, 2012)

My length check from 2/19. We did do a 1/2 inch trim  Praying I can get to bsl by the end of this year. 


(Hopefully this pic will show)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 27, 2012)

Girls Im also afraid of not reaching bsl. But Im trying to stay positive.telling myslef at least ive finally reached Apl after 10years at nl!!!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 27, 2012)

GroovyMama said:


> My length check from 2/19. We did do a 1/2 inch trim  Praying I can get to bsl by the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't see a picture. But stay positive.



coolsista-paris said:


> Girls Im also afraid of not reaching bsl. But Im trying to stay positive.telling myslef at least ive finally reached Apl after 10years at nl!!!


 You will make it to BSL. Just keep up your regimen.


----------



## chickory_bee (Feb 27, 2012)

We will all make it!  Just have to hang in there.  Patience is the key (that and babying those ends!)  I looked at my hair today and was almost distressed...The devil is a liar!  BSL here we come!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thinking out loud* I want BSL soo bad!!!!!  Once I get there I will be closer to my Goal length of MBL. Patience is definitely key and as luck should have I have ZERO patience...SMH


----------



## tashboog (Feb 27, 2012)

I always thought that APL was the hardest length to achieve. Now that I'm APL, it seems like I can't get my hair to grow past that length. I always thought it would be smooth sailing once I've reached APL, but apparently that is not the case . I guess we all have to be patient and do everything that we can to maintain our length so that we can achieve BSL . I'm going to try and stay positive and stop watching my length like a hawk . In due time, we will all achieve our BSL goal, but we just have to be patient and consistent .


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 27, 2012)

Pics of my braid-out.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Feb 27, 2012)

Took my kinky twists out. My hair feels so short and thin now. I don't think I have any damage, it's just that I got so used to the extensions. It looks like my hair is back to APL, which is where I was before the needed trim. I'm thinking of getting a half wig, but I'm not sure what kind. I'm thinking either a kinky curly one or a wig that looks like blown out hair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yesterday I prepoo'd with Vatika Frosting and let that sit for 30 mins then shampoo'd with Giovanni Deep Moisture Shampoo. After shampooing I did a henna gloss treatment and then DC'd with DB Pumpkin Seed Condish (LOVE the smell of that stuff). I wanted to put it up for the week and continue protective styling but I didn't feel like roller setting like I had plan so I did small twist and plan to pin them up but I didn't like the way that look this morning so I undid them and put my hair in a bun.

I see I need to keep my ends dusted between every 2 - 4 months. Any longer and I will have a disaster like I did some time back when I had so much trouble detangling. I thought it was the styles I was choosing but see now that it wasn't that. Now that I got my ends trimmed back in January my hair glides through the comb the way it use to.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Even if you don't make apl by May, you still have a chance to make that and BSL by year's end. Hang in there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 

DayDreamist, I agree. Hang on to your goals and stay committed. You will reach BSL. Just stick to your regi and baby your ends.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 27, 2012)

Trini_Chutney - OMG, beautiful!!  How many braids did you do?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 27, 2012)

Still under this wig. I think I'm going to go back to wiggin it for a while. Its just so easy for me to slap this wig on my head in the morning. And I'm all about simplicity when it comes to my hair. I think thats why I'm always doing WnGs too. My hair under this wig is also staying SUPER moisturized so thats a plus. 

I havent done a length check since December (probably wont do another until summer), but my bottom layer was grazing APL then. I'm hoping to make full APL by the end of next month because once I make it there BSL is only about 3" away. Just praying for no setbacks. Havent had any yet, and dont want any.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 27, 2012)

Trini_Chutney beautiful braid out, and I love those glasses, who are they by?
DayDreamist stick with us, we are a fun group of hair growers. Last year I changed my goal to BSB for my tail only. I had one lone piece of hair that grew to an inch shy of BSB. I learned so much about hair technique by being active in this thread last year. Hang out with us.  .

*Please help me if you have an accurate way to do length checks without heat.* Guys joining the no heat challenge means I have no idea what length my hair really is for other challenges. Here is what happened at length check. I checked three ways and got three different lengths, I am perplexed. I pulled dry unstretched tangled hair and it was full shoulder length; detangled it and my hair was grazing APL; finally checked dripping wet hair in the shower and it was an inch past APL. I am scared I am going to go thruogh all of the challenges thinking my hair is all long, then blow dry at the end of the year, and be like


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 27, 2012)

TruMe said:


> Trini_Chutney - OMG, beautiful!!  How many braids did you do?



TruMe Thank you! I did 9 braids total. There were 4 in the back (two on top, and two on the bottom), 2 on the small part side in the front (one on top of the other), and three on the big side part (two side by side on the very top, and one below that). I hope that makes sense.

Seamonster thanks! They are by katayama and I got them on coastalcontacts.com. Check out their facebook, they always have deals for free glasses


----------



## nazjha (Feb 27, 2012)

OMGeeeee you guys stop it!!! all this negative talk, we all are believers and thats what we need to do. buuuuut on the other side i am in my 3rd month of healthy hair care and i am stretching for the first time as well. i have never went beyond 10 weeks. i am at about 12 weeks now and oooo chile i am so beyond ready ro relax or at least flat iron!!! i wanna know my length so bad and with all this negative talk ya just adding fuel to my fire lol. but enough about that back to being **patient**


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Man was feeling so good about how well my hair has turned around since I've gotten my trim I had to cowash tonight after my workout. I cowashed with HV Moist Conditioner 24/7 didn't like this stuff before but since getting my ends trimmed this time around I love it. I moisturized with DB Daily Leave In Condish. Sealed with CoCasta Shikakai Oil then followed up with DB Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream made sure I concentrated on the ends so they can stay healthy. I put my hair in two flat twist and pinned the ends up. 
With my vitamins, working out, eating right, and keeping my hair in tip top shape I'm determine to get to BSL!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 27, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, you and I are in the same boat. I just made APL at my lowest layer, but I'm determined to be full APL by my 2nd nappiversary in June, and I will be BSL by December of this year * Keep the faith!!!
> *
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Well when you say keep the faith it makes me straighten right up!



faithVA said:


> @DayDreamist, I agree. Hang on to your goals and stay committed. You will reach BSL. Just stick to your regi and baby your ends.



Thanks for the encouragement, I'll baby these ends no matter how I feel that day.  You know what, I need to start doing my hair only when I'm in the mood and calm.  I seem to take my frustrations out on my hair.



Seamonster said:


> @Trini_Chutney beautiful braid out, and I love those glasses, who are they by?
> @DayDreamist stick with us, we are a fun group of hair growers. Last year I changed my goal to BSB for my tail only. I had one lone piece of hair that grew to an inch shy of BSB. I learned so much about hair technique by being active in this thread last year. Hang out with us.  .
> 
> *Please help me if you have an accurate way to do length checks without heat.* Guys joining the no heat challenge means I have no idea what length my hair really is for other challenges. Here is what happened at length check. I checked three ways and got three different lengths, I am perplexed. I pulled dry unstretched tangled hair and it was full shoulder length; detangled it and my hair was grazing APL; finally checked dripping wet hair in the shower and it was an inch past APL. I am scared I am going to go thruogh all of the challenges thinking my hair is all long, then blow dry at the end of the year, and be like


Thank you!  You're so right, I can still learn a lot while I'm here.


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 27, 2012)

Took out sew in last night. I didnt hang for the 12 weeks like I wanted to.  However, I faced my fear and trimmed today.   I hadn't trimmed in 10 months. So I feel pretty good!  I will wash and go back to bunning or twisting at the end of the week.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 28, 2012)

LADIES ! im so happy with my regi this year. im telling you WHY DIDNT ANYONE TELL ME TO TRY WIGS BEFORE !!!
i over co washed the other day....too much condit, dried my hair a bit but only the ends...next time ill put less and not do it twice ! stupid me... SO thanks to all that i now know what works well, and my regi is :

- Wash day (1 a month): prepoo w/ olive oil or coconut oil
+shampoo 
-co wash 2 times a month with either ceramide condit or altern with another.
-blow dry with tension method, as i dont wear it straight i add s curl lite gel(+ tiny bit of shea)
- moisturize every other day (s curl gel keeps my hair so soft and mositurized, i seal the ends with castor oil if needed,usually dont need it..s curl does it all...MY STAPLE)
-massage head every night without anything. + sleep with plastic cap on head+ durag
-ps in wigs.. conrows under/ I BAGGY UNDER MY WIG: great great great ! no breakage at all.

only thing: as soon as i get home i take the wig off straight away to let my hair breath some air. + when i get up in the morning after a night of baggying i also let it breath, do my stuff, get prepared, then put the plastic cap again before the wig.

keeping it simple and its working well.i really hope to get at least bsb ! thinking its almost impossible as my hair took ages to reach apl..........

anyway for those wearing wigs try baggying and see if your hair too likes it.
when i wear the wig with just the cap, it dries my hair a bit


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 28, 2012)

Revamped the chicoro pre poo. Used hairVeda oil and the vatika frosting. About to poo and con with kenra. Air dry and use my caruso in the am. Wish me a pretty turnout. Good night


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently took a pic of my hair and I'm almost there. I'm 22 weeks post and my sister was trying her best to pull the shrinkage down.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> I recently took a pic of my hair and I'm almost there. I'm 22 weeks post and my sister was trying her best to pull the shrinkage down.


 
You are almost there trendsetta25. Maybe another 2 inches? around June maybe.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 28, 2012)

Kenra is the smack I'm in love! That is all! Good night for real... lol


----------



## GIJane (Mar 3, 2012)

My hair has been shedding a lot lately. This is the most hair I have seen shed in my life. The shed hair ball can fit in size both of my hands. Too big for just one hand. Don't know why I am shedding so much. I am going to go back to tea rinsing and taking garlic pills. I stopped that about 2 weeks ago. So maybe that's the culprit.  Also, I have no idea how long my hair is. I am approximately 30 weeks post texlax. My roommate stretched my hair while she was braiding it and said that it is at my armpit. So maybe I will be APL with straight her by March. Oh wait I am not straightening my hair until June. Anyway I hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 3, 2012)

Im finally getting my hair back to a normal stae since I moved o Switzerland and had to deal with hard water issues and severe breakage. 
My new regimen is wash 1x a week:
- detangle with either coconut or olive oil
- shampoo weekly (2xa month with clarifying poo;2x a month with bobeam poo bar)
- DC with protein then moisture
- moisturize and seal
- flat twist and wig it up


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 3, 2012)

Wore a twistout yesterday.  I'm back in celie braids now.  I don't really feel like rocking wigs anymore but I hope I can hang in there until June.  I wish my job would allow me to wear headwraps


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel the same way. Im sick of wigs but im holding out til june. I miss my hair but dont miss doing it.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 3, 2012)

Dub pst.....


----------



## manter26 (Mar 3, 2012)

I had to take my cornrows out. They weren't drying and smelled weird so they had to go. I also noticed breakage at my crown where they started. le sigh. I used bentonite clay to clarify and now I have a wash and go. I'm a bit sick of wigs too... IDK when I'll put my braids back in. Maybe I'll give it a week. I also want to order a straight lacefront to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 3, 2012)

I trimmed all my relaxed ends today. I was reaching BSL now I am back to NL... I am 15 months post... I will be back to BSL in no time. My relaxed ends are gone.....


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's my twistout from Friday:




















And I forgot to post pix of last month's mini-braids.  This is my go-to protective style.  They look better as they get frizzy and curly but I don't have any pix of them like that.  Here they are freshly done:


----------



## GIJane (Mar 4, 2012)

MzSwift I am wearing my hair exactly how your braids are. I wear them in a bun for occupational reasons. When they start getting old thats when I throw a wig over them.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 4, 2012)

GIJane
That's exactly what I do!  I can only keep them in for about 3 weeks at a time though before having to redo them.  I have super fine strands and it gets frizzy after a few rinses.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 4, 2012)

I was going to flat iron my hair this weekend for a length check, but I was too lazy and didn't DC like I wanted to. I'm going to DC 2x or more this week in prep for a flat iron next weekend. Mh hair seems to stay straighter longer when it's well hydrated before I apply heat.


----------



## GIJane (Mar 4, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @GIJane
> That's exactly what I do! I can only keep them in for about 3 weeks at a time though before having to redo them. I have super fine strands and it gets frizzy after a few rinses.


 
OMG that is so me and my hair is fine as well.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been lurking in this thread since December, I may have done this part already but I can't remember so here I go.....again maybe??

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Dec 30, 2012


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)*
Before LHCF I was a neck length lifer, so this will be my first time at BSL  

*Whats your current length? *
I think I might be APL on the back and Sides.  I will not know for sure untill the end of March

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural Since 2007

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)*
Lately my PS has been Individual braids.  I might switch to wigs in April not sure yet


*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)*
hmm I don't know maybe go get a professional blowout for once, I will let my DH play in my hair but he will be under very heavy supervision LOL


----------



## Adonia1987 (Mar 4, 2012)

I DC'd almost 24hrs with CJ Banana and hibiscus. I put it on my hair around 4pm yesterday and rinsed it out around 3pm today. My hair was so soft!!! it was easy to detangle and very moisturized. I co-washed then spritzed my marshmallow-hibiscus tea, added KCKT and did some big twists with QB AOHC. I will keep the twists for a couple of days then do a twist out.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 5, 2012)

I went to Target this week and found the 3/4" Instyler on sale ! So of course I bought it, and now I'm ready for my June length check .


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 5, 2012)

This weekend I was in chill mode so I didn't do much to my hair. Saturday I DC'd on dry hair with Darcy Botanicals DC Mask and mixed it with honey. Then I wore a curly ponytail for the weekend (I used a banana clip for more volume). Today I moisturized my hair with my spray mix (Water, Oyin Honey hair dew, JBCO, and Aloe Vera Juice) and sealed with Oyin Whipped pudding and put my hair in a bun and put my phony pony on.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 5, 2012)

I went through a little panic mode for a minute last week for whatever reason.  Anyway, I am back feeling good about my hair and potentially reaching BSL by the end of the year.  I was doing length checks every 3 months which would have been time this past weekend but since most of the challenges have their checks at the end of this month, I will be waiting until then so I am real excited.  Need to get back on the ball with my vitamins though.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just took my weave out so I will have update pics by the end of the week. Im about 12 weeks post so I have alot of NG.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 5, 2012)

Will anybody claim BSB instead of BSl at all? just asking, because I wear my bra really low and It will be more MBLish.
I will be claiming BSB and will move to MBL challenge, my next length check will be end of april!


----------



## winona (Mar 5, 2012)

Got my hubby to trim about an inch off last night with my creaclip.  Then back into a braided bun I went  Now I am 3 inches instead of 2 inches away but I think I will make it by the end of the year.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 5, 2012)

I shampooed.today. Conditionned +oil rinse...then blow.dried .i lost à bit more hair that.last time exept for the section where s curl gel was added .know what to do next time+ not pull so hard.i use tension method but dont.want it that straight as i put it up.i had fun.acting stupid shaking my hair around and enjoying before putting back my.wig for.3 weeks ...or 4.



View attachment 139995



View attachment 139997


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 5, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> Will anybody claim BSB instead of BSl at all? just asking, because I wear my bra really low and It will be more MBLish.
> I will be claiming BSB and will move to MBL challenge, my next length check will be end of april!



Yes. In my regimen post I stated that I'm aiming for BSB because I wear my bra at what most people would consider MBL.


----------



## iamtan (Mar 5, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Will anybody claim BSB instead of BSl at all? just asking, because I wear my bra really low and It will be more MBLish.
> I will be claiming BSB and will move to MBL challenge, my next length check will be end of april!



I'm definitely going to claim bsb instead of bsl because I wear my bra all different ways lol.  At least ur shoulder blades is a definite marker.


----------



## cocoma (Mar 5, 2012)

According to my last "pull" test my longest layers is past BSB.  I will claim it and keep moving on till I hit MBL which looks like 2" away.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 5, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Will anybody claim BSB instead of BSl at all? just asking, because I wear my bra really low and It will be more MBLish.
> I will be claiming BSB and will move to MBL challenge, my next length check will be end of april!


I'm also going for BSB cuz I have a long torso which means my bras are way too low for my liking and it would take me forever for my hair to reach BSL .


----------



## g.lo (Mar 5, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Yes. In my regimen post I stated that I'm aiming for BSB because I wear my bra at what most people would consider MBL.





iamtan said:


> I'm definitely going to claim bsb instead of bsl because I wear my bra all different ways lol.  At least ur shoulder blades is a definite marker.





tashboog said:


> I'm also going for BSB cuz I have a long torso which means my bras are way too low for my liking and it would take me forever for my hair to reach BSL .



Thanks, I am not alone with an BSl=MBL


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 5, 2012)

Trimmed my ends. Currently in twists and bun. I plan to keep it that way and buns until the weather gets really warm. I also rinsed my hair black after having color in for months. I love it jet black and I intend on keeping it this way,lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Will anybody claim BSB instead of BSl at all? just asking, because I wear my bra really low and It will be more MBLish.
> I will be claiming BSB and will move to MBL challenge, my next length check will be end of april!



i will be claiming BSB.  i would be MBL if i wait to hit BSL.


----------



## Imani (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, everyone is doing so great!!!! 

I got an email saying my subscription had elasped so I hadn't tried to log on in a couple wks bc I figured it wouldn't be a quick thing to resub (I've been preoccupied so I usually get on and off really quick to read posts and update any new joiners)  But, I'm on here now so I guess it hasn't erplexed

Welcome to all the new joiners , no its definitely not too late to join, many more months left in the year to reach BSL (or BSB).  I will update the list shortly and also notate the many GRADUATES!

As for me, I'm still battling some splits and dry ends. I think I may need to wash and DC weekly as opposed to every other week, especially prob should have been doing it for the wintertime. Also,  I'm pretty sure I'm APL but I won't know for sure until I get my hair professionally straightened next month. Counting down the days, the anxiety is killing me. Not necessarily whether or not I make it (even tho I'd LOVE to make APL for the FIRST TIME EVER IN MY LIFE!) but more concerned that my ends may be extra jacked.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 5, 2012)

quick update:
I'm still in my twists and just realized....my last relaxer touch-up was November 19th! This is the longest stretch I've done in my adult life


----------



## newnyer (Mar 6, 2012)

Imani said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone is doing so great!!!!
> 
> I got an email saying my subscription had elasped so I hadn't tried to log on in a couple wks bc I figured it wouldn't be a quick thing to resub (I've been preoccupied so I usually get on and off really quick to read posts and update any new joiners)  But, I'm on here now so I guess it hasn't erplexed
> 
> ...



Imani you've been missed!  Girl take care of those ends in the meantime chica!  Have you been wearing your hair out a lot lately or is it just the weather?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2012)

Imani said:


> Hey, everyone is doing so great!!!!
> 
> I got an email saying my subscription had elasped so I hadn't tried to log on in a couple wks bc I figured it wouldn't be a quick thing to resub (I've been preoccupied so I usually get on and off really quick to read posts and update any new joiners) But, I'm on here now so I guess it hasn't erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Can't wait to see your hair Imani. It's always so pretty.

I feel you on the ends though. I have tried to baby them this year but they don't seem to want to accept my lovin  Just hoping for the best at the end of March. Maybe they just feel worse than they are.


----------



## nazjha (Mar 6, 2012)

you guysssss, did anyone realize that its getting closer to reveal date?? less then 30 days. i CANNOT wait!!! havent done a length check in 2 months. i doubt i'm a be bsl but i cannot wait to see my hair growth!!!

HHG


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2012)

nazjha said:


> you guysssss, did anyone realize that its getting closer to reveal date?? less then 30 days. i CANNOT wait!!! havent done a length check in 2 months. i doubt i'm a be bsl but i cannot wait to see my hair growth!!!
> 
> HHG


 
I am anxious too. I am just trying to reach APL but still anxious. I don't expect to reach APL until June, but I am hoping that I can at least see some progress between January and March.

Let the count down begin.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Maybe they just feel worse than they are.



This is what I am thinking may be the case as well.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 6, 2012)

Got these poetic justice braids put in my head. Live them! (even though I may have lost half the hair on my head in the process).

Pic later.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I've been gone for a while and my subscription expiration prompted me to rejoin. I've been going to a stylist and keeping my hair just below APL, so I probably won't make the MBL challenge, so I'm moving in here at the BSL challenge. I think I'll make it if I don't have the post-partum shedding I hear happens to women (pregnant with my first baby!  ). I guess this is an unofficial join since pictures were supposed to be added in January. Here's the required info:


_*What is your goal date for BSL?*
December 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* I've always wanted to be BSL since learning about LHCF back in 2007.

*Whats your current length? 
*Just below APL 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*Relaxed

*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  *
Monthly shampoo, blow dry and straighten once per month, KISS, no relaxer until after baby birth (approximately 20 weeks post right now and 32 weeks pregnant), prenatal vitamins, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny line exclusively (with a small amount of Cantu Shea Butter conditioner added). Last trim was my last relaxer. I usually go to a stylist for a relaxer, but I'll be trying again on my own to avoid peer pressure trims from stylist. Hoping to trim once I'm slightly past BSL.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* 
Keep up my regular routine and hopefully move to MBL (though my final goal is BSL and I'll be happy with that). I will possibly transition to natural at that point. That will be something new for me. _


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought the reveal month was march and I was so excited to see it was April. I dont reveal scare me for some reason! lol


----------



## belletropjolie (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been lurking in this thread for a while and decided to throw my hat in. I lurked in the APL thread all last year but didin't jump in because I was a hesistant that I would reach my goal. I just took out my weave and was overjoyed to see I am mostly APL. I have attached a couple pictures and I was hoping I could get some feedback on what my current length is i.e. does it look full APL?? Also, how many inches would I need to hit BSL. TIA and HHG Ladies!



What is your goal date for BSL?
July 2012 (a bit of a stretch goal but I'm hoping to at least graze BSL by July)

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
I had a few setbacks last year so still trying to grow out the sections that broke off

Whats your current length?
APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
Texlaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?
I plan on using sew ins to get to BSL. Wash my braids weekly or biweekly and moisturize and my braids and leave out daily

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?
Swang it oh and pursue MBL

__________________


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay, here's a starting picture from an unofficial challenge member. I took this yesterday This is my blowdried hair at about 20 weeks post relaxer so I pulled it because of the shrinkage. I'm only a couple inches from BSL.


----------



## newnyer (Mar 7, 2012)

belletropjolie said:
			
		

> I have been lurking in this thread for a while and decided to throw my hat in. I lurked in the APL thread all last year but didin't jump in because I was a hesistant that I would reach my goal. I just took out my weave and was overjoyed to see I am mostly APL. I have attached a couple pictures and I was hoping I could get some feedback on what my current length is i.e. does it look full APL?? Also, how many inches would I need to hit BSL. TIA and HHG Ladies!
> 
> What is your goal date for BSL?
> July 2012 (a bit of a stretch goal but I'm hoping to at least graze BSL by July)
> ...



Can't see any pics....
Or is it attached to ur siggy? If so I'll have to wait to c them on my PC...can't see siggies on my phone.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 9, 2012)

I planned to trim on 20 March, but couldn't wait and cut about a cm all over last night. I'm planning to get back to wigs soon, but for now I'm wearing wng's and braid outs.


I also detangled with a brush or comb for the 2nd time since October. It was sooooo much faster than finger detangling, but I wanted to make sure all my hair was stretched before I trimmed. I had about a quarter size ball of hair in the brush...not bad for 2 months.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my I can't believe I am heading into week 6 with the same braid install, I have redone a few here and there, but I am hanging in there untill the end of the month.  I keep telling myself I don't have time to do anything until the 31st.  Lies but so far I believe it!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 10, 2012)

I gave myself a necessary trim. About 1/2" from all my ends. My avatar is the length after I cut it. Im about 3" from BSL so I have high hopes for December.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 10, 2012)

smwrigh3 said:


> I thought the reveal month was march and I was so excited to see it was April. I dont reveal scare me for some reason! lol




Me too! That's the only reason I was going to flat iron my hair. Yay, I have more time . It's a good thing too because I'm seriously lazy these days. I think I'll still do an unofficial check by pulling my hair.


----------



## Zaz (Mar 10, 2012)

I did a pull test the other day when I blowdried my hair for a dry twistout and it looked the exact same length as my starting pic 

It seems like my hair just wants to hang out at an inch or two past BSB and not budge (it was about this length in September '11 too). So I have a theory that BSL/MBL natural might be the relaxed girl's APL. Since I wear my hair down all the time, my natural hair falls right at shoulder level and fall/winter jackets/scarves etc have taken their toll. I trimmed about 2" off my twists mid week, my 1st trim since my BC almost 2 years ago 

I'm trying out a new regimen where I'll be doing some serious protective styling for a change and wearing my hair up in a bun or flat twisted under a wig, I'm new to wigs but they're my new obsession. I've transferred all my PJness into new wigs and haven't cared for a product sale in a minute  

We'll see if I can get past this BSB hump this way


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi to all of you.

Im having à little issue : my hair issue not as.strong as last month in my braids under wig .when i touch my conrows to moisturize i have small hairs in my hand. And ithe moistuture goes away faster . WHAT IS GOING ON?
This IS What i changed at This month shampoo: i didnt do proteine treatment,i added leave in..then heat serum.and blow dried (i.lost more hair than last blow dry too) . I then moisturized with.scurl.gel and did not add that tiny amount of shea ... Do you think.its too much i did.with product such as leave in...or my.hair.just.loves protein which i didnt do?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2012)

I prepoo'd yesterday with EVOO for a few hours, then I shampooed with Aveda Dry Remedy Shampoo. I DC'd with ORS Replenishing conditioner while I worked out. I rinsed that out, moisturized with Oyin Honey Dew and sealed concentrating on my ends with Oyin Burnt Sugar. I air dried in braids. A few hours later I did twisted bantu knots so I can wear a knot out later today. My hair feels good. I think the back of my hair reached APL finally but I don't know how long that will last when I get my ends dusted the end of this month just in time for the reveal.


----------



## Victorian (Mar 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> Hi to all of you.
> 
> Im having à little issue : my hair issue not as.strong as last month in my braids under wig .when i touch my conrows to moisturize i have small hairs in my hand. And ithe moistuture goes away faster . WHAT IS GOING ON?
> This IS What i changed at This month shampoo: i didnt do proteine treatment,i added leave in..then heat serum.and blow dried (i.lost more hair than last blow dry too) . I then moisturized with.scurl.gel and did not add that tiny amount of shea ... Do you think.its too much i did.with product such as leave in...or my.hair.just.loves protein which i didnt do?



You probably needed the protein.  If that's what you normally do, and that's the only thing you did differently this time, then I'm not sure what else it would be.  Especially when you say it doesn't seem to stay moisturized even though you keep moisturizing like usual -- that's usually a protein issue.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 11, 2012)

Victorian said:
			
		

> You probably needed the protein.  If that's what you normally do, and that's the only thing you did differently this time, then I'm not sure what else it would be.  Especially when you say it doesn't seem to stay moisturized even though you keep moisturizing like usual -- that's usually a protein issue.



Thanks so much Victorian. I thought it would be too much once à month but ill do that. As i washed last week should i start everything again This week adding protein or will it ok for me to wait till end if the month for shampoo as Im conrows.under.wig.


----------



## Victorian (Mar 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris
Personally I would wash again now.  You might not want to mess up your style, but if you're already getting breakage and dryness, you don't want to let that go on for weeks before washing it again--it will only get worse.

Once a month is a decent protein schedule for most people -- but it depends on your hair and your regimen.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Mar 11, 2012)

Straightened my hair over the weekend.  I am touching APL right now.  With no major setbacks I believe I should make it to BSL by the end of the year.  Hopefully sooner.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 11, 2012)

Victorian said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris
> Personally I would wash again now.  You might not want to mess up your style, but if you're already getting breakage and dryness, you don't want to let that go on for weeks before washing it again--it will only get worse.
> 
> Once a month is a decent protein schedule for most people -- but it depends on your hair and your regimen.



Victorian :i finally shampoo today and did à protein. I wish i.could have taken my time (i wash rushing to.help.hubby prépare the kids for tomorrow and cook dinner ).anyway its ok. I.lost some hair but its not alot .so normal id say. Next time ill take all my time and see the différence .


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 11, 2012)

ITA.  Maybe you could even clarify and then do a protein tx followed by a very moisturizing DC.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 11, 2012)

Well today is family hair day.  Since I took care of the boys/men last Sunday, they only need to do a HOT -- they both have locs.  My 4-legged boy is getting his water/TTO/Grapeseed oil spray and brush down today.  He loves it.

I just convered my braidout puff into cornrows.  I plan to keep them in (redoing them weekly) for the next month.  My girl's birthday is at the end of April and I think I'm gonna wear my hair out then.  It's getting warmer so short wigs will be out in full effect for me.

HHG, ladies!


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG, I just took pix!  I'm loving this!  It's so true that patience/time is the best way to see progress.  Check this out ladies-


12 Mar 10-








11 Mar 12-








12 Mar 10-







11 Mar 12-







Whohoo!
_*does the Kid n Play w/the air*_

OK, that's my last photo progress check in until June..I think. LoL


----------



## mami2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> OMG, I just took pix!  I'm loving this!  It's so true that patience/time is the best way to see progress.  Check this out ladies-
> 
> 12 Mar 10-
> 
> ...



Great progress!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 12, 2012)

MzSwift atience IS the key ...soemthing i didnt have for hair...but Im happy Im making progress too.at last!lol 

Youve made great progress by the way.keep on youll be at bsl jn december .


----------



## Charla (Mar 12, 2012)

Charla said:


> What is your goal date for BSB?
> BSB by December???
> 
> What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?
> ...



Just had to repost this for my own refocusing session!  I've been so distracted lately by the huge variety of info on this board, that I feel like I lost track of my own goals!  So this is the only board challenge I'm dedicated to here on out.  Love all the other challenges, but just can't wrap my mind around them now.  So, BSB 2012, here I come and you betta not fight me on this! 
Can't remember when we we're supposed to check in but I'll find out and keep track.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi girls. I dont know if Im wrong showing this pic now instead of april but...do you think i could really hit bsl this year or should i change for bsb ? Ive learned better now to focus on those ends but sl to apl was forever !(over à year and more)! 

Pic taken last week (happy i got more thickness and seems ive retained that little growth bit...as Im so scared of setbacks Im hesitating about that bsl)


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 13, 2012)

I am starting viviscal today after my unofficial length check. I have 3 months worth of pills.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 13, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> Hi girls. I dont know if Im wrong showing this pic now instead of april but...*do you think i could really hit bsl this year* or should i change for bsb ? Ive learned better now to focus on those ends but sl to apl was forever !(over à year and more)!
> 
> Pic taken last week (happy i got more thickness and seems ive retained that little growth bit...as Im so scared of setbacks Im hesitating about that bsl)
> 
> ...



YES! I think you definitely will be able to hit bsl this year!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 13, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:
			
		

> YES! I think you definitely will be able to hit bsl this year!!



naturalagain2 : ohhhhh thank you for giving me hope . I.cross my fingers not to get any setbacks. Im on à very low manipulation regi . Wig with braids.under. I dont want to mess up. But i really.want to wear my on hair out in summer .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> Hi girls. I dont know if Im wrong showing this pic now instead of april but...do you think i could really hit bsl this year or should i change for bsb ? Ive learned better now to focus on those ends but sl to apl was forever !(over à year and more)!
> 
> Pic taken last week (happy i got more thickness and seems ive retained that little growth bit...as Im so scared of setbacks Im hesitating about that bsl)
> 
> ...


 
Your pretty much already BSB and its just March so you should go for BSL.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 13, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Your pretty much already BSB and its just March so you should go for BSL.



Silly as i am i dont get where bsb IS exactly .Im gonna check tonight by zooming the picture


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2012)

[USER=103105 said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris[/USER];15478151]Silly as i am i dont get where bsb IS exactly .Im gonna check tonight by zooming the picture


 
Look at your picture, and look at your right side. The bone that is sticking out is your shoulder blade. BSB (below shoulder blade) is at the very bottom of that. You can take your hand and run it down your back to feel where your shoulder blade ends.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 13, 2012)

I trimmed my hair again. Once I start, it's hard to stop. I thought about just chopping the back, but I was able to put the scissors down.  I watch YTers like fushionofcultures who are able to cut a lot, often and still see a lot of growth... I am not one of those people so I need to cool it.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, here is my pic from December and my unofficial check today:

*December*







*Today*





*I had some great growth!!!!! *


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 13, 2012)

Trini your hais retained/grown a lot. You will be full BSL in no time.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 13, 2012)

^^Thanks 13StepsAhead! I sure hope so!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 13, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> I trimmed my hair again. Once I start, it's hard to stop. I thought about just chopping the back, but I was able to put the scissors down.  I watch YTers like fushionofcultures who are able to cut a lot, often and still see a lot of growth... I am not one of those people so I need to cool it.



manter26 ut those scissors down ! Away from you until the next official trim !lol


----------



## TruMe (Mar 13, 2012)

Trini_Chutney - OK, I'm going to need your regimen spelled out to a 'T'!  That is AMAZING growth retention!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 13, 2012)

MzSwift  Way to Grow!!!  I like the PS too!!


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Mar 13, 2012)

Trini_Chutney said:
			
		

> Okay, here is my pic from December and my unofficial check today:
> 
> December
> 
> ...



Very nice growth.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey ladies checking in, I'm taking a few days off from my wigs.  May not go back to them until the fall so I'm bunning right now.  I think during the summer I wll baggie under a phony pony.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 14, 2012)

TruMe said:


> @Trini_Chutney - OK, I'm going to need your regimen spelled out to a 'T'! That is AMAZING growth retention!!


 

Thanks @TruMe...honestly I was kinda shocked myself . Here's my regimen.


*Wash*- 1x per week with sulfate free shampoo, currently CON argan oil.

*DC-* 1-2x per week over night with moisturizing conditioner. I do it on dry hair, place a shower cap and then my bonnet. Currently rotating Suave coconut with honey added, organicals deep conditioner, and Kbb luscious locks mask. In the morning I rinse it out and do a WNG or Bun.

*Detangle *- 1x per week with a wide tooth seamless comb that I got on ebay. When I DC overnight I detangle with my fingers.

*Style-* WNG/wet but/braidout. Okay so the main thing I've changed is a do a lot more WNG and wet buns. I was doing twistouts all the time before and was having breakage from constant manipulation (I would retwist at night or it would become tangled). I've realized my hair is dense, but my strands are medium, and can't handle all the manipulation I was putting it through. I also do braidouts using products that have some hold, and I get a lot less tangling. 

*Protein*- I've done 3 light treatments over the past two monts with Aphogee 2 min, and Curl Junkie repair me.

*Supplements-* I take a prenatal with iron every day. I took biotin for about 3 weeks, but I have PCOS and I don't need any extra hair growing on my face! (If you are not a hairy person though it's worth a try).

I also want to add that if you're doing twistouts/braidouts etc. and you notice your hair gets really tangled after the first day, or loses alot of definition...examine what you're using to set your style. When I used products that were oil/butter based my style had no hold which allowed my hair to expand and tangle on itself. Once I started using things like hairveda whipped gelly to set my styles I noticed a huge difference.

And, drink lots of water!!

HTH


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 14, 2012)

Checking in!!! This morning I washed, protein treatment, followed by deep conditioning. I also did a length check and found out that Im now APL. I made my APL goal before its due date in September which means im retaining more than losing which is good. My hair right now is silky and smells delicious. I think i have about four inches to go to reach BSL which i have until Dec 2012 to reach that goal. Back to PSing and avoiding that thing called HEAT!!!!


----------



## iamtan (Mar 14, 2012)

Even though I dislike protective styles, I decided to do my hair in mini braids which have been in my hair for 4 days now.  My hair is super fine and super frizzy but I can't help it.  I am 9" in the nape hoping to be at least 10" by the end of April.  Dusted my hair at the end of February.


----------



## belletropjolie (Mar 14, 2012)

Apologies, I had try to post pics earlier but seems my computer was acting up

I would appreciate some feedback as to how close to BSL I am. How many inches does it look like I'd need? TIA


----------



## Charla (Mar 14, 2012)

You ladies got some good growth going on up in this thread!  Can't wait to see this kind of progress!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 14, 2012)

belletropjolie said:


> Apologies, I had try to post pics earlier but seems my computer was acting up
> 
> I would appreciate some feedback as to how close to BSL I am. How many inches does it look like I'd need? TIA



I have never been good guessing at length, but I would say you need about 2 inches? Iono, I suck at that . Anyway, point is belletropjolie you look like you'll make it this year with no problem. Your hair looks good


----------



## belletropjolie (Mar 14, 2012)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I have never been good guessing at length, but I would say you need about 2 inches? Iono, I suck at that . Anyway, point is @belletropjolie you look like you'll make it this year with no problem. Your hair looks good



Thanks for the compliment Trini_Chutney! I am hoping that consistent ps'ing plus a summer growth spurt and no setbacks will get me to BSL


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 14, 2012)

IA, you'll make it this year!

Trini_Chutney your growth was amazing!

BlkOnyx488 - thank you so much!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 14, 2012)

You all are freaking me out. Lol. People with longer hair then me are worried about not making it. Makes me wonder if I will =/


----------



## Imani (Mar 14, 2012)

newnyer said:


> Imani you've been missed!  Girl take care of those ends in the meantime chica!  Have you been wearing your hair out a lot lately or is it just the weather?



Yes, I have been wearing my hair out a lot. "Out" being like a twisted out ponytail/puff or something. 

But my hair was breaking last summer and I was in plaits under a wig the entire time Sooo, idk I don't think the breakage is that bad since I seem to keep making (slow but steady) progress. So I'm just trying to work on keeping it moisturized and will be DCing more often and playing around w/some different products. I possibly also need to trim/dust more often.


----------



## Imani (Mar 14, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Okay, here's a starting picture from an unofficial challenge member. I took this yesterday This is my blowdried hair at about 20 weeks post relaxer so I pulled it because of the shrinkage. I'm only a couple inches from BSL.



newbeginnings2010

Hey, chica, you can be an official challenge member, its only March!  Welcome!


----------



## Imani (Mar 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Can't wait to see your hair Imani. It's always so pretty.
> 
> I feel you on the ends though. I have *tried to baby them* this year but they don't seem to want to accept my lovin  Just hoping for the best at the end of March. *Maybe they just feel worse than they are.*



If I'm completely honest w/myself I haven't really been babying mine very much My big goal right now is trying to meet in the middle; find ways to wear my hair that I feel are cute/becoming while also maintaining health. When I was grinding for SL, I didn't really care what my hair looked like, I wanted to get there "by any means necessary" no matter how much of a hot mess I looked  But now, I want to enjoy it as well. I've been slacking on the health part tho somewhat so I need to get back focused. 

They probably do feel worse than they are. I think being on boards/youtube makes us have these unrealistic expectations for our hair sometimes. You'll get there! Can't wait to see your next length check! I feel like I haven't seen a pic of your hair in ages! Or did I miss an update in the APL challenge??


----------



## Imani (Mar 14, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> You all are freaking me out. Lol. People with longer hair then me are worried about not making it. Makes me wonder if I will =/



I know right, I've been scrolling through pics like whoa, people have A LOT of hair up in here.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2012)

Imani said:


> If I'm completely honest w/myself I haven't really been babying mine very much My big goal right now is trying to meet in the middle; find ways to wear my hair that I feel are cute/becoming while also maintaining health. When I was grinding for SL, I didn't really care what my hair looked like, I wanted to get there "by any means necessary" no matter how much of a hot mess I looked  But now, I want to enjoy it as well. I've been slacking on the health part tho somewhat so I need to get back focused.
> 
> They probably do feel worse than they are. I think being on boards/youtube makes us have these unrealistic expectations for our hair sometimes. You'll get there! Can't wait to see your next length check! I feel like I haven't seen a pic of your hair in ages! Or did I miss an update in the APL challenge??


 
I don't take too many pics of my hair out. I don't think I am APL yet. I just hit SL in September. So I am giving myself until June to hit APL. I do wish I had some of the growth rates of some of these ladies  

Because I struggle so much with my ends and dust regularly I am giving myself extra time. I won't straighten my hair until June. I really measure my hair by what I can do with it. And I do anything extra with it yet. I am not feeling very optimistic 

The first round of checks should be quite exciting.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking about taking my braids out. On the other hand I want to wait 2 more weeks. Its going to be 12 weeks on sat. I want to post pics but I'm in the hyh challenge. Lol


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm re-twisting the perimeter of my hair tonight. Umm...I really didn't realize how much my roots grew out in the past 5-6 weeks, otherwise I would have done this 2 weeks ago . Not sure when I last applied any color (maybe early November?). Either way I need 2 touch-ups...soon!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 15, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> IA, you'll make it this year!
> 
> @Trini_Chutney your growth was amazing!
> 
> @BlkOnyx488 - thank you so much!


 

Thanks MzSwift, yours too. Those cornrow comparisons are like wow!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 15, 2012)

I wore a braid out today just to step into humidity. My hair shrunk up something fierce. It looked like I BCd all over again. I think this is why I think my hair is so short. I swear my hair looked two steps away from a fade. Shrinkage is a bi-otch.


----------



## winona (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ I am sooo with you.  I did a loose wet bun yesterday and took it down this afternoon to reposition and my hair seemed sooo short but it is only 3 1/2 inches from BSL.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 15, 2012)

winona

From the looks of your avi we look to be about the same length. I don't know how recent your avi is. But how much hang time do you usually get? I know on a good day my hair can look full NL which usually makes me happy. Never thought id be happy about the day my hair looked full NL.


----------



## winona (Mar 15, 2012)

KurlyNinja that was my January 2012 starting pic.  My hair is about 1/2 shorter because of my scissor happy ways (I have cut 2- 2 1/2in since then).  On a good day my hair shrinks to just below ear length if I don't manipulate it.  If I manipulate it (twists, wet bun, ect) I might can get a neck length LMBO.  The crazy part is the last 5-6inches of my hair has been BKTed.  I will admit though I used way less heat and passes than was prescribe but DANG it.  I will have to get to MBL just to have shoulder length curly hair:/


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't remember if I posted my style. 

They aren't so fresh after a week, especially since I've been swimming. But they're still nice enough.


----------



## GIJane (Mar 16, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Don't remember if I posted my style.
> 
> They aren't so fresh after a week, especially since I've been swimming. But they're still nice enough.


 
ImanAdero Your poetic justice braids look nice. I am still in my box braids (celie style). I am wearing a wig today because they don't look so great.  Anyway good luck ladies!


----------



## manter26 (Mar 16, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> manter26 ut those scissors down ! Away from you until the next official trim !lol



 I snipped a few more pieces then braided my hair because I knew I couldn't stop on my own. I felt SSKs and I went crazy.  I'm back to S&Ds only on my braids and baggying which means virtually no knots.


----------



## winona (Mar 16, 2012)

I snipped my ends while curlformer setting my hair :/ manter26 I believe we have a problem:O No more snipping until official trim in June.  I am in love with how fresh cut ends feel.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 17, 2012)

Had a family member put box plaits in. I'm at the very least 22 weeks post, 33 weeks pregnant and I'm going to try and hold out on relaxing and coloring until I give birth. Then again, with a new baby, who knows when I'll get to that?


----------



## Imani (Mar 17, 2012)

Its really starting to hit me that BSL is ALOT of hair. 

Its like a standard/average length on here. But in real life I don't really personally know many black women with BSL hair and my one co worker who does have BSL hair has ALOT of hair, it looks super long (her hair is also very thick). 

I feel like I have a good amt of hair right now and I'm barely APL (with layers) and I'm short. I can't even imagine what it would be like to have BSL or MBL hair.


----------



## belletropjolie (Mar 17, 2012)

getting a new weave put in today  my last weave was kinky straight and a litttle too bulky because i didnt split the weft. really hoping it makes a difference this time


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 17, 2012)

Imani said:


> Its really starting to hit me that BSL is ALOT of hair.
> 
> Its like a standard/average length on here. But in real life I don't really personally know many black women with BSL hair and my one co worker who does have BSL hair has ALOT of hair, it looks super long (her hair is also very thick).
> 
> I feel like I have a good amt of hair right now and I'm barely APL (with layers) and I'm short. I can't even imagine what it would be like to have BSL or MBL hair.


 
I know! I can't wait! *jumps up and down like a little kid* I feel like BSL is when you start entering long hair territory. I can't wait to whip it. I can't wait to flat iron it so I can complain about how long it took. I can't wait for long hair problems. I want it all.


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 17, 2012)

LADIES!!!!! I MADE BSL!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!
thought i would never get there.its achievable !!! so dont give up


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 17, 2012)

i have used the exact same bra as my lenght check bra, so i dontmake any mistakes )


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 17, 2012)

RENIBELL said:


> LADIES!!!!! I MADE BSL!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!
> thought i would never get there.its achievable !!! so dont give up



Congrats lady!!!

Im so anxious to get there! I have my hair in 7 chunky twists right now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2012)

RENIBELL said:


> LADIES!!!!! I MADE BSL!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!
> thought i would never get there.its achievable !!! so dont give up


 
Congratulations. That is a lot of hair. Is BSL the same as MBL on you? It also doesn't look like you have far to go to WL.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Mar 17, 2012)

RENIBELL 
gosh your hair is so thick and long
congrats on bsl 

*crossing my fingers for hair like that by december*


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Congrats lady!!!
> 
> Im so anxious to get there! I have my hair in 7 chunky twists right now.


SmilingElephant
Thankyou  Lady, bet you will get there again no time, i'm considering joining a waist lenght challenge now 
i know you've been there before,how does it feel to have waist lenght?


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:


> RENIBELL
> gosh your hair is so thick and long
> congrats on bsl
> 
> *crossing my fingers for hair like that by december*



ScorpioLove

Thank you! so is yours, and you WILL be there in no time too.I Bun, Bun, Bun
all the time


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. That is a lot of hair. Is BSL the same as MBL on you? It also doesn't look like you have far to go to WL.



faithVA
Thank You, it looks like it is, as my Bra is very very Low,probably cause i am breastfeeding right now erplexed.
I will definately end my hair journey at waist, If i get there.


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> I know! I can't wait! *jumps up and down like a little kid* I feel like BSL is when you start entering long hair territory. I can't wait to whip it. I can't wait to flat iron it so I can complain about how long it took. I can't wait for long hair problems. I want it all.



Youre sooo right, i now,feel like i have "Long Hair". With Apl it was Long for Black people, but Now, even my white Friends Comment 
It will be so worth it when you get there too!!


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Had a family member put box plaits in. I'm at the very least 22 weeks post, 33 weeks pregnant and I'm going to try and hold out on relaxing and coloring until I give birth. Then again, with a new baby, who knows when I'll get to that?



newbeginnings2010
i was the same lenght you havein your siggy pic when i fell pregnant, made BSL before i had the baby, got a trim and its back there now.watch out for that pregnancy hair growth!!!,its amazing
Congrats too!!


----------



## GIJane (Mar 18, 2012)

RENIBELL said:


> LADIES!!!!! I MADE BSL!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!
> thought i would never get there.its achievable !!! so dont give up


 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 18, 2012)

RENIBELL : wow congratulations!! Yeah your hair is beautiful and thick! nice full head of hair. I feel your gonna hit wl in no time. Good luck in the rest of your journey ;-)


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 18, 2012)

RENIBELL Congrats - wow I cant wait for my hair to reach this length , really nice and thick gurl good job


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats RENIBELL!!

I know you said you bun, bun, bun. What was your reggie?

Your hair looks sooo good!


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Congrats RENIBELL!!
> 
> I know you said you bun, bun, bun. What was your reggie?
> 
> Your hair looks sooo good!



Thank you Ladies, I am very happy to share My reggies, but not everyone will agree with some of methods
I wash and deep condition & blow dry and flatIron, once a month 
i know, but i loose so much hair on wash day,thati thought,mmmh what happens if i push wash day  to weekly? i retained more.pushed to once every two weeks.I retained even more and made APL. and then i was really ill inpregnancy, and could only washonce a month with my DH's Help, and i havent looked back since.

in between washes, i wear a low bun.Making sure my ends are hidden under a satin stocking and comb my hair every other day.
i have to say, i notice a lot of shedding by the  time a month has passed, but
, i guess thats kinda normal 

as for products, i really dont stick toany, but CHI silk is a staple for blowdrying. my hair hates oils, and  gets gunky too quick if i use oils.

For me, the Less i Do, the more Hair i Have.Ihave tried it all, Co-washing daily,
Using megatek mixed with all those oils baggying wet hair ,no heat.
it just caused me stay at CBL for ages. i started my hair journey 4years ago..
i wasnt even shoulder lenght and i was relaxed.now,i am Natural


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 18, 2012)

congratulations renibell, and thanks for sharing your reggie


----------



## Imani (Mar 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. That is a lot of hair. Is BSL the same as MBL on you? It also doesn't look like you have far to go to WL.



I was thinking the exact same thing. I was like wow thats a lot of hair, if thats how much hair it takes to BSL, I'm in trouble

Congrats RENIBELL


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi ladies! Its been a while but i'm still here, 1 inch away from APL now and then 3-4 inches to BSL so hopefully by the end of this year i'll be there, i know i need a dusting right now but i'm thinking i might hold off until i make full APL, we'll see.


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

Imani said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I was like wow thats a lot of hair, if thats how much hair it takes to BSL, I'm in trouble
> 
> Congrats RENIBELL



Imani, thanks Girl
trust me when you get there it wont seem like a lot of hair anymore .APL heads used to blow me away once........


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 18, 2012)

RENIBELL said:
			
		

> Thank you Ladies, I am very happy to share My reggies, but not everyone will agree with some of methods
> I wash and deep condition & blow dry and flatIron, once a month
> i know, but i loose so much hair on wash day,thati thought,mmmh what happens if i push wash day  to weekly? i retained more.pushed to once every two weeks.I retained even more and made APL. and then i was really ill inpregnancy, and could only washonce a month with my DH's Help, and i havent looked back since.
> 
> ...


 
I use this same régi.i used to wash every week...i lose lots on wash day!  ive realized too.that the less i do the better ...i had.bought lots of natural products like oils .....pfff hair said "i dont.care about your products'. So once à month i pre poo,wash,deep condition ,blow.dry.with tension method..add some s curl gel then conrows under wig. The best régi my hair ever liked !


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 18, 2012)

RENIBELL CONGRATS your hair is beautiful & thanks for the regi. 

Ladies I am still in my braids from Dec. & rocking wigs. I plan on taking them down in about a week or so. I'm stalling because I can't get an appt w/ my stylist for a rebraid and only want my hair out for about 2 weeks still under wigs. I can braid but when I braid I get tangles on the end when she does it I don't. I don't want to wear my hair out til June. Then back to the above in Sept.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 18, 2012)

RENIBELL said:


> SmilingElephant
> Thankyou  Lady, bet you will get there again no time, i'm considering joining a waist lenght challenge now
> i know you've been there before,how does it feel to have waist lenght?



RENIBELL Come join us!! We're going til the end of 2013! 

Honestly...WL _felt_ like BSL to me. The only difference is...when i straightened it...it had more swang to it. It kinda has the same weight as APL hair...im a little past APL now and i notice it feels like i have WL hair!...it's the strangest thing! I think that's why so many of us suffer from hairnorexia....its as if our heads/necks adapt to the new weight...and it starts to feel like your hair is still short.

It won't feel long to you until you start styling it in ways that only hair THAT long can be styled. I was able to toss my hair up in a bun and only use a hairstick or a hair fork to secure it. I can't really do that now...so when things like that happen it will remind you just how long your hair is.

Oh...and i'm pretty sure you've noticed this by now...but your hair definitely will feel heavier in the shower when you wash it.

Just make sure you stay clear of doors and seatbelts, purse straps...ppl behind you...long hair is fun


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 18, 2012)

Whohoo!  Congrats RENIBELL !!


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 18, 2012)

It's family hair day and since mom's here visiting, she gets in on the fun as well.  She has been growing out her relaxer for the last two years so I cut off most of the rest of her relaxed ends.  Now I'm trying to get her to see just how simple natural hair can be.

Little man, dog and myself are all finished.  She's still sitting with a moisturizing DC on.  
HHG, ladies!


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> RENIBELL Come join us!! We're going til the end of 2013!
> 
> Honestly...WL _felt_ like BSL to me. The only difference is...when i straightened it...it had more swang to it. It kinda has the same weight as APL hair...im a little past APL now and i notice it feels like i have WL hair!...it's the strangest thing! I think that's why so many of us suffer from hairnorexia....its as if our heads/necks adapt to the new weight...and it starts to feel like your hair is still short.
> 
> ...



SmilingElephant
wow, i cant remember what APL felt like, but you are so right about Hairnorexia, i already feel like ,its(BSL) not soo long, until i get comments from people.everything else that comes with it,i am totally loving. will Definately come unto the WL challenge,who knows..........we have to be positive on this hair journey 
cant remember how many APL challenges i joined before i finally made it


----------



## TruMe (Mar 18, 2012)

RENIBELL - Congrats!


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> It's family hair day and since mom's here visiting, she gets in on the fun as well.  She has been growing out her relaxer for the last two years so I cut off most of the rest of her relaxed ends.  Now I'm trying to get her to see just how simple natural hair can be.
> 
> Little man, dog and myself are all finished.  She's still sitting with a moisturizing DC on.
> HHG, ladies!



sounds like fun 
wish i could get my Mum interested in the least bit about growing her her


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 18, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> I use this same régi.i used to wash every week...i lose lots on wash day!  ive realized too.that the less i do the better ...i had.bought lots of natural products like oils .....pfff hair said "i dont.care about your products'. So once à month i pre poo,wash,deep condition ,blow.dry.with tension method..add some s curl gel then conrows under wig. *The best régi my hair ever liked !*


*
*

coolsista-paris

it also saves on hair products and hard water build up, so less need to chelate


----------



## Charla (Mar 18, 2012)

Checking in...

I have reduced my super simple reggie even further...I think I'm officially a hair minimalist!

Instead of taking down my hair  and washing/cowashing, removing shedding, heavy remoisturizing every 7-10 days, I've reduced it once a month...and after our first check-in, I'm going to try to stretch it to once every 2 months. (but still cowash hair and shampoo wash my scalp about every 2 weeks)

This all came about after I realized I can wear box braids for about 8-10 weeks.  So why can't I wear my Celies for that long?  No need to keep unbraiding them every 7-10 days, especially since I don't have a problem with matting.  And I'll continue to cowash my hair and shampoo wash my scalp about every 2 weeks.

So my reggie now:
1.  Major wash and DC day, remove sheds, heavy duty moisturize and seal and put in Celies to wear under wigs for 2 months. (not much need to detangle because it's always in sections.)

2.  3x per week spray hair with mix, baggy overnight, seal with castor oil in morning.

3. Every 2 weeks cowash hair, shampoo wash scalp.

4.  Repeat steps 1-3 every 2 months!

THAT'S IT!

Love the simple life!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> It's family hair day and since mom's here visiting, she gets in on the fun as well. She has been growing out her relaxer for the last two years so I cut off most of the rest of her relaxed ends. Now I'm trying to get her to see just how simple natural hair can be.
> 
> Little man, dog and myself are all finished. She's still sitting with a moisturizing DC on.
> HHG, ladies!


 
I love your hair days. They seem so sweet  I can feel the love across the innanet.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey everyone!
I haven't posted any update pictures in some time. The 24th of this month marks my 2 year nappiversary! I'm so excited. Normally I would flat iron my hair, but my parents and brother will be visiting that day and I don't want to be bothered with doing that. I'll straighten it sometime soon, just probably not that exact day.

However, I just did a braid-out for the first time I awhile and I was looking at the difference in my braidouts from about a year ago. Oh, wait, actually, EXACTLY A YEAR AGO! Fun! 

*MARCH 19TH, 2011*












*MARCH 19TH, 2012*
















Keeping progress pictures is encouraging!


----------



## Nelli04 (Mar 19, 2012)

Can I join this challenge? After straightening my hair I have realized Full BSL is my main goal...not MBL or WL. That will be TOO much hair to manage and I don't want it.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey ladies I will not be doing my Length check until July. I'm in Switzerland and for the life of me I can not take self length checks, so when I go home in July I will have my BF snap a few LC pics.


----------



## Charla (Mar 20, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Hey everyone!
> I haven't posted any update pictures in some time. The 24th of this month marks my 2 year nappiversary! I'm so excited. Normally I would flat iron my hair, but my parents and brother will be visiting that day and I don't want to be bothered with doing that. I'll straighten it sometime soon, just probably not that exact day.
> 
> However, I just did a braid-out for the first time I awhile and I was looking at the difference in my braidouts from about a year ago. Oh, wait, actually, EXACTLY A YEAR AGO! Fun!
> ...



GreenEyedJen

Forget the hair! (although that's gorgeous too!)  But I need to know what ya'll are doing to your skin.  Ya'll all look stunning and flawless..spill it sista! -- moisturizers, washes, masques, supplements, foundations, peels --- I'll give you some time!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my update...


----------



## Imani (Mar 20, 2012)

Nelli04 said:


> Can I join this challenge? After straightening my hair I have realized Full BSL is my main goal...not MBL or WL. That will be TOO much hair to manage and I don't want it.



Nelli04 Yes, the challenge is still open Welcome!


----------



## iamtan (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I had a crazy growth spurt considering that I claimed full APL last month.  I'm confused am I grazing BSB or am I already there?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

iamtan said:


> I think I had a crazy growth spurt considering that I claimed full APL last month. I'm confused am I grazing BSB or am I already there?


 
You are BSB already. And if you straightened it you would be even further, probably BSL.


----------



## Charla (Mar 21, 2012)

iamtan said:


> I think I had a crazy growth spurt considering that I claimed full APL last month.  I'm confused am I grazing BSB or am I already there?



Wow! You're def bsb now. What doyou think contributed to your growth spurt?
iamtan


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 21, 2012)

iamtan : that is amazing growth ! You are already bsb !


----------



## iamtan (Mar 21, 2012)

Charla all I did was took my multivitamins.  I play basketball a lot! As for my hair, I put it up in a pineapple 4 days a week and bun it up 3 days a week. I spray water and jojoba oil in it daily.  I do the bentonite clay and henna monthly.  Finger detangle only on wash day. That's it.

It surreal that I got to bsb so quickly without hardcore protective styling.  Thanks everyone for supporting each other and sharing regimens and etc.  My subscription is up this month.  I was grazing shoulder length at that time last year and now I'm newly bsb. I feel the weight of my hair (especially when it's wet).  Good luck to you ladies.


----------



## Nelli04 (Mar 21, 2012)

Imani said:


> _*What is your goal date for BSL?*
> 
> 
> *What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?*
> ...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 22, 2012)

I cowashed my hair last night with HV Moist 24/7, followed up with Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar and air dried in braids. My ends still feel good I've been sealing them with butters or pomades; that seems to be working and keeps my ends from tangling up. Cowashing and detangling still is a breeze. I took my braids out this morning and did a bun as usual. Since my ends have been cooperating I haven't felt like rollersetting.......


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 22, 2012)

How are all of you?? 

I was getting pissed with my dry hair..its been sucking all moisture . Next week ill do exactly What worked 2 months ago without being lazy and jumping steps !
I added some ceramid condit on my conrows and guess What : dryness has disapeared and its sooooo soft!. I caught up on my stupid lazyness mistakes .


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 22, 2012)

iamtan said:


> I think I had a crazy growth spurt considering that I claimed full APL last month.  I'm confused am I grazing BSB or am I already there?



iamtan
,youre definately there.Georgeous hair too


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 22, 2012)

good wash day today!  no crazy setback.  i cross wrapped my hair after i air dried to bun tomorrow.  air drying, cross wrapping, and bunning will take me to BSB.  i love my rollersets, but i need something easy to get my over my hump of doing too much to my hair.  it seems like i will be able to protective style after all.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^That's how I've been feeling. I love rollersets but since I've had my ends clipped back in January and I've been taking care of them I rather cowash, airdry in braids, and bun. I feel better not doing too much to set me back. I thought I wouldn't be able to protective style either and it feels great that I can and my hair has been cooperating. For me I see keeping my ends dusted regularly is key.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm so ready to get some type of braids. I just want to completely hide my ends and not worry or look at them. Then after about two months I can take them down and do a length check before getting some more braids put in. I think this will help my hair a lot. Any braid suggestions?


----------



## winona (Mar 23, 2012)

Did an impromptu length check 3 inches til touching BSL  Then I will continue to trim at BSL until my hair evens up hopefully a full BSL by the end of the year or dang close


----------



## Imani (Mar 24, 2012)

I wish these companies would stop changing their ingredients. One of my main conditioners used to be Giovani Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture but I don't think I like the newer formula. I remember several months ago getting a bottle and immediately noticing it smelled different (I have a very sensitive sense of smell). But was just like, oh well maybe they just changed the scent, but it felt different too on my hair not as moisturizing at all. I gave it a chance several more times but I think I will just have to stop purchasing


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm actually really excited about the upcoming length check. I know some people have to be closer to BSL than they think. And there are people who I have been following for the past 2 years in this thread (like Imani ) Cant wait to see updates!


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow...so, its been foreverrrrrr since I've updated.  I've been feeling horrible for the past 3 months and I'm just finally starting to feel better.  My hair has suffered immensely.  I've been sleeping on it loose and uncovered.  Haven't been dc'ing or protective styling.  Just a complete mess.

I'm still at the length I started at in january.  I'm fortunate that it's not SHORTER.  

last night I detangled, washed, dc'ed overnight...today I rinsed and right now I'm baggying in moisturizer because my hair needs intense moisture, for real.  I will twist it up later (or start it, at least).  It's so good to have energy again.  I have an h. Pylori infection (bacteria) and I also have low iron and it's been kicking my butt (the h. Pylori causes malabsorption of iron)...was having a lot of scary medical issues...but finally I'm able to work on fixing it, so I'm ready to get back on track because my goals are still in sight!


----------



## simplyconfident (Mar 25, 2012)

Update:

I had about 1/2 inch trimmed once so far this year ( I wear my hair out a lot so I have I trim about three times per year a trade off I'm okay with). 

Dec 31 2011




March 24 2012



BSL will be the number 7 for me.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess im kicked out the hyh challenge.
Here is a 6 mnth comparison of WET hair no product freshly washed.
My avi is stretched dry hair from 7/11.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 25, 2012)

Stretched dry hair. I need to dust my ends but am hopeful for full.bsl this year.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow!  Awesome progress, hair4romheaven !!


----------



## Charla (Mar 25, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Stretched dry hair. I need to dust my ends but am hopeful for full.bsl this year.



So thiiiiick! Love it!


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful hair all around. 

I blowdried my whole head this weekend and I was so suprised at the length.  Even DH commented on it.  I have been wearing blownout styles and I LOVE it! I would do it more often except I want to retain length and I don't think blowdrying the hair is super healthy. Anyway, it look likes I have about 4 or 5 inches until BSL.  And as someone mentioned upthread, I will trim more at BSL and maintain.  I will post pics during upcoming length check.  

IF any of you ladies wear hair in streched blow dried styles, how do you moisturize?


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 25, 2012)

^try threading, I've been using it so far to stretch my hair without heat and I love it, last time I used heat was.....I think last August? I could b wrong on that one, but definitely not since this year.


----------



## TruMe (Mar 26, 2012)

So excited for the check-in.  I'm just hoping for some good length.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 26, 2012)

this is  my current length after relaxing on Friday. I'm praying that i hit BSL by July *crossing fingers*


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 26, 2012)

Charla: Thank you! I don't know about my ladies, but I have been using Proactiv for years. A lot of people don't like it, but I swear by it. I've used it on and off for over a decade. Haven't found anything like it. 

I'm not sure about my foundation in that picture (I was a makeup artist so the amount of makeup I have is embarrassing) but it was probably MAC Select topped with MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural and some type of shimmer powder. The Select is an awesome foundation, and really overlooked. 

Okay ladies, update pictures!

I did manage to flatiron my hair and check the length. Unfortunately I didn't take a picture fresh flatiron, and my hair has been up for the past two days so excuse the dents. I finally went ahead and ordered the length check shirt. On me, APL is the number five and BSB (my goal for this challenge) is somewhere between 7 and 8. I'm horrible with LC pictures, so bear with me. 

*These first couple pictures are just to give you guys an idea of the layers in my hair:*
















*Now the actual check:*


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 26, 2012)

Khaiya said:


> ^*try threading*, I've been using it so far to stretch my hair without heat and I love it, last time I used heat was.....I think last August? I could b wrong on that one, but definitely not since this year.


 
Khaiya, what is that? How do you do it?


----------



## Philippians413 (Mar 26, 2012)

I finally purchased Redken Extreme Conditioner after hearing so many good reviews. I bought the anti-snap leave in too, but don't notice as much of a difference as I do with the condish. My hair has NEVER EVER EVER felt as good as it does with this stuff. It's soft, moisturized, easy to detangle, and I'm noticing less breakage. I need to purchase the big size now.


----------



## Khaiya (Mar 26, 2012)

RegaLady, I'm on my phone now, so can't post the link  just go on youtube and look up Ghana threading and you'll see some tutorials.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 26, 2012)

baggying my twists now with shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curl & style cream.

sprayed a little plain water first, then added the cream.  i put apricot oil on the length and a mix of apricot & castor oils on the ends.  

seems like my hair is coming back to life after the horridness of the past few months.  

trying to make up for lost time.


----------



## Imani (Mar 26, 2012)

youwillrise  I'm glad you are feeling better. Don't worry, your hair will bounce back in no time


----------



## cocoma (Mar 27, 2012)

RENIBELL, congratulations!  I think we may be hair twins or at least cousins!  I can't wait until I hit full BSL,   I have decided to stick to claiming full APL because it still looks short to me!


----------



## djkforeal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 
please forgive me for not keeping up with checking in and giving updates, I have been going through a lot lately and have been very busy on top of that.  I guess I missed the post where we are supposed to give an updated length check picture erplexed, so I have not done that part either.
I have been getting really lazy with my hair regimine, I am only shampooing every 2-3 weeks and with that I am experiencing a lot of matting and tangling.  My hair is growing but my detangling sessions are horrible.  I need to get back to deep conditioning and finding a spray moisturizer for my hair when it is flat twisted or plaited under my lace wigs (any suggestions would be appreciated).  I will post pics the next time I flat iron, which may be around Easter or sometime before it gets too hot here in California.
Congratulations to all the ladies who have hit their goals and to those who are still working at it.


----------



## RENIBELL (Mar 27, 2012)

cocoma said:


> RENIBELL, congratulations!  I think we may be hair twins or at least cousins!  I can't wait until I hit full BSL,   I have decided to stick to claiming full APL because it still looks short to me!



cocoma
Thanks Lady,mine always looks short to me too.youre right we are hairtwins. .
are your strands fine too?


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2012)

djkforeal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> please forgive me for not keeping up with checking in and giving updates, I have been going through a lot lately and have been very busy on top of that.  I guess I missed the post where we are supposed to give an updated length check picture erplexed, so I have not done that part either.
> I have been getting really lazy with my hair regimine, I am only shampooing every 2-3 weeks and with that I am experiencing a lot of matting and tangling.  My hair is growing but my detangling sessions are horrible.  I need to get back to deep conditioning and finding a spray moisturizer for my hair when it is flat twisted or plaited under my lace wigs (any suggestions would be appreciated).  I will post pics the next time I flat iron, which may be around Easter or sometime before it gets too hot here in California.
> Congratulations to all the ladies who have hit their goals and to those who are still working at it.



djkforeal  You haven't missed the length check. The first official length check is scheduled for April 30


----------



## djkforeal (Mar 27, 2012)

Imani said:


> djkforeal  You haven't missed the length check. The first official length check is scheduled for April 30


Oh okay Thanks.  Then I should be ready for that.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 27, 2012)

gonna rinse my hair tonight.  my hair felt really good today!  i'm really happy with this shea moisture coconut & hibiscus cream.  ive had so much trouble with finding moisturizers that my hair agreed with over the years.  

my hair actually felt moisturized ALL day rather than for a few minutes in the morning and then dry as fart the rest of the day.  i kept touching it. 

ive been using it with apricot and castor oil...and baggying over night for the past few days. 

i hope it's not just some weird trick and my hair starts hating it.  haha


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey ladies,
I'm in the middle of getting a trim. My BF is doing it. I'm a little blown...the first cut he took about an inch off, so now we have to take more off everywhere than I would like. Oh well. I might take pictures afterwards, or I might wait until tomorrow.

I love my BF, but he's white, and I hate to say it, but I feel like a Black guy would have taken more care with the amount he was trimming off. I'm the first Black girl he's ever dated, and he knows I'm super into my hair but I just don't think he "gets" it yet, you know?

Oh well. Rant over. See you guys update day!


----------



## winona (Mar 29, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> I'm in the middle of getting a trim. My BF is doing it. I'm a little blown...the first cut he took about an inch off, so now we have to take more off everywhere than I would like. Oh well. I might take pictures afterwards, or I might wait until tomorrow.
> 
> I love my BF, but he's white, and I hate to say it, but I feel like a Black guy would have taken more care with the amount he was trimming off. I'm the first Black girl he's ever dated, and he knows I'm super into my hair but I just don't think he "gets" it yet, you know?
> ...



I know a little late but I got a crea clip for my trims.  This way I can actually see how much hubby is trimming and all he has to do is cut the hair on bottom of the clip.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it too late to join?? I hope not   I don't have the best starting pic (I'm blaming my hubby lol), but they'll get better, I promise!

*What is your goal date for BSL?*
Hopefully by my 2 year nappiversary date- May 31/June 1, 2012 

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *
The only BSL hair I've ever had in my life was a weave....my current length is the longest my hair has _ever _been.  To me, BSL+ is fairytale hair.... 

*Whats your current length? *
APL/BSB Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
I've been on the Lady P Deep Moisture regimen for over 18 months and it's worked great, so I'm sticking with it.  I cornrow my hair up for 4 weeks at a time under wigs or turbans. I do a mild PT & DC weekly, M&S daily, and co-wash 2-3x per week.  I also apply MT to my scalp on my co-wash days. When I take my cornrows out, I pre-poo (Chicorro's method), clarify, henna, DC and wear my hair out for a week or so before cornrowing it back up again.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *
I plan to do a blow out for a light trim/dusting and proper length check at my 2 year nappiversary, and hopefully I'll be BSL by then.  I don't plan to celebrate too long though, cuz I'm focused on grazing MBL by year's end 

Ok, here's the pic. Again, it's not the best, but hopefully it'll do for now lol. It was taken at the *end of February 2012*:


----------



## Adonia1987 (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't checked in in a while.

As my hair grows, it becomes more time consuming. Now I understand why women with long hair have simple regimen. I was overwhelmed during my last wash day so I made a U part wig and sewed it in. This was last week. I will try to keep it for one or two more weeks.
My regimen is very simple: I either DC or do a Henna treatment weekly. I use only conditioner and stopped using combs also.I will try to keep my hair braided/ cornrowed to get to MBL by the end of the year. It's a long shot but I should be able to do it!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey ladies I'm having a major setback, so I' not sure if I will claim BSL thi syear with the state that my hair is in.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm getting my hair straighten and dusted today. I will be sure to take pictures just in case I don't do another length check at the end of next month...but I probably will . I hope I'm APL


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome bride91501. It's not too late.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Winona. I have a Creaclip but unfortunately I showed BF the amount of hair I wanted off with my fingers and didn't look in the mirror. It's okay, my ends feel really good now and I'm still confident that I'll reach my goal by the end of the year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 30, 2012)

I feel like I may bow out of this challenge. I'm actually well on my way to being BSL, but upon Looking closer at my hair, I'm not happy with it. Its definitely a few (staggeringly) different lengths and I think I want to even it up. Plus I saw this woman: 
http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/11/carley-cushnie-natural-hair

And I love her natural pixie cut!

We'll see though. I give myself another month or 2 to see how I like/don't like my hair.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 30, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> I feel like I may bow out of this challenge. I'm actually well on my way to being BSL, but upon Looking closer at my hair, I'm not happy with it. Its definitely a few (staggeringly) different lengths and I think I want to even it up. Plus I saw this woman:
> http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/11/carley-cushnie-natural-hair
> 
> *And I love her natural pixie cut!*
> ...


 

I was there a month ago. I was ready to lop it off into a flyy natural cut. But I didn't give in. 

Her hair is very cute!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 30, 2012)

Nothing going on, just bunning, M and S'ing in hopes of making full BSB by July.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 30, 2012)

so i flat ironed my hair.

 i have to say this is the best ive done so far, buuuut i still kinda hate it.  i just cant get it the way i want.  i'm so horrible with styling techniques.  

the plus is:

my hair isnt dry/rough like it usually is when i attempt flat ironing...it actually feels soft & moisturized

the minus is:

i cant ever get my damn roots.
i need a trim

i WILL someday do an acceptable flat iron.  SOMEDAY.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Mar 31, 2012)

My latest length check on blown out hair.  Not sure if I'm there yet but I'm at least knocking on BSBs door.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 1, 2012)

13StepsAhead said:


> Hey ladies I'm having a major setback, so I' not sure if I will claim BSL thi syear with the state that my hair is in.



13StepsAhead

((HUG))
Don't count yourself out yet, it's still the beginning of the year!
Start babying your hair and getting hardcore with the techniques that you know will work for you.  Right before you go to bed, close your eyes and see yourself pulling your hair down to BSL and beyond.  You'll be surprised at your EOTY results.  

I honestly believe that once I started incorporating regular visualization, my hair growth took off.   There's something to be said about the power of the mind.

GL and HHG!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm excited about the EOTM length checks, whohoo!! 

I think I'm gonna up my water.  After the check, I'm gonna stop taking vitamins altogether _*gasp*_  My weight and skin have been a mess since I started taking vitamins regularly.  I took a break in August and September 2011 and I experienced the biggest growth spurt I have had since my starting HHJ in 2009.

I take MSM, but then I've got to add vitamin C to increase absorption and to help decrease breakouts.  I also started Chlorella about a month ago.  I would like to give it time to work but I'm just really sick of taking vitamins!  I used to take a multivitamin or a prenatal as a multi but once I stopped that, I began to lose stubborn weight.  

I may resort to only taking them in the fall/winter b/c more fresh fruits and veggies are available in the spring/summer. Hmm...


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 1, 2012)

MzSwift thanks for the encouragement I really need it. I'm still in the challenge hopefully I can get my hair back on track and reach a healthy BSL by December.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 1, 2012)

Under the dryer now DC'ing.  Will be posting length check very shortly!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 1, 2012)

soooooo...

because of my negligence i ended up having to cut my hair.  i tend not to keep up with dustings/small trimmings, so the result is that i had to chop more than i would have wanted. 

from now on i will make sure to keep these ends in tact by doing regular dustings!  ((smh))

so, it looks like BSL will be a bit further than i hoped...but the important thing is...i still have HOPE.

i dont feel completely bad, though.  lately my hair has been moisturized than it's ever been.  it feels really good and healthy and now my ends actually look decent...so i guess the loss of length is not such a bad thing...who wants length with horrible ends?


----------



## Philippians413 (Apr 1, 2012)

I took an ending photo for the Castor Oil Challenge and thought I'd post it here as well. before on the left, after on the right.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2012)

in a bun. got a cast on my foot now, so i really can't take a shower....  i will i had a detachable shower head.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 1, 2012)

Uniqzoe - I LOVE looking at your hair. It's always so healthy, thick and gorgeous. 

But if you don't pull that bra up and claim BSL, or _at least_ grazing BSL, I'm coming over there with a pair of scissors


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 1, 2012)

I did small twist in my hair just so I can dust which turned into a trim. I think I took off .5" Im getting braided back up for 2.5 - 3mnths next weekend. I will take pics for a 3mnth comparison. 
Hhg ladies


----------



## g.lo (Apr 1, 2012)

I did a unplanned length check today, and my hair is BSb, now I also discovered that i have lots of splits and mid shaft splits as well! 
I just felt the urge of grabbing the clipper and shave my head!aaaaaaaaargh!
Since january, my ends has been giving me trouble, and i have trimmed 3 times already!!! ssks and now this. the only difference in my reggie is about 3 weeks ago, i started using the Mason pearson detangler nylon brush, which are high quality!!!! 
I have trimmed again today and tuesday will probably hide my hair in box braid till end of april! snif


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 1, 2012)

bride91501 Thanks a bunch.  But please don't break out the scissors on my or else I will have to 

Philippians413 Your hair is lovely!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww shortdub78 .  Hope you heal quickly! 
And girl, I bought a detachable shower head in 2004 and haven't looked back!  I had hubby replace the showerheads in our new how with detachable ones.  They're so affordable!  Surely, you can get someone to take care of that for you 

Philippians413
Good growth, girl!
You're gonna be leaving us VERY soon.


----------



## Charla (Apr 1, 2012)

Mmmm...this protein DC feels nice.  I was having a hair crisis today, and this is just what I need to send me to restful sleep and back to hair-happy!

ETA...

Oh, and I'm back to my first hair loves -- scalp massages and topical growth aids...time to stop being hair lazy!


----------



## TruMe (Apr 1, 2012)

Progress pics:

Starting point (First pic)


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 2, 2012)

What is your goal date for BSL? June 2012


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? Use to have long hair when my mother use to take care of it, but when I started doing my own hair and not knowing how to take care of it I had ALOT of heat damage. I have been watching alot of hair tutorials on yt and wanted to do my own hj!

Whats your current length? APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Relaxed

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? Wash on Sundays(DC, s&c(protein/moisture balance), oil rinse, leave-in, air dry, m&s, and finally GHE
Tuesdays, and Thursdays are my co-wash days and one of those days I will dc also
Vitamins-hair, nails, and skin garlic and omega-3

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? I honestly don't know but I will strive for WL. I may whip my hair like Willow Smith!!!


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 2, 2012)

TruMe, those are graduation pics right? I'm wondering why you're here and not in the MBL challenge cuz even ur starting pic looks like BSL to me.


----------



## TruMe (Apr 2, 2012)

Khaiya - Really?  I'm thinking I may have another couple of inches before I am really there.  I don't know.  My hair hasn't been this long since......never!  I don't know what to do with myself, lol.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi ladies hope every one is doing fine. Looking forward to our check in at the end of the month. Nothing to report over here except that my hair is getting softer and more manageable and I can't keep my hands off it.


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 2, 2012)

@TruMe and @ Philippians413, I think you are both there, you are at least definitely BSB, get those hats and gowns ready!


----------



## TruMe (Apr 2, 2012)

jerseygurl said:


> Looking forward to our check in at the end of the month.



OH, I thought the check-in was the end of last month.  My bad on the progress pics.  Will do another set come the end of this month.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wanted to post about some mini goals I just made! My bang area is finally below chin length and I can get my hair into a low I un-stretched curly pony! And it doesn't look like a struggle pony, but a nice one. Lol. I don't know about everybody else, but I like to acknowledge my mini goals it makes me remember I'm actually making some progress.

Also is there anybody else who's Reggie is mostly low mani and not so much PSing? Im looking for others reggies who are mostly low mani and see what's working for them.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 2, 2012)

TruMe said:


> OH, I thought the check-in was the end of last month.  My bad on the progress pics.  Will do another set come the end of this month.


I thought so to until I went back to the first post and saw that it was April 30. I'm in the HYH challenge also so I can't really show my hair that's why I checked. But gurl you know we love hair pics so keep em coming


----------



## Imani (Apr 2, 2012)

TruMe said:


> Progress pics:
> 
> Starting point (First pic)



TruMe Congrats!  You are definitely well on your way to MBL


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got my hair straighten and curled on Friday and my hair blew up by the end of the night because of the rain. I didn't get a chance to take pics. I guess I will straighten or blow dry again myself at the end of this month and then immediately take pics. But from what I saw I think I'm finally APL .


----------



## tashboog (Apr 3, 2012)

*Update:* After doing my curlformer set this weekend, I'd decided to do a quick length check with my measuring tape. Most of my hair is now 11 inches except for my crown area is about 12 inches. I measured that I need 13 inches at the nape to achieve BSB which should be in about July if I retain my length including this month . With some minor set backs, I have manage to still make it to full APL . I can't wait to see all of our progress at the end of the month! Happy hair growing ladies !


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 3, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> I got my hair straighten and curled on Friday and *my hair blew up by the end of the night because of the rain*. I didn't get a chance to take pics. I guess I will straighten or blow dry again myself at the end of this month and then immediately take pics. But from what I saw I think I'm finally APL .


 
^^^ I hate when that happens!!


----------



## nazjha (Apr 3, 2012)

erplexed Bad news bears.
 I was in the castor oil challenge so I did a length check on saturday...
My Discovery
I am armpit length now
But i have suffered breakage in the back of my hair. Its so thin you can see through it. I was curious to when this started because I know it couldnt of been because of my 3/4ths wigs so I went to my hair journey pictures (I did just start it at the end of december) and I noticed the "space" after...2 weeks into my hair journey. I'm guessing the culprit was me bunning...maybe. Before I started this HHJ I took a picture of my hair and it was beautiful...:/

I'm a little depressed...My hair has never been this thin before. I've always had a healthy full head of hair. I'm starting to regret changing my regular hair routine seeing that I never had a problem before...but its just hair right?? 
I am in the Hide your Hair challenge so I'll show the "before HHJ" picture and on april 30th you guys can see the...*swallows* after


----------



## g.lo (Apr 3, 2012)

nazjha said:


> erplexed Bad news bears.
> I was in the castor oil challenge so I did a length check on saturday...
> My Discovery
> I am armpit length now
> ...



Sorry to hear that!!! from your picture, the hair still kooks thick! so you reckon it is the bunning? where you changing the bun position?

big hugs!


----------



## nazjha (Apr 3, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Sorry to hear that!!! from your picture, the hair still kooks thick! so you reckon it is the bunning? where you changing the bun position?
> 
> big hugs!


 
Thanks for the hugs lol, I def need them.

But no, that picture was taken a week before I dusted my ends, which was the start of my hhj. So thats what my hair used to look like. But honestly I cant tell you what the real culprit was. 

When I first started all I was doing was cowashing, diluted my shampoo, and wearing braid out buns and m&s. And no I did not move my bun placement. But I wanna say I was doing this for a good 2 weeks before I decided to go back to weaves.

It just amazes me that my hair took a dramatic turn within those two weeks. I was under the impression i was doing something right, but I guess this is what happens sometimes...setbacks especially to newbies...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 3, 2012)

whats going on? i see like length pics. its end of April right?
anyway, how are you all?

this is the style i  wore this weekend.
its already gone,cause I moisturized my hair with creme (as i had flat ironned) and it just started reverting back, so now im in a braided bun.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^Awwww!  I see a little hand on your arm. Too cute!

nazjha
((HUG))
Sorry to hear that.  I've never tried bunning but I know from years of ponytail damage that it may not be the growth technique for me.  At least you stopped it from causing more damage.

Also, I wonder if what you're seeing isn't "lead hairs".  The belief is that sometimes lone strands will reach a length first and the rest of the hair will catch up.  Compared to the pic you've posted, APL would mean growth!  If those are lead hairs, that means the buns are working for ya 

If you're still wanting to change, maybe you can start with your old regi and just tweak it to include your new healthy hair knowledge instead of doing a total overhaul.  GL on figuring it all out!


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 3, 2012)

Took out my braids. Washed with the Elasta moisturizing shampoo and ApHogee 2 minute reconstructor. 

Then slapped some Giovanni Direct Leave In. For the first time all year I bought a hair product. I'm proud (although I actually might return it because I don't need it :-( )

I will need a new shampoo though and potentially a new conditioner. I'm just REALLY trying to use up everything, and I mean everything, I have before I spent more money. I realized I had 5 conditioners and realized how ridiculous I was lol.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 3, 2012)

gonna condition rinse tonight (which i'll do once a week unless there's a need for more for some reason)...my moisture retention has been great lately.  love it.  hopefully this will help me recover from my chop.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 4, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> ^^^Awwww!  I see a little hand on your arm. Too cute!
> 
> nazjha
> ((HUG))
> ...



yeah my second son(9 months this week). those cute tiny baby hands .


----------



## babyshuf2 (Apr 4, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> ^^^Awwww!  I see a little hand on your arm. Too cute!
> 
> @nazjha
> ((HUG))
> ...




I'm definitely a believe in the "lead hairs".  This happens to me all the time.  Way back when, I used to think it was breakage or thinning but then the rest of my hair would catch-up and it looked fuller.  I right now, my leading hair is at or very close to MBL so I'm hoping the rest of my hair will catch-up over the next 3 to 6 months.  Nice post!


----------



## Imani (Apr 4, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Just wanted to post about some mini goals I just made! My bang area is finally below chin length and I can get my hair into a low I un-stretched curly pony! And it doesn't look like a struggle pony, but a nice one. Lol. I don't know about everybody else, but I like to acknowledge my mini goals it makes me remember I'm actually making some progress.
> 
> *Also is there anybody else who's Reggie is mostly low mani and not so much PSing?* Im looking for others reggies who are mostly low mani and see what's working for them.



KurlyNinja  Congrats on your mini goals!

The bolded could apply to me. I've been wearing my hair twisted out. And then its in a bun, ponytail or occasionally all down.  I don't comb or brush my hair at all except on wash day, I use my fingers only. I may gently use a brush to smooth some edges on occasion. 

I only started doing this a few months ago so I don't really have a reggie down yet. Prior to that I was wearing my hair plaited under half wigs for about a year. I just got really tired of the wigs. I tried twists but with my hair being so thin and frizz prone, I didn't like them and they never lasted (plus they took forever to do). 

I think the key to this is going to be getting down a solid moisturizing and conditioning regimen. Meaning how often, how its applied, what products, etc. And also with the twist out, I think getting a twist out process down that has a lasting hold and moisture. Bc I've done twist outs before that end up just being too loose and turns into almost like a wash and go, which leads to dryness and tangles for me. 

How are you wearing your hair?


----------



## Imani (Apr 5, 2012)

Ladies, don't forget check in time in April 30! it will be four solid months into the year. Good timing to show us some pics, see where you are, reassess your regimen if necessary.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 5, 2012)

tomorrow is wash/dc day.  so i will wear a twistout to work tomorrow and when i get home i'll wash...gonna try the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus shampoo.  i'll dc overnight and then moisturize, seal & braid on saturday

the retwisting/rebraiding once a week thing works for me. i had been consistently doing the whole restyling every 3 weeks or so and it was a nightmare for me.  i'm not sure why i kept doing it so long.  i still get my protective style on while not having to deal with the ultra tangling and mega shedding that comes with leaving my hair in the same style for several weeks at a time with the once a week restyling.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 6, 2012)

babyshuf2
this may be random, but you got some really great growth in 2 months


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> tomorrow is wash/dc day. so i will wear a twistout to work tomorrow and when i get home i'll wash...gonna try the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus shampoo. i'll dc overnight and then moisturize, seal & braid on saturday
> 
> the retwisting/rebraiding once a week thing works for me. i had been consistently doing the whole restyling every 3 weeks or so and it was a nightmare for me. i'm not sure why i kept doing it so long. i still get my protective style on while not having to deal with the ultra tangling and mega shedding that comes with leaving my hair in the same style for several weeks at a time with the once a week restyling.


 
youwillrise - please let me know how you like the shampoo. I have been eyeing it but not convinced enough to buy it. tia

I hope it works out for you though.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 6, 2012)

faithVA said:


> youwillrise - please let me know how you like the shampoo. I have been eyeing it but not convinced enough to buy it. tia
> 
> I hope it works out for you though.




Will definitely let you know...I haven't ever found a shampoo I really like, but we will see how this one works out.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 7, 2012)

so i tried the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus shampoo and honestly to me, it's nothing to write home about. eh.  didnt really hydrate my hair like it says. my hair wasnt completely dry or straw from it, but it was a little rough feeling. so, all in all...i'll use this up and then wont re-buy.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 7, 2012)

Washed, DC and put my hair in tiny twists and into a bun. I will be wearing my hair like this for a while (at least until April 30th update).  I am focusing really hard on retaining. My hair doesn't want to budge from being around 9-10" .  Its pretty frustrating. So I will keep it twisted. Sigh...


----------



## iamtan (Apr 7, 2012)

I got so frustrated with my hair.  I have super fine hair, so every hairstyle i put it in its "Frizz-City".  OMG.  I think I got some breakage due to manipulation and braiding it dry.  I hope that wouldn't cause a setback.  It's currently in a install, so I could get my mind off of it.  I hoping to keep it in until the end of May.

RegaLady  I feel your pain.  My hair is about the same length and it just hovering around 9" and 10".  I am about 2" from BSL and it annoying me because I want to be there so bad so I could be MBL soon.  But I'm trying to set it (my hair) and kind of forget it (the goals).


----------



## Imani (Apr 7, 2012)

^^^My hair isn't "super fine" but its fine and I have the same problems with frizz with every hairstyle and also the tiniest little things causing breakage. Its very annoying. I want some yarn braids or some other type of twist extensions but I am just too scared. 

I want to be APL by our length check for the end of April. But I'm having my doubts. If I am there it will be just barely. My retention/growth the past year has been unimpressive but I told myself as long as I am moving forward, however slow the pace may be, that I will be thankful for that and just do the best I can to make it better. I think over the past year I've probably only retained about 3 inches. Whereas the year before I retained almost 6 inches.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 7, 2012)

all right.i tried giving à chance to twists again (i always get breakage while doing them,taking them out or wearing them)....today i had breakage doing them .so pissed!

anyway j just finished it took me 1 hour and à half. ill bun for work.



View attachment 144323



View attachment 144325



View attachment 144327

ill take them out end of april for our   first length check .ill moisturize my ends like hell until then .


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> so i tried the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus shampoo and honestly to me, it's nothing to write home about. eh. didnt really hydrate my hair like it says. my hair wasnt completely dry or straw from it, but it was a little rough feeling. so, all in all...i'll use this up and then wont re-buy.


 
Thanks, I appreciate the review.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

I am incorporating a  mix of AVJ + glycerin in my regimen. Hopefully this will help with the brittle, breaking hair. I really did a number on my ends during March. So I will need to at least snip the ends. And hopefully I can start showing recovery in April.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 7, 2012)

Question: Has anyone in here put castor oil in their conditioner for when they cowash? I know castor oil has some cleansing properties. Plus, it's thick and gives my hair that extra oomph it needs sometimes.

Anyone ever done it? Get good results? Since warm weather is approaching, I'm about to get my cowashing back on!

Oh and quick update, my hair is in big twists right now pulled back in a bun. I wanted to put my hair in 2 french braids, but I got too tired lol. My hair is too thick for me to do it myself lol. I'm thinking about braiding my hair... I'm not doing extensions for a while (I swear I loved my Poetic Justice braids, but they added 2 pounds to my head lol), So I might braid it into a faux hawk with twists in  the middle.

We'll see!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Question: Has anyone in here put castor oil in their conditioner for when they cowash? I know castor oil has some cleansing properties. Plus, it's thick and gives my hair that extra oomph it needs sometimes.
> 
> Anyone ever done it? Get good results? Since warm weather is approaching, I'm about to get my cowashing back on!
> 
> ...


 
This isn't what you asked but maybe an alternative. I massage castor oil or a castor oil blend in my scalp and hair at least 30 minutes prior to washing or the night before if I plan well. Sometimes I sit under my heat cap for 20 minutes. Then I will wash or cowash. This allows me to give my scalp extra treatment.

I do it this way so I


----------



## GroovyMama (Apr 7, 2012)

Just a small update. The first picture is my hair on 12/30/11.  The second picture is my hair on 3/24/12. The angles in the pictures are off, because my 6'2 husband took the first picture, and my 5ft nothing mom took the second. You can see the growth if you look at my tattoo in each picture. I have had one dusting on 2/18. I think I might keep it braided in individuals for the rest of the year. We shall see.

Hopefully this time you all can actually see my pictures. Can someone let me know if they open up?


----------



## jprayze (Apr 7, 2012)

GroovyMama said:


> Just a small update. The first picture is my hair on 12/30/11. The second picture is my hair on 3/24/12. The angles in the pictures are off, because my 6'2 husband took the first picture, and my 5ft nothing mom took the second. You can see the growth if you look at my tattoo in each picture. I have had one dusting on 2/18. I think I might keep it braided in individuals for the rest of the year. We shall see.
> 
> Hopefully this time you all can actually see my pictures. Can someone let me know if they open up?


 
Good Progress!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

Very Nice GroovyMama. You will be there very soon.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Apr 8, 2012)

soo yesterday i flat ironed.. just to treat myself and to do a good detangling. my strands touch bsl but at the end of the year i need a good trim so i need to grow it like two inches past BSL then i can trim and have nicer looking ends. i do dust monthly however
i cnt wait until my hair is full bsl i think i need a good 3 more inches all around

in the second pic my roomie brushed it together and was all to ready to cut my ends


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 8, 2012)

Been thinking about French braiding my nape hair to keep it protected. The hair back there is starting to rub against my collar even in its shrunken state. Anybody else tried this method?


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 8, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Been thinking about French braiding my nape hair to keep it protected. The hair back there is starting to rub against my collar even in its shrunken state. Anybody else tried this method?



Yes I tried this method and it works my neck is my weak spot too so I have to keep it protected as well


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 8, 2012)

Imani said:


> ^^^My hair isn't "super fine" but its fine and I have the same problems with frizz with every hairstyle and also the tiniest little things causing breakage. Its very annoying. I want some yarn braids or some other type of twist extensions but I am just too scared.
> 
> I want to be APL by our length check for the end of April. But I'm having my doubts. If I am there it will be just barely. My retention/growth the past year has been unimpressive but I told myself as long as I am moving forward, however slow the pace may be, that I will be thankful for that and just do the best I can to make it better.* I think over the past year I've probably only retained about 3 inches. Whereas the year before I retained almost 6 inches*.


 
Yesss! This has been my story.  I have been sooo unimpressed by my retention this year, particularly the last 6 months. 


I may have to go back to what my hair knows best and that is twisting and baggying all day everyday when at home. My hair loves warm moisture. It thrives in that environment and it looks like that is what I will go back to doing. So I am back in twists (in a bun). And I plan to leave it in until a meet up and baggy all day everyday. I want to get in the habit of leaving my twists alone for 4 weeks. Less manipulation is a goal of mine.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 8, 2012)

Did an impromptu length check. 1.5" away from grazing BSL!!! Hopepully be the time we have our length check at the end of the month I'll be BSB. Im so excited my hair hasn't been this long since I was 12!

ETA: Pic


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 10, 2012)

My mom came to visit me so I had her take my April length check pic (Starting pic in post #45)


----------



## GroovyMama (Apr 10, 2012)

13StepsAhead said:


> My mom came to visit me so I had her take my April length check pic (Starting pic in post #45)


Awesome growth! Right around the corner from BSL!


----------



## chickory_bee (Apr 10, 2012)

I would love to get rid of my layers completely, but my beautician disagrees and I am too lazy to find a new one.  I generally get it cut elsewhere, go to her for wash & style and then she puts layers in without my consent.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought a few wigs and a ponytails so that I can give my hair a break. It does seem I do better with low manipulation as far as gaining length. I need to keep my hair out of hands if I want to make it over the APL hump. I was hoping to make BSL by summer, but I think I may have to push that back to October or so.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey ladies. I may have to drop out of this challenge. Due to over processing, I've incurred a lot of breakage in the front portion of my hair . I wasn't coloring & relaxing my hair at proper intervals last year. Completely my fault for not being patient. Anywho, I plan on getting a cute short cut in a few days. I took a length check pic last night after I trimmed my ends over 1".


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 12, 2012)

chickory_bee said:


> I would love to get rid of my layers completely, but my beautician disagrees and I am too lazy to find a new one.  I generally get it cut elsewhere, go to her for wash & style and then she puts layers in without my consent.



:heated:  Oh my God, my old stylist use to chop my hair without my consent. Isn't that hair assault?


----------



## nazjha (Apr 12, 2012)

13StepsAhead said:


> My mom came to visit me so I had her take my April length check pic (Starting pic in post #45)


 

For a person who was talking about dropping out of the challenge you sure 'nough almost at our goal of bsl. shame on you for even entertaining the thought!!!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 12, 2012)

MsKikiStar
((HUG))
Sorry to hear about your hair.  Enjoy your new cut!  

I always get tempted to cut my hair around this time of year.  I'm so glad that I invested in pixie style wigs instead.  I never would've made it this far. 

WHOHOO!! Length checks in two weeks!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 12, 2012)

MzSwift thank you . 
I'm thinking of getting a Meagan Good type style, even if the front needs a few tracks added for length & fullness. A apart of me wants to keeping going, but there's no point. The breakage is just too bad - multiple spots right in the front and it's really noticeable to me even pulled back into a ponytail .
But it's just hair, right? It''ll grow back. If I chicken out at the last minute, I'll let you all know. LOL.


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2012)

MsKikiStar said:


> MzSwift thank you .
> I'm thinking of getting a Meagan Good type style, even if the front needs a few tracks added for length & fullness. A apart of me wants to keeping going, but there's no point. The breakage is just too bad - multiple spots right in the front and it's really noticeable to me even pulled back into a ponytail .
> But it's just hair, right? It''ll grow back. If I chicken out at the last minute, I'll let you all know. LOL.




MsKikiStar What about a layered bob (like Nicole Richie used to have)? From the pics it really doesn't look like your hair is so damaged that has to be cut short as Megan Goode's.  Whatever the decision, hopefully you'll find a solution that makes you happy.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 13, 2012)

Imani unfortunately I'm not a fan of a bob (or layers...it tok forever to get rid of the layers I had). Plus, there's a 12" difference between my crown/nape and the broken areas in the front. In the previous post, the pic attached only showed one side of my head. The breakage is pretty much sporadic across the front . I guess I'll see what the stylist suggests and make a decision then.

Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 13, 2012)

nazjha said:


> For a person who was talking about dropping out of the challenge you sure 'nough almost at our goal of bsl. shame on you for even entertaining the thought!!!


 
The thing is I suffered from severe shedding and breakage on my right side (in the front) so I didn't think it was appropriate to calim BSL/BSB and one side of my head is lookin' all kinds of crazy. But I've been using castor oil and have been keeping it in conrows and it has been really making a difference. 

Thanks again for the encouragement ladies. you all are awesome!

ETA: I also started GNC Ultranourish hair vitamins and Hair, Skin nail vitamins on April 5th.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey everybody! Just wanted to give a little reggie update.....

As some of you know, I've been experimenting with protein in my regimen. What I've settled into that's worked out beatifully is weekly Aphogee 2 minute treatments, which I baggie with for about 30-45 minutes before I rinse out and then apply my moisturizing DC. 

My hair has been so strong and the PT even seems to make my DC take better, if that makes sense. When my hair was loose last month, I noticed some breakage from the more frequent manipulating, until I incorporated this change.

Now this may mean my hair can stand a stronger PT like the Aphogee 2-step, but I'm way too chicken to go there lol. This works for me


----------



## trendsetta25 (Apr 14, 2012)

bride91501 said:


> Hey everybody! Just wanted to give a little reggie update.....
> 
> As some of you know, I've been experimenting with protein in my regimen. What I've settled into that's worked out beatifully is weekly Aphogee 2 minute treatments, which I baggie with for about 30-45 minutes before I rinse out and then apply my moisturizing DC.
> 
> ...



Do u do this before or after you wash your hair.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 14, 2012)

For me...protein is essential in my regimen...frequent protein, I mean.  I spray diluted hydrolyzed keratin on my hair every week right before I put my dc on...then I dc overnight.  I immediately noticed a positive difference when I started using protein in my regimen again.  My hair had elasticity, my dc's took better, definitely had less breakage etc.  I also have high porosity hair so the protein helps to fill in the gaps in my hair so it's able to hold onto moisture for longer periods of time.  Without it, my hair loses moisture pretty quickly.  Some people have less tolerance for protein and can't take it as often as I do it...but my hair craves, needs it...can't live without ittt.


----------



## sajjy (Apr 14, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> For me...protein is essential in my regimen...frequent protein, I mean.  I spray diluted hydrolyzed keratin on my hair every week right before I put my dc on...then I dc overnight.  I immediately noticed a positive difference when I started using protein in my regimen again.  My hair had elasticity, my dc's took better, definitely had less breakage etc.  I also have high porosity hair so the protein helps to fill in the gaps in my hair so it's able to hold onto moisture for longer periods of time.  Without it, my hair loses moisture pretty quickly.  Some people have less tolerance for protein and can't take it as often as I do it...but my hair craves, needs it...can't live without ittt.



youwillrise,myhair is the exact same when it comes to protein and honestly hydrolyzed keratin is god sent. I put it in everything... even stuff for my skin and have seen improvement with no protein overload. If you don't mind me asking... what is your hair texture?and it's thickness? I'm trying to gage what has worked for ladies of similar hair texture?


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 14, 2012)

Welp...I'm out. 
Got the cut last night. I can definitely say there are still great stylists out there that want what's best for your hair. The stylist I went to did *not* want to put scissors to my hair. She'd rather I get a layered bob like Imani suggested, but when she combed the front she realized it'd have to be cut (with about 2.5" left) because of the breakage. My crown & nape was right above APL.  So for the rest of the year, I will enjoy the short cut and grow it out. Good luck to you ladies. I will pop in from time to time to give my support on your journey.

**please excuse the dirty mirror in the attached photo **


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2012)

MsKikiStar said:


> Welp...I'm out.
> Got the cut last night. I can definitely say there are still great stylists out there that want what's best for your hair. The stylist I went to did *not* want to put scissors to my hair. She'd rather I get a layered bob like Imani suggested, but when she combed the front she realized it'd have to be cut (with about 2.5" left) because of the breakage. My crown 7 nape was right above APL.  So for the rest of the year, I will enjoy the short cut and grow it out. Good luck to you ladies. I will pop in from time to time to give my support on your journey.
> 
> **please excuse the dirty mirror in the attached photo **


 

ahh, the beauty of short cuts. Enjoy the ease of your new hair. Love the color.


----------



## manter26 (Apr 14, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> For me...protein is essential in my regimen...frequent protein, I mean.  I spray diluted hydrolyzed keratin on my hair every week right before I put my dc on...then I dc overnight.  I immediately noticed a positive difference when I started using protein in my regimen again.  My hair had elasticity, my dc's took better, definitely had less breakage etc.  I also have high porosity hair so the protein helps to fill in the gaps in my hair so it's able to hold onto moisture for longer periods of time.  Without it, my hair loses moisture pretty quickly.  Some people have less tolerance for protein and can't take it as often as I do it...but my hair craves, needs it...can't live without ittt.



My hair is the same way. I have to use way more protein than moisture. My DC is LeKair cholesterol, which acts as a protein and my regular cowash conditioner is Giovanni Nutrafix which is actually their protein DC. I use ACV to close my cuticles when needed but lots of protein is a must. 

My hair is fine without moisture though...it tends to be over-moisturized quickly.

I'm 4A, extremely fine strands but very dense hair and very porous as well.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 14, 2012)

i'm a 4a (for the most part)...fine strands with...i'd say medium density.  

ya know, i told myself i would do an acv rinse today, but i completely forgot!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 14, 2012)

MsKikiStar said:


> Welp...I'm out.
> Got the cut last night. I can definitely say there are still great stylists out there that want what's best for your hair. The stylist I went to did *not* want to put scissors to my hair. She'd rather I get a layered bob like Imani suggested, but when she combed the front she realized it'd have to be cut (with about 2.5" left) because of the breakage. My crown & nape was right above APL.  So for the rest of the year, I will enjoy the short cut and grow it out. Good luck to you ladies. I will pop in from time to time to give my support on your journey.
> 
> **please excuse the dirty mirror in the attached photo **


 
Have fun and enjoy your new cut!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 14, 2012)

Still in twists and buns. Nothing new to report


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey ladies!

I need protein as well. My hair shines and bounces so much better when I use protein regularly. I honestly think that everyone needs some type of protein in their regimen, and those that don't use some must just not have found the right protein yet. 

Anyway, I got my hair braided yesterday. Since Tuesday is my last week of classes and then I'm in finals mode, I wanted to do something that would help me focus on school and not my hair. I'll probably be in these braids until after our length check time, so my update might be a few weeks late. 

Oh, and MsKikiStar, I LOVE your hair! I love short cuts. Good luck to you on whatever your new goals are.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 15, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> Do u do this before or after you wash your hair.



I like to make sure my hair is as clean as possible _before_ I do a protein treatment.

I mainly co-wash my hair, so on my PT/DC day I use a clarifying co-wash. If my hair needs a more thorough cleaning, I'll sometimes mix a little bit of moisturizing shampoo or sulfate free shampoo in with my clarifying condish.

HTH!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 15, 2012)

Still got my baggy on from last night.  Been whole head baggying about 6 days a week.  Hair is in a new protective style for the week...a couple weeks before our picture updates.  Remember, my new pictures will be shorter than my original because I cut.  I do still believe I can make it to bsl by year's end.  Not giving up!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 16, 2012)

Feeling more confident these days, I'm back at APL and I believe I can get to BSL by the end of the year. YAY!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2012)

MsKikiStar said:


> Imani unfortunately I'm not a fan of a bob (or layers...it tok forever to get rid of the layers I had). Plus, there's a 12" difference between my crown/nape and the broken areas in the front. In the previous post, the pic attached only showed one side of my head. The breakage is pretty much sporadic across the front . I guess I'll see what the stylist suggests and make a decision then.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion though.



MsKikiStar you are better than me!  i would be sporting a mullet style.  i would just cut the front and keep the back long!


----------



## Imani (Apr 16, 2012)

MsKikiStar said:


> Welp...I'm out.
> Got the cut last night. I can definitely say there are still great stylists out there that want what's best for your hair. The stylist I went to did *not* want to put scissors to my hair. She'd rather I get a layered bob like Imani suggested, but when she combed the front she realized it'd have to be cut (with about 2.5" left) because of the breakage. My crown & nape was right above APL.  So for the rest of the year, I will enjoy the short cut and grow it out. Good luck to you ladies. I will pop in from time to time to give my support on your journey.
> 
> **please excuse the dirty mirror in the attached photo **



MsKikiStar  Looks nice! Enjoy your new cut


----------



## Imani (Apr 16, 2012)

Getting my hair done this Friday! Getting super nervous about how much will have to be trimmed/cut. My ends have been super shady lately.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Apr 16, 2012)

I sewed in a U part wig and will keep it in for two weeks. This will make one month of protective styling. After I take this style down, I will take care of my hair for two weeks and go back in a sew in. This way I can DC more frequently and use some stuff up. I bought VO5 Shea cashmere today and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Apr 17, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> MsKikiStar you are better than me!  i would be sporting a mullet style.  i would just cut the front and keep the back long!



 I thought about that when I got there . But I felt like it'd be better to grow it all out together.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Apr 17, 2012)

i will be taking my hair out on friday i am soo excited to see the growth i cant believe i held out for 5 weeks im normally terrible - olaying in my hair in all sorts well done me lol - it was hard work


----------



## winona (Apr 17, 2012)

O No the cutting bug caught me in a dark ally last night.  I was taking out so twists last night to freshen them up and I got a few tangles that I couldn't untangle so I grabbed the scissors and started cutting:/ O Well I guess I am just going to try and grow super healthy hair.  I have no idea the damage I have done because it was in the middle of my head and I just used some activator gel to twist hair without adding the fake hair.  I don't have any time to check out all the damage until next week after finals.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't done much. I DC'd all day Saturday then cowashed Saturday night. I've been in a bun since....I may cowash tomorrow night...


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 17, 2012)

Oooooh winona , I'm telling!

Update:
I'm not feeling too well today.  So it's given me time to convert my mini braids into medium-small twists.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 17, 2012)

Hair is in small twists for now. 

No matter how tight I do my twists, if I braid at the top, sleep with a scarf... Whatever... I still end up with fuzzy twists. It's only when I do it myself though. Let someone else do it and they stay fresh!

Argh!

I still like my hair right now though, so I'm good. Marching towards BSL!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 21, 2012)

Been dc'ing since last night...decided to try raw manuka honey for my dc.  I've read people say how good raw honey is for the hair, so we will see.  It definitely felt good going on.  It was slipperier (is that a word? Haha).  I tried regular ol honey years back and my hair hated it.  We'll see how this one does.

My style this week will definitely be the two flat twists.  I want quick.  This style usually lasts me for half a week, so I'll probably re-do on Wednesday. 

Just over a week until pictures.   Dun dun dunnnn.  I'm sure a lot of you are doing well.  : )


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2012)

MzSwift
get better soon!

Imani i cut off about 2 inches, so i know i won't be making BSB/BSL until the end of the year.  now i gotta figure out how to keep my ends healthy.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 21, 2012)

@shortdub78
Thanks girl! I feel better now. I think both my health and hair will be better once I lower my stress at work.


----------



## Imani (Apr 21, 2012)

So I made my goal of apl. It's def not full apl, I wasn't expecting that anyway plus I have layers. 

Not really feeling my hair tho, it's really really straight and I hate bone straight hair bc my hair is fine and it makes it look thinner like i have a relaxer. I think she used a heavy conditioner on it bc it feels kinda weighed down. I think sometimes stylists see my hair in its natural state which is pretty rough and kinky and think it needs aggressive products. I'd love to be able to do it myself but I'm scared, I've practiced before on small sections of hair and I always end up damaging it. But I may try to do it myself for our next length check.

She says my hair is growing really well and she doesnt see me reaching my max length anytime soon. She seemed surprised when I told her this was the longest it's ever been in my life. 

Its only been one day and I'm glad I made my goal but I'm over the straight hair and ready to wash it lol. I'd probably be more into it if it werent so straight but I'm like eh

Even after the trim I have some shady ends. So I will do a search and destroy. If I keep at the rate I'm going I should be able to make barely bsl by year end. At that point I will just maintain it there and work on getting my ends on point/thickness and maybe reshape my layers.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats Imani !!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I may be closer to BSL than I think! I stretched it last nite from the back out of curiosity and I'm like half an inch to one inch away! I hope to be able to claim it by June!


----------



## growbaby (Apr 21, 2012)

I really hope to join you ladies permanantly sooner than later  only 1.5 inches to go until Apl then im here!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's my update pic a lil early  please excuse the vast amounts of back fat.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 21, 2012)

I forgot about this thread. I'm PSing a lot more this year. I was in box braids from Dec to Feb, let my hair breathe in March, and now I'm in yarn braids which I intend to keep at least until July


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 21, 2012)

Went to my local co-op yesterday and stocked up on SO many hair goodies. I got flaxseeds to make flaxseed gel with. I got rosewater and glycerin mix. I also got 100% pure jojoba oil and sweet almond oil and jasmine essential oil and castor oil. I also got 100% pure aloe vera. 

I also got some spin pins from walgreens. LOVE THEM. Great investment. I also straightened out my hair and i've been playing around with different styles (like the southern tease bun in my siggy). I plan on doing so many other styles in the next 2 weeks while I keep my hair straight so i'll probably be posting ALOT of pics within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 22, 2012)

As I said previously since the beginning of the year I have been struggling with my ends and been trimming every month to get rid of the thinning and damaged ends! ( and search and destroy every week for the midshaft split)
Did another trim today, and i feel much happier and think I got rid of the majority of damage now! so from now on it will be dusting without fail every 8 weeks (reminder on my phone).
I will do a length check next week end and really hope I am still at least APL. I will take this experience in a positive way, and will learn from my mistakes, since I know what were the causes!
Happy healthy Hair journey all!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am in the stage where I don't think about my hair anymore. I don't really get the urge to do my hair, and I feel like washing my hair is a lot of work. I am learning how to sew in so this is my new obsession.

All I do now is shampoo, condition and rebraid my hair. I ordered Dudley DRC 28 and will use it next week, then do a sew in that I will keep for about 3 weeks. The positive side is that I don't spend much money on hair anymore, but  I am not using up anything since my hair stays braided. I finally decided to try Qhemet's Detangling Gee but won't buy anymore products until Black Friday.

I will take a progress picture next week, I trimmed my hair in February so I don't think I will see much progress.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Apr 22, 2012)

Imani said:


> *it's really really straight and I hate bone straight hair bc my hair is fine and it makes it look thinner like i have a relaxer. *



Imani
I have that same problem. The first time I had my hair flat ironed in February It was so thin I almost cried. I asked my stylist to curl my hair the second time, and when I took my wrap down the next day my hair had more volume and was bouncy. Try adding some curls for a little bit of volume!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 22, 2012)

So I took down my mini twists and did a flexi roller set for a date with Dh, last night. Its one of the only time I fancy my hair up, usually its in twists or a bun.  My rollerset did not stay and I noticed broken hair again as I was doing them. Sigh, so I will trim a bit the next time I wash which won't be until the end of this week.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey all! I'm right at APL, I will probably wait another month or so to claim it as I could really use a trim. I don't plan on doing any major trims until I reach BSL. The side pic is February halfway through a flat iron. The back pic is more recent after my hair had been up all day and i just took down, did a quick comb thru and took the pic. My ends probably would have looked better had it been a fresh flat iron. Workin on thickening up my hair since as it has always been very fine and I have a very low density. I think I can make bsl by the end of the year *fingers crossed*


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 23, 2012)

I plan to flat iron my hair tomorrow evening for my length check this month. I hope it doesn't take forever....


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2012)

day 3 of my new reggie since my touch up.  i have been spraying my hair with CON argan oil leave-in, adding hawaiian silky, then some oil to seal.  my hair doesn't feel coated and it is moisturized.  i plan on washing and dc'ing tomorrow.  i am going back to roller setting my hair, so i am going to roll with larger rollers to help straighten out my hair for bunning.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 23, 2012)

This weekend I did the following:

 An Aphogee 2 Minute on wet hair, I did a Hot Oil Treatment with Vatkia, Castor Oil and Olive Oil, then  Hair One Argan OIl for 30 min, I then Deep Conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for 30 Min. I Moisturized with v05 Strawberries and Cream and sealed with Hot 6 Oil, I Air Dried with Scarf and did a braid out.
I found a new reggie, my hurr is so soft and manageable and full.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 24, 2012)

Did a dc last night with Carlson Softsheen DC'ing Masque.  Made hair soft like butter!  Def recommend.  But I tried to moisturize while wet and it made my hair feel s*itty lol.   I don't think my hair likes wet moisturizing.  Gonna wash again tonight, airdry then moisturize.  See how that goes.   It feels soft for the most part now, but some parts feel a lil hard.  I love washing my hair


----------



## kandiekj100 (Apr 24, 2012)

OMG, I'm knocking on BSB's door. The low manipulation and wigs seem to be paying off. This actually makes me want to get braids. I had them (kinky twists actually) at the beginning of the year for about 6 weeks. I know that is a sure way to keep my hands out my hair, while still having access to my scalp. I want to try my hands a curly weave, but my scalp can get so itchy, and I also worry about matting.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 24, 2012)

kandiekj100 owwweee!  Congrats on ur progress!  Very exciting!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks FlawedBeauty. Of course hair anorexia has set in.  BSB practically looks APL to me, which of course looks SL. erplexed Hopefully when I reach full BSL, it will feel long to me. I don't want to keep chasing hair goals. I would like to get to a point where I'm just happy maintaining, ya know.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 24, 2012)

kandiekj100 aaahhhh, I kno exactly how u feel.  When I made it to bsl a couple yrs back, before I chopped it all, it still seemed like apl!   Grrrrr....lol


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 24, 2012)

kandiekj100 said:


> Thanks @FlawedBeauty. Of course hair anorexia has set in.  BSB practically looks APL to me, which of course looks SL. erplexed Hopefully when I reach full BSL, it will feel long to me. I don't want to keep chasing hair goals. I would like to get to a point where I'm just happy maintaining, ya know.


 
I know how you feel! I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and its obviously full APL but only feels SL to me. Hair anorexia is real. I think I probably won't feel like my hair is long until I get to WL.


----------



## Victorian (Apr 24, 2012)

I have serious hair anorexia.  It's only now looking back at my old pics that I realize how long my hair was at MBL.  At the time I felt like my hair wasn't long "yet". *sigh*
My hair is a little past APL right now and it feels like nothing.  Everything will be fine, just as soon as I get to BSL...


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 24, 2012)

kandiekj100 said:


> Thanks @FlawedBeauty. Of course hair anorexia has set in.  BSB practically looks APL to me, which of course looks SL. erplexed Hopefully when I reach full BSL, it will feel long to me. I don't want to keep chasing hair goals. I would like to get to a point where I'm just happy maintaining, ya know.


 
I know what you mean. I remember when I said APL was he final goal and that was it! Not anymore. While my hair is the longest it has ever been, it still feels short. Hopefully full BSL will cure my hair anorexia


----------



## kandiekj100 (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you think there are folks in the MBL or WL 2012 threads who've read are posts and at us, for thinking that BSL will be our final hair length goal?


----------



## Charla (Apr 24, 2012)

KhandiB  Are those your babies?  Too too cute!  They have the same head tilt posing for pics as mommy!


----------



## Charla (Apr 24, 2012)

length check in coming up... Ya'll ready for it?  I'm not!  Since I don't think I'll be BSB till the end of the year (I think that's what I projected) this LC is not going to be the most exciting for me.  But after this LC, I'm ready to braid up this hair for about 2 months.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 24, 2012)

Charla - yes those are my babies.. never realized how much they looked alike until that pic, lol



Charla said:


> KhandiB  Are those your babies?  Too too cute!  They have the same head tilt posing for pics as mommy!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 24, 2012)

I will post pics for my length check tonight or tomorrow...excited!  I'm still not APL, but I should be close.  Hopefully BSL later this year.


----------



## chickory_bee (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think I can do the LC...I"m twisted up and can't fathom untwisting...


----------



## jprayze (Apr 25, 2012)

My length check is the last pic on the right. I think I can make BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I flat ironed my hair yesterday night. I was finally able to do blow dry  hair STICK STRAIGHT and it was still moisturized with the help of my products and light weight Hercules Sagemann wooden paddle brush. I always usually have bushy dry hair after blow drying so I'm so proud of myself. Here's a side by side comparison from January to April. I doubt I'll be bsl by December...anyway

The first pic is in January, the second is from yesterday


I don't know how to make the pic bigger


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 25, 2012)

erplexed About the length check...I am going to go hard in the thread as soon as I reach APL. I am lurking, and in my mind I am in the challenge. But what is the point of putting my shoulder length update in here with all you APL ladies?


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll do the length check pics this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2012)

Charla said:


> @KhandiB Are those your babies? Too too cute! They have the same head tilt posing for pics as mommy!


 
They do don't they  That is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Imani (Apr 25, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> I flat ironed my hair yesterday night. I was finally able to do blow dry  hair STICK STRAIGHT and it was still moisturized with the help of my products and light weight Hercules Sagemann wooden paddle brush. I always usually have bushy dry hair after blow drying so I'm so proud of myself. Here's a side by side comparison from January to April.* I doubt I'll be bsl by December*...anyway
> 
> The first pic is in January, the second is from yesterday
> View attachment 146935View attachment 146937
> ...



naturalagain2  I think your brastrap sits REALLY low, more like MBL, you could be BSB/BSL by December


----------



## Imani (Apr 25, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> erplexed About the length check...I am going to go hard in the thread as soon as I reach APL. I am lurking, and in my mind I am in the challenge. But what is the point of putting my shoulder length update in here with all you APL ladies?



Seamonster  Show us anyway! We're all here for support.  I'm the challenge starter and I'm baaarely APL myself


----------



## Missdelicious1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Idk if I'll make BSL this year.  I thought I'd be APL by now, but it keeps running away from me!!  I guess it doesn't help that I'm dusting so often :-/ 

I'm gonna step up my PS game and pray for BSL to come late this year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 26, 2012)

My length check won't come until the end of May because it makes no sense to straighten my hair when I'm swimming. Not sure if I'm bottom I my shoulder blades or not. I'm close for sure. 

I'll also need a trim when I finally get my hair done. I haven't done so since December. 

Anyway, trying to figure out to do with my hair next. Probably get it cornrowed soon.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Imani said:


> naturalagain2  I think your brastrap sits REALLY low, more like MBL, you could be BSB/BSL by December



Thanks Imani. That makes me feel better. I do have a long torso. That gives me some hope.


----------



## greenbees (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not officially in the BSL challenge but I've been lurking from the sidelines. I think I finally might be close to hitting BSL by the summer. My length shot is attached (It's sideways but I can't change it from my phone. Sorry about that).


----------



## tashboog (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok ladies. Here is my update length check. My actual goal is BSB and not BSL because I wear my bra low. It looks like I'm pretty close to BSB at the nape and APL in the front and sides. I'm planning on flat ironing in June and I will update with those pics in June .


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 26, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. Here is my update length check. My actual goal is BSB and not BSL because I wear my bra low. It looks like I'm pretty close to BSB at the nape and APL in the front and sides. I'm planning on flat ironing in June and I will update with those pics in June .



WOW.its looking good !!! you surely have your goal this year ! beautiful healthy hair there ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 26, 2012)

i am getting annoyed with my hair. it is fine so its so easy too break. Im pissed too cause i dusted today but cut lots of 1 twist.... à BACK ONE ! grrrrr stupid me !


----------



## tashboog (Apr 26, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> WOW.its looking good !!! you surely have your goal this year ! beautiful healthy hair there ;-)


Thanks lady ! I also have fine hair which breaks all the time too . I have to constantly keep my hair trimmed which is why to me my hair isn't as long as it should be but I'm grateful for the length I have retained thus far .


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 26, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> Thanks lady ! I also have fine hair which breaks all the time too . I have to constantly keep my hair trimmed which is why to me my hair isn't as long as it should be but I'm grateful for the length I have retained thus far .



yeah you should bet proud .cant wait too bet there some day .your doing really Well.

WOW you mean fine hair MUST dust /trim regulary ?? nooooo why .i never did that in the first 3 years of journey .Well i need too learn lots about fine hair but there is not that much information out there about it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I'm hairnorexic :-(

I did an unofficial length check as seen here...

But it looks the same length as before and I still need a trim...  

I don't deep condition like I should, but I do protective style/bun. I dunno. I think when I got the color a year ago it really messed me up. 





Just... Sigh...


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 26, 2012)

Whohoo!  Length Check Time!

I hope you ladies will be gracious enough to allow me to stay.  Even though I'm not going for BSL (I'm going for BSB), I would like to stay until I hit BSL..if you'll let me.







I'm still not at BSL.  When I get there, I will do a bra picture.  Hopefully the back rolls will be gone as well. LoL


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2012)

tashboog said:


> Ok ladies. Here is my update length check. My actual goal is BSB and not BSL because I wear my bra low. It looks like I'm pretty close to BSB at the nape and APL in the front and sides. I'm planning on flat ironing in June and I will update with those pics in June .


 
 You will be BSL by the end of the summer and MBL by the end. It's looking good.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 26, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Whohoo!  Length Check Time!
> 
> I hope you ladies will be gracious enough to allow me to stay.  Even though I'm not going for BSL (I'm going for BSB), I would like to stay until I hit BSL..if you'll let me.
> 
> I'm still not at BSL.  When I get there, I will do a bra picture.  Hopefully the back rolls will be gone as well. LoL



MzSwift

Say what?!  You look bsl already!  You must wesr ur bra mega low!  Looks great!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 26, 2012)

FlawedBeauty
I think I want to be undoubtedly AT my brastrap before I feel comfortable claiming BSL.
My Nappiversary is in June, it'll be interesting to see how much my hair stretches then.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm starting to get frustrated. Uggh, I hate these times when it seems like my hair growth comes to a screeching halt. For the past 6 months I have been measuring my hair every couple of months and this last time I was so disappointed because I only had an average of 1/2 inch growth for that time.  

I also noticed that my ends were starting to look a little worn so I went and got them trimmed.  Luckily my stylist is great and understands the difference between a trim and a cut and only snipped about 1/2 in all around. But I digress, anyway I know I probably need to stop wearing my hair out so much but I hate protective styling. Well, I guess I need to do something different to get the growth that I want.  **Just needed to vent a little**


----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2012)

FlawedBeauty said:


> MzSwift
> 
> Say what?!  You look bsl already!  You must wesr ur bra mega low!  Looks great!



This is the same thing I was thinking. MzSwift, you must wear your bra at full MBL approaching waist or something  Congrats on your progress! Your hair is growing so fast. 

Of course you can stay, but seriously you should be looking into MBL and Waist length challenges  I'm just saying


----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2012)

tashboog said:


> Ok ladies. Here is my update length check. My actual goal is BSB and not BSL because I wear my bra low. It looks like I'm pretty close to BSB at the nape and APL in the front and sides. I'm planning on flat ironing in June and I will update with those pics in June .



Are you sure you aren't BSB in the back already? Congrats on your progress! 



tashboog said:


> Thanks lady ! I also have fine hair which breaks all the time too . *I have to constantly keep my hair trimmed which is why to me my hair isn't as long as it should be but I'm grateful for the length I have retained thus far* .



The bolded is how I feel, I have fine hair as well. I'm not where I "should" be either strictly looking at the time/inches. But this is the best growth I've seen in ages and the longest my hair has ever been in my life so I'm grateful.


----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> I think I'm hairnorexic :-(
> 
> I did an unofficial length check as seen here...
> 
> ...



ImanAdero  Sorry you're disappointed   You're still very close.  Is there anything you plan to change up in your regimen to help you get there?


----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2012)

I already posted like 10 pics in APL Challenge a few days ago. Here is my update for this challenge. My chances of making BSL by year end are looking really slim. I might be able to graze it.  

But at any rate, I'm happy with my hair and just simply amazed at having this much hair on my head; it honestly felt kind of surreal when I got it straightened. My hair has never been this long and it feels good to see that all of the things I did to get here weren't in vain (cutting out chemicals, barely ever using heat, meticulous detangling, protective styling/low manipulation, etc). 

It will be interesting to see how long my hair can get. I honestly never thought about much past APL bc it seemed so farfetched so making BSL would be just INSANE to me.


----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> I'm starting to get frustrated. Uggh, I hate these times when it seems like my hair growth comes to a screeching halt. For the past 6 months I have been measuring my hair every couple of months and this last time I was so disappointed because I only had an average of 1/2 inch growth for that time.
> 
> I also noticed that my ends were starting to look a little worn so I went and got them trimmed.  Luckily my stylist is great and understands the difference between a trim and a cut and only snipped about 1/2 in all around. But I digress, anyway I know I probably need to stop wearing my hair out so much but I hate protective styling. Well, I guess I need to do something different to get the growth that I want.  **Just needed to vent a little**



Uniqzoe I don't like protective styling much either. It can be hard trying to find that balance between retaining length/keeping your hair healthy and styles your feel attractive in.  

Hopefully you can find some protective styles you like or find something else in your reggie to tweak so you can get the retention you desire.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 26, 2012)

Imani your hair looks great!  very healthy and thick!  you will be bsl in no time, keep up the good work


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 26, 2012)

i got my silk amino acid today and mixed about a tablespoon in with a packet of Carson Soft Sheen Deep Conditioner and about five drops of jojoba oil. I dc'd for about 45 mins and my hair is so silky. I credit the amino acid to this because I did a dc with the soft sheen and while it definitely made my hair soft, this is silky soft!! lol. The silk amino acid is def a keeper


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 26, 2012)

Imani said:


> @Uniqzoe I don't like protective styling much either. It can be hard trying to find that balance between retaining length/keeping your hair healthy and styles your feel attractive in.
> 
> Hopefully you can find some protective styles you like or find something else in your reggie to tweak so you can get the retention you desire.


 

@Imani, it is hard finding a balance but I'm not giving up.

ETA: Your hair is amazing, I love the fullness!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 26, 2012)

Imani I plan to deep condition more definitely. I probably only do it once a month... Hair is just such a tedious process lol.

But I will definitely be deep conditioning more, co washing more (it's getting warmer)and sealing my ends with castor oil more regularly. I'm also going to box braid my hair for the majority of the summer. Not with extensions, just good ol box braids with my hair.

I'm mean I'm pretty much BSB right now... I just need another inch to fully "claim" it. So I hope to get there by September honestly. After May 20th, I'll get it straightened and trimmed and I'll be on my way then.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2012)

FlawedBeauty said:


> i got my silk amino acid today and mixed about a tablespoon in with a packet of Carson Soft Sheen Deep Conditioner and about five drops of jojoba oil. I dc'd for about 45 mins and my hair is so silky. I credit the amino acid to this because I did a dc with the soft sheen and while it definitely made my hair soft, this is silky soft!! lol. The silk amino acid is def a keeper


 
FlawedBeauty, Where did you get your silk amino acid?


----------



## Mische (Apr 26, 2012)

Please excuse the lurking, ladies! Beautiful hair and keep up the great work. 

Imani do you color your hair? I'm in awe at how rich your color is, and it's so thick and pretty!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo!  Length Check Time!
> 
> I hope you ladies will be gracious enough to allow me to stay.  Even though I'm not going for BSL (I'm going for BSB), I would like to stay until I hit BSL..if you'll let me.
> 
> ...



Congrats!  you are going to be MBL for 2012!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Apr 26, 2012)

faithVA i purchased it from lotioncrafter.com i believe its called.  they are quick with the shipping too!


----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2012)

Mische said:


> Please excuse the lurking, ladies! Beautiful hair and keep up the great work.
> 
> Imani do you color your hair? I'm in awe at how rich your color is, and it's so thick and pretty!



Mische  Thanks! I usually get demi-permanent dark brown rinses. The top of my hair is naturally reddish brown and it looks washed out sometimes so I like the rinses to make it look richer. 

However, I haven't had one done since September and did not get one when when it was straightened last weekend.  I did not get one this time because I want to take swim lessons this summer and didn't want to risk any chemicals on my hair with the chlorine. My hair just has a small amt of oil/serum on it in after it was straightened.  

My hair the day before I got it flat ironed, you can kinda see the red.


----------



## Mische (Apr 27, 2012)

Imani thanks a lot! What line do you usually use for the rinse? I'm seriously considering this. My ends are reddish brown (never colored so it must be a mixture of sun+years of relaxing) and I totally feel like it has that "washed out" look sometimes.  The natural tint of your hair is really pretty though.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You will be BSL by the end of the summer and MBL by the end. It's looking good.


Thanks faithVA ! I would also like to thank you for keeping me on track when I veer off into a tangent .


----------



## tashboog (Apr 27, 2012)

Imani said:


> Are you sure you aren't BSB in the back already? Congrats on your progress!


Imani, I think I am BSB in the back, but I really want to be full BSL by the end of this year so I'm staying in this challenge baby !


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 27, 2012)

So after I flat ironed my hair and humidity started to sink in I decided that I wanted some texture back in my hair so I did a bantu knot out. I did six bantu knots. I applied flaxseed gel that I made. I also added jojoba oil, sweet almond oil, castor oil and pure aloe vera to my flaxseed gel. Then I sealed with a tiny bit of jojoba oil and put it into the knots. This is how I've been rocking my hair the past week.












and when I got bored I added a twisted bang and pushed the hair to one side.












ETA: sorry the pictures are so big. I'm trying to find a way to resize them...


----------



## Imani (Apr 27, 2012)

Mische said:


> Imani thanks a lot! What line do you usually use for the rinse? I'm seriously considering this. My ends are reddish brown (never colored so it must be a mixture of sun+years of relaxing) and I totally feel like it has that "washed out" look sometimes.  The natural tint of your hair is really pretty though.



The rinse I use is by Wella and it's called Chocolate Truffle. I get it done at the salon and I've been using it for almost three years. It doesn't run or rub off like some of the semi permanent rinses (I remember back in the day getting those Jazzing rinses, the ones in the pink bottle, and they would rub off on my clothes, towels etc)


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 27, 2012)

Imani
Your hair is sooo pretty!!
You will def make BSL this year, keep pushin' on girl!

shortdub78
Thanks so much girl!
Every time I read your name in my head I say it like I'm a member of the West Coast Connection (I dunno if you remember that group). LoL


----------



## Imani (Apr 27, 2012)

Waiting on more check ins! Don't be scurred. 

Good job everyone!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 27, 2012)

Posted an update about a month ago. Here I am as of last week.
I think in bsb. What do yall think?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Posted an update about a month ago. Here I am as of last week.
> I think in bsb. What do yall think?




i think yeah!   you are so there!
MzSwift
i do remember!  now i got Dub C in my head!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^ hair4romheavenYou are TOTALLY there girl!


----------



## Zaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey ladies, Iw as going to blow out my hair for the length check but I've been working out daily to get rid of these winter pounds I've put on. I have a photo from mid march when I last blew out my hair so I'll use that one. I also took a photo of my gray hair since I last dyed my hair in January and I'm keeping to an every 3 months schedule on that. My grays are about 1.5" long for 3 months. I'm going to colour my hair again this weekend or the next.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 28, 2012)

Zaz
Looking good, girl!  I see shoulder blade!! 
And thanks for the inspiration.  I need to get my lazy butt up and move more.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh we length checkin now?

 Can i wait til like....next week or so? I was gonna flat iron in May. Plz? That way i can post pics in all the challenges i'm in at the same time.


----------



## GroovyMama (Apr 28, 2012)

Girl we can just length check together. I'm flat ironing for my husband's birthday next weekend. So, I'll be adding my pics on Saturday 5/5.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't remember if there were set days.  I just do my own personal checks at the end of every quarter.  

I like not having the set check ins b/c there's bound to be a pic or two posted at any point in the thread.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so here is the deal with me. I had reached APL but my ends were scraggly and not full so about three weeks ago I got it cut back to SL leaving me two to three inches to reach APL again. I tried posting my pic but I still got some learning to do. However I did create my public fotki so that you ladies can see my new length and I'm gonna use that as my new starting pic. Go to publicfotki.com/sincerelybeautiful


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 28, 2012)

i cleansed and dc'ed overnight
i decided to experiment with a new moisturizing method.  hahaha

instead of LOC i did LOCO (lol)...so, i did liquid, lighter oil, cream moisturizer and thicker oil (or butter might work???).

i really just made this mess up.  i have no idea what i'm doing...dont try this at home LOL...but i'm still trying to find ways to keep my hair moisturized.  like i said, using the shea moisture stuff has really helped me stay moisturized longer, but i'm looking for that extra boost to help even further.  so we'll see, i guess.  

gonna put some twists in my hair a little bit later.

as far as growth goes...it's been almost a month since my little snippity snip.  doesnt feel like i did it that long ago.  it seems like the front has grown a bit.  i cant really tell in the back, though.  hmmm.  ((shrugs))


edit...totally forgot i cant take pictures.  AAAH.  i dunno where my camera is and my phone doesnt work.  i'll be getting a new phone in a few days, so i'll post my pictures then


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2012)

my hair feels nice and soft.  i hope this new combo of moisturizing and sealing helps me when my new growth kicks in.  i use two liquids to moisturize with an oil sheen to seal.  my hair doesn't feel coated anymore.  moisturizer creams feels good for only a day or two, then my hair feels sticky, coated, and i start to have breakage.  i better make it to APL by June (i would have made it this month or sooner, but i had to trim a lot off).  that will keep my on track for BSB for this year.

this is where my hair is currently


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 29, 2012)

shortdub78
Very pretty!  You don't have far to get to APL and June's only two months away.  That seems like a good goal.  
Don't forget the summer growth spurt.  You may be BSB before you know it!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2012)

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];15825219]my hair feels nice and soft. i hope this new combo of moisturizing and sealing helps me when my new growth kicks in. i use two liquids to moisturize with an oil sheen to seal. my hair doesn't feel coated anymore. moisturizer creams feels good for only a day or two, then my hair feels sticky, coated, and i start to have breakage. i better make it to APL by June (i would have made it this month or sooner, but i had to trim a lot off). that will keep my on track for BSB for this year.
> 
> this is where my hair is currently


 

What 2 liquids are you using to moisturize? I was just thinking yesterday that my hair seems to like liquid moisturizers. But it seems to do better with them once my hair is dry. Not sure. Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 29, 2012)

So... yesterday I let a white lady do my hair...



And it turned out beautifully!!!! Growing up the stigma that black people can only do another black persons hair has always been drilled into my head. But I've been proven wrong! A new hair/nail salon opened up yesterday near where I work and I decided to go in since they were having a raffle for a gift basket full of $250 worth of chi and biosilk products. I never used either one of these products but I wasnt going to pass up anything that has the words "FREE", "HAIR" and "PRODUCT" in it. So I first went in just to get a pedicure and to enter the raffle. But then I saw one of the stylist doing a young girls natural hair. The girl had to have about 3c/4a hair. I sat and watched her do her hair the whole time I was getting a pedicure. Her hair turned out BEAUTIFULLY. So I decided to check her out myself. 

I was SO nervous when she started my hair and I think she could tell. The first thing she told me when I sat down in the chair was that my hair was beautiful and she loved my natural curls. She said she could also tell I take really good care of my hair. She think added chi silk infusion onto my hair and detangled it from tip to root. And she wasnt rough AT ALL. I was expecting my 12 year old memories of tenderheadness to creep up on me, but I didnt get that at all. After she detangled my whole head she washed and conditioned with joico products. And gave me the BEST scalp massage ever! She then added more chi silk infusion and blow dried my hair on medium. I was a little scared after this point because I usually have to blow dry on high for my hair to come out as straight as possible, but I kept quiet just to see what she did next. After she blow dried my hair she added a leavin by catwalk for curly hair. She said she always like to add a little bit of leave-in for curly hair even when straightening because it keeps the hair more moisturized. She then started sectioning off my hair about a half inch at a time to flat iron and she added a heat protectant by redken to each section before she flat ironed. And she only flat ironed on 300 degrees.

My hair came out silky straight! I was amazed that this was possible. I then asked her hair my ends looked. And she told me that the front looked very good, but the back could have some taken off. I knew this to be true as well because its hard for me to seek and destroy in the back of my head. Also my hair is natural layers so the back gets it the worst. I think it was great that she consulted me first before she started to cut. Many of my past stylist would just start hacking away before I even noticed. She told me that she was going to do a cutting technique called stacking and that she was going to take off about 2 inches from the very bottom layer so that it would be more even and it would fall a lot better even in its curly state. She also said she was going to take about 1/4 of an inch from everywhere else just to get rid of old ends since I havent done a trim since December. I watched intently on what she was doing to my hair and she did EXACTLY what she said she was going to do. She even gave me a mirror to look at the back of my head while she was cutting. Two inches didnt magically turn into 6 inches. It was TWO inches. After she was done cutting she bumped my ends lightly with the flat iron on 150 degrees and sprayed pure Morracan Argan oil on my hair to add a little shine. My hair has body and is straight. And I'm not scared that I have heat damage or anything. I got out of the chair feeling happy! Even with 2 inches gone and back to above APL, I'm still really happy! My hair looks full and feels great! And it only took an hour and a half.

I think the best part was when I got out the chair and asked her how much it was and she told me $15. NO, not 50, but 15. I almost wanted to hug her and cry tears of joy. A white lady did my hair and shes the best stylist I've ever been to.

I'll be back with pics after I take a shower and unwrap my hair.

ETA: Pictures


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2012)

I did my hair at the hospital yesterday while visiting my mom. Figured it was a good use of time. It takes me 2 to 2.5 hrs to do my hair so I got in a good visit. Years ago I would have never done my hair in public, but now I really don't care  As I've gone through so many things in life, I realize that trying to fit some image is really not that important. Anywayz.

So I'm sitting in the room with hair sticking up, clips everywhere, some hair half braided and I am just enjoying the people going by trying to figure out what I am doing. I get curiousity from both black and white. The black women know what I'm doing. They all have locs or extensions or weaves of some sort. The white women are off course curious. They feel free to ask questions which I'm cool with. So I get, How long does that take you? oh, that smells good what is it?, What did you do to your hair?, and some just looked. It was just fun. Lots of amusement and conversations.

And when I left the hospital, I left with a completed head of box braids. And I was free to go home and do absolutely nothing


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2012)

[USER=220210 said:
			
		

> KurlyNinja[/USER];15828233]So... yesterday I let a white lady do my hair...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm so jealous and mad at you right now  I know my reaction makes no sense. I was jealous initially until you said $15. Then I was mad. Are you saying she did your entire head for $15 or the cut was $15. I can't even get a pedicure for $15.

ok, my vent is over. I am glad that you had such a good experience. So much so I want to fly there and get my hair done. I would love to have someone do my hair because I sure wouldn't do it.

And I am going to reread this when I want to flat iron my hair and use it as a base.

I had a white stylists once. She gave me the best relaxer ever. This was pre flat iron days though. She couldn't use a curling iron for nothing. In her defense though my hair was very, very short.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 29, 2012)

KurlyNinja I used to get the best roller set on natural hair by a Jewish male hairstylist for $10. But a cut, flat iron and curl for $15  I recall feeling a little jealous when I read this too. Is that a special?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 29, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> So... yesterday I let a white lady do my hair...
> 
> And it turned out beautifully!!!! Growing up the stigma that black people can only do another black persons hair has always been drilled into my head. But I've been proven wrong! A new hair/nail salon opened up yesterday near where I work and I decided to go in since they were having a raffle for a gift basket full of $250 worth of chi and biosilk products. I never used either one of these products but I wasnt going to pass up anything that has the words "FREE", "HAIR" and "PRODUCT" in it. So I first went in just to get a pedicure and to enter the raffle. But then I saw one of the stylist doing a young girls natural hair. The girl had to have about 3c/4a hair. I sat and watched her do her hair the whole time I was getting a pedicure. Her hair turned out BEAUTIFULLY. So I decided to check her out myself.
> 
> ...



 your making us all jelous in.here! sounds great! cant wait for pics.


----------



## Victorian (Apr 29, 2012)

Checking in with my update.  I think I have about 3 inches to go before I'm just reaching BSL.  So I'm shooting for my birthday at the end of October.  That'll give me a couple months to grow a bit more so I can get a nice even trim for 2013.
Pic with blue shirt: left is freshly cut on Jan. 20th, right is today.  
Unfortunately I didn't measure in January, but I know it has grown about 1.5 inches since February 12 (second pic)


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What 2 liquids are you using to moisturize? I was just thinking yesterday that my hair seems to like liquid moisturizers. But it seems to do better with them once my hair is dry. Not sure. Still trying to figure it out.


faithVA
i am using Creme Of Nature Argan Oil Leave-in and Hawaiian Silky 14n1.  i diluted the Hawaiian Silky with some distilled water since it is kinda thick.  this has been working so good for my hair lately. i haven't been having crazy breakage like before.  i don't wet my hair down either, i just mist in sections and then apply the HS14 in sections.

i do this on dry hair too.  i can't have it damp though, because then that will make my hair weak.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> i am using Creme Of Nature Argan Oil Leave-in and Hawaiian Silky 14n1. i diluted the Hawaiian Silky with some distilled water since it is kinda thick. this has been working so good for my hair lately. i haven't been having crazy breakage like before. i don't wet my hair down either, i just mist in sections and then apply the HS14 in sections.
> 
> i do this on dry hair too. i can't have it damp though, because then that will make my hair weak.


 
Thanks. That is good to know. I have some of the Hawaiin Silky. I may try something similar.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey ladies! I updated not too long ago, and my last post I told y'all that I had braids and was planning on staying in them until finals were over. Well, that didn't work. I have officially given up the hope of staying in any style longer than a week. My hair is just too fine for that, and I loose more hair than I would have had I let it stay loose the entire time. Hopefully when it gets longer I'll just be able to wear it in a bun all the time, like I did when I was relaxed.

Anyway, I took my hair out and tried to do a rollerset which was a miserable failure. Before I braided my hair up for my usual braidout, I snapped some pictures. I trimmed my hair a bit after my last update picture, and thankfully I'm still happy with my length. 

I'm about to get to the pictures, but let me say one more thing. I'm on a journey to lose the 20 lbs. I put on between August and January due to being back in academia. Anyway, my last update the line for APL was around number five. Now it looks like my APL line is number three. I'm going to first post one of the pictures from my last update, and then my new ones so you guys can help me out. If what I'm seeing is correct, the only thing I can think is that I've lost some weight! I would be so excited if that's the case. 

Anyway, here you go:

*FROM LAST UPDATE*






*YESTERDAY*






*THIS IS JUST A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF THE SHIRT WITH MY ARM DOWN*






Looking at the numbers as they lay now, my goal of BSB is the number six (you can see where the shirt indents a bit in my back where the bottoms of my shoulder blades are). Looks like I'm still on track to hit goal by years end.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 30, 2012)

where is everyone??more updates come on!cant wait.

anyway here is mine (pic of before yesterday):





I am definately going to make a length shirt (i totally failed my first one and quit) i was thinking of buying one maybe... Cause i feel like i am not going anywhere, like since 2 months nothing is happening.ah im happy im apl, but feel like im stuck again!

+my back seems so long.it looks like Apl is far from neck or shoulders compared to others distances .Grrrrr gonna make it à long journey (+ fine hair=easy breakage)!! Well ill try my best


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 30, 2012)

coolsista-paris
Didn't you see my messed up length shirt?  Go ahead and make yours!  You can still track your growth.  The lines don't have to be straight for you to measure how much you have grown.  

GreenEyedJen
I see ya girl!  You're right, you're definitely on track to make it BEFORE the end of the year


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya'll are making me feel bad. LOL! I don't wanna post until the next update


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 30, 2012)

@RegaLady
Aww. Post 'em for yourself! When you see your progress at the next update, you'll be happy you did!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 30, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @RegaLady
> Aww. Post 'em for yourself! When you see your progress at the next update, you'll be happy you did!


 
I will. Maybe by next week. Hopefully my hair will have grown and 1".

Nevertheless, you are making tons of progress, lady! I am very inspired by you.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally got a chance to add those pictures to my previous post. By the time I got to take the pictures my hair had got a little fuzzy from taking a shower and I refused to put more heat on it. Still enjoying my straight hair and loving the thickness of it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 1, 2012)

GreenEyedJen said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I updated not too long ago, and my last post I told y'all that I had braids and was planning on staying in them until finals were over. Well, that didn't work. I have officially given up the hope of staying in any style longer than a week. My hair is just too fine for that, and I loose more hair than I would have had I let it stay loose the entire time. Hopefully when it gets longer I'll just be able to wear it in a bun all the time, like I did when I was relaxed.
> 
> Anyway, I took my hair out and tried to do a rollerset which was a miserable failure. Before I braided my hair up for my usual braidout, I snapped some pictures. I trimmed my hair a bit after my last update picture, and thankfully I'm still happy with my length.
> 
> ...



i get fuzzy hair so fast ( i have fin hair too) breaks easily .protein is my friend and conrows under wig is my best ps ever ! try it out. 

alle others just break my hair..twists are à no no!


----------



## g.lo (May 1, 2012)

this is today shot!!! Although I had setback and have been trimming every month since january ( to eliminate the damage hair), I am happy as I can still see progress. I think I am not very far from BSB and hopefully by the end of the year I will be BSL/MBL (wear my bra low).
Now, I will be dusting every 8 weeks and do hard protein every 8 weeks as well!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 1, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> this is today shot!!! Although I had setback and have been trimming every month since january ( to eliminate the damage hair), I am happy as I can still see progress. I think I am not very far from BSB and hopefully by the end of the year I will be BSL/MBL (wear my bra low).
> Now, I will be dusting every 8 weeks and do hard protein every 8 weeks as well!



great length .that would best bsl on me! you are definetly there this year!


----------



## g.lo (May 1, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> great length .that would best bsl on me! you are definetly there this year!



thank you coolsista-paris, the funny thing is in my head my hair is still very short!!!! bad case of hairnorexia!!!!


----------



## TruMe (May 1, 2012)

Length check:

1st pic - Starting length
2nd, 3rd and 4th pic - Where I was a month ago (mistakenly did a length check)
5th, 6th and 7th pic - Last night (6th and 7th will be in next post)


----------



## TruMe (May 1, 2012)

6th and 7th from ^

I can definitely see thickness between last month and this month.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 1, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> thank you coolsista-paris, the funny thing is in my head my hair is still very short!!!! bad case of hairnorexia!!!!



Im starting to get the desease too. !!! i used to find Apl long. now that i have Apl...i.need mbl at least to feel there is length.


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2012)

Good job everyone! Lots of pretty long hair in here.


----------



## youwillrise (May 1, 2012)

grrr! i SO wish i had taken pictures after i did my little choppy chop.  it's been a month since i did it and i was just moisturizing my hair and i was saying the other day that i cant really tell if it's grown in the back...well, i think it HAS.  man! why didnt i take pictures...i'm pretty sure of it.  when i cut, i cut to the top of my armpit and now it seems like it's moving down.  

i really need to be better about photo taking.  i was never big on taking pictures during any part of my journey.

but hooray


----------



## GroovyMama (May 2, 2012)

So I detangled today after wearing braids with my own hair for about 6 1/2 weeks. It took me about 6 hours to finish because I had to undo the braids detangle a section, twist and move to a new section. I don't think I lost much hair, but I do have one concern. About a quarter of the hair looked like breakage to me. Some long pieces, and some short pieces. I'm kinda freaked out about it. I'll post a picture of all the hair in a ball so you judge what a quarter of it is. I will say that before I started my HHJ in October I was not nice to my hair. By that I mean I was downright brutal. I would wash and condition, air dry in a poof, then tie it down with a bandana, and put a hat on my head until the poof damn near dreaded. I would rip through it to detangle with like a wig brush, then start all over. I was baaaaddd. Could I still be experiencing breakage from that? I think I have a really good reggie, but this breakage ugh! Is all breakage something to be concerned about?


----------



## Skiggle (May 2, 2012)

Here is  my update. I'll be trimming/cutting my ends soon, they are atrocious.  I need to be more patient when  detangle, I lose alot of hair.  @ my ashy elbow.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 2, 2012)

i'm late but here is my update..sorry my last picture is of low quality.  I'm going to start taking my picture exactly the same way in the same light every update because even though I think I've made a little progress I cant really tell in these pictures.
1st picture Jan   
2nd picture Mar    
3rd picture May


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2012)

GroovyMama said:


> So I detangled today after wearing braids with my own hair for about 6 1/2 weeks. It took me about 6 hours to finish because I had to undo the braids detangle a section, twist and move to a new section. I don't think I lost much hair, but I do have one concern. About a quarter of the hair looked like breakage to me. Some long pieces, and some short pieces. I'm kinda freaked out about it. I'll post a picture of all the hair in a ball so you judge what a quarter of it is. I will say that before I started my HHJ in October I was not nice to my hair. By that I mean I was downright brutal. I would wash and condition, air dry in a poof, then tie it down with a bandana, and put a hat on my head until the poof damn near dreaded. I would rip through it to detangle with like a wig brush, then start all over. I was baaaaddd. Could I still be experiencing breakage from that? I think I have a really good reggie, but this breakage ugh! Is all breakage something to be concerned about?



well it is a bit to be concerned about, but what was your hair like prior to getting it braided?  how often were you moisturizing your hair and what method did you use to detangle?

you still could be experiencing damage from your previous unhealthy hair practices.  what did you do after you took your braids out and detangled?


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2012)

DayDreamist said:


> i'm late but here is my update..sorry my last picture is of low quality. I'm going to start taking my picture exactly the same way in the same light every update because even though I think I've made a little progress I cant really tell in these pictures.
> 1st picture Jan
> 2nd picture Mar
> 3rd picture May


 
I can see the progress between pic 2 and 3. With your arms up in pic 3 I can't tell how close you are to BSB but you are closing in on it.


----------



## GroovyMama (May 2, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> well it is a bit to be concerned about, but what was your hair like prior to getting it braided?  how often were you moisturizing your hair and what method did you use to detangle?
> 
> you still could be experiencing damage from your previous unhealthy hair practices.  what did you do after you took your braids out and detangled?


I started taking care of my hair in October last year. I have no idea what type of condition it was in. I just know it couldn't be that good because of how I was treating it. I wasn't moisturizing, sealing, looking at it, nothing. I went straight into doing about 10 cornrows every two weeks. I moisturized with Elasta QP mango butter, and sealed my ends daily with coconut oil (still do). I also co-washed 4 times a week (still do). I sleep in a a whole head baggy every single night. I have been wearing individual braids for the past 12 weeks. I did my first set for 6 weeks. I take the braids out and finger detangle with water, conditioner, and coconut oil. Wash, protein treatment, deep condition, leave-in, then braid back up. I've recently added a light protein deep condition weekly, and I have yet to clarify my hair yet (doing it tomorrow). Right now my hair is in about 12 chunky twists waiting to be washed.

ETA: Progress Pics. 1st 12/30, 2nd 2/18 3rd and 4th 5/2 Flatironing on Friday so I will post those too. Excuse the rolls. I'm pregnant and working on it.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I can see the progress between pic 2 and 3. With your arms up in pic 3 I can't tell how close you are to BSB but you are closing in on it.


 BSB?!   You just made my day!


----------



## Adonia1987 (May 2, 2012)

I am under the dryer with dudley DRC28. I will follow with an overnight moisture DC, and do a sew in tomorrow. If am not too lazy I will take a progress pic but I don't have anyone to take it for me so it might not be too accurate.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 3, 2012)

GroovyMama said:


> I started taking care of my hair in October last year. I have no idea what type of condition it was in. I just know it couldn't be that good because of how I was treating it. I wasn't moisturizing, sealing, looking at it, nothing. I went straight into doing about 10 cornrows every two weeks. I moisturized with Elasta QP mango butter, and sealed my ends daily with coconut oil (still do). I also co-washed 4 times a week (still do). I sleep in a a whole head baggy every single night. I have been wearing individual braids for the past 12 weeks. I did my first set for 6 weeks. I take the braids out and finger detangle with water, conditioner, and coconut oil. Wash, protein treatment, deep condition, leave-in, then braid back up. I've recently added a light protein deep condition weekly, and I have yet to clarify my hair yet (doing it tomorrow). Right now my hair is in about 12 chunky twists waiting to be washed.
> 
> ETA: Progress Pics. 1st 12/30, 2nd 2/18 3rd and 4th 5/2 Flatironing on Friday so I will post those too. Excuse the rolls. I'm pregnant and working on it.



That's some good growth!!!


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

Great Progress GroovyMama. SL to APL and on your way to BSL


----------



## Evolving78 (May 3, 2012)

GroovyMama said:


> I started taking care of my hair in October last year. I have no idea what type of condition it was in. I just know it couldn't be that good because of how I was treating it. I wasn't moisturizing, sealing, looking at it, nothing. I went straight into doing about 10 cornrows every two weeks. I moisturized with Elasta QP mango butter, and sealed my ends daily with coconut oil (still do). I also co-washed 4 times a week (still do). I sleep in a a whole head baggy every single night. I have been wearing individual braids for the past 12 weeks. I did my first set for 6 weeks. I take the braids out and finger detangle with water, conditioner, and coconut oil. Wash, protein treatment, deep condition, leave-in, then braid back up. I've recently added a light protein deep condition weekly, and I have yet to clarify my hair yet (doing it tomorrow). Right now my hair is in about 12 chunky twists waiting to be washed.
> 
> ETA: Progress Pics. 1st 12/30, 2nd 2/18 3rd and 4th 5/2 Flatironing on Friday so I will post those too. Excuse the rolls. I'm pregnant and working on it.



GroovyMama yeah you should have clarified after taking the braids down. and that's good you are starting using light protein weekly.  you could just have buildup.  when was the last time you trimmed your ends?


----------



## GroovyMama (May 3, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> GroovyMama yeah you should have clarified after taking the braids down. and that's good you are starting using light protein weekly.  you could just have buildup.  when was the last time you trimmed your ends?


I trimmed it on 2/17. about 1/4-1/2 inch. In some places an inch.


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 3, 2012)

You guys progress is amazing!!! I dont know if I should stay in this challenge now after my trim and after seeing all these length checks. Im not even sure I'll make bsl this year now. I have to get back to APL first which is about a good two inches away. But at least this time I make APL my front will most likely be SL.


----------



## MzSwift (May 3, 2012)

KurlyNinja
It's worth a shot!

I was SL in April 2011 and very close to BSB by December 2011.
You can do it!!


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @KurlyNinja
> It's worth a shot!
> 
> I was SL in April 2011 and very close to BSB by December 2011.
> You can do it!!


 
That's very encouraging MzSwift. Thank you for that.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> You guys progress is amazing!!! I dont know if I should stay in this challenge now after my trim and after seeing all these length checks. Im not even sure I'll make bsl this year now. I have to get back to APL first which is about a good two inches away. But at least this time I make APL my front will most likely be SL.


 
There are a few of us SL ladies in here KurlyNinja. So you aren't alone. Let's stay the course.


----------



## silenttullip (May 3, 2012)

Great progress ladies, I was sleeping on this thread but I'm still trying to get bsl. I think in the back I'm almost there. I'll post a length check in june.


----------



## Seamonster (May 3, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> You guys progress is amazing!!! I dont know if I should stay in this challenge now after my trim and after seeing all these length checks. Im not even sure I'll make bsl this year now. I have to get back to APL first which is about a good two inches away. But at least this time I make APL my front will most likely be SL.



Girl, I know how you feel. I was getting my courage up.  Looked at all these long haired Women, and quickly put my shoulder length hair into a protective hairstyle


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 5, 2012)

So i figured that if im going to keep using my WnGs as my go to style that i should step my product game up. Used Giovanni products for the first time tonight. I used smooth as silk shampoo which I LOVE.  It actually worked as a great detangler as well as a cleanser. I also used the 50:50 conditioner as well but I used it as a leave in. I made some flaxseed gel tonight and used it to plop my hair. My hair feels super moisturized and looks great so far. My hair isn't 100% dry yet but I can already tell that my hair looks different than normal. And my curls are actually clumping together and weighed down. I think I'm going to keep using flaxseed gel and Giovanni products.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 6, 2012)

Can I join this challenge unofficially?  I'd like to make BSB by New Years.


----------



## nazjha (May 6, 2012)

Waiting until june to post mines. :/


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (May 6, 2012)

Hey ladies, here are some update pics. Im thinking about doing a trim this tuesday. I may cut 1/2 inch since i havent trimmed since my 2 inch cut beginning of january. The first pic is my hair now and the second is from last month when i made APL again.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 6, 2012)

Checking in, gonna try out something new to replace joico k-pak reconstructor in my regimen. I'm trying henna tonight for the first time...I have no idea what I'm doing and I hope my hair benefits from this. I really wanted to try Cassia Obovata but my mom only had regular henna on hand (whatever that meant).  Well I'm off to read a few henna threads and watch some yt vids!


----------



## DivaJones (May 6, 2012)

Sorry ladies I missed the check in but I have Singalese Twist and I am hiding my hair until My BIRTHDAY 10-11-12 So pray for me that I make BSL!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 7, 2012)

Here's my lenf check

I flat ironed with a heat protectant and Crisco on Thursday...this pic was taken yesterday. And i live in Florida so...i think my hair is holding up pretty well!







Its also posted in my album if you want to see closer...for some reason it won't let me attach it.erplexed


----------



## sajjy (May 7, 2012)

I'll working toward BSL on the sidelines since I didn't join in january I honestly didn't think I'd retain APL this year. I'd get really close in the prior years and then experience a set back. I'm hoping to be full APL by June... here's my current length[URL=http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666106.jpg][IMG]http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/24_148/9_246/IMG_0666106.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ImanAdero (May 7, 2012)

I don't want to break down... But I just might buy some new products soon! I just love the way Giovanni Direct Leave in makes my hair feel and my bottle seems to be running low. 

I also need to make a hair Appointment with a Braider soon because I am looking like a troll doll out here with this messy but not protective bun lol. 

I gotta get it together or I'll NEVER make it to BSL.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (May 8, 2012)

This is how the new "mini cut" turned out. I'm back at SL but I know I can still make my goals in due time. I'm getting ready to protective style like crazy. I have been praying on retaining some length. I will CONQUER lol


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 9, 2012)

My siggy pic is my hair in a WnG after the cut I got. I have no heat damage from the straightening (thank God). I actually like the way the front looks about the same length as the back. I may go back at the end of the year and get a blunt cut to get rid of these natural layers.  I love hair that's all one length.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 9, 2012)

Just updating. I DC'd last night on dry hair with DB Pumpkin Seed condish and HV CoCasta Shikakai Oil for an hour. Then cowashed with WEN Cucumber Aloe. Then I did a flexi rod set. Thought I would enjoy this because next weekend my hair will be in braids for the summer.


----------



## Charla (May 9, 2012)

Is APL in the front the same as APL in the back?  I can't tell, and have no one to takes pics for me right now.  When I pull down my nape-area hair, it reaches to about 1-1.5" above APL in the front.

On another note, my bang now reaches my chin!


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

Charla Stick a tape measure underneath your arm pit and see where it comes in the front with your arms down.


----------



## RegaLady (May 9, 2012)

WARNING: My brastrap is put up a little higher, so this is not the location it always is. I happened to be wearing my bra higher than usual this day




I still have about 3 inches to go to get to BSL. I will trim sometime this fall. I am in box braids right now and I intend on wearing them the whole summer to retain length


----------



## Charla (May 9, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Charla Stick a tape measure underneath your arm pit and see where it comes in the front with your arms down.



Seamonster  Yep there's a difference.  I measured about 1.5" difference.  Crud!  So that would mean I'm still in the area of about 3" from APL in the back


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

Charla Look on the bright side, it is only three inches and you will be there in no time.


----------



## Charla (May 9, 2012)

Thanks, Seamonster!  Guess it's time for braids to just hide it away and not stress about it!  I skipped this April check-in, but I'll gear up good for the August one!

With all the exercise and topical growth aids I'm doing, I should at least have a flat stomach, reduced back fat and APL hair by then!


ETA...I know this is crazy, and I know I'm a little obsessed today, but my baby took a pick for me, and I discovered that APL and BSB are really close together!

To get to under the shoulder blade, which is below the bone knob (correct me if I'm wrong) is only about 2.5-3"!!!  

So once I finally hit APL, this goal will be a snap!

So my obsession is over...for the moment


----------



## Imani (May 9, 2012)

PaigeJessica said:


> Can I join this challenge unofficially?  I'd like to make BSB by New Years.



PaigeJessica You can still join officially.


----------



## Missdelicious1 (May 11, 2012)

UPDATE: I know I'm a little late for the April 30th update, but I wanted to wait for my relaxer today.  Here's my update including progress pics from the beginning of my journey:

1st pic: My damaged APL hair in March 2011
2nd & 3rd pics: My hair after I cut off the damage on March 15th 2011; start of my hair journey.
4th pic: My starting pic for this challenge in Nov 2011
5th pic: Today's relaxer update


----------



## Skiggle (May 11, 2012)

I'm officially tired of my hair. As it grows longer, I'm  getting extra lazy. I'm surprised theres hair on my head.
Welp, today I got called a 'fake' natural, by another natural b/c I stay in braids/twists extension for most of the year. I was like wth? She told me I haven't bonded enough w/ my hair. All I could do is laugh in her face. Is this how others are acting now adays...its not 'that' serious....really.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

[USER=107337 said:
			
		

> Skiggle[/USER];15919729]I'm officially tired of my hair. As it grows longer, I'm getting extra lazy. I'm surprised theres hair on my head.
> Welp, today I got called a 'fake' natural, by another natural b/c I stay in braids/twists extension for most of the year. I was like wth? She told me I haven't bonded enough w/ my hair. All I could do is laugh in her face. Is this how others are acting now adays...its not 'that' serious....really.


 
Ok, so what do real naturals do during this bonding period? Is it legal? moral? can it be done in public?  

How was she wearing her hair?

Glad you laughed because she really has a good sense of humor.


----------



## RegaLady (May 11, 2012)

Skiggle said:


> I'm officially tired of my hair. As it grows longer, I'm getting extra lazy. I'm surprised theres hair on my head.
> Welp, today I got called a 'fake' natural, by another natural b/c I stay in braids/twists extension for most of the year. I was like wth? She told me I haven't bonded enough w/ my hair. All I could do is laugh in her face. Is this how others are acting now adays...its not 'that' serious....really.


 
What tha?! Well this natural thing is starting to be some sort of religion for some so


----------



## MzSwift (May 11, 2012)

Fortunately, the crazieis/extremists don't represent ALL naturals so it's cool.  They'll be alright.  I probably would've laughed too.  I may have even added how it was a shame that she wasn't PSing more.


----------



## skraprchik (May 11, 2012)

I'm dropping out of this challenge.  I'm going to focus solely on even APL this year.  I don't think I'd reach BSL before the end with the trimming I'll have to do.

Good luck everyone!  I'll still lurk


----------



## Skiggle (May 11, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> What tha?! Well this natural thing is starting to be some sort of religion for some so



I actually never met a militant natural until now.. All I can do is .




faithVA said:


> Ok, so what do real naturals do during this bonding period? Is it legal? moral? can it be done in public?
> 
> How was she wearing her hair?
> 
> Glad you laughed because she really has a good sense of humor.



I was at an unofficial hair meet up, my good buddy introduced me to some other naturals. I came for the experience....since down here in S.Florida  being natural is still kinda a new thing.. so it was nice meeting other naturals too. But this group is too militant. 

The "ring leader" the one who made the snarky comment was preaching about only using 6 products, being anti-weave and says when her hair breaks she breaks inside too. 
I was like  WTF at the last statement ohwell:, its like she's a slave to her hair. She was wearing a gorgeous chunky twist-out, I can't lie there!



MzSwift said:


> Fortunately, the crazieis/extremists don't represent ALL naturals so it's cool.  They'll be alright.  I probably would've laughed too.*  I may have even added how it was a shame that she wasn't PSing more.*



Too the bold, she actually doesn't believe in the quest for length.. I gave her the side coz all the popular YT'ers she mentioned as being her hair idol *naptural89,haircrush etc* all have long hair. She was a bit salty when another girl showed us progress frm APL to MBL. She mumbled something about the girl needing to trim her dead ends. *side eye*

All in all it was semi-decent experience, will I join them again..hellz no. I'll stick w/ the ladies of LHCF.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

Skiggle said:


> I actually never met a militant natural until now.. All I can do is .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ooh I went to one of those but mine was an official meet-up. It was painful. People had attitudes, causes, stories, issues  I just wanted to know what to put on my hair. I wasn't trying to join any social movement


----------



## MzSwift (May 12, 2012)

I have done Natural meetups with ladies from another board and we have a good time!  We play in each others' hair and help to style.  We go shopping for hair products.  We talk hair.  We eat, A LOT!  We also update the other board members who couldn't make it.  It's so cool to meet ladies from the board and to see hair in person that we've drooled over in pictures.

I don't think I would be interestd in a random meetup w/non-hairboard members.  Because I feel like we know how to be serious about hair in a fun way -- it's a hobby.  Lots of ladies who go natural without the hairboard, IME, seem to be the ones with the cause/movement mentality.


----------



## MzSwift (May 12, 2012)

For the ladies who don't think they'll make it by the EOTY, check this out:

I didn't think I'd make it to APL last year.

Here's April 2011-







Here's December 2011-






I've never had that kind of growth in that short amount of time!  There were only two things that changed. 1) I began going out dancing every Friday night -- no lie!  It was my exercise and I only did it once per week.  2) I began seriously visualizing myself pulling my hair down to that length (past APL) almost daily before bed.  I began increasing it to multiple times per day.

My job is/was stressful, my diet is/was poor and I've been using the same scalp GA (sulfur/MT) since 2010 and have not had any increase in growth like that.


That may not be much growth to some, but that was A LOT for me.  I hope it inspires someone else


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 12, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> For the ladies who don't think they'll make it by the EOTY, check this out:
> 
> I didn't think I'd make it to APL last year.
> 
> ...



Thats awesome retention to me!!  You go girl!!!!  I'm going to start visualizing much more often.


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 12, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> For the ladies who don't think they'll make it by the EOTY, check this out:
> 
> I didn't think I'd make it to APL last year.
> 
> ...


 that is alot to me did you ps most of the time!


----------



## MzSwift (May 12, 2012)

beautyintheyes

Yes, I mainly PS under wigs.  But in the summer, I use mini braids that I leave out and water rinse daily.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> For the ladies who don't think they'll make it by the EOTY, check this out:
> 
> I didn't think I'd make it to APL last year.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder how many people you got to close their eyes and visualize right then.


----------



## MzSwift (May 12, 2012)

LoL!  I hope so!  
I was inspired and reminded by NJoy.  I use visualizing in my personal life with work and with our home but I never thought to use it for my hair until her progress with that.


----------



## RegaLady (May 12, 2012)

MzSwift, I love your progress! Love it, love it!!! I agree about visualizing. Its funny because when I first started this journey I could not visualize myself with long hair because I LOVED me a cute short cut. After years of growing, I find that I now imagine myself with long natural hair and that it looks very good on me. I am working toward that hair goal. 

You know you are inspiration


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 12, 2012)

wow MzSwift : thay is some serious growth/retention !!! great progress!


----------



## MzSwift (May 12, 2012)

Aww RegaLady , thank you so much!!

Yay, it's so good to meet a fellow former short-hair lover!  I rocked short hair for about 15 years and this is the first time I've tried to grow my hair long.  I have never felt as pretty as I did with short hair until my fro grew out!

We're gonna rock with our BSL hair


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 13, 2012)

hi again ladies !!!! its been long (i.had to renew my subscription that was over).

how is everyone doing? im in conrows under braids as.usual. i tried a shampoo this week.it kept my hair soft without me having to pre poo with oil. wow that is great. maybe cause it has no silicons ...no paraben and i didnt find any laureth sulfate  whatever its called lol.
my hair was clean and soft. not stripped like others do. 
+ it has a function against hard water.

garnier fructis :




its all in.french but it must be in.english on the net.


----------



## gforceroy (May 13, 2012)

MzSwift Thank you for sharing those pics! It gives me hope that I will reach my goal by the end of the year. .   Great progress in growth and retention!


----------



## MzSwift (May 13, 2012)

Yay!  And thank you! 

Happy Mother's Day, to all of the mothers and mother-figures in here!


----------



## MzSwift (May 13, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi again ladies !!!! its been long (i.had to renew my subscription that was over).
> 
> how is everyone doing? im in conrows under braids as.usual. i tried a shampoo this week.it kept my hair soft without me having to pre poo with oil. wow that is great. maybe cause it has no silicons ...no paraben and i didnt find any laureth sulfate  whatever its called lol.
> my hair was clean and soft. not stripped like others do.
> ...



coolsista-paris

What type of Garnier is it (Triple Nutrition, Sleek and Shine, etc)?  I would like to try this shampoo on my little man.  I think we have hard water as well.  Thanks!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 13, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris
> 
> What type of Garnier is it (Triple Nutrition, Sleek and Shine, etc)?  I would like to try this shampoo on my little man.  I think we have hard water as well.  Thanks!



hey. i just checked the us garnier website. you dont have all the shampoos we do in france. i didnt find the one in have. mine says new so im wondering if its gonna be released later in the us. weard? mine says "silicon,paraben free". says pure shine in the middle of the bottle. says also anti hard water agent (calcaire in french).


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## ImanAdero (May 13, 2012)

Recently just been stretching my hair in twists or braids and bunning. I need to set up a hair appointment though to get it braided before my triathlons this weekend!

I'm still not really on my hair game like I should be. I don't deep condition or cowash as I should 0_o and it shows. I FEEL like my hair has been the same length for the past 5 months. But I'll get to BSL by the end of the year. So I'm not in a rush. 

I'm workin on it though.


----------



## Imani (May 13, 2012)

Hey everyone! Checking in really quickly. I have to do some training for work for the next couple weeks so I may not be online as much. 

My hair seems to be doing pretty well after I washed it following my professional straightening for the length check. It seems to be doing better with moisture and much easier to comb. I think I'm going to start adding some more aggressive shampoos to my reggie. I've been in the Hi Porosity Thread, trying to come up with some reggie ideas-I am thinking this property of my hair may dictate a lot of my reggie. I bought some Giovanni Tea Tree shampoo and I think it helped to get my front to curl up more (its has this loose random frizz texture naturally plus some heat damage from when I used to wear straight half wigs).  

I also tried a "wash and go" which was a bust. I just don't think I have wash and go hair or the patience for it even if I did-it was taking forever to dry and in the meantime I was walking around looking like I had a jherri curl, just not the hotness. I was back in a trusty twist out the next day.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 14, 2012)

I wore a roller set throughout most of last week. Last night I sprayed with my hair with my conditioner mix and sealed with Marie Dean Whipped Raspberry Mango Hair Butter (I really like this butter it smells wonderful and melts right in your hand!) and did a braid n curl. This is the best braid n curls I've ever done! I plan to do a henna treatment some time this week before putting my hair in senegalese twists on Sat. I hope I have time too...


----------



## kandiekj100 (May 14, 2012)

I'm hanging out b/w APL and BSB and I know that's a direct result of the kinky twisits I had in for 6 weeks at the beginning of the year and the wigs I've been rocking. Y'all I am so torn as to what to do now. I could keep on wigging it, but I've grown tired of taking my hair off. I would love to get a sew-in, with my parameter out or braids. I've been thinking of this for a few weeks now and have not made a move yet. 

I'm not sure what is so difficult about me committing to one. I think it's b/c I don't know what type of hair to get in either case. I know I want curly hair if I get a sew-in. I live in Florida and now is not the time for straightening my hair out to match straight weave. And the braids, I'm just not sure what style: small, medium, large, actual braids, sengelese twists, kinky twists, UGH!  I think I'd get more longetivity out of braids, but the weave thing sounds so intriguing.


----------



## Charla (May 14, 2012)

Hi, fellow BSB/BSL strivers!  My summer has begun so I won't have time to check in here regularly, but I will be back for the August check-in for sure!  Can't wait, actually!  Don't know what length I'll be then, but it has to be longer than it is now, right! 

My summer reggie is going to be alternating between braids and wigs.  By August I'll need a trim I'm sure, but I'll wait until after the check-in.

My success you, Ladies!  See you at the end of summer!


----------



## MzSwift (May 14, 2012)

kandiekj100 

I still feel like there's no better way to PS and pamper your hair than when rocking a wig.  But I totally understand needing a break.  I often switch between braid/twist extensions and wigs.  

Another way I take a break is to rock the wig M-F and then rock an "out" style Fri night through Sunday.  Rebraid, wash/DC and then back to the wigs during the work week.

I have so much weave hair but I have never put one in b/c I realized that I need the access to take care of my hair while PSing.  Even when I rock the extensions, I can't keep them in too long (longer than 4 weeks) because I feel the need to attend to my hair.

GL w/whatever you decide!


----------



## ImanAdero (May 14, 2012)

Hair is currently in 2 french braids...

Man having dense/thick natural hair is HARD. It was seriously a struggle putting my STRETCHED hair into the two french braids.


----------



## g.lo (May 15, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> For the ladies who don't think they'll make it by the EOTY, check this out:
> 
> I didn't think I'd make it to APL last year.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for sharing this, last year I started my HHJ with  NL and i used to dream and feel may hair APl, I made Apl in November. 
this year is a different story, from the beginning of the year i couldn't see my hair (in my mind) longer, i had a bad case of hairanorexia that started to settle in me and I did allow it as well! Thanks for this post as you just reminded me that i should not accept the hairnarorexia and start visualizing again! BSl for this year!!!


----------



## TruMe (May 16, 2012)

ImanAdero - I also want to put my hair in a french braid, just for a change in style but even without the thick hair, I still can't seem to manage one.  It is very hard with curly hair for me.  Oh well.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 17, 2012)

I'm getting senegalese twist on Sat so last night I shampoo'd with Aveda Dry Remedy Shampoo and did a henna gloss treatment. I let that sit for 2 hours then DC'd overnight with DB Deep Conditioner Mask/HV Moist 24/7/ and Peppermint Oil. I wash that out with tressemme natural conditioner (since I needed more slip) this morning. Then I blow dried my hair with Aveda Smooth Fusion & USC and did two french braids. I'll keep this in until Sat. My hair feels so soft and moisturized. I  Aveda.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 17, 2012)

Deep conditioned overnight and currently in 6 twists pinned up on my head.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 17, 2012)

Washed my hair and Deep conditioned overnight


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 17, 2012)

I am determined to make BSL this year! Even after my trim. I'm back on a strict exercise regimen, I'm taking a womens sports vitamin. I've also started back on taking Biotin (7,500mcg). I'm also hoping to see a summer growth spurt and hoping that the Aloe Vera rinses that I've started doing will help with retention as well as growth.


----------



## RegaLady (May 17, 2012)

Today makes 10 days being in my braids, I have 20 more days to go.  I hope to get kinky twists for the summer and baggy bun while I am in them.  I will make BSL in December, so it will be non stop protective styling for me.

On another note, I have hooded dryer that should be arriving tomorrow. I would love to test it out, but I'll wait.


----------



## Skiggle (May 17, 2012)

Hairwise I had a productive day. Wash, henna and DC with moisture/protein. Spring twists tomorrow. I also trimmed my hair. and it made soo much difference. Instead of spending hours detangling it took me two hours and some change. So happy.Ladies please don't wait to trim your ends b/c you want to keep your length it isn't worth it. The snagging and the breaking was too much for me
I will be protective styling for the rest of the year.


----------



## djkforeal (May 17, 2012)

Hello,
I am just now getting around to updating my length because I really contemplated using heat on my hair and I just could not do it.  I just pulled my hair down in the back after it had just been clarified and deep conditioned.  I can't believe how short my hair shrinks up to, I have fine hair so it either needs to be flat ironed so it can hang to it's natural length without pulling on it.  I tried the curly girl method of detangling my hair with my fingers while taking it down from my protective style that had been in for the last 3 weeks, and it worked out really well, I did not lose as much hair as I experience when detangling with the comb.  I am also oiling my scalp with natural oils while it is braided under my lace wig and it has helped out a lot with matting and tangling while in the protective style.  
I don't think I will use heat on my hair until the fall because my flat iron will not last a full day during a Cali summer.  I am doing a very low maintenance regimine where I am on the verge of very lazy with my hair and just leaving it alone in 2 french braids for 2 to 3 weeks at a time.  I am just hoping to make full BSL by the end of the year and I want to thicken up my hair for then so I may start taking Biotin again even though I feel it broke me out last time.
That's all for now...


----------



## iamtan (May 18, 2012)

Heres my update even though im unofficially in the challenge.  I'm not sure if im BSL length but I do know that i'm past BSB!!!  I think I have 2 more inches left.


----------



## youwillrise (May 18, 2012)

Here are some photos I just took today.  (may 18, 2012).  Chopped a good amount at the begininning of april 2012, so it's shorter than it was at the start of the challenge.  I still don't know how to rotate pics on my phone...so they are sideways.  Ha.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 21, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> Checking in, gonna try out something new to replace joico k-pak reconstructor in my regimen. I'm trying henna tonight for the first time...I have no idea what I'm doing and I hope my hair benefits from this. I really wanted to try Cassia Obovata but my mom only had regular henna on hand (whatever that meant).  Well I'm off to read a few henna threads and watch some yt vids!



Update:
I have tried henna twice since the above post and it has changed my regimen for the better.  My hair is loving it.  I make a henna gloss and leave it on for 3 hours, I've done that biweekly this month, and my breakage has reduced by 90% and that lasts for a week and a half, not sure if that is normal.  My hair splits and breaks this way normally and I only wear protective styles.  I think henna was the missing step in my regimen.  My strands are stronger and noticeably bigger to my surprise.

Next month I will start adding silk amino acids to my DC, I want to get all the steps in my regimen to be strengthening in some way.  Depending on what my fine strands can take.


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 21, 2012)

Ok. So I dont know if its the aloe vera rinses, the castor oil, the biotin, the exercises I've been doing or the fact that I'm eating more healthy and drinking a lot more water. Or all of these factors put together. But I've gained an inch in the past 3 weeks. I use the tattoo on my back as a hair guide and when I had my trim my hair was at the bottom of the first part of my tattoo. Now its at the bottom of the second part of my tattoo. Thats an inch worth of growth in less than a month! I usually get a little less than half an inch a month. I'm going to keep on doing everything I'm doing right now. At this rate i should be back to APL in no time and sailing right on through to BSL.


----------



## baddison (May 21, 2012)

Here's my most recent shot.  Taken sometime in April.   I still have a few more inches to go....but I'm glad for every bit of progress I've made so far.  Thanks for all the help, advice, and encouragement!!! Y'all are a great bunch!


----------



## baddison (May 21, 2012)

CurlsBazillion said:


> Update:
> I have tried henna twice since the above post and it has changed my regimen for the better. My hair is loving it. I make a henna gloss and leave it on for 3 hours, I've done that biweekly this month, and my breakage has reduced by 90% and that lasts for a week and a half, not sure if that is normal. My hair splits and breaks this way normally and I only wear protective styles. I think henna was the missing step in my regimen. My strands are stronger and noticeably bigger to my surprise.
> 
> Next month I will start adding silk amino acids to my DC, I want to get all the steps in my regimen to be strengthening in some way. Depending on what my fine strands can take.


 

Definitely a +1 to henna!!!  I've been faithfully henna'ing monthly since 2008!!  It really works wonders to strengthen the hair.  I've totally stopped using protein treatments on my strands.  I do whole-head hennas with NUPUR henna, every second Friday of each month.  It leaves the hair shiny, and strong, and a beautiful color deposit.  Thumbs up to henna!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 21, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> Definitely a +1 to henna!!!  I've been faithfully henna'ing monthly since 2008!!  It really works wonders to strengthen the hair.  I've totally stopped using protein treatments on my strands.  I do whole-head hennas with NUPUR henna, every second Friday of each month.  It leaves the hair shiny, and strong, and a beautiful color deposit.  Thumbs up to henna!!



maybe i should get back to trying this?   my fine hair.needs strenghtening!ive got some in the bathroom.but i need to finish my aphogee 2step protein.hate that smell. 

the thing i hate os rincing out henna: so hard to take everything out.

my mix use to be: henna,1 egg,olive oil,essential oil of choice. my hair was great !!!!!!!!!!!  i also once put double cream/yogurt in.my mix. it was good.


----------



## melisandre (May 22, 2012)

Is it too late to join???    I just completed the APL challenge, so now my new goal is BSB/BSL.

What is your goal date for BSL? _December '12_

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? _This would be my first time as BSL, but I'm confident that I can make it!_

Whats your current length? _APL_

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?  _Natural_

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  _Protective styling, low manipulation, no heat_

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?  _Probably flat iron and whip my hair back and forth.   Then continue protective styling and growing._

I attached my starting pic.


----------



## MzSwift (May 22, 2012)

Welcome melisandre !! 


Hair update:
So, my hair is still loose and I feel like I won't show much progress in June b/c I've had my hair out so much in April and May   We'll see.


----------



## Skiggle (May 22, 2012)

MzSwift, you know what I have this same problem. I always feel guilty when I have my hair out. ALWAYS! I constantly think like, "Dang I'm not gonna make my goal by-so and so". Then when I protective style--I miss my hair erplexed.Crazy, huh?! I hope when I reach my goal of HL.. I can stop worrying and not give a **** if I wear my hair out.


----------



## TruMe (May 22, 2012)

Skiggle - Exactly my feelings!


----------



## Skiggle (May 22, 2012)

TruMe said:


> @Skiggle - Exactly my feelings!




LOL, I'm glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## MzSwift (May 22, 2012)

Thanks ladies!  So glad I'm not the only one.
I think it's b/c I've seen how beneficial PSing for my fine hair.  The only way I feel comfy having it out is when it's in mini braids b/c I still feel like I'm protecting it in some manner. LoL

I'm with you Skiggle, I hope that once I reach my goal (whatever that is), I can make the transition into maintenance mode.


----------



## ImanAdero (May 22, 2012)

So mad...

Went to go get my hair straightened... My fault, it's humid outside. 

But she cut wayyyy more than I thought she would. Again, my fault :-( I didn't tell her to layer the enda so when she trimmed it, she trimmed it all to one length. Which is good, it's nice and thick. Nice and healthy. 

But I back to APL. I'm literally a good 4 inches from BSL, when I was only an inch away!

In the bright side, she used great products on my hair and it was only $32 for a deep condition, trim and flat iron... So I can't complain too much lol

Here's 2 pictures. One shows the puff and how short it is now. The other is me trying to make light and I recurled it (Lord PRAY for my hair being able to take the heat.


----------



## MzSwift (May 22, 2012)

Very pretty, ImanAdero !


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 23, 2012)

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> So mad...
> 
> Went to go get my hair straightened... My fault, it's humid outside.
> 
> ...



i love it!


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> So mad...
> 
> Went to go get my hair straightened... My fault, it's humid outside.
> 
> ...


 
$32 is a good price. I like how full your hair looks. With your healthy ends, you will gain your length back quickly. um, Good luck with maintaining your style


----------



## JerriBlank (May 23, 2012)

Skiggle and CurlsBazillion , what kinds of henna are.you guys using? I want a good brand w/o the color.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (May 23, 2012)

Sooooo...I trimmed my hair again. I couldn't help it. I got my hair braided/twisted for my birthday, and the ends of the twists looked soooo limp and sad. I hate that I'm still feeling the residual effects of bleaching my hair, more than a year after the fact. I just couldn't take it. My ends were waving, when they should have been curling. So I clipped away. And feel great. My first goal was to make it to BSB and then slowly clip the dyed ends off, then continue my length journey. But I'm not used to sad ends. Even before I came to the boards, I took care of my ends.

So anyway. That's what's up with me. I'm not dropping out of this challenge, as I still believe I can make my goal by years end. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 23, 2012)

JerriBlank said:


> @Skiggle and @CurlsBazillion , what kinds of henna are.you guys using? I want a good brand w/o the color.



JerriBlank  i'm using this brand.  Can't complain because I have nothing to compare it to since this is my fist bag of henna.  The next thing I'm buying is cassia to see which is best for me.


----------



## RegaLady (May 23, 2012)

Braids are out! I haven't washed in 4 weeks and I don't plan on doing so until the weekend...maybe.  I am in a bun and focusing on M & S'ing and manipulating as low as possible.  My two year post BC is coming up in a couple of weeks and I am pushing for BSB.


----------



## GIJane (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm know I have been missing for a while but I was in the process of redeploying back to the USA. I just had my peeps flat iron my hair.


----------



## Skiggle (May 24, 2012)

JerriBlank said:


> @Skiggle and @CurlsBazillion , what kinds of henna are.you guys using? I want a good brand w/o the color.


The brand I use leaves color deposit. I would recommend cassia henna, which has the same property as regular henna but does the job w/o the color.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 24, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Hair is currently in 2 french braids...
> 
> Man having dense/thick natural hair is HARD. It was seriously a struggle putting my STRETCHED hair into the two french braids.



ImanAdero tell me about it! I see me and you have similar type hair and...i gave up on doing the french braids and cornrows. The only time i braid my hair now is for braidouts...and that means, Celies! My hair doesn't really like braids and twists too much, my ends get all tangled when i take them out...so i don't do them often.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Imani (May 24, 2012)

djkforeal said:


> Hello,
> I am just now getting around to updating my length because I really contemplated using heat on my hair and I just could not do it.  I just pulled my hair down in the back after it had just been clarified and deep conditioned.  I can't believe how short my hair shrinks up to, I have fine hair so it either needs to be flat ironed so it can hang to it's natural length without pulling on it.  I tried the curly girl method of detangling my hair with my fingers while taking it down from my protective style that had been in for the last 3 weeks, and it worked out really well, I did not lose as much hair as I experience when detangling with the comb.  I am also oiling my scalp with natural oils while it is braided under my lace wig and it has helped out a lot with matting and tangling while in the protective style.
> I don't think I will use heat on my hair until the fall because my flat iron will not last a full day during a Cali summer.  I am doing a very low maintenance regimine where I am on the verge of very lazy with my hair and just leaving it alone in 2 french braids for 2 to 3 weeks at a time.  I am just hoping to make full BSL by the end of the year and I want to thicken up my hair for then so I may start taking Biotin again even though I feel it broke me out last time.
> That's all for now...



djkforeal
Um, you look definitely BSL to me!  I guess full BSL would be...almost MBL? Lol.  Congrats on your progress


----------



## Imani (May 24, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> So mad...
> 
> Went to go get my hair straightened... My fault, it's humid outside.
> 
> ...



ImanAdero

I'd love to have some thick hair like that!   I wouldn't even care how long it was if my hair was that thick.


----------



## Imani (May 24, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Thanks ladies!  So glad I'm not the only one.
> I think it's b/c I've seen how beneficial PSing for my fine hair.  The only way I feel comfy having it out is when it's in mini braids b/c I still feel like I'm protecting it in some manner. LoL
> 
> I'm with you Skiggle, I hope that once I reach my goal (whatever that is), I can make the transition into maintenance mode.



MzSwift  Man, now I feel guilty. I'm the opposite, I've gotten to where I'm like F it on protective styling  I wore wigs exclusively for an entire year; and before that when I was transitioning I wore them parttime for about a year (Id wear it out and straight on the weekends and halfwigs during the week). I just got tired of them and wanted to learn more about and how to style my natural hair. Right now I'm wearing twistouts, usually always pulled back in ponytail. I tried twists, but didn't like how they looked although I do plan to revisit soon. And don't want to fool with braid or twist extensions.  

Its summer, I'm having fun, I plan to be in a bun (on stretched or twisted hair) the entire fall/winter. One thing I do want to tackle is my ends. Even after I trimmed last month, I'm still not happy with them, so I will probably trim some more in June.


----------



## djkforeal (May 25, 2012)

Imani said:


> @djkforeal
> Um, you look definitely BSL to me!  I guess full BSL would be...almost MBL? Lol.  Congrats on your progress



Thanks a lot, that really encourages me to continue on. :blowkiss:


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 25, 2012)

I'm SO glad its getting hot hot hott!! Wash N Go city!!! I don't know what i'm gonna do come Fall...maybe more buns?

I'm DC'ing right now..tryna use up my Novex Chocolate deep treatment. That thing lasted a long time! I don't know how long its been in my hair


----------



## RegaLady (May 25, 2012)

So the heat and with summer on the way, I installed some twists with extensions. I like them even though they are hot. I have to say even though I retained some good length from the braids, I had breakage .  I won't trim until the twists are out. I will try to leave these in for about 4-6 weeks considering they took a while to put in.


----------



## RegaLady (May 26, 2012)

Ugh, frustrated again! Does anyone know, MzSwift, what hair to use when doing twist extensions? I should have asked before installing but the hair I used is crunchy and hard and I don't know the effect that will have on my own natural hair. I have spritzing my twists down like crazy.  I want to be able to maintain moisture and retain length while having these twists in. Any ideas? Or should I go and take the twists down and start over?


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

[USER=46883 said:
			
		

> RegaLady[/USER];16026567]Ugh, frustrated again! Does anyone know, @MzSwift, what hair to use when doing twist extensions? I should have asked before installing but the hair I used is crunchy and hard and I don't know the effect that will have on my own natural hair. I have spritzing my twists down like crazy. I want to be able to maintain moisture and retain length while having these twists in. Any ideas? Or should I go and take the twists down and start over?


 
I use marley braid hair when doing kinky twists. Not sure if those are the types of twist you did. Some people wash their hair before starting. 

As long as you keep your hair moisturized underneath you should be ok. Are you planning on washing in the twist? Usually when you wash and condtion everything softens right up. In the mean time, get a good braid spray, something with glycerin helps soften up everything.


----------



## RegaLady (May 26, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I use marley braid hair when doing kinky twists. Not sure if those are the types of twist you did. Some people wash their hair before starting.
> 
> As long as you keep your hair moisturized underneath you should be ok. Are you planning on washing in the twist? Usually when you wash and condtion everything softens right up. In the mean time, get a good braid spray, something with glycerin helps soften up everything.


 
faithVA,

Thank you so much for this!!! You saved me from taking out all my hard work.  Yes, I have the marley braid hair. I will wash after two weeks and yes for now I am using a glycerin spray to help soft everything.  Thanks a ton!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 26, 2012)

The whit bra pic is my startimg pic and the no bea pic was taken about a month ago. Im getting there very slowly but surely


----------



## lamaria211 (May 26, 2012)

I dont no how I posted one of them twice please excuse


----------



## Imani (May 26, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Ugh, frustrated again! Does anyone know, MzSwift, what hair to use when doing twist extensions? I should have asked before installing but the hair I used is crunchy and hard and I don't know the effect that will have on my own natural hair. I have spritzing my twists down like crazy.  I want to be able to maintain moisture and retain length while having these twists in. Any ideas? Or should I go and take the twists down and start over?



RegaLady Not trying to scare you or tell you to take your twists down...but just wanted to add my experience with the Marley braid hair. I have fine, porous, 4b hair and a sensitive scalp.  I used this hair for kinky twist extensions when I was transitioning. I didn't have the best experience. Could've been user error or just specific to me. I kept them in for a month. The hair was so hard, it made my scalp hurt and itch.  It also dried out and tangled/knotted with my hair when I took them out.  It wasn't a horrific experience, didn't cause a major setback or anything but I wouldn't do it again. I just remember the fake hair felt so hard up against my real hair and I had a few bad knots. 

I used a spray moisturizer almost daily and also shampooed and DC'd my hair at the two week mark; My shampoo technique was I sprayed my scalp with water and shampoo mix.


----------



## RegaLady (May 26, 2012)

Imani said:


> @RegaLady Not trying to scare you or tell you to take your twists down...but just wanted to add my experience with the Marley braid hair. I have fine, porous, 4b hair and a sensitive scalp. I used this hair for kinky twist extensions when I was transitioning. I didn't have the best experience. Could've been user error or just specific to me. I kept them in for a month. The hair was so hard, it made my scalp hurt and itch. It also dried out and tangled/knotted with my hair when I took them out. It wasn't a horrific experience, didn't cause a major setback or anything but I wouldn't do it again. I just remember the fake hair felt so hard up against my real hair and I had a few bad knots.
> 
> I used a spray moisturizer almost daily and also shampooed and DC'd my hair at the two week mark; My shampoo technique was I sprayed my scalp with water and shampoo mix.


 
Imani

Thank you so much for this. The hair is hard and crunchy and the funny part is it didn't really feel that way until I put the hair in. One brand was softer and still is softer than the other.  I don't think I would do the FEMI brand ever again. It feels like wire.  But I will take your advice.


----------



## Foxglove (May 27, 2012)

Imani RegaLady Janet so far has given me the softest kinky twists ever and they remained soft the entire 6 weeks I had them in


----------



## MzSwift (May 27, 2012)

RegaLady

Sorry so lte...
I use Janet Marley braid for kinky twists as well.  It's very light hair.  Compared to my normal, senegalese-type twist extensions, the hair is more rough feeling.  But YOUR hair should not be.  Did you use anything on your hair when you installed them?

I make my own braid spray of 70-80% water + a squirt or two of moisturizing condish + a few dropss of peppermint/EVOO and a citrus oil.  My hair doesn't respond well to glycerin so I tend not to use it but many swear by it.  I spray my hair twice per day and wrap it up every night to maintain the style.  

If you don't feel like mixing your own, I like African Royale braid spray.  Sometimes, I'll mix a little Infusium 23 into my mix or with the African Royale.

I used to wash in my extensions but I've decided not to unless I plan to wear them in an upstyle.  I wash with an 80/20, water/product, mix. 

Try the moisturizing for a week.  You may want to try doing it multiple times per day for a week.  If your hair doesn't feel better, IA that you should take them down and start over.

HTH!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2012)

Is this an open challenge???


----------



## RegaLady (May 27, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> @Imani @RegaLady Janet so far has given me the softest kinky twists ever and they remained soft the entire 6 weeks I had them in


 
I will be buying this next time. Thank you Foxglove!


----------



## RegaLady (May 27, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @RegaLady
> 
> Sorry so lte...
> I use Janet Marley braid for kinky twists as well. It's very light hair. Compared to my normal, senegalese-type twist extensions, the hair is more rough feeling. But YOUR hair should not be. Did you use anything on your hair when you installed them?
> ...


 
Thank you Mz.Swift. I will try the Janet Collection next time. The hair is softening up, but I will not be getting this brand again.  Your spray sounds like the spritz I use, it makes my hair softer but not the extensions itself. I will wait about a week to see if the weave breaks a little.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 28, 2012)

I know I'm late, but thanks for letting me join!

*What is your goal date for BSL?
*
December 31st, 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?
*
This will be my first time ever being BSL as an adult. My hair was long when I was about 4, but I can't remember if it was past BSL or not. When I cut my relaxer off almost two years ago it was a little above APL so I'm excited to be making new length milestones now that I'm natural.

*Whats your current length? 
*
APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*
Natural

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc)
*
I shampoo and deep condition weekly. My shampoo is Giovanni 50:50 and my conditioner is Aubrey Organic White Camellia. I add raw honey and olive oil to the conditioner to make a DC. I always DC for an hour on dry hair. I protective style usually. Lately I've been wearing buns more often just because I can. I don't use heat except for my hooded dryer.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL? 
*
Focus on MBL and WL!! WL 2013!! 

My starting picture taken April 22nd of this year.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 28, 2012)

Well I'll just join away ways haha ! 
What is your goal date for BSL?
December 31st 2012 11:59 pm

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? 
I've never been bsl before and im on 
my way to WL hair.  

Whats your current length? 

Fully Natural

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? 
Weekly shampoo. 
Alternating moisture/protein DC
Henna once. Month 
Protective styling ... Mainly bunning due to my laziness. 
MN scrub on Scalp everyday 

What do you plan to do once you make BSL?  Treat myself to a Dominican blow out. Then back to work on MBL!


----------



## growbaby (May 29, 2012)

Good morning ladies.. I joined this challenge at the beginning of the year but wasn't too active only being SL. I am now APL and here to stay  .. I have 7 months to grow 3 inches to BSL and I think I can do it! Hope u ladies have a wonderful week.


----------



## deedoswell (May 29, 2012)

Just lurking!!!  Hope you ladies don't mind.  Wish I would have joined!!!  Good luck!!! HHG


----------



## irisak (May 29, 2012)

Is this challenge still open? I think I have a chance of making this goal now that I made APl.  Especially if I keep Psing like I have all year.


----------



## Imani (May 29, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> Imani RegaLady Janet so far has given me the softest kinky twists ever and they remained soft the entire 6 weeks I had them in



I don't remember the brand I used. It was an African Braiding shop and they already had the hair there, I'm sure it wasn't the best quality. But it turned me off from the entire experience. My head itched so bad and that hair felt like straw. It did soften up some over time after constantly moisturizing it, but it still was very rough compared to how soft my real hair was and tangled badly. It made me never want to get synthetic hair again.


----------



## Imani (May 29, 2012)

Ladies, yes the challenge is still open


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 29, 2012)

Imani said:
			
		

> I don't remember the brand I used. It was an African Braiding shop and they already had the hair there, I'm sure it wasn't the best quality. But it turned me off from the entire experience. My head itched so bad and that hair felt like straw. It did soften up some over time after constantly moisturizing it, but it still was very rough compared to how soft my real hair was and tangled badly. It made me never want to get synthetic hair again.



Most synthetic braiding hair is coated with ... Some chemical I forgot the name of and the only way to get it off of the hair is to do a vinegar bath/soak with the hair before installation or shampoo ... That chemical causes the itchiness and irritation.


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 29, 2012)

Dear Jesus, 

All I want for Christmas is BSL hair.

-Amen


----------



## irisak (May 30, 2012)

Imani said:
			
		

> Let's do it!!!
> 
> Yep, its about that time, 2011 is winding down, time to get ready for 2012 goals.  So lets get it popping!
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone do I can't copy and paste. 
My goal date for bsl is 12/31/12
I was close to bsl as a child but have always hovered at sl to apl as an adult. I am currently apl (yay!!!!!)! I've always had fairly healthy hair care practices but had issues retaining length and was infamous for setbacks from too much heat or not having a set reggie. Now I'm serious about hhg.
Here is my starting pic from the beginning of this month. I'm going to take another progress pic when I take down my sew in the end of June.

Eta the other answers.
I currently take a multivitamin, plus 2530 mcg of booting. I've been psing in sew ins. I co wash 2-3 times weekly (gotta love s good curly weave) and shampoo biweekly. I moisturize every other day with an applicator bottle containing mn, rosewater, vatika, grapeseed oil, and evoo. When i take my install down/prep for a new one, I clarify,dc, do a hard protein treatment as needed, and do a hot. I then coat my strand while damp in a homemade shew butter blend and let air dry prior to blending. 
I'm not sure what I'll do when I hit bsl. Hairorexia is already kicking in and I only believe I'm apl when looking at pics. My goal length is mbl so I'll probably swing for a few weeks and then get back on the psing grind lol
Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak (May 30, 2012)

So I'm thinking when I take this install down, I'm going to do a real length with flat ironed air instead of wet hair.  I didn't think about shrinkage seeing that I'm just barely texlaxed and have a very curly natural texture.  Does it make me obsessive that I think it will be longer if I flat iron this time instead of just check wet?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 30, 2012)

Imani said:
			
		

> I don't remember the brand I used. It was an African Braiding shop and they already had the hair there, I'm sure it wasn't the best quality. But it turned me off from the entire experience. My head itched so bad and that hair felt like straw. It did soften up some over time after constantly moisturizing it, but it still was very rough compared to how soft my real hair was and tangled badly. It made me never want to get synthetic hair again.



 Alkaline!! I think...


----------



## bride91501 (May 30, 2012)

Hey ladies!  I've been MIA for a little bit...b/w the kids and work and the husband...I've been swamped  

I missed the end of April length check, but then I thought I'd just do a post for my 2-year nappiversary, which is tomorrow Now that it's here, I'm feeling real meh about my hair progress.  I haven't checked it in a few months (February I think?), but for some reason I feel like it's not growing/I'm not retaining like I was before. Idk....

I'm gonna get my DH to take photos anyway, which I'll try to post tomorrow. Wish me luck


----------



## baddison (May 30, 2012)

bride91501 said:


> Hey ladies! I've been MIA for a little bit...b/w the kids and work and the husband...I've been swamped
> 
> I missed the end of April length check, but then I thought I'd just do a post for my 2-year nappiversary, which is tomorrow Now that it's here, I'm feeling real meh about my hair progress. I haven't checked it in a few months (February I think?), but for some reason I feel like it's not growing/I'm not retaining like I was before. Idk....
> 
> I'm gonna get my DH to take photos anyway, which I'll try to post tomorrow. Wish me luck


 
Congratulations on your 2-year "Nappiversary"....looking forward to your pics!!


----------



## TruMe (May 30, 2012)

How did I miss my 1 year anniversary being natural?!?  I mean, it is right there in my siggy.  Oh well, it would have been nice to be full BSL by now but I will keep on moving.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 30, 2012)

I've been wearing wash n gos / twist outs lately and even with daily conditioner/water spritzing my hair has been dried out by the sun daily.  I'm not feeling this amount of manipulation so I'm going to M&S and put my hair in twists, leave those in for a week at a time, and at night seal with castor oil and baggy.  Going back to what I know best, wigs, I can't have a set back, no ma'am!!


----------



## newnyer (May 31, 2012)

Hey ladies! Okay, okay I must admit I have been kind of avoiding this thread because I don't feel worthy yet. Lol. But since I'm APL I guess it's time to move on to the next level.    I have been neglecting my hair the last few weeks...but that'll change starting tonight w/ a scalp massage w/ my bee mine mixture & cowash.  Need to buy some more Alter Ego to DC & steam this weekend. I may stock up since I'm not sure if I'll be able to get my hands on any for awhile.  For anyone using it, have you found it to be cheap online?

Since I haven't posted pics in here since my intro (oops!) I'll get on it this weekend.  I think I'm about 3 inches from BSL...but we'll see soon.


----------



## dede1129 (May 31, 2012)

I made it!


----------



## growbaby (May 31, 2012)

dede1129 said:
			
		

> I made it!



Yaaay! Congrats! We have a graduate ladies!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 31, 2012)

newnyer said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Okay, okay I must admit I have been kind of avoiding this thread because I don't feel worthy yet. Lol. But since I'm APL I guess it's time to move on to the next level.    I have been neglecting my hair the last few weeks...but that'll change starting tonight w/ a scalp massage w/ my bee mine mixture & cowash.  Need to buy some more Alter Ego to DC & steam this weekend. I may stock up since I'm not sure if I'll be able to get my hands on any for awhile.  For anyone using it, have you found it to be cheap online?
> 
> Since I haven't posted pics in here since my intro (oops!) I'll get on it this weekend.  I think I'm about 3 inches from BSL...but we'll see soon.



im just like you. ive been hanging on apl challenge but i reached apl in january .i wasnt confortable coming in here that much cause im having dougts that my hair will ever reach bsl or at least bsb by december .i feel stuck !


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 31, 2012)

dede1129 said:
			
		

> I made it!



yeahhhhhh cool. congrats !


----------



## jprayze (May 31, 2012)

Hey, everybody I'm closing in on APL, so now I want to be more active over here!  Hoping I hit APL by 6/30...in the meantime, I'm bunning, using my MN, and trying to be patient!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 31, 2012)

what do you girls think of i dc twice?
like tonight pre poo with condit and oil.
tomorrow shampoo and protein treatment .then dc again? (then style )


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2012)

i won't be claiming APL officially (creating a thread) until i am closing in on BSB.  that's why i like length challenges.  they are more encouraging.


----------



## RegaLady (May 31, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> im just like you. ive been hanging on apl challenge but i reached apl in january .i wasnt confortable coming in here that much cause im having dougts that my hair will every reach bsl or at least bsb by december .o feel stuck !


 
Don't be. Some of us were barely APL when we started the BSL challenge. I was hanging on the edge of CBL when I joined the BSL club. I will say, doing so has helped me push to achieve the milestone and helped me to stay on top of things. Shoot for the moon...


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 31, 2012)

RegaLady said:
			
		

> Don't be. Some of us were barely APL when we started the BSL challenge. I was hanging on the edge of CBL when I joined the BSL club. I will say, doing so has helped me push to achieve the milestone and helped me to stay on top of things. Shoot for the moon...



thanks à lot for the encouragement. 
my hair is fine and can break easily .i try my best to get everything right. right balance...low manipulation but its like im going nowhere. i remember imagining bsl on me by december and felt soooo excited. but ive past 5months and feel like failure is going on. i even felt like relaxing again. so confused :-(


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2012)

Hey ladies haven't checked in for a while, but I switched up my reggie a bit. I have been co-washing more frequently and stoped wearing wigs. I've benen bunning in my 2-strand twist. Will do my 2nd LC sometime in July when I get home.


----------



## tashboog (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey ladies ! I haven't posted since our April update. I am straightening my hair for my 2 year health hair journey. Its been 2 years since I've decided that I will transition out of my heat trained natural hair. I've had some ups and some downs, but overall I think my hair is a lot healthier . After I'm done straightening my hair, I will post pics .


----------



## Charla (Jun 2, 2012)

Right now I have my hair stretched ala MzSwift  I'm thinking about following it up with this style http://youtu.be/wenUfAqvCpU but with 2-strand twists in the front.  I even found that large Goody flex barrette she uses at the grocery store for $3 and change. ETA.... I decided to try this style instead http://youtu.be/apD9CXAE-Lw  I'm going to do my 2-strand twists in front, divide evenly in back and do Celies instead of the twists like she did.  I'll post a pic when I'm finished...even if it turns out awful!

Hey bride91501   Been missing you on here!  Looking forward to seeing your 2-yr anniversary pics!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 2, 2012)

Stay encouraged ladies!

We're halfway through the year and that means we have 6 more months to reassess our regimens and get growing!

Not to mention, for many ladies, the summer will mean a super growth spurt


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 2, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Stay encouraged ladies!
> 
> We're halfway through the year and that means we have 6 more months to reassess our regimens and get growing!
> 
> Not to mention, for many ladies, the summer will mean a super growth spurt


 
Yes, 6 more months meaning for me retaining all three inches from here until December. We can do it!

Still in my twists in a bun and baggying while I am at home.


----------



## melisandre (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to my summer hair growth.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to do a perm/flexirod set for tomorrow. I'm kinda excited about it!

Gonna wash and deep condition... Then stay my butt home all night haha. 

Gonna wash with Elasta's moisturizing shampoo, then the ApHogee 2 minute reconstructor an I think I'll add honey to it. Finish that off with a cheapie conditioner. 

Since I'm trying to use up products, I have to figure out what I'm gonna set my hair with lol. 

But this is the plan. If it looks good, I'll share pictures haha


----------



## Charla (Jun 2, 2012)

Charla said:


> Right now I have my hair stretched ala MzSwift  I'm thinking about following it up with this style http://youtu.be/wenUfAqvCpU but with 2-strand twists in the front.  I even found that large Goody flex barrette she uses at the grocery store for $3 and change. ETA.... I decided to try this style instead http://youtu.be/apD9CXAE-Lw  I'm going to do my 2-strand twists in front, divide evenly in back and do Celies instead of the twists like she did.  I'll post a pic when I'm finished...even if it turns out awful!
> 
> Heybride91501   Been missing you on here!  Looking forward to seeing your 2-yr anniversary pics!



Well, so far so FAIL!  Celies aren't quite working out for this style. The parts are too prominent and the plaits too stiff.  Oh, well, at least it's stretched!  Maybe I will be doing my wigs for the next week after all because I AM NOT taking these Celies down!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 2, 2012)

LoL!  There you go, girl.  I totally understand that.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 2, 2012)

Today I ...
Cleansed with Miss Jessies Creme
ACV rinse 
DC 
Cold rinse 
Applied MN to scalp 
Then MTG mix on top 
And sprayed the length of my hair with diluted leave in conditioner 
And twisted


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I'm going to continue doing WnGs for the majority of the summer. Im just SO in love with my hair. I can't say that I've ever been in love with my hair except until recently. 2+ years of hard work was so worth what I have now. I just think people here never acknowledge the progress they have made. And how big of a deal it is to have healthy AA hair past neck length. Especially when alot of AA women have a lot of trouble with their hair. We really are a rarity and are helping shape future AA hair care so that maybe one day what we are all are doing will become common knowledge. But I've personally decided that I'm going to accept what length I am and be happy about it. I'll make my goals eventually. I know I will even if it takes longer than projected.


----------



## newnyer (Jun 3, 2012)

I washed & DC'd yesterday but had more shed & broken hairs than usual.  I'm not sure but I think it was because I (1)only used moisturizing products (no protein) and/or (2) I lazily rinsed my DC out in the sink so it was more tangled than usual.  I put it in a bun & let it airdry. If I'm still suffering from the shedding tonight I may try to spray some Infusium or something. That just makes my hair so hard, though.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 3, 2012)

Didn't end up doing most of what I set out to do with my hair yesterday lol. 

Oh well. I'll do something with it today.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 3, 2012)

Just keep swimming.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh,my weave needs to go. I'll take it out this week,@ week 11. I was aiming for 12,so yay me! Length check coming up when I take it down,since I missed the last one.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope to be able to put in these mini braids next weekend!  I would like to be able to keep them in for at least a month and then redo them.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 4, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> I think I'm going to continue doing WnGs for the majority of the summer. Im just SO in love with my hair. I can't say that I've ever been in love with my hair except until recently. 2+ years of hard work was so worth what I have now. I just think people here never acknowledge the progress they have made. And how big of a deal it is to have healthy AA hair past neck length. Especially when alot of AA women have a lot of trouble with their hair. We really are a rarity and are helping shape future AA hair care so that maybe one day what we are all are doing will become common knowledge. But I've personally decided that I'm going to accept what length I am and be happy about it. I'll make my goals eventually. I know I will even if it takes longer than projected.




True

Im actually very in love with my hair too. I'm in love with my curls and how fast it seems to grow and how my natural hair was created for me. I can do whatever i need to do to it to take care of it and it doesn't ask for much....just like me.

I went to my cousins' graduation this weekend and i got SO many compliments on my hair and i really just wanted to shine and swang and whip my hair back and forth...but i've always sucked at knowing how to take comps...so i just blush and say thank you But i do feel special about my hair...its one of my favorite features on me so...i do take pride in it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok... Did box braids with free form parts. 

Sprayed the braids with StaSoFro and put castor oil on the ends. 

Pics to come in the morning.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 4, 2012)

Dyed my hair jet black ... May 3rd and I. Want to re do it soon. Do y'all think it's too soon?


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 4, 2012)

newnyer said:


> I washed & DC'd yesterday but had more shed & broken hairs than usual. I'm not sure but I think it was because I (1)only used moisturizing products (no protein) and/or (2) I lazily rinsed my DC out in the sink so it was more tangled than usual. I put it in a bun & let it airdry. If I'm still suffering from the shedding tonight I may try to spray some Infusium or something. That just makes my hair so hard, though.


 
Sometimes I wll just rub some Infusium onto my hands and into my hair.
Also, the molasses treatment or tea rinsing might be worth visiting.
GL!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's been 3 wks so far in my Senegalese twists. I love them. I didn't realize how much I would enjoy having a break with not doing my hair. I've been spritzing daily with either my homemade spray or African Pride spray. Last night I shampoo'd my scalp with diluted Aveda Rosemary Mint and DC'd with diluted VO5 Herbal Escape Moisturizing Conditioner - Free Me Freesia. My hair and scalp feels so good. After, I oiled my scalp with my oil mix and sprayed my homemade leave in spray. My hair still looks good. No frizz it sight (I was worried about that). I think I'm going to get these twist every summer just for a break and help with retention.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jun 5, 2012)

My hair has been in a sew in for a month now, and I have no desire to take it off...My leave out is heat damaged and breaking. I really lost my passion for hair. The bright side is that I am not stressing over length anymore, and spending all my money on hair products. If I keep protective styling all summer I can make BSL by October. I need to find a way to blend my leave out without using heat everyday. 

I am about t oil my scalp since I didn't put any product on my hair and scalp since I got the sew in.


----------



## melisandre (Jun 5, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Dyed my hair jet black ... May 3rd and I. Want to re do it soon. Do y'all think it's too soon?



ManiiSweetheart

It's been about 6 weeks.  So I'd say it's ok, if your hair is healthy.


----------



## Kb3auty (Jun 5, 2012)

hey Newnyer, 

have you tried oil mix moisturizer? keeping it moist will help alot with the dryness.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 5, 2012)

after getting mad at my hair...im trying to be positive now. here are 2 styles i like wearing :


----------



## newnyer (Jun 6, 2012)

Kb3auty said:
			
		

> hey Newnyer,
> 
> have you tried oil mix moisturizer? keeping it moist will help alot with the dryness.



Well it's actually not dry.  I think I put in too much moisture w/ my DC.  I should've done a protein treatment last weekend in addition to my normal wash/DC routine to balance, hence the extra shedding (too soft/frail). Since I've put in the infusium, the shedding has subsided a bit.

ETA: oh did u mean to put in the oil mix mixture after spraying down w/ infusium?


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well. I'm a tad sad but it's okay though... I was right at the top of the strap... Well I noticed some ssks and dusted a few days ago, then more, then more, and finally finished today I think. I ended up trimming about 1-2 inches. I know I'm supposed to trim anyway but dang  now I don't know where I am. probably at the 4 or 5 on my length check shirt. I know it's not much but dang we work months for some inches and then in the snip of a scissor it's all over I attached a pic of where I was before the trim ended.

Now my focus is really moisturizing and sealing 2-3 times a day and making sure I keep my moisture balanced with protein.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello ladies, question. I was wondering how many inches is it from APL to BSL for u? Its about a 3-3.5 difference for me wanted to see the range of how far we all have to go.


----------



## irisak (Jun 8, 2012)

silenttullip said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well. I'm a tad sad but it's okay though... I was right at the top of the strap... Well I noticed some ssks and dusted a few days ago, then more, then more, and finally finished today I think. I ended up trimming about 1-2 inches. I know I'm supposed to trim anyway but dang  now I don't know where I am. probably at the 4 or 5 on my length check shirt. I know it's not much but dang we work months for some inches and then in the snip of a scissor it's all over I attached a pic of where I was before the trim ended.
> 
> Now my focus is really moisturizing and sealing 2-3 times a day and making sure I keep my moisture balanced with protein.



I just had to trim this weekend too. Now I'm back to grazing apl :'(

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 8, 2012)

growbaby
I haven't measured but it took me about half a year to get from APL to (what other people considered) BSB. 

Update:  I'm back in mini braids now.  I'm so excited to go back to my daily rinsing.  And I'm trying out some new Suave scents to see how my hair likes them.

It's probably not a good idea to try out new things when I'm trying to reach a length goal but I miss having fruity scented hair.  I've been using Suave Tropical Coconut as my staple since 2009 so [Micheal Jackson] I'm gonna make a change...[/MJ].


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2012)

silenttullip said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well. I'm a tad sad but it's okay though... I was right at the top of the strap... Well I noticed some ssks and dusted a few days ago, then more, then more, and finally finished today I think. I ended up trimming about 1-2 inches. I know I'm supposed to trim anyway but dang  now I don't know where I am. probably at the 4 or 5 on my length check shirt. I know it's not much but dang we work months for some inches and then in the snip of a scissor it's all over I attached a pic of where I was before the trim ended.
> 
> Now my focus is really moisturizing and sealing 2-3 times a day and making sure I keep my moisture balanced with protein.



Took me 2hrs to dust my ssks today ;( I probably took off about an inch but I hope to not have to do it again gonna be DCing x2 a week from now on and sealing my minis with grease I sure hth


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 8, 2012)

lamaria211

Oh gosh girl don't cut the SSK's too much!!  I'd hate to see you cut off a lot of progress for something like that.  They're kinda inevitable for us curly or kinky heads.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 8, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> 
> Oh gosh girl don't cut the SSK's too much!!  I'd hate to see you cut off a lot of progress for something like that.  They're kinda inevitable for us curly or kinky heads.



I no im gonna have dh hide my scissors. I thought maybe my hair couldnt grow with them hanging there I hate the way they feel. But I wont be doing it again anytime soon. When I did my BC I didnt cut my hair for 2yrs and I had no problems


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 8, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, question. I was wondering how many inches is it from APL to BSL for u? Its about a 3-3.5 difference for me wanted to see the range of how far we all have to go.



I'd say im on the same boat as you 3-3.5 in away from BSL


----------



## tashboog (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey ladies ! So I did flat iron my hair but I didn't get good results with the Carol's daughter smoothing system . My flat iron job was not impressive so I'm only posting my length check pics. I won't be flat ironing my hair anytime soon until I achieve a serious milestone .


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay so today I:

Shampoo'd
DC'd with about 1/2 a cup of extra henna mixed in
Rinsed
Molasses Treatment (Molasses, baking soda, Aloe vera gel) Don't ask where i got the recipe from ...it just came to me.
Rinse again
Spray leave in of AVJ, water and eucalyptus oil
Will probably just apply my MN and Bun it.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm gonna step out on faith and join this challenge if its not too late .


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to show you guys what my hair is looking like after my last trim. Like I've said before, my hair was really damaged from the bleaching last year. The picture is not the best, and it's of shrunken hair but the important thing to me is that my hair is shrinking about the same amount up at the roots as it is on the ends. I had to get an almost entirely fresh head of hair for it to look correct in its shrunken state.

Sidemote: All the brown hair was grown from mid-February, 2011. The dye gave me a way to track my true hair progress from the scalp. I'm happy with how much it has grown out from then, seeing as I've trimmed my hair three or four times this year already (I've lost count), and I took off a MINIMUM of 1.5" each time.

That's my head in the bottom right corner. You can see how much thicker and uniform it appears after my last (and hopefully final!) trim of the year.


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 9, 2012)

how do you like the aloe spritz? I just started with this same mixture this week. Hoping for moisture.



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay so today I:
> 
> Shampoo'd
> DC'd with about 1/2 a cup of extra henna mixed in
> ...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 10, 2012)

silenttullip said:
			
		

> how do you like the aloe spritz? I just started with this same mixture this week. Hoping for moisture.



Well I kind of forgot to seal so I felt like my hair was reaaallly dry. But reapplied the spritz  and sealed with Shea butter and my hair feels sooo much better! I'm hoping for more moisture too.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 11, 2012)

Officially joining the bsl 2012 challenge. Hope to be a nice and full bsl by December.  i'm currently about apl.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I may be joining this challenge as well.
I'm gonna flatiron in about a week or so, and see where I am, but I think *fingers crossed* I may be at full APL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

i used a lot of heat this past weekend i feel like washing, dc'ing again, but i am not in the mood to roller set my hair.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 11, 2012)

I have one month left to this install.  When I take it down, I will do my first official length check (ever)-- before I go back into another install P.


----------



## Charla (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't believe I'm 19.5 months post relaxer! 

Can't wait to see what 24 months will look like!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 11, 2012)

Whohoo!  Welcome, new ladies! 

I'm in mini braids. I think I'm gonna go back under some extensions for a little while once I take these down. Although my hair grew last year, I think I could've gotten more growth had I done more extensions.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just made apl so now im even more excited and motivated to make bsl by this yr


----------



## UGQueen (Jun 12, 2012)

omgg! i did a length check in the shower and im grazing BSL. 
but now i wanna BC or even MC, my ends are horrible and need a serious cut.

dang it !


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm still in. I've been wearing protective styles for most of the year. Don't plan to length check til the end of the summer.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 14, 2012)

I really did nothing to my hair today but spray it with water/conditioner and moisturized with R&B moisturizer...smells good

I hope to be BSL in August or September


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2012)

moisturized, sealed, and bunned.  touchup in 3 weeks!  hopefully i will be officially APL, so i can move on to the next phase.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 14, 2012)

Took out my twists. I didn't make it to four weeks.  But I trimmed(had some breakage before installing my twists) and I don't intend on trimming anymore for another 6 months. I am bunned up and probably will be for the rest of June and July. Maybe by August I will install my twists back in.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 14, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @lamaria211
> 
> Oh gosh girl don't cut the SSK's too much!! I'd hate to see you cut off a lot of progress for something like that. They're kinda inevitable for us curly or kinky heads.


 
MzSwift, your siggy! You are verrryy close to becoming my hair idol.

Questions, how often do you trim and when was the last time you trimmed? Also if I see breakage isn't that a clue that I need to trim? And after I trim and go back to PSing, won't that aid in retention?


----------



## baddison (Jun 14, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> I really did nothing to my hair today but spray it with water/conditioner and moisturized with R&B moisturizer...smells good
> 
> I hope to be BSL in August or September



 you and me both! I'm hoping for September to be BSL, too


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 14, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> @MzSwift, your siggy! You are verrryy close to becoming my hair idol.
> 
> Questions, how often do you trim and when was the last time you trimmed? Also if I see breakage isn't that a clue that I need to trim? And after I trim and go back to PSing, won't that aid in retention?


 
:Blush2:Aww shucks.  Thanks girl!

I last dusted in Feb.  I usually dust about every 6 months.

I see breakage as a sign that I don't have enough of something (protein or moisture) or that something I'm doing is damaging my hair (ponytails/buns or nightly headscarf).

However, tangly ends tend to be a sign that I need to dust.  Especially if I've tried clarifying followed by protein and extra moisture.  

Is your PS low manipulation as well?  Maybe you could try to lower your manipulation even more.  Have you checked your products to see if your regi is protein or moisture heavy?  Finding that perfect balance for your hair, I feel, is a very crucial aspect of retaining.

We've got 6 more months!  Maybe we all can help you figure out something to get you retaining more per month


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 14, 2012)

Went to Joann fabrics and got some material to use as scarves. Im gonna start doing more things with scarves to keep my hair from rubbing on my clothes. I'll post pics when I get to an actual computer (on my phone) of my hair today. Im liking this scarf thing. Btw Joann fabrics is having a sale.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey ladies! Just dropping by. I decided to flat iron my hair Sunday and it come out a hot puffy mess. I tried again Monday with even more heat  and got the same puffy results. I decided to make an appointment with a salon next Tuesday and hopefully they can get it flatter. I LOVE my big hair, but its just too humid where I stay and the expanding never stops. Plus ive found that im not that good at flat ironing   Below is a pic of my so called "flatiron"  I can say that my ends still look fresh since my 2 inch chop in December and makes my hair look extra think. Im trying to decide if i should get a small trim or not cause I do have a few splits. I will post an update pic once i get it professionally flat ironed.


----------



## irisak (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm trying a pony rollerset for the first time. I hope it turns out ok. *fingers crossed*

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok so the pony roller set was a fail so I flat ironed. I didn't realize how much my hair has grown!!!! Not only am I apl but my bottom layer or as I've always called it my "tail" is approaching bsb. I will post a pic later after my phone charges. I'm so excited though. I really feel if I keep growing at this rate I can make bsl for sure by December!

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak (Jun 15, 2012)

Here are the pics. I couldn't figure out how to add them to my edited post. 



This is my hair after combing down my wrap this morning. O have a question though. I cut bangs in my hair at 14 and haven't been able to grow them out for 15 years. What can I do to make that area grow? I don't want to bsl in the back with the same bang and obviously it's more prone to breakage than the rest of my hair.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 15, 2012)

Just stopping in...hope to be APL by the end of the month and will become more active over here.  In the meantime, just trying to be patient...


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 15, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> :Blush2:Aww shucks. Thanks girl!
> 
> I last dusted in Feb. I usually dust about every 6 months.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, thanks! Well did I do right in trimming my hair when I saw breakage? Like should one trim if they notice breakage. I tried to remedy the problem on its own and it seems my hair wasn't retaining as it should. I thought that eliminating the ends would help me to retain more.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 15, 2012)

IndifinableJoli said:


>



I just had to call hubby over to show him your pic (drool ) ... I told him that this is where I want to be come next length check in September.  Hear him:  "*I hope not, otherwise you'll be a *itch*"


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 15, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Ok, thanks! Well did I do right in trimming my hair when I saw breakage? Like should one trim if they notice breakage. I tried to remedy the problem on its own and it seems my hair wasn't retaining as it should. I thought that eliminating the ends would help me to retain more.



sneaking in... it's a good idea, i use breakage as a sign that i need a trim, especially if the broken hairs are all roughly the same length.  did a trim today in fact, bc i had breakage yesterday, and i haven't had any since my last trim.  still learning to listen to my hair...sneaking back out...


----------



## baddison (Jun 15, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> I just had to call hubby over to show him your pic (drool ) ... I told him that this is where I want to be come next length check in September.  Hear him:  "I hope not, otherwise you'll be a *itch"



OMG! This is too funny!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 15, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Ok, thanks! Well did I do right in trimming my hair when I saw breakage? Like should one trim if they notice breakage. I tried to remedy the problem on its own and it seems my hair wasn't retaining as it should. I thought that eliminating the ends would help me to retain more.


 

Ok!  What did you try in your remedy?  And what's your normal regi?

Whenever I read the stories of the long-haired ladies that I stalk..I mean, admired, many of them were not regular trimmers.  They trimmed once or twice a year or as needed.  That's my schedule as well, except that I don't trim, I dust. 

Since you've trimmed, have you noticed a difference in your breakage?  Was it breaking before installing your twists?  If so, the twists may have exacerbated the problem and your hair may need rest (very little manipulation), moisture and a light protein. Do you manipulate your hair a lot in order to bun it?


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Jun 15, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> I just had to call hubby over to show him your pic (drool ) ... I told him that this is where I want to be come next length check in September.  Hear him:  "I hope not, otherwise you'll be a *itch"



awww thanks! u just made me smile! Your husband is funny too  you'll be there in no time I'm sure!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 15, 2012)

Right now im sitting with a predeepoo of Jason's Naturals Tea Tree condish, Honey, and Africas Best Ultimate Herbal Oil ill probably sleep with it and poo in the morning


----------



## growbaby (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Just got done swimming, about to clarify DC then put in flat twists for a twist out tomorrow. Hope they turn out cute cuz I'm goin to the beach! I felt like a teenage mermaid today at the pool (teenage bcuz it's not THAT long... Yet) mom snapped a photo, I'm closer to BSB/BSL than I thought


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got my hair braided (no extensions). 

Hope to keep it in at least a month.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 16, 2012)

Hope these aren't too big. Lightly  blown out hair after a cassia treatment. I suck so badly @ progress pics you guys. I'm sorry! *shamefaced*
Promise I'll get some help once I hit bsl. Lol. I guess 3 ins to bsl? Correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

DCing under hc with Nairobi Humectasil, Coconut Milk and kemi oyl


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 16, 2012)

^^I'm not in this challenge, but that sounds awesome lol. Could you let me know how that turns out please?


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 16, 2012)

baddison said:


> OMG! This is too funny!





IndifinableJoli said:


> awww thanks! u just made me smile! Your husband is funny too  you'll be there in no time I'm sure!



I thought so too - then he starts trying to tell me about my hair, that "you need this" and "you need that" and I said to him "what I don't need is you telling me about my hair - cos you know I'll walk out with my long hair and scarf and leave you wondering what you done wrong.  Hear him:  "I'll come after you with the shears.  You can take the scarf but no way you're leaving me with long hair"


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are the pics from yesterday of me wearing my new scarf style!


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 16, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Ok! What did you try in your remedy? And what's your normal regi?
> 
> Whenever I read the stories of the long-haired ladies that I stalk..I mean, admired, many of them were not regular trimmers. They trimmed once or twice a year or as needed. That's my schedule as well, except that I don't trim, I dust.
> 
> Since you've trimmed, have you noticed a difference in your breakage? Was it breaking before installing your twists? If so, the twists may have exacerbated the problem and your hair may need rest (very little manipulation), moisture and a light protein. Do you manipulate your hair a lot in order to bun it?


 
Hmmm, thank you for the insight. I don't think I am not a regular trimmer. This is the second and last time this year I have trimmed. Before these two trims I hardly trimmed last year, which lead to horrible ends. The frustrating thing is that I hardly ever wear my hair out. I usually wear two strand twists and hide those ends in a bun.  I was in sew ins, I do buns, and have recently done my own extensions. Sigh. I leave my hair in all these PS anywhere from a week to 6 weeks. I will admit, since I have trimmed, it looks as if my ends are in the best shape since last year, which is good. I am hoping to retain more length because I don't intend on trimming for another year. 

I am going to send you a PM


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm back from COLS (jrotc bootcamp) I've neglected my hair all week I haven't been M&S since Sunday ... But now after I come back from the pool  I'll co wash DC until tomorrow and figure it out then


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2012)

after a bunch of horrible setbacks, i am now on the APL train heading for BSL!  i really hope you ladies can see this pic. it's kinda big.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 16, 2012)

What is your goal date for BSL?  *I'm going to say the end of the year Dec 2012, and if it comes sooner than that then Yay me!*


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? *As a relaxed adult woman my hair has not been longer than shoulder length not always because of "setbacks" but I've chosen to cut my hair for style, etc.  I know that I cut my hair because it wasn't getting to my desired length quick enough.  As a natural I want this mane to grow until it can't grow anymore and still be healthy.*

Whats your current length? *I'm currently grazing APL, and by my next APL 2012 challenge check-in I anticipate being APL
*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *I'm happily nappy*

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *I exercise regularly, take vitamins and supps (Biotin, Niacin, Fish Oil, etc.), and drink water the whole day through.  I protective style when it's convenient, but love seeing my hair in it's big and bad status.  Since returning from a short LHCF break I think I'm going to go ahead and put in some extension twists or try my hand at sengelase (SP) twists. I don't have a set reggie, but I watch my hair to see how it's doing and react accordingly. *

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? *I will definitely get it straightened, take a pic, wear it for a week, but will most likely bun it until I'm ready to wash it, or my edges start reverting.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012:  *Please see below for a starting pic, however I will post an updated pic at the end of June *


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> after a bunch of horrible setbacks, i am now on the APL train heading for BSL!  i really hope you ladies can see this pic. it's kinda big.



I cant see it. Is it just me;(


----------



## growbaby (Jun 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I cant see it. Is it just me;(



I cant either


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I cant see it. Is it just me;(



i had to remove the private off of my album.  i think that was the reason i was having problems showing my twistout in the other thread.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats shortdub78 !!

Summer growth spurts are on the horizon, y'all!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2012)

MzSwift
thank you!  i hope it continues this summer! i'm trying to reach your level!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 17, 2012)

So now that I made apl I wanna start my bsl journey off fresh and clean so next wash day I will use a chelating poo and a mega superstar moisturizing dc


----------



## jprayze (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm glad we don't have a length check until August!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay so after the pool i did an oil treatment with just olive oil, then before i went to bed added a DC of Aussie moist and olive oil (all i had, running low on hair stuff). Then yesterday i kept that mix in all day until shower time (rinsed) then i spritzed my hair with whatever is in my spray bottle ( AVJ, water, glycerin, V05 moisture milks condish and WGO i think) then my mommy (i''m only 17 y'all)  plaited my hair for me then i applied my MN to to parts and massaged that in, MTG mix to the length of the plaits and sealed with Shea Butter. I'll keep these in until they look nasty


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 19, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Okay so after the pool i did an oil treatment with just olive oil, then before i went to bed added a DC of Aussie moist and olive oil (all i had, running low on hair stuff). Then yesterday i kept that mix in all day until shower time (rinsed) then i spritzed my hair with whatever is in my spray bottle ( AVJ, water, glycerin, V05 moisture milks condish and WGO i think) then my mommy (i''m only 17 y'all)  plaited my hair for me then i applied my MN to to parts and massaged that in, MTG mix to the length of the plaits and sealed with Shea Butter. I'll keep these in until they look nasty



My mum still plaits my hair and I'm in my 20's


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm still in these mini braids.  Tomorrow makes 2 weeks.  I'm gonna try to hang in there at least another week.  I think I'm gonna do twists for a couple of weeks and then go into some extensions from there.  I need some good growth for the August length check!

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Made apl and hoping to close in on bsb by the end of the year. 

Got my hair in twists right now. Think about keeping my hair "done" for the summer.  I'm not usually one for psing, but if few hours every couple of weeks means I don't have to deal with my hair everyday then I'll take it.

Latest length check


----------



## Charla (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi ladies!  I did a pull test and I am APL in the front! I know, I know! No pics, then it didn't really happen!  But I'm waiting to reach it in the back before I take pics.

And if you can't tell from my avi, I signed up for wl 2013. I'm focused, man!


----------



## baddison (Jun 21, 2012)

Charla said:


> Hi ladies! I did a pull test and I am APL in the front! I know, I know! No pics, then it didn't really happen! But I'm waiting to reach it in the back before I take pics.
> 
> And if you can't tell from my avi, I signed up for wl 2013. I'm focused, man!


 
congrats.....and uhhhh....yeah...(pics or it never happened....)


----------



## growbaby (Jun 22, 2012)

Sooo my whole nail came off on my right thumb & it hurts like a muther.. Needless to say it is VERY difficult to do hair with 1 hand. I managed to moisturize n full head baggy for the night, hope u ladies r doing better than I.


----------



## afrofaithful (Jun 22, 2012)

Can I still join, or is it too late?


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 22, 2012)

growbaby - aw man, that's awful, so sorry to hear that


----------



## sofash (Jun 22, 2012)

What is your goal date for BSL? *November 2012*


What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.) never been BSL, been stuck at SL/APL for a while. bbeen cuttin and trying to reverse tthe damage while at this stage

Whats your current length? *APL *

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*
Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? ( ie. Protective styling, low heat, stretching relaxers, vitamins, etc) *washing once every 2 weeks. cowashing 2-3x a week. DC 1/week M&S daily, no heat, bunning, *

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? (ie. treat urself to a flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more, stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
*treat myself to a blow out so i cant flaunt it then put it back up so i can get to WL. When I get to WL i might relax it again and wear it out more to enjoy it*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 22, 2012)

I am going to henna/cassia tomorrow, blow dry & trim my hair. Then braiding it up for about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2012)

i am going to be kind of quiet in here until my next length check.  hopefully i will be closer to my dreams!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Checkin in sleeping in my prepoo, chelating tomorrow then DCing with heat for an hr Giovanni direct or Silk Elements leave in


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats Charla! 

I just finished trying rhassoul clay for the first time and I liked it!  I already have Suave clarifying poo as my monthly/bimonthly clarifyer so I have to find a way to work it in...

I DC'd afterwards with a moisture/protein mix.  I used Joico Kpak with QH cholesterol, grapeseed oil and a tsp of sea salt. I used my heat cap for 30 minutes. My hair felt sooo soft..as usual. LoL


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 22, 2012)

MzSwift rhassoul acts as a clarifier for you?


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 22, 2012)

bajandoc86

Yes ma'am!  My hair felt very clean but not as squeaky as when I use the Suave.  I used mostly water and a splash of Braggs ACV to make the mix.

My shikakai doesn't even make it feel this clean.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 22, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> Yes ma'am!  My hair felt very clean but not as squeaky as when I use the Suave.  I used mostly water and a splash of Braggs ACV to make the mix.
> 
> My shikakai doesn't even make it feel this clean.



MzSwift 

Wow! Rhassoul is the ultimate DC for me. My hair has never felt so soft, moisturized, springy with definition of coils EVERYWHERE. I mix my rhassoul with marshmallow and burdock root tea, with a splash of coconut oil.

Bentonite is a clarifier for me. Leave my hair clean but not stripped - nice and soft.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm, maybe that's it.  I was going to mix honey and oils and whatnot into my mix but decided to try it as I had originally read.  I think that if I had mixed it all in, I could have done it all in one step -- cleanse and condition.

Maybe I'll try that before installing extensions and see how I like it.  Thanks!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 22, 2012)

^^^ No prob


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 22, 2012)

Tonight I Henna'd... I'll wash it out tomorrow after I go to the bss and get some silicon mix to add to my DC... Caribbean festival is in town and I have to rep Dominica ^.^ but I dont know how I am going to do my hair!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just added a whole lot of EVOCO to my hair overy.predeepoo. I love coconut oil


----------



## growbaby (Jun 22, 2012)

my mommy just put plaits in my hair.. im becoming addicted to twist-outs  i plan on leaving the plaits in until i decide to leave the house (whenever that may be) & put my sulphur mix in nightly. thats the gameplan for now.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Hey

So....i put my hair in a puff today...i haven't worn a puff in a couple of months now. But today i looke in the mirror at work and i noticed my curls hang longer in my puff!! I kept waiting to see if it was just bc it was wet but a few hours later they were still dangling!

This means my hair is getting longer!

I was excited!


----------



## sofash (Jun 23, 2012)

I always told myself that if i culd reach APL that would be enough for me. when your are just SL APL seems so long but now that im APL i still feel like i dont have enough hair. Hopefully i can reach it by the end of the year. im trying to make enough money so i can get a KS or KC sew in for the summer. its HOT


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 23, 2012)

sofash said:
			
		

> I always told myself that if i culd reach APL that would be enough for me. when your are just SL APL seems so long but now that im APL i still feel like i dont have enough hair. Hopefully i can reach it by the end of the year. im trying to make enough money so i can get a KS or KC sew in for the summer. its HOT



I feel the same way now that im apl, apl feels short to me now I need to be bsl


----------



## jprayze (Jun 23, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Okay so after the pool i did an oil treatment with just olive oil, then before i went to bed added a DC of Aussie moist and olive oil (all i had, running low on hair stuff). Then yesterday i kept that mix in all day until shower time (rinsed) then i spritzed my hair with whatever is in my spray bottle ( AVJ, water, glycerin, V05 moisture milks condish and WGO i think) then my mommy (i''m only 17 y'all)  plaited my hair for me then i applied my MN to to parts and massaged that in, MTG mix to the length of the plaits and sealed with Shea Butter. I'll keep these in until they look nasty



Sounds great!  I'm over 30 but that's exactly what I did last wk, got my mommy to plait my hair! Great for applying your MN.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you all are having a great weekend!

Today I wore my LF wig in a ponytail! I love it!!!  I've been doing so much with it.  I have my hair in 6 celies now; I just cowashed them and now will apply MN and seal.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 24, 2012)

Was bored so i put my hair into mini twists... Spritzed my hair with whats in my spray bottle and sealed with DAX, imo its perfect for these twists cause i feel like they're going to stay longer than the usual .6 seconds with anything else Plus it only took 45 mins!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 25, 2012)

Week 2 of braids right now. 

Even though I still have a good 3 weeks left in these, I'm trying to think of my next move. For some reason I want a long curly weave... I just don't want to buy expensive hair. 

Anyone know of any GOOD but moderately priced hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hope you all are having a great weekend!
> 
> Today I wore my LF wig in a ponytail! I love it!!!  I've been doing so much with it.  I have my hair in 6 celies now; I just cowashed them and now will apply MN and seal.



my weekend was fun an a hot mess all at the same time!   i hate that i wasn't able to roller set this past weekend.  i had to rush and pull out the blow dryer.  but i dusted my ends too.

i really hope by September, i am closer to BSB.  i am going to do a lot of setting my hair on big rollers and bunning.  

when the weather gets cool again, i am going to purchase some WEN, since i won't be able to use my favorite moisturizing, due to it having glycerin in it.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Jun 25, 2012)

Heres a pic of my recent salon visit. I still have to get it trimmed though.


Sorry that its small and sideways. I'm posting from my cellphone and will change it once I get to a computer.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 25, 2012)

SO helped me measure the other day. I'm a little less than 3 inches away from the top of the bra strap and a little less than 5 inches from the bottom. Hoping to be there by the end of the year.

Wore a phony pony the past 2 weeks. Got a fresh weave installed over the weekend. Plan to wear it for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2012)

IndifinableJoli said:


> Heres a pic of my recent salon visit. I still have to get it trimmed though.
> 
> 
> Sorry that its small and sideways. I'm posting from my cellphone and will change it once I get to a computer.
> ...



you need to start claiming BSB.  you are there lady!  your hair is so thick!


----------



## sofash (Jun 25, 2012)

i notice that I have to wash my hair more, i usually only put it in buns or banana clips now but its like i get so much shrinkage. ugh. did anyone else have to start cowashign and washin their haire more offten


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 25, 2012)

So I havent noticed until the today, but my bang area is now 2 inches below my chin. The rest of my hair is full SL including the sides. I'm about an inch away from APL. Its growing back nicely after my trim. I also HATE my natural layers. I haven't really noticed that until recently either. I'm not doing any more trims this year just dustings. But I believe that by the time I get to BSL I'm going to do another trim to get rid of more layers.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 26, 2012)

I am having a dilemma it seems with my nape area.  I feel as though it is breaking off because it is not as long as the hair right above it (nape is right at APL and the rest is further).  I wear buns Monday thru Friday but think that it's actually when I wear my hair down on the weekends that this occurs.  I am actually looking forward to wearing my hair out even more come next month but this breakage has me kind of scared.  That patch of hair is vastly different then the surrounding hairs (I would say 3B while all around is 4A or possibly 4B).  I was thinking of doing more protein in that area but that would just suck because the surrounding areas need more moisture and then back at the top needs protein.  My head is a jumbled mess of hair types.


----------



## newnyer (Jun 26, 2012)

Got my hurr did! Lol.  I'm happy with my length progress so far. I have to remember not to beat myself up too badly about my thinness..not only does genetics & breakage play a part, but I had also had a fight with my scissors about 3 years ago while taking out a weave.  The scissors won.  Anyway, that section is starting to grow back and I think once it reaches to a certain length my thin ends will fill in nicely.   So impatient though!
ETA: going to try & post pics tonight when I get home!


----------



## baddison (Jun 26, 2012)

newnyer said:


> Got my hurr did! Lol. I'm happy with my length progress so far. I have to remember not to beat myself up too badly about my thinness..not only does genetics & breakage play a part, but I had also had a fight with my scissors about 3 years ago while taking out a weave. The scissors won. Anyway, that section is starting to grow back and I think once it reaches to a certain length my thin ends will fill in nicely. So impatient though!
> ETA: going to try & post pics tonight when I get home!


 
Congrats!!! Can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 26, 2012)

TruMe said:


> I am having a dilemma it seems with my nape area. I feel as though it is breaking off because it is not as long as the hair right above it (nape is right at APL and the rest is further). I wear buns Monday thru Friday but think that it's actually when I wear my hair down on the weekends that this occurs. I am actually looking forward to wearing my hair out even more come next month but this breakage has me kind of scared. That patch of hair is vastly different then the surrounding hairs (I would say 3B while all around is 4A or possibly 4B). I was thinking of doing more protein in that area but that would just suck because the surrounding areas need more moisture and then back at the top needs protein. My head is a jumbled mess of hair types.


 

It sounds like a good idea to rub some protein in that area every now and then.  It shouldn't bother the other hair that much, especially since it's isolated to the nape.   GL!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to straighten later this yr! Look at my droopy puff!



Versus...



^I'm used to it looking like this


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 26, 2012)

My grandmother saw me m&S today and said my hair is getting long.  -_-  I didn't feel an ounce of happiness to here that.  I'm not excited because my hair isn't long by LHCF standards or my own for that matter but also I'm just feeling blahzay about hair.  I feel like my hair care practices has to be a well oiled machine, pun intended, in order for me to see results and I'm not feeling it as of lately.  I needed to dust 11 days ago and I don't know what I'm waiting for.  To get to my goals its all work and no play smh.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 26, 2012)

My update...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 26, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> My update...



I know I'm not in this challenge,but my Lord hair4romheaven! Your screen name is right on point 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikkyq no lie hair4romheaven beautiful hurrrr


----------



## Victorian (Jun 26, 2012)

Haven't checked in in a while...

I spent 3 weeks without straightening my hair.  While it was nice to wear my little curly bun for a change, I got knots and my ends suffered a bit   I won't call it a major setback, but I feel like I'm behind in growth about .5 inch.  
On the plus side, my dad saw my hair out over the weekend and was like , "woooww, look how long it is!"   I think the longest bit is about an inch or so away from BSL, but it's not all even like I want it.

Oh well.  I did give myself to the end of the year to get BSL with nice even ends, so I'm trying not to get discouraged.  In the past I would have grabbed scissors and been like "let's start fresh!!" but I'm resisting.  I will lightly dust after my next wash to clean things up, but no major trimming!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jun 26, 2012)

NikkiQ lamaria211 thank u soo much.  i'm happy with my progress. 2 years 9 mnths natural.  I'm having faith for mbl by dec. *prays for mbl*
Lol
Eta wow I bc 2 years ago today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> NikkiQ lamaria211 thank u soo much.  i'm happy with my progress. 2 years 9 mnths natural.  I'm having faith for mbl by dec. *prays for mbl*
> Lol
> Eta wow I bc 2 years ago today.



All that hair in 2yrs!!! Ok I want to know what your doing and not doing? Regimen please??


----------



## newnyer (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, maybe I should have gotten on this earlier cuz I've been sweating all day! Lol...but here is my length check.  Woo-hoo! Inching closer!


----------



## TruMe (Jun 27, 2012)

MzSwift - Yea, I think you are right.  I will try that.  Thanks!


----------



## baddison (Jun 27, 2012)

newnyer said:


> Okay, maybe I should have gotten on this earlier cuz I've been sweating all day! Lol...but here is my length check. Woo-hoo! Inching closer!
> 
> View attachment 156467


 
Very nice!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 28, 2012)

Summer has given me a great gift! Extreme growth! Didn't think I was gonna make it to BSL this year, but now my hopes are back up! I'm back to APL from when I got 2" taken off about 2 months ago. 

End of March:






Today:


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2012)

seems like i got my air drying technique down, so i won't have to roller set my hair twice a week anymore.


----------



## Charla (Jun 28, 2012)

NICE! I want a gift from summer! What do you think contributed to the spurt? You know we're all dying to know! KurlyNinja

In the meantime, I'm loving these summer buns but I've been so extremely busy that i haven't worked out in 3 weeks  gotta get back to working out for health AND hair!








KurlyNinja said:


> Summer has given me a great gift! Extreme growth! Didn't think I was gonna make it to BSL this year, but now my hopes are back up! I'm back to APL from when I got 2" taken off about 2 months ago.
> 
> End of March:
> 
> ...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 28, 2012)

Charla said:


> NICE! I want a gift from summer! What do you think contributed to the spurt? You know we're all dying to know! KurlyNinja
> 
> In the meantime, I'm loving these summer buns but I've been so extremely busy that i haven't worked out in 3 weeks  gotta get back to working out for health AND hair!



Charla

I'm not really sure. I dont use growth aids and I'm really bad about remembering my vits. I do ALOT of walking though. I live in a college town and I dont have a car anymore so I could easily walk 10 miles in a day going back and forth from classes and work and home, ect. I've also been drinking water like a mad person since I do such walking in the HOT sun. The only other thing I've changed is I do aloe vera rinses which I started right after I got my hair cut. So... I said of all that just to say I dont really know.  I just hope it continues this way because at this rate I'm basically getting around 1" a month and I'll be BSL before what I thought.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 28, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> Charla
> 
> I'm not really sure. I dont use growth aids and I'm really bad about remembering my vits. I do ALOT of walking though. I live in a college town and I dont have a car anymore so I could easily walk 10 miles in a day going back and forth from classes and work and home, ect. I've also been drinking water like a mad person since I do such walking in the HOT sun. The only other thing I've changed is I do aloe vera rinses which I started right after I got my hair cut. So... I said of all that just to say I dont really know.  I just hope it continues this way because at this rate I'm basically getting around 1" a month and I'll be BSL before what I thought.



Great growth girl! 
Man I wish the summer fairy comes my way. I'm about 1.5 in from BSB, n BSB is 1.5 inches from BSL.... Longest 3 inches of my life lol


----------



## Charla (Jun 28, 2012)

YES EXERCISE! I've found that when i exercise regularly, i don't have to do scalp massages because the increased blood circulation is built right in. 

Time for me to simplify my schedule to make exercise the priority it had been just 3 weeks ago.  And i want to find that thread on aloe rinses. 




KurlyNinja said:


> Charla
> 
> I'm not really sure. I dont use growth aids and I'm really bad about remembering my vits. I do ALOT of walking though. I live in a college town and I dont have a car anymore so I could easily walk 10 miles in a day going back and forth from classes and work and home, ect. I've also been drinking water like a mad person since I do such walking in the HOT sun. The only other thing I've changed is I do aloe vera rinses which I started right after I got my hair cut. So... I said of all that just to say I dont really know.  I just hope it continues this way because at this rate I'm basically getting around 1" a month and I'll be BSL before what I thought.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 28, 2012)

I need the summer fairy to bless me with an inch or two this summer. I need to make up for the trims I did. Nothing going on here, execpt bunning.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish I could do something about this dry scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> I wish I could do something about this dry scalp.



What have you tried so far?


----------



## Shifra (Jun 29, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> seems like i got my air drying technique down, so i won't have to roller set my hair twice a week anymore.


shortdub78. Please share your technique.
I'm looking for an air drying method that can give me sleek ends.  I'd like to only rollerset 1x/week and air dry 1x/week throughout the summer.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 29, 2012)

lamaria211 I've tried clarifying, oiling my scalp, putting nothing on my scalp, tea tree oil in my shampoo help for a little bit. Whenever my hair is "done" the itching becomes unbearable and I start to get the big dandruff flakes.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 29, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> lamaria211 I've tried clarifying, oiling my scalp, putting nothing on my scalp, tea tree oil in my shampoo help for a little bit. Whenever my hair is "done" the itching becomes unbearable and I start to get the big dandruff flakes.



LuvlyRain3

I had this SAME problem. Try aloe vera. 100% aloe vera. I now do aloe vera rinses. My scalp feels wonderful! :reddancer: No more flakes. No more itchies. And my hair is also shinier.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 29, 2012)

KurlyNinja thanks I actually have some aloe Vera in the fridge. I'll try it out.


----------



## MsDee14 (Jun 29, 2012)

I forgot that I was even part of this challenge. I'm pretty sure I am BSL. I just haven't straightened my hair since December because I'm transitioning. 
HHG, ladies!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 29, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I've tried clarifying, oiling my scalp, putting nothing on my scalp, tea tree oil in my shampoo help for a little bit. Whenever my hair is "done" the itching becomes unbearable and I start to get the big dandruff flakes.



I dont want to turn u into a pj but have u tried using only natural sulfate free poo or poo bars (that are made from oils) and coconut oil or vitamin e oil?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 29, 2012)

lamaria211 I'm already a pj lol. I use sulfate free poos already. What kind of poo bars do you suggest?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Shifra said:


> shortdub78. Please share your technique.
> I'm looking for an air drying method that can give me sleek ends.  I'd like to only rollerset 1x/week and air dry 1x/week throughout the summer.
> Thank you in advance.



first i applied my leave-ins. liquid, cream, serum
second, i detangled (finger, then comb)
next i used the scarf method so my hair in the front and edges could dry and lay flat
i allowed my hair to air dry 40%-50% while gently finger combing and smoothing my hair and ends downward
i used my blow dryer on cool setting and getting smoothed my hair with my hands, sliding down the length to seal in the moisture and oil.  (my hair was still pretty damp while doing thing)

i got tired of the dryer, so i allowed the rest to just air dry.

my ends did not frizz up and i didn't have big lion hair.  my hair stayed hydrated and soft.  no dryness or brittleness.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update. I'm still in Senegalese twist AND ENJOYING THEM!! I've been spritzing my hair with my own braid spray daily sometimes twice a day. This past Wed. I shampoo'd my scalp with Creme of Nature with the Argan Oil Shampoo (I really like this shampoo) rinsed it out and diluted my VO5 conditioner and let that sit while I finished my shower and rinsed that out. This twist gets better and better as I wash them. I hope my hair is fairing well in these twist.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 29, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> Just wanted to give an update. I'm still in Senegalese twist AND ENJOYING THEM!! I've been spritzing my hair with my own braid spray daily sometimes twice a day. This past Wed. I shampoo'd my scalp with Creme of Nature with the Argan Oil Shampoo (I really like this shampoo) rinsed it out and diluted my VO5 conditioner and let that sit while I finished my shower and rinsed that out. This twist gets better and better as I wash them. I hope my hair is fairing well in these twist.


 
I CANNOT wait to return back to Senegalese Twists. I miss them. I was skeptical about how they would help my hair, but when I took them out my hair was ultra moisturized and still in tact. I retained very well. I will give it another week or so and I am going to go back to them.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes!  Senegalese twists have helped me to retain VERY well.  Whenever I get the urge to shave (yes, shave), I put those in to protect my hair from me.  My hair always feels good coming out of those.  

Y'all gonna make me put some in.  In fact, I intend to do that after the annual Fro Day! 
Thanks for the inspiration, ladies!


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm taking out my twists early for the holiday weekend. I'll be back in my twists *extension* second week of August. I won't do a length check until October. I'm lazy and I don't wanna be too obsessed about length at the moment. I'm pretty sure I'll get to BSL before or by year's end.

Has anyone reached their goal yet?


----------



## baddison (Jun 30, 2012)

Skiggle said:


> I'm taking out my twists early for the holiday weekend. I'll be back in my twists *extension* second week of August. I won't do a length check until October. I'm lazy and I don't wanna be too obsessed about length at the moment. I'm pretty sure I'll get to BSL before or by year's end.
> 
> Has anyone reached their goal yet?


 
Not me...erplexed

I'm inching closer, but not there yet.  I'm just gonna give myself until DECEMBER 31st 2012....I'm sure that's a reasonable timeframe...LOL!!


----------



## tashboog (Jun 30, 2012)

*Update:* I haven't updated since our last length check in. I had a minor set back due to single strand knots . I had to remove a lot of knots yesterday which put my nape area back to barely APL and it was BSB before the trim. My sides and crown are now back to collarbone length instead of APL. I may not make it to BSL by the end of this year, but I'm now more concerned about having healthy and hydrated hair which will slow down those evil SSK's . I am also now doing the Curly Girl method and hopefully that will help aid with my length retention .


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

LuvlyRain3 said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I'm already a pj lol. I use sulfate free poos already. What kind of poo bars do you suggest?



Either black soap shea butter, or Dr bronners


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey ladies... I would love to.join...I'm currently in the apl challenge but Ive just hit that goal so on to the next, bsl here i come =)...

What is your goal date for BSL? Dec 2012

What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? I was bsl as a teen and never knew it...went to college and jacked my hair up, '08 I got back into taking care of my hair and hit bsl in Dec '10...I also had my daughter, found out my day was terminally ill and went back to school all in like a month and a half, major stress...p.p. shedding thinned my hair out and then my father passed in Aug '11 and my hair came out in clumps so I cut to SL in Oct '11 and started taking care of my hair march '12

Whats your current length? Apl

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning? Currently I'm texlaxed with regular strength relaxer mixed with jojoba oil but this past relaxer I switched to mild relaxer mixed with jojoba oil

Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?  I'm on a personal bun for a yr (may '12-'13) challenge, primarily rollerset, touch up every 3 months, use MN as a growth aid and take supplements

What do you plan to do once you make BSL? Bun, bun and bun somemore lol...WL is my ultimate goal so I'm trying to bun till I get there 

Of course I know everyone loves pics so here are mine =)...



^dec 10...BSL


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 1, 2012)

Idk what I just did...sorry


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 1, 2012)

Idk why it quoted but I'm deLeating it..sorry


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 1, 2012)

Idk what happened n why it quoted but that was just too much...sorry


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 1, 2012)

Washed my braids with Selsun blue because my scalp was feeling crazy. 

Then I used my braid spray and my Shea butter mixture. 

Going to use the StaSoFro too and then seal again. I think either my mixture isn't as good as I'd like it to be or this heat is sucking ALL the moisture from my head lol. 

Still braided going on week 3 of these braids and they still look good.


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there Imani! & BSL 2012 Challengers! I've just graduated from NikkiQ's _APL 2012 Challenge_ and am ready to continue my HHJ to BSL and ultimately Waist Length this year  Here's a little summary about me:

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------
_*What is your goal date for BSL?*
_ I reached APL much much sooner than I thought! I will aim for BSL with my original APL goal date of December 1, 2012!_

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* _
I started my HHJ this January with thinning hair, a denman brush, and wide tooth comb  Happy to share within 3 months my thinning hair grew in and at 5 months I am now APL! I'm joining this challenge to cheer you ladies on! continue my HHJ to BSL and ultimately Waist Length!

Here is my Healthy Hair Journey beginning January 28, 2012 to June 30, 2012 (see pictures):
 

January 2012 roller setting with pink snap on rollers 
February roller setting with satin foam rollers and added scalp massages to my daily reggie

March 2012 a quick how-to of how I prepare for weekly deep condition mask available here
April 2012 added a Conditioning Cap to my workout and upgraded to a new Denman Brush Model D4 with 9 Rows! Posted 90 Day Results of scalp massages and using Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) to help improve my thinning hair available here
May 2012 celebrated my 4 month HHJ with pictures of my weekend hair during Memorial Day Weekend! A review of my weekend hair shrinking fast to my go-to rollersetting style begins here
June 2012 APL GOAL REACHED  available here. An added comparison of my hair when semi-damp and wet between January 2012 - June 2012 available here
 _*Whats your current length? 
*_APL 
_ 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?
*_All Naturaaaal
_
*W**hats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL? *
_I've just updated my reggie to incorporate a new hair oil into my daily routine and will use the same steps I applied to reach APL to make it to BSL and beyond!

My current reggie and styling choices are very low manipulation and low maintenance (less daily brushing, less use of a wide tooth  comb, more gentle separation of hair if tangled and more finger combing - when I used _Nature's Way Organic Coconut Oil _(OCO) this process was VERY EASY to do):

*Daily (Monday - Saturday)*
1. massage _Wild Growth Hair Oil_ (WGHO) onto scalp and apply from ears to ends (similar to OCO a little goes a very long way)
2. wear _Evolve Conditioning Cap_ as I workout (I like to wear my hair out under cap no bobby pins or hair ties)
3. cool rinse hair
4. let hair naturally air dry
5. roller set hair with _Satin Foam Rollers_

 *Weekly (Sunday only!)*
1. divide hair into 4 sections
2. apply _Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask_ to each section from crown to ends
3. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good!)
4. warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
5. roller set hair with Satin Foam Rollers         
_
*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?*  (ie. treat urself to a  flat iron or blow out and swang it til u get whiplash, wear it out more,  stay disciplined and focused on MBL and WL, etc)
_After roller-setting daily I wear my hair out often and will likely start to swag it until I get either whiplash or to WL! LOL 

_ ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

***Please add a starting pic now or at least before Jan 1 2012

* _


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's an update.  1st is Jan 2nd is 6/30


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 1, 2012)

Been looking through pix all day to avoid doing something detrimental (shaving my head).  Here are the update pix that kept me from cutting.  I'm going to put my hair into another PS for real.  



September 2011








June 2012







I guess I'm gonna get kicked out after this but I will still come back in and root you ladies on!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Livinthevida...congrads on apl... MzSwift you growth for Sept 11 to now is so nice...what ps are you planning on doing


----------



## Loving (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok, I am officially in this challenge. My starting pic is attached. Hopefully I can make BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 1, 2012)

Mjon912 

Thanks, lady! 
I will likely do extensions.  I'm leaning toward twists but curly braids may work as well.  It's hot and my scalp needs to breathe! LoL

CurlsBazillion
Grow on, girl!!  Next check in will be BSL!!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 2, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Hey Livinthevida...congrads on apl... MzSwift you growth for Sept 11 to now is so nice...what ps are you planning on doing


Mjon912 CONGRATULATIONS on reaching APL too!!!    If we keep with our HHJ we'll reach BSL 2012 and beyond  and I see a few of my favorite APL Challengers lamaria211, shortdub78, and many others Hi Ladies! :wink2:

Zero time now yet I'll return this evening to post my very first roller-setting pictures using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) applying ear to ends yesterday with Satin Foam Rollers!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2012)

livinthevida
thanks for the shout out!  now you just get to posting those pics!   can't wait to see how it turned out!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 2, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> livinthevida
> thanks for the shout out!  now you just get to posting those pics!   can't wait to see how it turned out!


Will do shortdub78! See everyone this evening


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 2, 2012)

Do us proud livinthevida


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

I love wearing these minis as a ps because I can measure my growth I have about 1/4" right now


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2012)

got my oil in and my baggy on! my hair needed it.  i did her so wrong this past weekend!


----------



## growbaby (Jul 2, 2012)

Not doing much to my hair this past week, n I think my hair is appreciating the break. I rinsed my DC yesterday n walked around the house with wet hair & fell in love with the sensation of having that heavy hair on my back


----------



## newnyer (Jul 2, 2012)

Wore my hair out this past weekend but decided to cowash last night & try bantu knots for the first time on semi-airdried hair.  Took them out this morning. They weren't dry all the way so came out







 frizzy, but still good for a first timer! I may do this more often...super easy style!


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 2, 2012)

Sigh, I want to wash my hair, but I am enjoying my high buns. I need to DC, but maybe  will wait until the weekend. My ends are seeming to be nice and tucked away in the bun. The key for me has been to wear a braid bun instead of a bun where my hair is loose. Braid buns seem to hold moisture better.


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 2, 2012)

Ladies here's my comparison pics of roller-setting with Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) vs Organic Coconut Oil (OCO)! Now that I am using a new hair oil I TRULY LOVE WGHO over OCO  

WGHO does a really good job keeping my hair very light and not weighed down. OCO definitely gave much more shine for my type of hair yet WGHO is so much softer with these results. I like that my hair has bounce and is lightweight on my shoulders! I am beginning to think OCO is better to use in cooler months as a sealant to the harsh weather and WGHO is best for warmer months to keep my hair light and carefree! I just felt like I stepped out of a salon! VAAVAAAVOOOOOOOM 

I've added quick pictures here showing my left and right side with WGHO, my curly APL end , ready for my workout I set a loose bun!, and a May OCO roller-set to June WGHO roller-set:


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 2, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Do us proud livinthevida


Oh my laaaawwwdddd NikkiQ! no pressure at all  I've just posted pics hope I did my APL girls proud :wink2:


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

I want one of those length check tshirts soooo bad!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 2, 2012)

divachyk......


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 2, 2012)

As a result of the encouragement of the lovely ladies in the APL 2012 thread and the inspirational post by NJoy I figured it was time I mosied on over here because I've finally found the tenacity to believe full BSL for myself by the end of this year.

*What is your goal date for BSL?* December 2012


*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story?* When I was younger my hair was thick and HL, then I started relaxing, coloring, and otherwise abusing my hair and it slowly shortened until it stopped at shoulder length where it remained. etc.  I have been on my HJ for about 2 years now and I've learned ALOT especially from LHCF and lately my hair has been cooperating .  

*Whats your current length?* SL in the front, APL+ in the back.  

Relaxed

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?* Stay consistant with my current regimen.  M&S daily, apply HTGE to my scalp nightly, DC 1-2wk w/ heat, comb only on DC days, henna every 6 weeks, relax every 14-16 weeks, wear buns 90% of the time. 

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?* Once I reach BSL, I plan to stay disciplined and focused on WL-once there, I'll see how I feel .

I will post starting picts later today.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 2, 2012)

Ladies i need your opinion yay or nay:
i keep my hair 11 or 12 celies most of the time so i was wondering if nightly rebraiding when i m&s would be too much manipulation? I think its okay if this is the only time my hair is being touched


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 2, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Ladies i need your opinion yay or nay:
> i keep my hair 11 or 12 celies most of the time so i was wondering if nightly rebraiding when i m&s would be too much manipulation? I think its okay if this is the only time my hair is being touched



For me I get a lot more breakage from detangling if I don't braid/twist nightly so it's a lesser of two evils situation for me


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Ladies i need your opinion yay or nay:
> i keep my hair 11 or 12 celies most of the time so i was wondering if nightly rebraiding when i m&s would be too much manipulation? I think its okay if this is the only time my hair is being touched



I dont think its to bad but
What are you moisturizing with? Do you have to take the celies out to moisturize? If so why not try a spray moisturizer.hth


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I dont think its to bad but
> What are you moisturizing with? Do you have to take the celies out to moisturize? If so why not try a spray moisturizer.hth



It depends sometimes i use Olive & Sunflower moisture lotion and sometimes i use my spray bottle mix


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 2, 2012)

On the days you spray I dont think its necesarry to undo and rebraid


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> On the days you spray I dont think its necesarry to undo and rebraid



I think i'll try this for the rest of the week and see how i like it


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 3, 2012)

newnyer it came out really nice...great job for your first time!!!

I'm back in my bun... I called myself being cute and was wearing my hair down today, trying to enjoy my fresh touch up, well me and the hubby decided to go  to kings dominion and had the windows rolled down the whole way...that plus 95 degree weather and going on the roller coasters had my hair a poofy knotted mess...as soon as I got home I put on Organix Shea butter on the length, some hairveda whipped ends on my ends and some Marrakesh oil on my ends to seal... Mnow it's wrapped, hopefully I didn't do any damage


----------



## newnyer (Jul 3, 2012)

Mjon912 thanks!!  I was happy with my results but had to wash out today.   I should have just left the curls alone and put a bonnet on or something last night, but instead put in bantu knots in again on dry, already curly hair (I was worried I would sleep too hard & smash the curls).  Anyway, took the knots out today and my hair was ssooo tangled & dry, but after dousing my hair w/ oil & conditioner I think crisis has been averted.  Hey, lesson learned, right? Lol I still plan on doing this style more often...it was so easy!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 3, 2012)

Took out my weave and measured my hair this morning, I'm going to make it VERY soon!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 3, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:
			
		

> Took out my weave and measured my hair this morning, I'm going to make it VERY soon!!



Yes you are


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 4, 2012)

newnyer...welcome, I've tried knot outs a couple of times with the same problem...and when I sleep on them with out re twisting my hair looks awful, the side I slept on is all straight and the other side is half straight and half curly so when I retwist them at night I moisturize my hair and add some oil, hop in the shower with only a shower cap then right before I go to bed put my scarf on, and when I wake up first thing I do is take my scarf off to make sure there dry before I take them down...
NinasLongAmbition your almost there!!! YAY For you =)... How long have you been trying to get to BSL?


----------



## sofash (Jul 4, 2012)

day three of bunning


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 4, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Took out my weave and measured my hair this morning, I'm going to make it VERY soon!!



Looks to me like you already did


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 4, 2012)

Mjon912......well I BC'd Feb.2010, I was trying to make it for last BSL challenge...so basically a year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Looks to me like you already did



yeah her bra is very, very low.  i believe she has made it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2012)

i am in a bun.  i will be bunning for awhile.  i won't be wearing my hair down too much for the rest of this summer until my next touch up.


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 4, 2012)

_*Hi Ladies!*_ 

*Wishing Everyone a Very Happy 4th of July!!!! *


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 4, 2012)

Skiggle said:


> I'm taking out my twists early for the holiday weekend. I'll be back in my twists *extension* second week of August. I won't do a length check until October. I'm lazy and I don't wanna be too obsessed about length at the moment. I'm pretty sure I'll get to BSL before or by year's end.
> 
> Has anyone reached their goal yet?


Not yet Skiggle! I've just graduated from the APL 2012 Challenge and hope to make BSL by end of year


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 4, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> Been looking through pix all day to avoid doing something detrimental (shaving my head).  Here are the update pix that kept me from cutting.  I'm going to put my hair into another PS for real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MzSwift that is some great growth! What protective styles do you use?


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 4, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Took out my weave and measured my hair this morning, I'm going to make it VERY soon!!


Congratulations NinasLongAmbition!


----------



## growbaby (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a full weave at the end of the month. I want an a-line style.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Baggying with QB BRBC right now, gonna seal with coconut butter


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 5, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Hi Ladies! Testing the ability to "double post" here!
> 
> The amazing @Nonie has posted instructions here on how to use the "Multiquote" button to post a message to more than one thread.
> 
> ...


It worked!  

   Thanks Nonie!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 5, 2012)

I had to trim about an inch off two weeks ago. Today I purchased a bottle of Ultra Nourish Hair Vitamins. 

My regimen for the remainder of the year will be 1. applying castor oil to my scalp and seal with it when I'm wearing my 3/4 wigs. 
2. Taking my vitamins daily
3. Drinking at least 3-4 bottles of water a day
4. 1 heat pass a month

I'm just going to keep it simple. 

My hair grows about 1/2 an inch in 6-8 weeks. I'm not sure if the MSM and Biotin in my vitamins will help boost it to 1/2 an inch a month. Crossing fingers.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 5, 2012)

^^You can do it!!

livinthevida

Thanks lady!  I mainly cornrow and wig or rock mini braids.  I want to try twists but I think I'm going to do extensions until the end of August instead.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 5, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> ^^You can do it!!
> 
> livinthevida
> 
> Thanks lady!  I mainly cornrow and wig or rock mini braids.  I want to try twists but I think I'm going to do extensions until the end of August instead.



Thanks MzSwift ^_^


----------



## irisak (Jul 6, 2012)

Checking in still rocking this sew-in. It's only been in for 3 weeks but my braids are loose as Hell. I have my fingers crossed that it's growth. I've been using mn so who knows. I want to keep this install in for the rest of July but I don't want my braids to mat either. I hope my hair can hold out. I need some retention. Hhg

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 6, 2012)

Checking in. Bunning is my main hairstyle this summer.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 6, 2012)

3 weeks in braids. 

For the most part fresh... You can still see the parts of the cornrows front lol. 

Another 2 weeks with these bad boys, maybe longer depending on how they look. 

I might just take out the cornrows and single braid those so they last another week or 3 lol


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 6, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> I had to trim about an inch off two weeks ago. Today I purchased a bottle of Ultra Nourish Hair Vitamins.
> 
> My regimen for the remainder of the year will be 1. applying castor oil to my scalp and seal with it when I'm wearing my 3/4 wigs.
> 2. Taking my vitamins daily
> ...


Your hair looks full and healthy trendsetta25!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 6, 2012)

Bout to wash my hair this weekend and I want to switch up my hair regimen.  I am tweaking my DC for the summer to include mostly coconut cream/milk (my hair loved this last summer), agave nectar, honey, molasses, coconut oil, and ors replenishing conditioner.  Very sticky but super moisturiing.  I'll leave it on from 10am to 8pm or so then have my hair braided for two to three weeks at a time then do it all again.  Gotta make it to BSL!


----------



## Charla (Jul 6, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> ^^You can do it!!
> 
> livinthevida
> 
> Thanks lady!  I mainly cornrow and wig or rock mini braids.  I want to try twists but I think I'm going to do extensions until the end of August instead.



I'm getting my first set of Senegalese twists Sunday. I'll be back to post pics.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 6, 2012)

Roughly 6 more months to make it count. 

Roughly 3 inches of hair is mine!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 6, 2012)

Just purchased some JBCO that I'm going to add to my weave regimen. I'll use it raw on my edges as well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2012)

My hair is loose right now and its taking everything in me not to check my length......but I wont. I want to be surprised come august


----------



## irisak (Jul 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> My hair is loose right now and its taking everything in me not to check my length......but I wont. I want to be surprised come august



I'm trying to resist the same thing lol

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like everyone is doing good this summer and trying to maximize their growth...BSL here we come!... I'm prepooing over night and washing in the am... I was going to rollerset but livinthevida reminded me I wanna try mini braids so I think I'll rollerset until my hairs mainly dry and then start my braids... I've never done this and have a birthday party to take my daughter to at 3 and I have to take my mom to the train station at 12... If I get up at 8 do y'all think I'll be done by 3? ( I just read this back and it sounded like an algebra problem lol)
Also I'm about to start the mn challenge again, my 2 weeks are over and I'm ready to be BSL already...wishful thinking but it'd be so nice to be there by Halloween... I'm reaching tho since I just hit APL


----------



## irisak (Jul 7, 2012)

So because it's hot as hades I think I might bun for awhile and abandon these weaves until the temp drops below 450.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2012)

washing my hair and roller setting it today.  i guess i will be under the dryer today.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi ladies! I've just graduated the APL thread, and now it's on to BSL for me.
I'm in senegalese twists right now and hope to reach BSL by the year's end/ my birthday (next January).

I have about 3 inches to go to BSL. Let's do this!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 7, 2012)

Washed, DC'd, M&S'd and just finished twisting my hair and i'll trying the whole "roll your ends" thing and see how i like that... Anyone have any experience with rolling your ends?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

Gonna rinse out my dc today leave in and seal with coconut oil and grease


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 7, 2012)

I also put twists in.  I hope I can rock these in a bun and take advantage of this heat wave.  I wanna try baggying at night so I didn't put in the extensions.

I started taking Nature's Bounty HSN today.  I'm gonna only take 2/day instead of the recommended 3/day.  I never really gave them a chance to work last year.  I'm also taking 1000 mg/day of MSM.

HHG, ladies!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 7, 2012)

lamaria211 how is you pp shedding looking


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> lamaria211 how is you pp shedding looking



I hadnt comb thru my hair in about 5 weeks and when I did I lost a tennis ball of hair I had to throw it away immediately so I didnt cry from staring at it.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 7, 2012)

I posted this in the HYH Reveal thread but I'll post it here too. 

I had some setbacks with breakage and hair loss this year. But here's my progress for the past 5 months. I'm about 3 inches from BSL. Should be able to get there by the end of the year.

January 24, 2012 vs. June 23, 2012


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

glamazon386 said:
			
		

> I posted this in the HYH Reveal thread but I'll post it here too.
> 
> I had some setbacks with breakage and hair loss this year. But here's my progress for the past 5 months. I'm about 3 inches from BSL. Should be able to get there by the end of the year.
> 
> January 24, 2012 vs. June 23, 2012



Thick and pretty


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 8, 2012)

Just washed my senegalese twists. Scalp is feeling mighty fresh


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just sprayed my celies with African Royale Braid spray (not gonna seal yet) and used my scalp mix (that now contains some megatek)


----------



## iamtan (Jul 8, 2012)

I would like to know am I BSL yet?  I did a quick length check and I think i'm grazing BSL.



Another comparison pic.  The left pic was from September 2011 and the right was yesterday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

iamtan said:
			
		

> I would like to know am I BSL yet?  I did a quick length check and I think i'm grazing BSL.
> 
> Another comparison pic.  The left pic was from September 2011 and the right was yesterday.



Congrats girl yes you are bsl


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 8, 2012)

So in thinking about how I'm going to go from APL+ to BSL I've realized that one of the things I'm going to adjust is to detangle my hair mostly dry before DC-ing.  When I wait to detangle while rinsing out my DC, I loose much more hair.


----------



## Shana' (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been completely neglecting my hair but I am still hoping to make BSL when I touch up in August. I'm revamping my reggie to maximize my results for the remainder of the year.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 8, 2012)

I watched a youtube video where the girl used braidspray or scurl to detangle. She made it look pretty easy


----------



## Charla (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, ladies!  So I was in a hair funk because I felt like my hair wasn't growing and that I had about 2" to make it to APL, so I decided to perk myself up I would flat iron my hair.  And I discovered that I just barely made APL in the back! I knew I made it in the front, but the back seemed like I had a ways to go.  

I had so many more pics, but my SD card was wiped out somehow.  These are a few I was able to recover.  Sorry for the quality and bad angles.  My 6yo took most of them!   By the time my husband came home, my hair was already reverting, so he didn't get to see the full length, when I showed him these pics, he said, "So your hair is down your back?!"  He was sooo excited! 

If you look at the time stamps on the pics, you'll see how quickly I reverted from APL back to SL! And I know this isn't the best job, because I couldn't get my ends fully straight, but that's ok because this week, I'm going to go ahead and do about a 1/2" trim all over.

Now that I've made APL, I feel less stress because the next goal lengths should be a breeze.  APL is the longest I've been in my adult life! Ya'll I'm so excited!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats Charla.
I just started braiding my hair this morning with any luck ill be done by night fall


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 9, 2012)

glamazon386 said:


> I posted this in the HYH Reveal thread but I'll post it here too.
> 
> I had some setbacks with breakage and hair loss this year. But here's my progress for the past 5 months. I'm about 3 inches from BSL. Should be able to get there by the end of the year.
> 
> January 24, 2012 vs. June 23, 2012


Great progress @glamazon386! What did you use to help improve breakage?


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 9, 2012)

iamtan said:


> I would like to know am I BSL yet?  I did a quick length check and I think i'm grazing BSL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations @iamtan! You are BSL & well on your way to MBL


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 9, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> So in thinking about how I'm going to go from APL+ to BSL I've realized that one of the things I'm going to adjust is to detangle my hair mostly dry before DC-ing.  When I wait to detangle while rinsing out my DC, I loose much more hair.


Onhergrind09 excellent idea! I do exactly the same when I prep my hair on Sunday's I gently detangle then apply my conditioning mask. Before hand when I would rinse my mask in the shower I used my wide tooth comb and noticed long hairs coming loose. A little research via YouTube and I discovered hair is its weakest when wet best to detangle on dry hair then style


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 9, 2012)

Shana' said:


> I have been completely neglecting my hair but I am still hoping to make BSL when I touch up in August. I'm revamping my reggie to maximize my results for the remainder of the year.


Hi Shana'! what are the changes you'll be making to your reggie? I think in the past 5 months since starting my HHJ I've updated my reggie at least 3 times yet each time I added something that was so useful. A few of my new favorite things: satin foam rollers, conditioning cap, silk pillowcase 



Charla said:


> Hi, ladies!  So I was in a hair funk because I felt like my hair wasn't growing and that I had about 2" to make it to APL, so I decided to perk myself up I would flat iron my hair.  And I discovered that I just barely made APL in the back! I knew I made it in the front, but the back seemed like I had a ways to go.
> 
> I had so many more pics, but my SD card was wiped out somehow.  These are a few I was able to recover.  Sorry for the quality and bad angles.  My 6yo took most of them!   By the time my husband came home, my hair was already reverting, so he didn't get to see the full length, when I showed him these pics, he said, "So your hair is down your back?!"  He was sooo excited!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Charla!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 9, 2012)

Ladies it's now officially a week since starting on my new hair oil - Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) - posting here new results of roller setting with WGHO on air dried hair and the results! To see how my setting is coming along I'll post mostly pictures here and in the _AP__L 2012 Challenge _

These first set of pictures are my air dried hair with WGHO applied ears to ends (see that shine!) and my hair set in satin foam rollers:


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 9, 2012)

Ladies these second set of pictures are results of roller  setting with WGHO on air dried hair:

P.S. in one of the pictures I ended up channeling my inner Charlie Angel and started to whip my hair when taking the picture


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 9, 2012)

Checking in! Moisturized, sealed and back in the bun.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 9, 2012)

Walmart is selling Giovanni products for $7!!! I stocked up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2012)

iamtan congrats lady!  you have made great progress!

Charla congrats lady!  i remember when you made it to SL and everybody had something to say about that!  now you are APL!

i have had some oil in my hair since Saturday evening. i really need to rinse and wash today.


----------



## Charla (Jul 9, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> Charla congrats lady!  i remember when you made it to SL and everybody had something to say about that!  now you are APL!



Thanks, shortdub78!   Just like then, I'm now focusing on the next milestone! Hope to make BSB by December. woot woot!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 10, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Great progress @glamazon386! What did you use to help improve breakage?



Thanks. I didn't really use anything. I probably should do a protein treatment now that I think about it. I had to learn the hard way that if I manipulate my hair too much I get breakage. I have fine hair so I have to be careful. Low manipulation and protective styles work well for me. I had to go back to that.


----------



## growbaby (Jul 10, 2012)

Just cowshed n followed with a much needed protein treatment


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 10, 2012)

iamtan and livinthevida looking good dolls...very beautiful heads of thick hair...love.it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2012)

Checkin in I just sprayed my minis with 613 Replenishing Mist. I think (not sure yet) I may stop weekly cowashes and just do my weekly wash (with cleansing condish) and DC


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 10, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> iamtan and livinthevida looking good dolls...very beautiful heads of thick hair...love.it.


Thank Youuuu Mjon912 :wink2:

I am working on knowing exactly how much Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) to use! with the Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) very little on the finger tips worked perfectly and with the WGHO knowing how many drops to use I am still perfecting


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think I ever posted starting picts, so here they are.  In these picts my hair is air dryed, until December, I'm pretty much unconcerned about straightening my hair .


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 10, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> I don't think I ever posted starting picts, so here they are.  In these picts my hair is air dryed, until December, I'm pretty much unconcerned about straightening my hair .


Onhergrind09 you are inching closer to BSL!


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 11, 2012)

Quick update, I think I am getting closer and closer to my goal of full BSL but I don't have any desire to do an accurate length check at the moment because it is blazin hot here.  Anyway, I continue to wear these lace wigs even in the sweltering heat because it is very easy maintainence and it protecting my hair from the sun.  I have picked up the shampooing back to once a week and I find that I want to clarify my hair more because it is so hot and I want to make sure I get my scalp totally clean before I apply more products to it.  I have never really been a fan of co-washing because I need the buildup to be removed from my scalp and I can never get that root lifting effect from the conditioners.  One new product that I have been testing out is the Eden Body Works Peppermint and Tea Tree hair oil and I must say that it is great, it really opens up the follicles in the scalp so they can receive the wonderful benefits of the hair oil itself.  Other than that everything else is pretty much the same with me either flat twisting or braiding my hair after I have moisturized and sealed, then apply my lace wig.  Oh, I did give a u part wig a try for a couple of weeks but I did not like the manipulation I had to do to the front of my hair on a daily basis, so I am back to a lacefront.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 11, 2012)

My last update is on page 64 and it appears I made BSL/BSB so I am graduating to the MBL challenge. I was really hanging around because I really didn't think I was there yet and I love communicating with you ladies. What's funny is we set these goals and once we reach them we question our self like "OMG I don't think I am XYZ length" That is exactly what I was doing. I guess I was shocked since I never see my hair. LOL So I will continue to encourage you ladies from the side lines because I know you all will graduate with honors.


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 11, 2012)

djkforeal said:


> Quick update, I think I am getting closer and closer to my goal of full BSL but I don't have any desire to do an accurate length check at the moment because it is blazin hot here.  Anyway, I continue to wear these lace wigs even in the sweltering heat because it is very easy maintainence and it protecting my hair from the sun.  I have picked up the shampooing back to once a week and I find that I want to clarify my hair more because it is so hot and I want to make sure I get my scalp totally clean before I apply more products to it.  I have never really been a fan of co-washing because I need the buildup to be removed from my scalp and I can never get that root lifting effect from the conditioners.  One new product that I have been testing out is the Eden Body Works Peppermint and Tea Tree hair oil and I must say that it is great, it really opens up the follicles in the scalp so they can receive the wonderful benefits of the hair oil itself.  Other than that everything else is pretty much the same with me either flat twisting or braiding my hair after I have moisturized and sealed, then apply my lace wig.  Oh, I did give a u part wig a try for a couple of weeks but I did not like the manipulation I had to do to the front of my hair on a daily basis, so I am back to a lacefront.


djkforeal happy to hear you're seeing progress to BSL! What do you use to clarify your hair? Is it the Eden Body Works Peppermint and Tea Tree hair oil? TIA


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 11, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> My last update is on page 64 and it appears I made BSL/BSB so I am graduating to the MBL challenge. I was really hanging around because I really didn't think I was there yet and I love communicating with you ladies. What's funny is we set these goals and once we reach them we question our self like "OMG I don't think I am XYZ length" That is exactly what I was doing. I guess I was shocked since I never see my hair. LOL So I will continue to encourage you ladies from the side lines because I know you all will graduate with honors.


Congratulations hair4romheaven on reaching BSL! We will see you soon over at the MBL Challenge too


----------



## Charla (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, Ladies.  I want to do a hot oil treatment with black castor oil, but I don't know what order it should go in this list.  Where does a hot oil treatment fit in to be most effective? Thanks!

Shampoo
Protein DC
Moisture DC
Moisturize and Seal


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 12, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> @djkforeal happy to hear you're seeing progress to BSL! What do you use to clarify your hair? Is it the Eden Body Works Peppermint and Tea Tree hair oil? TIA



I have been using VO5 Herbal Escapes clarifying shampoo Kiwi Lime Squeeze with lemongrass extract or Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Hydrating-Clarifying Shampoo.  I think I am going to purchase Kinky Kurly Come Clean next because I love the Knot Today leave in conditioner and the products are all natural.  I like the VO5 shampoo because it gets my scalp really clean, but it does have sulfates in it which I don't really care for, so I try not to use it unless I run out of the natural shampoos or I am going to flat iron my hair. HTH
*
*


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 12, 2012)

Charla said:


> Hi, Ladies.  I want to do a hot oil treatment with black castor oil, but I don't know what order it should go in this list.  Where does a hot oil treatment fit in to be most effective? Thanks!
> 
> Shampoo
> Protein DC
> ...


Hi @Charla! it's been years since I've done a hot oil treatment! Yet when I did I would apply the hot oil first. I never shampooed right after instead I would rinse and shampoo a few days later, I wanted to give the oil a few days to work :wink2:

Here's a great article on curlynikki.com to _Pre-Wash Oil Treatments for Natural Hair_:
_"Oiling your hair before washing it, gives your hair a softening, deep oil treatment. It also provides extra protection so that your hair doesn't get completely stripped during the shampoo process."

_Update: just GOOGLED "hot oil treatment with black castor oil" and found these new sources too:
Hot Oil Treatment-Jamaican Black Castor Oil
7 Ways to Use Castor Oil (jump to Added Shine section!):
"Dull hair may benefit from the use of castor oil hair treatments, either in conditioners or in the form of a hot oil  treatment. For optimum shine, use a hot oil treatment once per month or  moisturizing treatments weekly. However, more frequent use than this can  result in an oily scalp."


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 12, 2012)

Charla said:


> Hi, Ladies.  I want to do a hot oil treatment with black castor oil, but I don't know what order it should go in this list.  Where does a hot oil treatment fit in to be most effective? Thanks!
> 
> Shampoo
> Protein DC
> ...



I rarely do hot oil treatments but when I do its after I shampoo.  But normaly I try to get a 2n1 by loading on a moisturizing DC then putting a layer of oil on top of that instead of mixing them together.  I get great results, I love how my hair feels after that.


----------



## growbaby (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought i would post here too. Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 12, 2012)

growbaby said:


> I thought i would post here too. Just wanted to share this pic my aspiring photographing nephew (14yrs old) snapped of me yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 159523


Great photo growbaby!  Your nephew really did a good job capturing "the right moment!" its like a scene out of a movie  this one should definitely be part of your new Avatar & Siggie!


----------



## growbaby (Jul 12, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Great photo growbaby!  Your nephew really did a good job capturing "the right moment!" its like a scene out of a movie  this one should definitely be part of your new Avatar & Siggie!



Thanx! Great idea, I just changed my Avi lol.


----------



## Charla (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you livinthevida I really appreciate those links. I'm going to check them out now!
Thanks CurlsBazillion  I was thinking about that too putting the oil and the  moisturizing DC in layers on the hair.  It just sounds like it'll be so delish for the hair!



livinthevida said:


> Hi @Charla! it's been years since I've done a hot oil treatment! Yet when I did I would apply the hot oil first. I never shampooed right after instead I would rinse and shampoo a few days later, I wanted to give the oil a few days to work :wink2:
> 
> Here's a great article on curlynikki.com to _Pre-Wash Oil Treatments for Natural Hair_:
> _"Oiling your hair before washing it, gives your hair a softening, deep oil treatment. It also provides extra protection so that your hair doesn't get completely stripped during the shampoo process."
> ...





CurlsBazillion said:


> I rarely do hot oil treatments but when I do its after I shampoo.  But normaly I try to get a 2n1 by loading on a moisturizing DC then putting a layer of oil on top of that instead of mixing them together.  I get great results, I love how my hair feels after that.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 12, 2012)

Excuse the wild hair, double chin, and fat back...impromptu length check 7/12/12


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 13, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, your hair is growing like weeds, what are you doing what is your reggie?


----------



## growbaby (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going on a personal no length check challenge until sept. 1st  let's see how it goes.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 13, 2012)

Firstborn2 said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U, your hair is going like weeds, what are you doing what is your reggie?



Recently i've just been blowing out my hair and wearing it in a bun. I got burnt out on wash n goes, and haven't worn one since the beginning of June. Using CG friendly conditioners and moisturizers, and henna every 2-3 months...really have been hair-lazy the last month or so.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 13, 2012)

Over the last month I have cut off about 2 1/2 inches of damaged ends. Dye damaged, I have decided not to flat iron my hair until December. I will be roller setting my hair until then, don't have any pics for length will probably do a length just stretch shot September cutting the hair was hard but it was over due, Im enjoying my hair recovering from damage and think I can be a healthy full BSL by 12/31/2012


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 14, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Excuse the wild hair, double chin, and fat back...impromptu length check 7/12/12


 
Get it, girl!!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 14, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Excuse the wild hair, double chin, and fat back...impromptu length check 7/12/12


Great length and color @MyAngelEyez~C~U! I bet I missed this over at our APL 2012 Challenge yet what hair color is this one? It has a nice brown-reddish tone to it


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 14, 2012)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Over the last month I have cut off about 2 1/2 inches of damaged ends. Dye damaged, I have decided not to flat iron my hair until December. I will be roller setting my hair until then, don't have any pics for length will probably do a length just stretch shot September cutting the hair was hard but it was over due, Im enjoying my hair recovering from damage and think I can be a healthy full BSL by 12/31/2012


@lawyer2be371 what type of hair dye was this one? a box one like Clairol or a natural one like Henna? I'm coming up on my 6 month HHJ Anniversary July 28  and am considering adding a little color for the next 6 month HHJ


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Great length and color @MyAngelEyez~C~U! I bet I missed this over at our APL 2012 Challenge yet what hair color is this one? It has a nice brown-reddish tone to it



Thanks! I use Rajasthani henna for my color. I'm a natural blonde, so my hair soaks up the dye from henna really well .


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 14, 2012)

Checking in! I am still doing my twist buns!


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 14, 2012)

I finally got my filter back but I have more ssks to clip I'm blaming the other filter and lack of water in take. I'm shooting for bsb not full but just the nape and apl for the sides by Dec. I'll do my length check in Aug and flat iron in Dec. I had a lot of shedding but right now it's in twists until next week I may flat iron for a trip but that's it. I also just restocked my coconut oil and hair vitamins so I should be good .


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody else feel like APL is short now??? I remember a few years ago, I would see APL hair and gawk in amazement. Now I just feel like bald-headed scallywag with my APL hair.


----------



## irisak (Jul 14, 2012)

When I see it on my head I feel like it's short. Oddly irl on someone else healthy apl hair will still catch my eye.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 14, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> @lawyer2be371 what type of hair dye was this one? a box one like Clairol or a natural one like Henna? I'm coming up on my 6 month HHJ Anniversary July 28  and am considering adding a little color for the next 6 month HHJ




It was done in the shop, actually its the color in my avatar I have none of that hair anymore lol...

What it was I originally died my hair a brown, in 2009, once, in April the following year in August of 2010, I went back and asked to go lighter I never asked her would it be the same dye...well a bout a week after the dye experience my hair just started breaking I thought it was my ends so November 2010 I cut my ends, still breakage, I didn't want to cut my hair so I keep it moisturized but it wouldn't stop breaking, it wasn't until this year I was able to get it stop breaking of course by my hair growing out, and me clipping the color...I have a little color left.....

BUT to answer your question the first dye was a a veda no issue, the second dye I don't know what she used....
but if I ever choose color again it will be henna


----------



## irisak (Jul 14, 2012)

I flatironed so I decided To do am impromptu length check. This is my hair last month: 





And this is my hair today: 




Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak (Jul 14, 2012)

Oops!!!! Here's the pic from today:




Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 15, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Anybody else feel like APL is short now??? I remember a few years ago, I would see APL hair and gawk in amazement. Now I just feel like bald-headed scallywag with my APL hair.


 
Yes, I find myself pushing that goal line further down my back. I never thought I would have hair anorexia


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

RegaLady said:
			
		

> Yes, I find myself pushing that goal line further down my back. I never thought I would have hair anorexia



Same here I must say....I am hoping that I find contentment at MBL...but if not I'll just keep growing. I have never been MBL. I got close to BSL in 2008 and then stopped protective styling rocking length. A major life change and cut into a bob.


----------



## Loving (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm getting closer ladies. My siggy is from my this morning. I did a touch-up yesterday. 

I am amazed how far I have come in 8 months - my avatar is from November.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 15, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U your hair looks good doll....I'm a sucker for thick hair, yours is making me drool...Jealous
KurlyNinja APL could just as easily be chin length to me...I've been BSL before so lengths before it kill me...BSL is where I'm comfortable so its medium to me, anything longer then BSL is long
Loving good job doll! BSL will be yours by christmas!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 15, 2012)

It's been 4 weeks in these braids. 

People don't believe me when I say that, so I might keep them until Friday to make it 5 weeks. Or maybe I'll go another 2 weeks... I dunno lol. 

I would like to try a wash n go sometime in the near future because my cousin just have me a jar of her Miss Jessie's curly pudding. I've always wanted to try it but would NEVER spend $60 on it. But since she gave it to me for free, I have no problem just giving it away if I don't like it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey ladies! Currently in a honey and evoo prepoo and I'm going to try this new shampoo "Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo length & strength" I usually love GF products so I hope this is a hit too


----------



## Mjon912 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey ladies...I havnt been posting like I should, dd got sick again and has had a temp around 102 =\... I just got my hair trigger elixir, featherweight in vanillia pound cake and honey dew melon...I've only used the honey dew so far but it smells amazing! I love it!


----------



## Shana' (Jul 16, 2012)

livinthevida...sorry for the late response. I'm still trying to figure things out but currently I am completely scaling back on my product stash. I think one of my major hair issues is that I use too many different products without any rhyme or reason. That mixed with laziness isn't a good look for my hair. 

Currently I'm dc'ing overnight with Crece Pelo mixed with w/ honey on dry hair
Poo'ing w/ CON AO
Rollersetting w/ Lacio and GF Sleek & Shine serum
I'll either flat iron my roots and wear my hair out or bun it

That's it until I decide to relax.......if I ever decide to.


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 16, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Anybody else feel like APL is short now??? I remember a few years ago, I would see APL hair and gawk in amazement. Now I just feel like bald-headed scallywag with my APL hair.


@KurlyNinja no way you're bald-headed!  

YES!!!! it does feel so short compared to my ultimate goal of WL YET I'm really loving my APL hair  I remember last year my hair was ear length (EL) during the springtime when both wet and naturally dry erplexed Now I LOVE how my APL hair rests on back in the shower and has this bounce and rhythm to it! 



irisak said:


> Oops!!!! Here's the pic from today:
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


WOW! @irisak that is good growth! 



Loving said:


> I'm getting closer ladies. My siggy is from my this morning. I did a touch-up yesterday.
> I am amazed how far I have come in 8 months - my avatar is from November.


Looking good @Loving! 



Shana' said:


> @livinthevida...sorry for the late response. I'm still trying to figure things out but currently I am completely scaling back on my product stash. I think one of my major hair issues is that I use too many different products without any rhyme or reason. That mixed with laziness isn't a good look for my hair.
> 
> Currently I'm dc'ing overnight with Crece Pelo mixed with w/ honey on dry hair
> Poo'ing w/ CON AO
> ...


@Shana' maybe you're experiencing a transition from your last relaxer and your new hair growth? Here's a great article from one transitioner on Curly Nikki: _Tara's Transition Story _:wink2:


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 16, 2012)

_*double post* :wink2:_


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 16, 2012)

So I'm slowly taking some of these braids out and my hair really grew!

I'm definitely gonna braid or weave my hair again before the end of the summer. That way I can get optimal growth. 

As for now, I'm gonna rebraid the front. And turn the braids in the back Ito twists.


----------



## Charla (Jul 16, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> So I'm slowly taking some of these braids out and my hair really grew!
> 
> I'm definitely gonna braid or weave my hair again before the end of the summer. That way I can get optimal growth.
> 
> As for now, I'm gonna rebraid the front. And turn the braids in the back Ito twists.


What was your braid maintenance reggie? What kind of braid spray. I just got Senegalese twists last night.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 16, 2012)

Charla I washed my hair at the 2 week mark with a dandruff shampoo and conditioned with a suave naturals conditioner. 

My braid spray is StaSoFro I sprayed it every few days and sealed with either coconut oil or my Shea butter mix that has olive oil, coconut oil, eucalyptus essential oil and some other ish. 

That's pretty much it! I just made sure I tied it up really well every night.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 17, 2012)

So I kinda did a length check yesterday... Looks like I'm roughly 3 inches from the top of yesterday's bra.

I'm pretty much BSB right now, maybe a half inch before I REALLY claim it.

Trying to figure out what to do next with my hair... I'll probably leave it out for now... But right now I have these really chunky twists (I took out the small braids)... I REALLY like the look and now I can't wait until I'm WL so I can have longer chunky twists.

So now looks like I'm REALLY about to be on the grind because I can imagine what my hair will look like. I might even put chunky twist extensions in my hair soon so I can really imagine what it will look like on me.


----------



## Charla (Jul 17, 2012)

You gotta take a pic of the chunky extensions! I'd love to see how that turns out! I imagine myself at WL wearing big juicy, chunky twistouts!



ImanAdero said:


> So I kinda did a length check yesterday... Looks like I'm roughly 3 inches from the top of yesterday's bra.
> 
> I'm pretty much BSB right now, maybe a half inch before I REALLY claim it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 18, 2012)

Totally in love with the curls I achieved with braiding my hair in medium sized celies and putting them in rollers ! I'll try and take pictures either today or tomorrow


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 18, 2012)

Charla said:


> You gotta take a pic of the chunky extensions! I'd love to see how that turns out! I imagine myself at WL wearing big juicy, chunky twistouts!



@ImanAdero I second Charla! We'd like to see what your chunky hair looks like! So good to see healthy beautiful hair


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 18, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Totally in love with the curls I achieved with braiding my hair in medium sized celies and putting them in rollers ! I'll try and take pictures either today or tomorrow


YAY more pictures coming up!  

ManiiSweetheart what kind of rollers did you use for the setting?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 18, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> YAY more pictures coming up!
> 
> ManiiSweetheart what kind of rollers did you use for the setting?



Ummm they are like .... Prehistoric flexi rods... Like metal rid piece in the middle covered in sponge and thats covered in satin ...like this


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 18, 2012)

Heres the best picture I took, I guess my phone isn't feeling itself today


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 19, 2012)

Moving closer to my Leela James Fro!

Here's today's hair. I took out my big twists and this is a BIG twist out on dirty hair. 

I'm going to do a nice wash and deep condition tonight. Not sure if I'll do a WnG to try the Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding... Or if I'll attempt these chunky twist extensions. Either way I'll post a photo.


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 19, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Heres the best picture I took, I guess my phone isn't feeling itself today


Beautiful curls ManiiSweetheart!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 19, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Moving closer to my Leela James Fro!
> 
> Here's today's hair. I took out my big twists and this is a BIG twist out on dirty hair.
> 
> I'm going to do a nice wash and deep condition tonight. Not sure if I'll do a WnG to try the Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding... Or if I'll attempt these chunky twist extensions. Either way I'll post a photo.


@ImanAdero I'd say you are very close to Leela's fro!  Great volume and curls!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2012)

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> Moving closer to my Leela James Fro!
> 
> Here's today's hair. I took out my big twists and this is a BIG twist out on dirty hair.
> 
> I'm going to do a nice wash and deep condition tonight. Not sure if I'll do a WnG to try the Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding... Or if I'll attempt these chunky twist extensions. Either way I'll post a photo.



That fro is sick!!! I love it!

Be careful with the Pudding....you might fall in love!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my hair today

I hadn't worn it up in a while. Its heavy!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 19, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Beautiful curls ManiiSweetheart!



Thank you!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 19, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Here's my hair today
> 
> I hadn't worn it up in a while. Its heavy!


SmilingElephant your hair looks great! Is it heavy with product LOL!  or just the thickness and growth of your hair?

I love the weight of my hair now @ APL! I can just imagine what it will feel like at BSL, MBL, and ultimately WL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant your hair looks great! Is it heavy with product LOL!  or just the thickness and growth of your hair?
> 
> I love the weight of my hair now @ APL! I can just imagine what it will feel like at BSL, MBL, and ultimately WL



Thanks lol!! Its the weight of the thickness/length. I don't use a lot of product actually. My hair isn't as thick as it looks to me...so i can get away with small scoops of EcoStyler gel on top of my leave in im finding. 

Although this week I've been sampling Ms. Jessie's  and compbring her curl creams to my Noodle Head curl cream (which i used today)...Ms. Jessie's won hands down for me!


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 19, 2012)

Checking in! I am bunning my way to BSL.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 20, 2012)

I think this is a better picture .... Maybe


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 20, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I think this is a better picture .... Maybe


Great set ManiiSweetheart! How long will you wear this style here?


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 20, 2012)

Ladies before I get my workout on here are pictures of how I wore my hair today (available in the _APL 2012 Challenge_ too!)

@esi.adokowa I practiced and finally wore my upside down braid a season late yet I did it  I really wanted to try this updo before the summer is over here in the Northeast! To achieve this look I watched a few videos last night including your _Braided Bun _tutorial and Naptural85's _How To Easy French Braid Method. _What worked for me was using my fingers to separate my hair into sections and braid up toward the front of my head. 

I promise my hair looked GREAT this morning but after making room for new inventory you can tell at the end of the day its ready to come loose 

1. first picture is my braid up at rear view
2. second picture is the beginning of the end of my hair wrapping around
3. third picture is a closer look at how I tucked the end of my hair into another part of the braid
4. fourth picture is my braid now loose in the front
5. fifth picture is my braid loose in the rear, here you can see the bottom half of the picture is the start of my braid from my neck going up


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 20, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Great set ManiiSweetheart! How long will you wear this style here?



Well since i did it on dirty hair ill keep it until washday...tomorrow..then do it again!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jul 21, 2012)

Finally washed my hair for the first time in 3 week. 

Washed with the usual Elasta shampoo and conditioned with Elasta's DPR +11

Not sure if my hair likes the conditioner or not yet. It felt really soft, but I didn't leave it out long enough to know if it REALLY makes my hair stay soft. 

Might do a review of it next time I try it.


----------



## growbaby (Jul 21, 2012)

GHE tonight on cowashed hair with a lil nexxus humectress and Shea moisture deep condition masque on the ends


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 21, 2012)

Gorgeous pics ladies! You guys motivated me to get up and apply my sulfur mix to my scalp. I'm tired of washing my hair. I'm gonna buy some tea tree oil and add it to my braid spray and applicatir bottle w/leave in condish. That should buy me a couple more days btwn washes. Tired of this weave already,but if one will make it, then in order to attain success, one must sometimes fake it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Ladies
Today is wash today and this is my plan of action

Prepoo- honey + evoo
Shampoo - garnier length and strength 
Protein treatment - gelatin + mane n tail condish
DC - silicon mix + aussie moist + evoo + HEHH
M&S with spray bottle and almond oil

Now i'm in ...12 celies.... suppose to be going on a midnight swim with some friends sooo i'll probably unbraid then and DC over night with aussie moist + evoo and then reM&Sing and redoing the celies


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 21, 2012)

JerriBlank said:


> Gorgeous pics ladies! You guys motivated me to get up and apply my sulfur mix to my scalp. I'm tired of washing my hair. I'm gonna buy some tea tree oil and add it to my braid spray and applicatir bottle w/leave in condish. That should buy me a couple more days btwn washes. Tired of this weave already,but if one will make it, then in order to attain success, one must sometimes fake it.


Thank You JerriBlank! what's in the sulfur mix? do you only apply to the scalp or also ear to ends?


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 21, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Hey Ladies
> Today is wash today and this is my plan of action
> 
> Prepoo- honey + evoo
> ...


Pretty good plan ManiiSweetheart! Hoping you have lots of fun @ the swim!


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm so disappointed, I have been snipping off ssks but still


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 22, 2012)

silenttullip 

Looks like you're almost there!  Why are you disappointed?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 22, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Moving closer to my Leela James Fro!
> 
> Here's today's hair. I took out my big twists and this is a BIG twist out on dirty hair.
> 
> I'm going to do a nice wash and deep condition tonight. Not sure if I'll do a WnG to try the Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding... Or if I'll attempt these chunky twist extensions. Either way I'll post a photo.



Omg, I want your hair!


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 22, 2012)

To me it honestly just looks like its still stuck at the same number. I was hoping for the 7 but still trying I guess.



MzSwift said:


> silenttullip
> 
> Looks like you're almost there!  Why are you disappointed?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 22, 2012)

Took my weave down. Sitting under the dryer now with flexi rods. Gonna try this for a week and see how it turns out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2012)

i straightened my hair this past weekend...it took forever to dry.  i dusted my ends too. i need to hide my blow dryer until relaxer time.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 23, 2012)

feeling like a lioness. Cant Wait to be full bsl


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 23, 2012)

silenttullip said:


> View attachment 160859
> I'm so disappointed, I have been snipping off ssks but still


silenttullip snipping will eventually pay off pretty soon when you have much healthier hair and ends to BSL!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 23, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:


> feeling like a lioness. Cant Wait to be full bsl


WOW! Nice full hair @ScorpioLove!


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 24, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> WOW! Nice full hair @ScorpioLove!



Thank you so much! That has been a goal for so long.. full healthy hair


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been pretty consistent with my regimen and I'm super excited to see BSL by the end of the year! I love seeing the gorgeous heads of hair all over this thread .


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 24, 2012)

I will see my progress to BSL at my next relaxer in a few weeks. I will be joining you ladies soon in my journey!! Last check I was grazing APL. So ready!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 24, 2012)

They are building an Ulta down the street .... The heavens have answered my prayers ...lol


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 24, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> They are building an Ulta down the street .... The heavens have answered my prayers ...lol


LOL ManiiSweetheart!  sounds like you have your shopping list ready to go!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 24, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> LOL ManiiSweetheart!  sounds like you have your shopping list ready to go!



I don't think i can handle the grand opening ...


----------



## GroovyMama (Jul 25, 2012)

Just wanted to do a quick update. Currently wearing hair in medium-sized individual braid extensions. I have no idea how to care of my hair in these braids. Have had them for a month and I co-washed twice and shampooed once. What the heck else am I supposed to do? Any tips?

Attached is a braidout from June 23rd, the day before I got my hair braided. hoping to have gained some length since then. (Excuse the dirty mirror.)

Oh, and I had a baby two weeks ago. He's pretty awesome and cute!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 25, 2012)

GroovyMama said:


> Just wanted to do a quick update. Currently wearing hair in medium-sized individual braid extensions. I have no idea how to care of my hair in these braids. Have had them for a month and I co-washed twice and shampooed once. What the heck else am I supposed to do? Any tips?
> 
> Attached is a braidout from June 23rd, the day before I got my hair braided. hoping to have gained some length since then. (Excuse the dirty mirror.)
> 
> Oh, and I had a baby two weeks ago. He's pretty awesome and cute!


Congratulations on your handsome baby boy GroovyMama!


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations GroovyMama on your new baby.  I would get a good moisturizing spray to keep your hair properly moiturized in the braid extensions and do scalp massages with a light oil if you have easy access to your scalp.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 26, 2012)

GroovyMama he looks just like you, cutee


----------



## baddison (Jul 26, 2012)

GroovyMama said:


> Just wanted to do a quick update. Currently wearing hair in medium-sized individual braid extensions. I have no idea how to care of my hair in these braids. Have had them for a month and I co-washed twice and shampooed once. What the heck else am I supposed to do? Any tips?
> 
> Attached is a braidout from June 23rd, the day before I got my hair braided. hoping to have gained some length since then. (Excuse the dirty mirror.)
> 
> Oh, and I had a baby two weeks ago. He's pretty awesome and cute!


 
Congratulations  on your baby blessing!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 26, 2012)

GroovyMama said:
			
		

> Just wanted to do a quick update. Currently wearing hair in medium-sized individual braid extensions. I have no idea how to care of my hair in these braids. Have had them for a month and I co-washed twice and shampooed once. What the heck else am I supposed to do? Any tips?
> 
> Attached is a braidout from June 23rd, the day before I got my hair braided. hoping to have gained some length since then. (Excuse the dirty mirror.)
> 
> Oh, and I had a baby two weeks ago. He's pretty awesome and cute!



Ohhh such a cutie!! Congratulations!!


----------



## GroovyMama (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## irisak (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww look at the little one! He is a cutie!

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay ladies ..i did an early wash day because I wanted to dye my hair jet black again before the weekend! soo today I...
Dye my hair ..  i used 4 tubes wow!
Rinsed with conditioner
DC with Aussie moist + Evoo
Rinse but added a dime size amount of baby wash to make sure alll the dye was out
M&S
Re-braid into 12 celies 
DONE! in Record time of...4 hours!


----------



## livinthevida (Jul 27, 2012)

Ladies! This weekend officially marks my 6-month HHJ on July 28 AND ITS MY BIRTHDAY! I now have TWO GREAT reasons to CELEBRATE!!!  

I hope you all have a GREAT WEEKEND TOO  I'll catch up with new 30 Day pictures on August 1st showing a mini length check since June 30th! I can feel my hair a bit longer on my back and thicker all around yet a few pictures will help see  how I'm coming along with Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) :wink2:

Cheers!


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

:bday5:livinthevida I am looking forward to your update.


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been in.. I guess small twists for a week and half. I'm going to get puffy twists on Thursday. I plan to protective style in (extension) twists for the rest of the year. And a personal challenge for myself..no length checks till December. I'm tired of my hair...


----------



## deedoswell (Jul 29, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Ladies! This weekend officially marks my 6-month HHJ on July 28 AND ITS MY BIRTHDAY! I now have TWO GREAT reasons to CELEBRATE!!!
> 
> I hope you all have a GREAT WEEKEND TOO  I'll catch up with new 30 Day pictures on August 1st showing a mini length check since June 30th! I can feel my hair a bit longer on my back and thicker all around yet a few pictures will help see  how I'm coming along with Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) :wink2:
> 
> Cheers!



Just wanted to stop by and say Happy Birthday!!!!!  My birthday is July 28th also!  Hope you had a great one!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 29, 2012)

deedoswell


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 29, 2012)

I have formulated a plan in which I won't have to touch my hair as much.  I will bun until september then get kinky twist until the end of october then wear a lace wig until March '13. BSL may not happen this year but I will do all I can to make it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm still here in these Senegalese twist. I hate to but will be taking them out next weekend. This past Friday I shampoo'd with CON w/ Argan Oil and conditioned them with HV Moist 24/7 mixed with AVJ. My hair held up well. I guess I'll enjoy them for one more week :wink2:


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just purchased my copy of The Science of Black Hair on Friday...i'm trying my darnest to get to BSL...it's taking me too long. I feel after reading this book i will understand more of what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## newnyer (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay...I have been seriously trippin with my hair.  Rarely cowash, barely moisturize, never seal. Heck I even slept without a scarf on cotton sheets this whole week. :-(  My only saving grace is that I've had it bunned this whole time.  Living out of a hotel sucks.  Let us pray I'm not causing a setback....


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2012)

livinthevida
happy birthday!

i decided to treat my hair right today and wash it.  i was bad this past weekend.  i didn't wrap my hair up on saturday and had it down, i flat ironed to bump the ends after wash day, etc...  but i am all about moisturizing my hair this week and keeping it up.


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies! ***Sharing this posting via the APL 2012 Challenge! *** You know I'm a true fan  to post this late! I enjoyed a FUN WEEKEND  and will return tomorrow evening to catch up with everyone! 

Here are a few new pictures showing how I wear my hair out on weekends. I like to do simple, easy, and quick two strand twists then out the door I go. The past few weekends these are my go-to style after a week of rollersetting!

1. first picture are my 2 two-strand twists, no comb used here just my fingers to gently seperate my damp hair in half
2. second picture are the results of the two-strand twists, my hair air-dried for an hour and was still a bit damp you can see there's a mushroom effect between the top and lower half of my hair 
3. third picture is an upclose view of my curls!

The final picture is a comparison of my June 30, 2012 length check compared to today's length check July 31, 2012. This picture shows little growth using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) since July 1, 2012 yet BEST OF ALL my hair is thicker


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank You Seamonster & shortdub78!  and a Very Happy Birthday to You deedoswell!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 1, 2012)

_Ladies posting my new reggie here shared over at the APL 2012 Challenge!_

In yesterday's length check my hair length is the pretty close to same as 30 Days ago  (July 1, 2012) when I started to use Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO). I feel my hair is thicker yet no length gained these first 30 Days. I bet if I stay with using WGHO I may see added growth yet I miss OCO! And similar to when I applied OCO I experienced growth and thicker hair over 5 months. Win win both ways yet OCO does a MUCH BETTER rollerset!

*Here is my updated hair regimen beginning August 1, 2012:*

*Daily (Monday - Thursday)*
1. massage OCO onto scalp and apply R&B (Revive and Balance) Moisturizer from ears to ends
2. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap as I workout in the AM  
3. cool rinse hair
4. gently squeeze excess water
5. roller set hair with Mesh Rollers
6. sit under Hair Dryer (today my hair completely dried in 35 minutes  this works for me giving me a chance to sit and have a light breakfast)
7. lose rollers and out the door I go!

*Daily (Friday - Saturday)*
1. split hair into two halves
2. set hair in 2 two-strand twist
3. let hair naturally air dry
4. undo twists 
5. a-ok to shake hair like a rocker 

*Weekly (Sunday only!)*
1. divide hair into 4 sections
2. apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask to each section from crown to ends
3. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good! )
4. warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
5. set hair into 2 two-strand twist


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 1, 2012)

Currently my hair is in a bun. I sprayed my StaSoFro in it. 

That's about it. Need to put it away soon though.


----------



## Mjon912 (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy belated birthday livinthevida!!!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 2, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Happy belated birthday livinthevida!!!


Thank Youuuuuuuu Mjon912! 

I just realized we have our BSL Length Check August 31st and our APL Length Check September 30th! I better put my new reggie to work asap !


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey ladies! Its been a minute.

I twisted my hair up today. I plan on keeping them in for two weeks. My hair has definitely grown...but the shrinkage is CRAZY! Im scraping BSL but they shrink up to my neck!

Can't wait to do my official length check w/u all at the end of the month!

The app keeps crashing I'll post pic later even tho they're posted in the wl 2013 thread!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 3, 2012)

Morning ladies!

I've been rocking my hair out (mostly in buns and braid-outs) since May. Now it's back to 3/4 wigs till December. I added GNC Ultra Nourish vitamins and MSM (1000mg - each pill) to my regimen. I'm also drinking only 8 cups of water daily (I'm trying to get to 9) and exercising daily (5-10 mins daily) 

I really don't think I'll make it to BSL by December since my hair grows about 1/2 a inch every 2 months :-(

This is a recent picture of my ponytail. I washed, conditioned, moisturized, sealed and wet bunned  Wednesday night. 

Oh and I'm 7 weeks post and plan to relax again on November 3rd...I'll see if I can stretch till the end of December for our reveals.


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 3, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies! Its been a minute.
> 
> I twisted my hair up today. I plan on keeping them in for two weeks. My hair has definitely grown...but the shrinkage is CRAZY! Im scraping BSL but they shrink up to my neck!
> 
> ...


Great twists @SmilingElephant! 

I think there may be system maintenance here on LHCF I've posted 2 messages so far having to use different web browsers plus log off/on a few times! plus the Thanks button is not working


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 3, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I've been rocking my hair out (mostly in buns and braid-outs) since May. Now it's back to 3/4 wigs till December. I added GNC Ultra Nourish vitamins and MSM (1000mg - each pill) to my regimen. I'm also drinking only 8 cups of water daily (I'm trying to get to 9) and exercising daily (5-10 mins daily)
> 
> ...


Good for you @trendsetta25! Your body and hair will sure Thank You for all the good water  I drink at least 10 bottles of 16oz water daily. At first I thought I would miss my sweets, yet I no longer miss drinking juices, soda-pop, coffee or snacking candies! since working out 6 days a week. My skin is smoother, my scalp is healthier and my hair is much softer!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 3, 2012)

So I tried something new (well sort of). 

I washed my hair a little early because I've been working out a lot these past 2 weeks and my hair felt filthy. 

Anywho, I shampooed with the Organix keratin shampoo (the one you're supposed to use with the straightening treatment). 

Then I used the suave Shea butter conditioner and finger detangled... While that was still in my hair I added glycerine. 

Washed it all out, then I did big fat twists in my hair and used a braid spray in my hair for moisture. 

Hopefully things work out well. I need to do a long term protective style soon. I've realized braids are better than twists for me because they don't get as tangled at the ends. 

But I want to get the Havana twists. I think they're so pretty! So yep, I either need to figure out how to do them myself or pay someone to do it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 5, 2012)

hi ladies . i havent posted in à while ... lost motivation. its like its impossible for me to reach bsl by december although im apl since like january this year . dealing with fine natural hair is sometimes fustrating ....

anyway :henna is great .it takes out knots and makes my hair stong !!love it. i hate rinsing it out though...


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 5, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> hi ladies . i havent posted in à while ... lost motivation. its like its impossible for me to reach bsl by december although im apl since like january this year . dealing with fine natural hair is sometimes fustrating ....
> 
> anyway :henna is great .it takes out knots and makes my hair stong !!love it. i hate rinsing it out though...



I feel the same way but let's push it! Even if we end up one inch shorter it's still an accomplishment


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 5, 2012)

Checking in....it's been awhile. 
I haven't straightened at all so far this year. I'm just too lazy and it's hot as hades outside these days. I have managed to keep up with DCing almost every week, and I've trimmed once (a few weeks ago). I always feel like my hair is the same length, but when I look at pictures I see a difference. I wear my hair out 90% of the time, and while I know that must be having some impact on retention I could care less. I plan on doing a length check in the fall/winter when I straighten.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 5, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> I feel the same way but let's push it! Even if we end up one inch shorter it's still an accomplishment


 
That's right!  Go for it, ladies!!


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 5, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi ladies . i havent posted in à while ... lost motivation. its like its impossible for me to reach bsl by december although im apl since like january this year . dealing with fine natural hair is sometimes fustrating ....
> 
> anyway :henna is great .it takes out knots and makes my hair stong !!love it. i hate rinsing it out though...


 

How are you protecting and moisturizing your hair?

For me, I have to leave my hair alone for at least a week at a time.  My wig regi is for me to cornrow on Saturday, weekly wash/DC on Sunday and water rinse all week along w/M&Sing. The next Saturday, I take the rows down, fingerdetangle and rebraid one at a time.

My fine hair does not like to be handled often.  And I do a lite protein w/my weekly DC to help with retention.

You can totally do this girl!!


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 5, 2012)

Jamming in my crochet braids, trying to go hard on protective styling for the rest of this year.

I hope to reach BSL or nearly there by my birthday next January, but I know that my ends need a good trim (which i will do when I take out these crochet braids), so that will set me back a bit.
No matter!... I just want healthy even hair to wear for my birthday when I straighten it. (I only straighten once or twice a year)


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 5, 2012)

I may not make full bsl by December, but I can definitely make bsb or grazing bsl. Either which I will be very happy with.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 5, 2012)

My bday is exactly 5 mos from today and I would love to be rocking full BSL length in all its glory. Thats another 2 1/2 inches so I am in winter regimen mode to retain max length and moisture n seal and co wash my way there. Soon I will have to dump my beloved Scurl so I need to maximize its use for the next two months. I am so hyped because in a year MBL should be upon me!! Grow hard or go home!!! Lol. Relax in 2 wks at 10 wks post.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 6, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> How are you protecting and moisturizing your hair?
> 
> For me, I have to leave my hair alone for at least a week at a time.  My wig regi is for me to cornrow on Saturday, weekly wash/DC on Sunday and water rinse all week along w/M&Sing. The next Saturday, I take the rows down, fingerdetangle and rebraid one at a time.
> 
> ...



i had à wig reggie too. it was good but my  edges broke off at thé front. so i stopped. it was à great reggie though. i had hair in conrows under. at my job i cant wear what i want so i got bored of wigs . i do à hard protein every 6 weeks.. sometimes i do light ones between. my hair likes protein. i dont comb my hair à lot (it will break)

ps : i dont deep condition à lot. laziness ? maybe... do we really have to sit under à dryer each time? is it possible to use à normal condit ?


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 7, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> So I tried something new (well sort of).
> 
> I washed my hair a little early because I've been working out a lot these past 2 weeks and my hair felt filthy.
> 
> ...


ImanAdero I've never heard of the Havana twists! how are these set in the hair?


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 7, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi ladies . i havent posted in à while ... lost motivation. its like its impossible for me to reach bsl by december although im apl since like january this year . dealing with fine natural hair is sometimes fustrating ....
> 
> anyway :henna is great .it takes out knots and makes my hair stong !!love it. i hate rinsing it out though...


You'll make it coolsista-paris!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 7, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> My bday is exactly 5 mos from today and I would love to be rocking full BSL length in all its glory. Thats another 2 1/2 inches so I am in winter regimen mode to retain max length and moisture n seal and co wash my way there. Soon I will have to dump my beloved Scurl so I need to maximize its use for the next two months. _*I am so hyped because in a year MBL should be upon me!! Grow hard or go home!!! Lol. *_Relax in 2 wks at 10 wks post.


LOL KaramelDiva1978!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies! How is everyone on their journey to BSL? for me I am still aiming for natural full APL on a really good rollerset! 

My days are becoming full yet I'll continue to jump in now and then! I will definitely be here with everyone for our upcoming August 31st Length Check! 

_*Shared over @ the APL 2012 Challenge!* _
I've yet to use a moisturizer this year or any year lol as I began my new HHJ and I like this one ALOT! Here are a few pictures showing my hair out of plait braids naturally air-dried. Amazing to see how well the R&B Moisturizer by Lush Cosmetics helps create these oh so soft curls  not too much of a difference between using only the Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) for 5 months the first half of this year. The results are similar in creating easy to style hair, yet the scent of R&B lasts much longer compared to OCO (?maybe the heated roller set helps with this?) it smells so nice all day long where the OCO would fade by early morning with a natural air dried rollerset. R&B is also a cleaner rinse compared to OCO and WGHO oils. Even when I cooled rinse with the oils there was always a little left over yet with R&B it washes clean. I think these are all good products so far I'll continue to keep you ladies posted


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 7, 2012)

Checking in just massaged in some coconut oil. I think bsl by Dec might be pushing it but I'm trying ill do a length check the beginning of Sept


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 8, 2012)

livinthevida this is what they look like:

http://www.google.com/search?q=hava...XI0QH0nIG4CQ&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=320&bih=416#i=0

Basically like big, fat, long twists! I love the look and can't wait until I can do it on my own hair!


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 8, 2012)

I was down but thanks to the inspiring progress of you ladies I am NOT out.
I have tweaked my reggie putting in more moisture and back adjusted to my aquasana so my hair is soft again. I've had twists 8 days and washed 2x. Hoping for another 6 days with 1 or 2 washes.
back on my msm and hair vitamins plus water...
I love you ladies 

WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT!!!


----------



## tashboog (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello ladies ! Well after getting my hair analysis, I have 2 inches of heat damage that needs to be removed asap so it doesn't look like I'll make it to BSL this year . I'm going to gracefully bow out of this challenge so that I can concentrate on repairing my scalp, hair, and health . Good luck to the rest of you ladies and HHJ blessings to you all !


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> Hello ladies ! Well after getting my hair analysis, I have 2 inches of heat damage that needs to be removed asap so it doesn't look like I'll make it to BSL this year . I'm going to gracefully bow out of this challenge so that I can concentrate on repairing my scalp, hair, and health . Good luck to the rest of you ladies and HHJ blessings to you all !



Can you yourself see and feel the heat damage?


----------



## tashboog (Aug 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Can you yourself see and feel the heat damage?


Yes I can physically see the heat damage but I was in denial! LoL! During my hair analysis consultation she also showed me pics of my heat damaged hair. The damage hair is splitting, breaking, and will eventually move up the hair shaft so the damage needs to be removed asap to prevent further damage.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> Yes I can physically see the heat damage but I was in denial! LoL! During my hair analysis consultation she also showed me pics of my heat damaged hair. The damage hair is splitting, breaking, and will eventually move up the hair shaft so the damage needs to be removed asap to prevent further damage.



Sorry  let it go and lets move on but make sure and find a good way to protect your ends from now on


----------



## tashboog (Aug 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry  let it go and lets move on but make sure and find a good way to protect your ends from now on


Exactly. I'm moving on and now I know how to take care of my hair and ends better. The length will come once my hair is healthy.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 8, 2012)

Semi-goals reached! Don't know when I exactly reached them, but I can do them now. I can put my hair in a low, loose, ponytail in its natural state. I can also put my natural unstretched hair into a bun without it looking anorexic. So happy about this!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2012)

i still haven't washed my hair.  it has been a week. i need a fill-in for my nails too.  i'm just a mess right now.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 8, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i still haven't washed my hair.  it has been a week. i need a fill-in for my nails too.  i'm just a mess right now.



so am i! plus im lazy . im on vacation with my dear kids ..  taking them out.   i should breakage getting back to studying in october (at home) +.full time.job in thé day...i wonder if i will really make it?..... and above all that o needs moteur time on my hair!oh my.....ill faint for tireness


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 9, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> livinthevida this is what they look like:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=hava...XI0QH0nIG4CQ&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=320&bih=416#i=0
> 
> Basically like big, fat, long twists! I love the look and can't wait until I can do it on my own hair!


Ok! ImanAdero I've seen these earlier and they are really pretty! Now I know these by name LOL!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 9, 2012)

silenttullip said:


> I was down but thanks to the inspiring progress of you ladies I am NOT out.
> I have tweaked my reggie putting in more moisture and back adjusted to my aquasana so my hair is soft again. I've had twists 8 days and washed 2x. Hoping for another 6 days with 1 or 2 washes.
> back on my msm and hair vitamins plus water...
> I love you ladies
> ...


Happy to hear silenttullip! 

We'll be BSL and Beyond before you know it!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 9, 2012)

tashboog said:


> Hello ladies ! Well after getting my hair analysis, I have 2 inches of heat damage that needs to be removed asap so it doesn't look like I'll make it to BSL this year . I'm going to gracefully bow out of this challenge so that I can concentrate on repairing my scalp, hair, and health . Good luck to the rest of you ladies and HHJ blessings to you all !


Wishing you great healthy hair growth @tashboog! Good of you to remove what is keeping your hair from being at its best!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 9, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Wishing you great healthy hair growth @tashboog! Good of you to remove what is keeping your hair from being at its best!



IA before you know it...We'll be in the next challenge of our HHJ.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2012)

i finally washed my hair.  don't know what to do next, so i'm just going to cross wrap for now.


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 9, 2012)

Ladies! Shared over at the APL 2012 Challenge here are new comparison pics of my hair length between July 1st, 2012 and today August 9, 2012! In my August 1 pictures my hair is air dried and surprisingly I cannot tell if there was _any_ length  after using WGHO for 30 Days yet you know I've said I could feel thickness and my hair longer on my back  THANK GOODNESS these photos help see  there is added new growth in the past 30 Days! 

Here are new pictures of my hair wet and drying (then shrinking very fast! ) with comparison between July 1st and this morning:


the first photo shows the length of my hair when wet (the left side is very wet and the right side shows how fast my hair started to shrink when drying after taking the photo a few minutes earlier!)
the second photo is a July to August comparison with lines showing July 1st APL and where I am beginning to feel my hair is thicker!


----------



## growbaby (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been cowashing every other day DCing once a week with a replenishing condish, moisturizing & bunning for the last 3 weeks.. Guess I'm giving my hair a break. My 10.5 weeks of ng feels awesome though


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 9, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Ladies! Shared over at the APL 2012 Challenge here are new comparison pics of my hair length between July 1st, 2012 and today August 9, 2012! In my August 1 pictures my hair is air dried and surprisingly I cannot tell if there was any length  after using WGHO for 30 Days yet you know I've said I could feel thickness and my hair longer on my back  THANK GOODNESS these photos help see  there is added new growth in the past 30 Days!
> 
> Here are new pictures of my hair wet and drying (then shrinking very fast! ) with comparison between July 1st and this morning:
> 
> ...



Your curls are so lush! Yummy


----------



## manter26 (Aug 9, 2012)

I feel like I'm in the home stretch. I should be full BSL by December at the most!  I'm glad to finally have noticeable progress.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 9, 2012)

My hair has been giving me the blues lately. It's not cooperating at all. I was able to rock a decent puff today. I'm thinking about getting it braided next week.


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 9, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> Your curls are so lush! Yummy


:wink2: Thank Yooooooooou trendsetta25!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 10, 2012)

Kids started school and my schedule is all screwed up for co washing and deep cond for this week. I will be babying my hair on tomorrow. Pre deep poo and deep conditioning to the max on my luscious locks.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll be back to school doing full time and work sooooo... Can you ladies give me style ideas what will last a week with little to no product?

Past few weeks I've been using evco for prepoo, Chagrin Valley Poo Bar, and then dcing with Elucence MB Conditioner. The combo of CV and Elucence leaves my hair feeling like BUTTER  much better than the crickle crackle I had going on in this heat. So I'm looking for a style that I won't have to add anything to besides maybe a water spritz. I would bun but that takes product for me and 2 strand twists just take too long to last 9 days and I don't like big twists or bantu knots. Help me?   If I can figure it out I'll make it to BSL not full but that's for May of next year probably.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 11, 2012)

I think im scraping BSL yall...









I was trying a new simple style with my hair...and the clip you see is actually broken.

I feel like i should shut up about feeling like my hair doesn't feel thick.

I tried the new ORS banana conditioner. Im not crazy about it. I'll save the other pak for when i decide to straighten. It's good on protein tho...i can say that! 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 11, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> I think im scraping BSL yall...
> 
> I was trying a new simple style with my hair...and the clip you see is actually broken.
> 
> ...



nice. arent you already bsl?  in any case sûre that will be claimed bye décember. lucky you !!!! ;-)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> nice. arent you already bsl?  in any case sûre that will be claimed bye décember. lucky you !!!! ;-)



Merci beaucoup ma sœur! 

I've been stretching my hair for two weeks now going "no way im BSL already!" lol!

I didn't wanna claim it until i straightened it. But today i couldn't resist taking a quick pic just to see hopefully by December i can be scraping MBL.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 12, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup ma sœur!
> 
> I've been stretching my hair for two weeks now going "no way im BSL already!" lol!
> 
> ...



good french 

your hair is thriving!!! that means everything your doing is exaclty what it needs. i hope to catch up and be close to bsl in december . as i said i made apl in january this year and its like...im stuck ! it sucks . 

anyway keep doing what your doing and start checking on thé mbl challenge


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 12, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> good french
> 
> your hair is thriving!!! that means everything your doing is exaclty what it needs. i hope to catch up and be close to bsl in december . as i said i made apl in january this year and its like...im stuck ! it sucks .
> 
> anyway keep doing what your doing and start checking on thé mbl challenge



I learned when i was relaxed that my hair loooves water and moisture with a shot of protein every blue moon. It's still like that now that im natural.

I also can't be a PJ anymore. I have found what my hair likes but sometimes i do get bored with my staples everyday and i try something new every once in a while...as long as i stick to the type of products my hair likes....nothing too rich in protein or it can be protein free 

And just keep your regimen as simple as possible. 

So im being kicked out the BSL club now? But i LIKE it here! 

If anybody is interested u can also join us on the WL 2013 thread....no matter what length you are! We're just one big happy family and we encourage each other on our journies.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 12, 2012)

Still in my crochet braids and have been for the past 2 weeks.
Hope to take them out in 2-4 weeks, and length check.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 13, 2012)

Are these considered mini braids? Either way this is what my hair looks like, no extensions. 

I still wanna try Havana twists, but to do them myself just feels daunting... Sigh. 

Anywjo, I'm in braids!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 13, 2012)

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> Are these considered mini braids? Either way this is what my hair looks like, no extensions.
> 
> I still wanna try Havana twists, but to do them myself just feels daunting... Sigh.
> 
> Anywjo, I'm in braids!



Those meet my mini standards. Very nice


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 14, 2012)

What's up everyone! I finally got those Senegalese twist out. It took forever because they were soo small. I tangled one real bad and ended up cutting it  (talkin' 'bout a hurt soul) I finished taking them out right before my appt on Monday. Anyway I detangled and slather my hair with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (which will become a staple!) detangled a little more and headed to the salon. My hairdresser detangled me thoroughly before shampooing my hair. Then she gave me DC, I think she used Mizani...and put me under the dryer for 20 mins. Then she flat ironed my hair, trimmed and curled my hair. She couldn't even tell where I cut a piece my hair at all. I'm pleased my hair hasn't reverted yet! My hair has never looked this good or been this long before (I'm APL now!!!!) Here's my hair after getting it done:


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 14, 2012)

Checking in. I am still in my bun. I intend on washing and Dcing this weekend for a party, and I will still bun, but with a bang. I must admit, bunning is helping me to retain! I don't intend on changing this until the end of December.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 14, 2012)

washing my hair today. i had my SO pull do a pull test for me and he said it  was touching the bottom of my bra!  but i'm not claiming nothing.  that was just my longest layer.  i have a ways to go.  hopefully by Oct or Nov. i'll be there!


----------



## irisak (Aug 14, 2012)

Had my sister do a pull test and my longest layer (my tail) is touching bsb. It looks like I can make bsl by year end.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am so ready to see everyone's progress by next week! We are looking good y'all and a tub of Design Essentials relaxer is calling my name. Stretching 10 weeks is driving me nuts! Thanks for the inspiration ladies y'all are keeping me grounded.


----------



## baddison (Aug 14, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> I may not make full bsl by December, but I can definitely make bsb or grazing bsl. Either which I will be very happy with.


 

^^THIS^^


I am totally there with you!!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 14, 2012)

silenttullip said:


> I'll be back to school doing full time and work sooooo... Can you ladies give me style ideas what will last a week with little to no product?
> 
> Past few weeks I've been using evco for prepoo, Chagrin Valley Poo Bar, and then dcing with Elucence MB Conditioner. The combo of CV and Elucence leaves my hair feeling like BUTTER  much better than the crickle crackle I had going on in this heat. So I'm looking for a style that I won't have to add anything to besides maybe a water spritz. I would bun but that takes product for me and 2 strand twists just take too long to last 9 days and I don't like big twists or bantu knots. Help me?   If I can figure it out I'll make it to BSL not full but that's for May of next year probably.


silenttullip I rollerset all week yet on Fridays I've started to do 2 two-strand twist for my weekend getaways! During the week I use my R&B moisturizer from ears to ends and massage Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) on my scalp  On the weekends a little water and OCO work well for two-strand twists that last Friday to Sunday!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 14, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Merci beaucoup ma sœur!
> 
> I've been stretching my hair for two weeks now going "no way im BSL already!" lol!
> 
> ...


Great curls SmilingElephant! You do look BSL here! If the top of the towel is your BSL marker you are there Congratulations!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 14, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> I learned when i was relaxed that my hair loooves water and moisture with a shot of protein every blue moon. It's still like that now that im natural.
> 
> I also can't be a PJ anymore. I have found what my hair likes but sometimes i do get bored with my staples everyday and i try something new every once in a while...as long as i stick to the type of products my hair likes....nothing too rich in protein or it can be protein free
> 
> ...


SmilingElephant we'll see you over at the MBL and WL challenge soon!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 14, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Are these considered mini braids? Either way this is what my hair looks like, no extensions.
> 
> I still wanna try Havana twists, but to do them myself just feels daunting... Sigh.
> 
> Anywjo, I'm in braids!


These look great @ImanAdero! I bet these here are a really good prep to help the havana twists extend hair and hang longer!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 14, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> What's up everyone! I finally got those Senegalese twist out. It took forever because they were soo small. I tangled one real bad and ended up cutting it  (talkin' 'bout a hurt soul) I finished taking them out right before my appt on Monday. Anyway I detangled and slather my hair with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (which will become a staple!) detangled a little more and headed to the salon. My hairdresser detangled me thoroughly before shampooing my hair. Then she gave me DC, I think she used Mizani...and put me under the dryer for 20 mins. Then she flat ironed my hair, trimmed and curled my hair. She couldn't even tell where I cut a piece my hair at all. I'm pleased my hair hasn't reverted yet! My hair has never looked this good or been this long before (I'm APL now!!!!) Here's my hair after getting it done:
> 
> View attachment 163601
> 
> View attachment 163603


Beautiful results naturalagain2! Congratulations on reaching APL!


----------



## irisak (Aug 15, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> I'm on my phone do I can't copy and paste.
> My goal date for bsl is 12/31/12
> I was close to bsl as a child but have always hovered at sl to apl as an adult. I am currently apl (yay!!!!!)! I've always had fairly healthy hair care practices but had issues retaining length and was infamous for setbacks from too much heat or not having a set reggie. Now I'm serious about hhg.
> Here is my starting pic from the beginning of this month. I'm going to take another progress pic when I take down my sew in the end of June.
> ...



Ok I'm going to do my length check early because I had one due in mbl 2013. This is my hair stretched and the top of the number 2 is apl. I'm counting the 4 (the line not the number) as bsl so I think I can make it by December if I can keep retaining like I have been.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## irisak (Aug 15, 2012)

The app kept crashing *grrrr* so here's the pic in a separate post.



Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys!

Classes start back up for me next Monday, so I just wanted to add my most recent hair picture. The date is on the photo. My hair has been in braids or covered up for most of this summer; I've been traveling a lot so it makes it easier. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 16, 2012)

My hair is still straight, but it's going to be a full on hair weekend come friday night!  Urghh I miss my curls soo much !


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 18, 2012)

Alright its getting that time of year again... School time. Wet bun mode, commence! Even though I love seeing my hair all big and out, I'm not going to have time to keep up with the daily maintenance so back into a bun (which I can actually do this fall/winter).


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 18, 2012)

At the salon so happy this ten week stretch is over!!!! Cant wait to post reviews y'all!!!! Brb.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 18, 2012)

Today I blowdried and flat ironed my hair. I plan on wearing this for about a week, then I will be back to bunning. My hair is retaining very well. While blowdrying I saw some broken hairs, but I think that is almost unavoidable. I will post my length check for August because I wont reveal next until December.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 18, 2012)

The curls are Back! i feel 10000% better. I am going to give my self a little dusting this after noon. Then a 24 Deep condition and try Miss Jessies pillow soft curls that i got in the mail!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 18, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> The curls are Back! i feel 10000% better. I am going to give my self a little dusting this after noon. Then a 24 Deep condition and try Miss Jessies pillow soft curls that i got in the mail!


 ManiiSweetheart

I know you love your curls, but my question is when you straighten your hair do you get damage? Like is straightening you hair once going to cause anything significant or is the damage more likely to happen if you straighten alot? Also what degree setting do you have your iron on when you do straighten? Thank you in advance.

I straighten this afternoon and I am a bit nervous. I haven't done this in a lonnnnnggg time


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 18, 2012)

hi ladies .it was boiling here today in Paris ...tommorow gonna be same. i wanted to wear loose then thought about dryness or damage with thé hot burning sun..so i tried out something new to at least hide thé ends à little .:









(hope they are not upside down ..im using cell phone )


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 18, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> ManiiSweetheart
> 
> I know you love your curls, but my question is when you straighten your hair do you get damage? Like is straightening you hair once going to cause anything significant or is the damage more likely to happen if you straighten alot? Also what degree setting do you have your iron on when you do straighten? Thank you in advance.
> 
> I straighten this afternoon and I am a bit nervous. I haven't done this in a lonnnnnggg time



Okay soo I get Dominican blowouts and i have never had Any Damage. Id say if you straighten it without doing the right things like no heat protectant or using Super high heat then its worse then doing the right things and using low heat regularly. but they are still both damaging..just to different degrees. 
I told and made sure the woman that did my hair used low setting on the blow dryer and the flat iron!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 19, 2012)

I will be relaxing sometime in the next 24 hours, I will be back with pics.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 19, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> ManiiSweetheart
> 
> I know you love your curls, but my question is when you straighten your hair do you get damage? Like is straightening you hair once going to cause anything significant or is the damage more likely to happen if you straighten alot? Also what degree setting do you have your iron on when you do straighten? Thank you in advance.
> 
> I straighten this afternoon and I am a bit nervous. I haven't done this in a lonnnnnggg time



It depends. You can straighten once and get heat damage if the iron is too hot. There are members who have posted about it before. Some people notice a gradual loosening over time leading to straight ends. In all honesty it's like playing roulette. Everybody's hair is different. The temperature that works for my hair may not work for yours. If I see my  iron is smoking I know it's too hot. I've never had issues with heat damage when I straighten my hair at home but I did notice my curls loosen when I went to the Dominican salon. I think it was the pulling with the brush that did it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 19, 2012)

Whenever I do my own hair, it gets fuzzy so quickly!

Still in these mini braids though.. I'll just keep redoing the front until I get tired of them... Hopefully I last another 2 weeks. 

Come September I'm getting my hair professionally done in braids or Havana twists... I'll figure it out lol


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh and I broke down and bought a product :-(

But I like it!

I bought the Jane Carter Solutions leave-in conditioner spray and I really like how it feels...

If have to try it on loose hair to see if I REALLY like it though.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 21, 2012)

I relaxed last night, I will post an updated pict the next time I DC, prob on Tues or Thurs.


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm worried that I'll be disappointed with my three year progress check next month...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I had my hair down all of last week. Monday I put it up in a bun and I still have it in a bun. I feel like washing it cause my scalp is itching but I'm trying to hold out due to laziness....


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 22, 2012)

Last night I did an overnight baggy (I put a few holes in the bag) with EVOCO and this morning I moisturized with Elasta QP Mango Butter and sealed with a little vitamin e and JBCO


----------



## baddison (Aug 22, 2012)

Sadly I won't be making BSL this year. Recent trim puts me back at APL! But I'm definitely gonna get it next year!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 23, 2012)

baddison said:


> Sadly I won't be making BSL this year. Recent trim puts me back at APL! But I'm definitely gonna get it next year!!



The same for me  but I am happy with the progress my hair has made this year!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm right with you ladies sad but still happy because I no ill make it next year


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 23, 2012)

Also on the same boat as you guys. APL-land is no joke! But hopefully I'll make BSL at the beggining of 2013 and MBL at the end of 2013 like planned.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to take a 20 minute walk everyday in like 90° weather so I just made a spray mix of water, HE LTR, glycerine, essential Rosemary oil and a tiny bit of acv.  I'm going to try it out today before I leave and see how my hair feels when I get back home


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 23, 2012)

Tomorrow after I DC and airdry, I will post updated pics.  I'm really focused on health and I know that the length I'll get by focusing on that will get me where I wan to be, BSL & beyond


----------



## growbaby (Aug 23, 2012)

Ive decided to do a pull test for our check-in next week.. No heat for me until my TU October 20th. (4-month heat free personal challenge)


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 25, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> Also on the same boat as you guys. APL-land is no joke! But hopefully I'll make BSL at the beggining of 2013 and MBL at the end of 2013 like planned.



Preach! Why is BSL do hard for me to get to?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 25, 2012)

Checking in I'm sitting in some Hair One for about an hr before I DC


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 25, 2012)

my hair has stayed kind of stagnant for the past few months. 

i havent really been taking care of it like i should.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Aug 25, 2012)

I haven't been doing real length checks since june and I hope I've made progress.  I plan on flat ironing after my bday next month but until then im keeping my hair in mini twists.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 25, 2012)

SO pulled he says about 2 inches I bought some bearfruithair to get ready for the cooler months under wigs.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 25, 2012)

Updated BSL pic


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 26, 2012)

i have neglected my hair so bad this week.  i mean i have washed it, but that's it.  i did a search and destroy sort of and i am giving myself an oil treatment right now.  the scent of the oil is bothering me. too strong.  hopefully i will get back on track. my hair was dry like straw in the back and was starting to break every time i was pulling on it.  i have HIH disease bad.  i pull out shed hair all day everyday. my family thinks i'm crazy.  i won't be doing any checks until my next touch up.  it could be the end of next month or October.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

Will post length check 1st week in September...would like to know just how many inches away I am...


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 27, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> Updated BSL pic



I wear my bra higher than you. If I was your length I would be claiming BSL


----------



## Softerlove (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a much needed hair cut...my ends were HAM.  Sept 1, ill post length check.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I got a growth spurt! I've been complaining about excessive shedding but my hair wasn't balding. Then the shedding stopped

Things I changed
1. I bought seamless combs
2. Starting taking GNC Ultra Nourish vitamins
3. Started taking MSM
4. Consistently applied castor oil mixed with peppermint oil to my scalp and massaged it
5. Started to work out at least 3 times a week and doing cardio 4 times
6. Started to eat healthier. My new love is spinach salads with cucumbers and sunflower seeds
7. I'm drinking at least 10 glasses of water daily

I made a video on Aug 3rd measuring my front, middle and nape. On Saturday after seeing my new growth...I decided to measure again and to my shock my hair grew 1 inch!!!!! What's crazier is that I dusted my ends not too long ago. 

This is my new growth after 10 weeks. Keep in mind that I'm a slow grower. I average 1 inch of new growth in 3 months


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 27, 2012)

Just posted in the WL2013 thread, but I just did an impromptu length check. 

And I see progress. 

Gonna get some braids soon.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 27, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Just posted in the WL2013 thread, but I just did an impromptu length check.
> 
> And I see progress.
> 
> Gonna get some braids soon.



ImanAdero, you already BSL. You wear your bra low, LOL.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 27, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> ImanAdero, you already BSL. You wear your bra low, LOL.



I am?!?!

YES!!!!!! Lol

:oes happy dance::

Thanks!


----------



## Shananyganz (Aug 28, 2012)

I know it is a little late to start this challenge with you ladies--- so I'm unofficial on the sidelines, but participating nonetheless. I got goals....


*What is your goal date for BSL?*
End of 2012

*What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? **
This will be my first time being BSL--- my longest length EVER in life was APL. I feel that I have accomplished that and now it is time to tackle BSL.

*Whats your current length?**
I'd say Below Shoulder Blade

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning?**
Natural... Maybe heat trained at this point *shrugs*. I know for sure it is healthy.

*Whats your reggie/What are you doing to make it to BSL?**
Protective styling. My hair likes to be left alone and kept well moisturized--- braids and weaves are my friend. When I try to do too much, my hair fights back. I just recently came up out of a weave (after 3.5 months) and got my hair straightened and trimmed. The plan is to go back in a weave in a month (maybe sooner), maintain that for a while, remove, straigten and trim. So basically: protected, moisturized, and trimmed.

I also work out 3 to 4 times a week, drink plenty of water and have changed my eating habits. I know that also helps out.

Oh.. I don't really have a regimen. I just wash every other week with Trader Joes Nourish Spa, ORS, or Giovanni products. DC as needed with ORS and an oil if its handy. I also make sure I moisturize and use a heat protectant (CHI or IC Fantasia) when using heat. I've learned on this journey, with my hair--- less is more. So I don't abide by a list of 'To Do's To Hair'.

*What do you plan to do once you make BSL?**
When I first started all of this I thought BSL would be enough, but here lately, I'm thinking MBL might be a good stopping point. It might change as I get closer to that length. Either way... Once I get to BSL--- the plan is to continue to grow healthy and just see where I end up. If it is MBL or beyond...so be it.

ETA: I would post a pic-- but it's been so long, I'm shame to admit I forgot how. I'll be back.

~S~

http://m.flickr.com/photos/shenanyganz/7878256882/

ETAA: Sorry to send you all to a link--- I will get it right...just not tonight.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 28, 2012)

Blew out my hair a little and dusted the ends. Its been forever since I've seen my hair stretched out even this much. HOLY CRAP there was a lot of hair. It was BIG and fluffy. I can't believe I actually want MORE. I can understand why women with long hair keep it put away. I couldn't even imagine dealing with twice the amount of hair I have now being out all the time.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 28, 2012)

I am loving the updates ladies!  Four more months to grow!!


----------



## GroovyMama (Aug 29, 2012)

I am redoing the perimeter of my individual braids, so I decided to do a pull test. The first picture is 8/23 and the second is 2/19. I pointed to a spot on my back that I used as reference for how much I retained. I am seeing progress! I'm not sure if I will make BSL this year though  But I will try my best. 

(Excuse the rolls. I just had a baby, and I'm working on it.)


----------



## growbaby (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok I'm updating a few days early. Did a pull test today, not counting myself out just yet! I'm now 13 weeks post. 1st pic is from Jan. 2nd pic from today


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 29, 2012)

I love lurking in this challenge.

Tis all. Back to  mode.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 29, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I love lurking in this challenge.
> 
> Tis all. Back to  mode.



hi nikkiQ !! its been some time now.. hope your doing fine.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 29, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi nikkiQ !! its been some time now.. hope your doing fine.


 
Hey coolsista-paris 

Everything is great. I'm an APL ninja as of the beginning of this month


----------



## Carmelella (Aug 29, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Ok I'm updating a few days early. Did a pull test today, not counting myself out just yet! I'm now 13 weeks post. 1st pic is from Jan. 2nd pic from today



That is some great retention.  And your hair looks so full!!  Very healthy looking and pretty.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay I have been neglecting this thread just as badly as I've neglected my hair!   But I'm back on it- I promise!  I'll be a little late w/ this update...I'm currently in cornrows and I don't plan on taking these out until next week if I can keep them maintained.  Wasn't too crazy about the style but hey, it keeps my hands out of my hair for a bit so not complaining.  
The last time I checked I may be BSB (crosses fingers), so hopefully even after my touch up next month and a nice trim I'll still be there or a LITTLE over...hope, hope, hope.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Aug 30, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> I wear my bra higher than you. If I was your length I would be claiming BSL


 
trendsetta25 hey there fellow Slow grower!! were are at the exact same length at the exact same amount of time.  i can honestly say i feel your pain.


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies!!!! ​ 

  
_Today is length check day for ALL BSL 2012 Challengers! _
​I bet there are amazing pictures to look through this week and over the next few days as we Length Check today! BUT FIRST as shared over in the APL 2012 Challenge! my heart and  prayers go out to everyone impacted by Hurricane Issac this week! I  have family in 2 of the States impacted and hope your loved ones are  safe 

I return this evening for update pictures shared over with our APLer's too!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm probably going to have to skip this length check unless I can find a good way to do the pull test and take a picture at the same time. Even though I want to straighten so bad, Southern Illinois (SO ILL!) is getting some severe thunderstorms today which is coming off of Hurricane Issac. So there really is no point in me flat ironing.

ETA: Update

Took me a good minute, but I got a good pull test shot. My hair is growing back nicely since I had some of my bottom layers trimmed up. My hair is really almost one length all the way around. Even the bang area. I also cut off about another inch a few days ago. I probably wont make BSL, but BSB is definitely in reach. But once I do reach BSL the great thing about that, it looks like I would only have about 2-3" to waist. I guess I dont have a MBL. LOL.












Also sorry for the back fat. I'm working on it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

im coming back later to post. see ya'll


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

all right im back. ladies lets throw some length check pics. come on lets go!  

so, i took these 2 days ago. i only flat ironned the part down my back. (so good to say that.. after being stuck over ten years at nl)! cant beleive it.

can i claim bsb??? please say yes! 
growing my hair takes forever : its fine and im tall with this long neck and back . forever to reach each step . wow too much patience required....















your turn ladies !

@NikkiQ : here is my update. it is finally moving à bit (this fragile hair of mine)


----------



## baddison (Aug 31, 2012)

My update is in my signature and my avatar.  Had to cut over 2 inches of uneven ends , so I will not be making the BSL goal for 2012.  But it is ON for 2013!!!  Still cheering you awesome ladies from the sidelines.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 31, 2012)

KurlyNinja
Girl, it looks like you wear your bra at MBL.  Congrats on making BSB!!


coolsista-paris
All that talk about your hair not growing and here you are kissing BSB!!  I don't wanna hear any more of it!  Your is definitely growing. Congratulations!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

MzSwift said:
			
		

> KurlyNinja
> Girl, it looks like you wear your bra at MBL.  Congrats on making BSB!!
> 
> coolsista-paris
> All that talk about your hair not growing and here you are kissing BSB!!  I don't wanna hear any more of it!  Your is definitely growing. Congratulations!!



lool. thanks . i swear i thought it was not growing. until i flat ironned 2 days ago. i was soooooo surprised !


----------



## g.lo (Aug 31, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> all right im back. ladies lets throw some length check pics. come on lets go!
> 
> so, i took these 2 days ago. i only flat ironned the part down my back. (so good to say that.. after being stuck over ten years at nl)! cant beleive it.
> 
> ...


----------



## g.lo (Aug 31, 2012)

if I get a chance i will do a length check tomorrow, but I am very tempted to wait till end of the year!


----------



## baddison (Aug 31, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @KurlyNinja
> Girl, it looks like you wear your bra at MBL. Congrats on making BSB!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

You got a point there.  I think I wear my bra kinda low too.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

baddison said:
			
		

> You got a point there.  I think I wear my bra kinda low too.



yeah your bra is low !


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> if I get a chance i will do a length check tomorrow, but I am very tempted to wait till end of the year!



come on and share tommorow.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

thank you for the compliment . i wish i could wear it down more, and straithten à bit more BUT fine hair means danger with heat and too much manipulation ...


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> hi ladies .it was boiling here today in Paris ...tommorow gonna be same. i wanted to wear loose then thought about dryness or damage with thé hot burning sun..so i tried out something new to at least hide thé ends à little .:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great style coolsista-paris!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> Updated BSL pic


Great lengths Onhergrind09! You are almost BSL!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Just posted in the WL2013 thread, but I just did an impromptu length check.
> 
> And I see progress.
> 
> Gonna get some braids soon.


ImanAdero you are so very very close to reaching BSL!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome @Shananyganz! 

@GroovyMama nice clean trim! & @growbaby very close to BSL! 

@coolsista-paris YESSSSSSS!!!! CLAIM IT!!!  & CONGRATULATIONS! 

@baddison only a few inches to reach BSL! Plus there's 4 months left to 2012!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Welcome @Shananyganz!
> 
> @GroovyMama nice clean trim! & @growbaby very close to BSL!
> 
> ...



great great great! as bsl isnt far from my bsb i might make that begenning 2013.. im happy i reached bsb as wanted to. i can start imaging mbl on me one day.


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

*BSL Length Check Day TODAY!!!!! *

Ladies here are my length check pictures! My curls are GREAT first thing in the morning after a quick rinse, mesh rollers, and hair dryer set. By the end of day all the curls are much looser but still very soft. These were just taken a few minutes ago! I am still keeping with my A.M. reggie weekdays and my weekend reggie of 2 two-strand twists!  

1. first photo is my roller set hair after work 
2. second photo is roller set hair with less FLASH!
3. third photo is roller set hair showing there's just a few inches to go before my hair naturally falls at APL. Hoping when I reach Waist Length (WL)! my roller set hair will rest at APL, BSL, or better yet MBL! 

I'm searching earlier pictures to compare recent roller sets.  Plus I'll have to return this weekend to compare wet hair pictures too :wink2:​


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> all right im back. ladies lets throw some length check pics. come on lets go!
> 
> so, i took these 2 days ago. i only flat ironned the part down my back. (so good to say that.. after being stuck over ten years at nl)! cant beleive it.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks great coolsista-paris!!!!I knew you could make it to BSB before the end of the year. Just keep doing what you're doing and you'll reach your ultimate goal in the blink of an eye


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> BSL Length Check Day TODAY!!!!!
> 
> Ladies here are my length check pictures! My curls are GREAT first thing in the morning after a quick rinse, mesh rollers, and hair dryer set. By the end of day all the curls are much looser but still very soft. These were just taken a few minutes ago! I am still keeping with my A.M. reggie weekdays and my weekend reggie of 2 two-strand twists!
> 
> ...



you have lots of hair on your head. it.seems.thick and healthy. i wish i knew how to rollerset. each try has been à disaster!  you go on girl ;-)


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> you have lots of hair on your head. it.seems.thick and healthy. i wish i knew how to rollerset. each try has been à disaster!  you go on girl ;-)


Thank U coolsista-paris! Roller setting is easy to do once you practice! I watched YouTube videos and took my time in the very beginning and now I can do a set of 32 rollers very quickly. What use to take me 30 minutes or more for a complete roller set is now 15 minutes or less. Plus now that I use a hair dryer weekdays I only set one bobby pin with the mesh rollers as it all comes loose within a half hour!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

Ladies I searched and searched and here are my roller set results between January 28, 2012 and today August 31, 2012! I learned two things I MUST DO ASAP: 1. get a camera (a real camera!) other than my wonderful Android and 2. take better pictures!

Part I first as attachments are limited to 5:

Here's a quick recap:
1. January 2012 I started my first ever HHJ here at LHCF with pink snap on rollers and Organic Coconut Oil. You can barely see it yet my hair is resting at my neck. Definitely shorter compared to August 2012!
2. February 2012 finding it so hard to sleep with snap on rollers I started to set with satin foam rollers and LOVED the results
3. March 2012 was not completely a lost roller setting with Infusium 23 Leave In I just wasn't ok with seeing my hair flatter than usual definitely missing roller sets with Organic Coconut Oil
4. April 2012 sorry no pictures in April on roller sets what was I thinking
5. May 2012 no roller set pictures in May either yet at this time I was 4 months into my HHJ and getting more comfortable with experimenting plait braids and two-strand twists. Here's my May post on Weekend Hair 

Part II continued...


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

Part II cont :wink2:

6. June 2012 not sure why I have no roller set photos this month, still experimenting yet here's a photo of my hair naturally air dried after brushing with my new Denman 9 Row. Hard to see here yet my cousin took the photo after I held my hair in a bunch. I planned to tie it at the back of my neck yet the photo came out with it all bunched together in the center. Still a very good picture of my natural curly hair
7. July 2012 experimented for 30 days with using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) and setting with satin foam rollers....oooOOOOOOoo I missed my OCO! by the time July ended!
8. August 2012 there's two photos here, the 1st one is a good comparison to both May's Weekend Hair and June's Air Dried Denman and the 2nd is today's roller set using a Hair Dryer. My curls are much looser after several hours of work resting naturally just past my shoulders today!


----------



## livinthevida (Aug 31, 2012)

Ladies I am working on figuring out how to add this filmstrip to my signature below will likely do when we celebrate our hair growth by end of year 2012! 

Here's an easier view of my Jan to Aug hair growth on roller set and air dried hair!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 31, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @KurlyNinja
> Girl, it looks like you wear your bra at MBL. Congrats on making BSB!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think I'm BSB just yet... I actually still feel very much NL. And maybe I do wear my bra a bit low. That could be the reason why its seeming like forever and the trims.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so proud of all you ladies and thank you for being such an inspiration!!!

My check in has a high and a low... As said before I don't see much growth but I do see more thickness. I didn't comb chase while flat ironing this time so my ends do look jacked up and I promise I'll trim and try to keep it healthy and not flat iron until December but ere ya go.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 31, 2012)

My update. This is after a bun take down so my hair is not at its straighest. I like layers so I don't mind them.
Crossing my fingers for BSB in Dec.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2012)

Early August check. Not planning to straighten until October or December.
Excuse my back fat...


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 1, 2012)

3 more months!!!!!!! Wooooo

I'm still wearing my 3/4 wig. But I will be Posting my update Monday. Keep up the good work ladies!!!


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys!

I lightly blowdryed my hair and took my length check shots. My goal for this challenge is BSB because I wear my bra where MBL would be. 






ETA: SORRY! I have no idea why it's so big.


----------



## newnyer (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to attempt to take out my cornwrows, wash, dc, and flatiron my hair tonight and wrap it up to attend a wedding tomorrow. Hmmm. Let me check this weather report to see if my new growth will survive more than an hour.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 2, 2012)

I completely forgot about this length check....I'll be back in a little bit with pictures!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 2, 2012)

OKay heres a comparison from my starting picture to now ..this length check picture sucks 





Theres a lot more growth then what i can see in the picture....maybe if i use the same shirt... Voila !


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm still APL hovering. Gonna claim my BSL ssoon though. Here is this morning's length check:


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 2, 2012)

silenttullip said:


> I'm so proud of all you ladies and thank you for being such an inspiration!!!
> 
> My check in has a high and a low... As said before I don't see much growth but I do see more thickness. I didn't comb chase while flat ironing this time so my ends do look jacked up and I promise I'll trim and try to keep it healthy and not flat iron until December but ere ya go.
> 
> View attachment 166211


Amazing growth silenttullip! We can really see a difference between 12/2011 and 8/2012!


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 2, 2012)

Great growth @RegaLady, @MyAngelEyez~C~U, @@GreenEyedJen, @ManiiSweetheart & @KaramelDiva1978!

Beautiful heads of hair ladies all around! BSL here weeeeeeeeee comeeeeee!!!!


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 2, 2012)

Ladies a quick addition to my new length check pictures of dry roller set vs wet hair! Here are my wet hair pictures between July 1, 2012 and today September 2, 2012!

1. 1st photo is today wearing my bra to show there's a few inches to go in reaching BSL in 2012! 
2. 2nd photo is a quick filmstrip of reaching APL!!! July 1, 30 Days after using Wild Growth Hair Oil (WGHO) and today's bra strap photo!


----------



## Victorian (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh man, I've been slacking big time on taking pics and keeping track of my hair activities.  I will wash and straighten today or tomorrow and update


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's my updates pic. I'm 11 weeks post and I'm about to go into a full sew in on Tuesday.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm expecting that my efforts in the NJOY sulfur challenge and the 8 week body challenge will det me to BSL by December 31, 2012.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 3, 2012)

Putting my hair in 2 French braids took me less than 20 minutes!

That is an accomplishment!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 5, 2012)

In thinking about how I'm going to get to BSL by December 31, 2012 I've come up with a few conclusions.  I've decided to scrutinize every aspect of my regimen in order to determine where I can improve and this is what I've come up with so far:

1) I only ever comb my hair after I co-wash or after I DC but I do wayyyyy too many pass throughs.  So now I'm going to make sure that I do no more than 3 passes per side.

2) I co-wash and DC my hair in sections and then when it's 50% dry I comb it back into my usual bun.  That has resulted in unnecessary breakage.  Now I will wait until my hair is 90% dry before doing anything to my hair after CW or DCing.  I will even wait until it's 80% dry to apply my leave-ins & sulphur to my scalp, my hair is not a fan of wet manipulation.

3) I've decided to become consistent in taking my multi-vitamins, if I'm serious about my growth, I've better act it and max out my hair's growth potential.  So far I've gone one consecutive week.  I've even ordered Viviscal and will start taking it after I receive it.  

4) That is all for now.   How about you ladies, what can you tweak to maximize your ability to  get to BSL?


----------



## baddison (Sep 5, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> In thinking about how I'm going to get to BSL by December 31, 2012 I've come up with a few conclusions. I've decided to scrutinize every aspect of my regimen in order to determine where I can improve and this is what I've come up with so far:
> 
> 1) I only ever comb my hair after I co-wash or after I DC but I do wayyyyy too many pass throughs. So now I'm going to make sure that I do no more than 3 passes per side.
> 
> ...


 
Now those are some great steps.  I'm confident you will get to BSL.  I'll be watching....LOL!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 5, 2012)

Onhergrind09

I also will be making some tweaks. 

-I'm cutting my wash day down to once a week. (Can't go longer than that)
-I will be putting my hair in six braids before and after washing so I can stretch my hair out
- Hair will be in a bun majority of the time
- Will start sealing my ends with a butter

Ever since I BC'd I haven't done much PSing, but I think its time. Even my natural shrunken hair is starting to touch my shoulders so it time for me to put it away. I will also continue to moisturize with deep conditioners and seal with heavy oils.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 5, 2012)

KurlyNinja, I think those are great tweeks, simple & sweet .


----------



## jprayze (Sep 5, 2012)

Checking in...will be in BSL 2013


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Sep 5, 2012)

I made it past the edge of APL, well barely but I made it past a place I thought I would be at forever.  I may not make BSL but I'm past being barely APL, gotta celebrate every milestone .  Now I can claim Full APL

September Length Check


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 6, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart I see the growth! I feel the same way when it comes to taking comparison pictures! especially after using WGHO for 30 Days I could not *see* my hair growth yet I had already started to *feel* my hair becoming thicker at the top and middle of my scalp. Thankfully a few pictures showed a bit of growth yet nothing beats feeling all that hair growing thicker with great lengths on our head! 

KaramelDiva1978 yes you will! We're rooting for you to reach BSL! 

trendsetta25 you're no longer a slow grower! LOL!  You are past APL and a couple of inches from reaching BSL! I am pretty sure that after several months of my HHJ my hair is growing it normal phases. Amazing to see how my hair grows as an adult I am finally understanding how it grows from short to medium to long and thin to thick! In all the pictures I've posted since January I am likely one of the best examples of hair growth phases  

LOL! ImanAdero  I will have to try this as the Fall starts here in the Northeast. I remember when I first tried an upside down braid I posted my results over in the APL Challenge a few months ago (I think!) this stye lasted all day while moving inventory yet took me a few tries over to get it right 

Nice strategy Onhergrind09! I do the same when rollersetting I always detangle first on dry hair. Since starting my HHJ this January I have noticed my curls are quicker to form, my hair dries faster, and shrinks super SUPER fast  I am in LOVE with how hair bounces back in so many easy styles wet or dry!

KurlyNinja that's exactly what happens with my hair it shrinks very fast even when taking comparision pictures. By the time Friday arrives I am so excited! I can't wait to do my go to fav-weekend style of two-strand twists all around. I started with 2 two-strand twist split right down the middle and now I do 8! I agree the right braid(s) can so easily stretch hair to natural lengths  

 jprayze thanks for checking in! BSL 2013 here we comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

CurlsBazillion Congratulations on reaching APL in 2012!!! Beautiful curls too!


----------



## baddison (Sep 6, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Checking in...will be in BSL 2013
> 
> View attachment 166817
> 
> View attachment 166819


 
You and me both!!  I'm shooting for June 2013.  Lets get growing...LOL!


----------



## growbaby (Sep 6, 2012)

Omgoodness how I pray I'm grazing BSL by my TU in 7 weeks! Or at least an undeniable BSB.

Are you ladies shooting for BSL or BSB???


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 6, 2012)

4 more mths I think Onhergrind09 is totally onto something with evaluating our reggies more indepth. I think I'll follow suite. Any of you ladies getting yourself something special or doing any special styles after you reach BSL?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 6, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> @ManiiSweetheart I see the growth! I feel the same way when it comes to taking comparison pictures! especially after using WGHO for 30 Days I could not *see* my hair growth yet I had already started to *feel* my hair becoming thicker at the top and middle of my scalp. Thankfully a few pictures showed a bit of growth yet nothing beats feeling all that hair growing thicker with great lengths on our head!
> 
> @KaramelDiva1978 yes you will! We're rooting for you to reach BSL!
> 
> ...


 

livinthevida Oh I sure hope so!!!!  Been a workout, sulphur/oil stinkin fool here lately!!!!   Thanks for the encouragement luv!!



growbaby said:


> Omgoodness how I pray I'm grazing BSL by my TU in 7 weeks! Or at least an undeniable BSB.
> 
> Are you ladies shooting for BSL or BSB???


 
I will take either!!!  But if BSB is more realistic, so be it!!    Either way, only 4 more months to grow!!


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 6, 2012)

growbaby said:


> Omgoodness how I pray I'm grazing BSL by my TU in 7 weeks! Or at least an undeniable BSB.
> 
> Are you ladies shooting for BSL or BSB???


growbaby I think you might be very near! You are very close to BSB and BSL in your siggie too! In this challenge I'm aiming for BSL 

Ladies here's a popular image of a _Hair Length Chart_  via our very own trendsetta25's _Hair De La Crème _showing BSB and BSL lengths!


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 6, 2012)

silenttullip said:


> 4 more mths I think @Onhergrind09 is totally onto something with evaluating our reggies more indepth. I think I'll follow suite. Any of you ladies getting yourself something special or doing any special styles after you reach BSL?


@silenttullip I gifted myself a hair dryer  after reaching APL and for starting a good HHJ! now I only use my dryer 2 days a week 

When I reach BSL this year I may gift myself a quick hair trim at a natural hair salon. Last time I trimmed my hair was January 2012 this year!


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 6, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> @silenttullip I gifted myself a hair dryer  after reaching APL and for starting a good HHJ! now I only use my dryer 2 days a week
> 
> When I reach BSL this year I may gift myself a quick hair trim at a natural hair salon. Last time I trimmed my hair was January 2012 this year!


 
Oooo! What dryer did you get?!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 7, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> growbaby I think you might be very near! You are very close to BSB and BSL in your siggie too! In this challenge I'm aiming for BSL
> 
> Ladies here's a popular image of a Hair Length Chart  via our very own trendsetta25's Hair De La Crème showing BSB and BSL lengths!



Awww shoot I done got me a shout out! Thanks!!!


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 7, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Oooo! What dryer did you get?!


@RegaLady I went with a very inexpensive hair dryer via Amazon. It's available here _Conair Collapsible Hard Hat Dryer _! I started with one hair product for the 1st 5 months of my HHJ then experimented with WGHO for one month and returned to OCO very quickly! I missed OCO too much! I still only use 2 hair products OCO + R&B Hair Moisturizer, workout, rinse, dry & out the door I go. Great investment and easy to store! 

Here's my original post over at the APL 2012 Challenge too


----------



## cornell34 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok so I got my hair straightened after not getting it straightened in forever (1 yr) and I am kinda disappointed in the fact that I am only APL as of September 6 - but I am looking on the brighter side: At least I got to this point b/c frankly, I officially big chopped in march after a long transition of approximately 2.5 years, I have not been following my reggie, and I have been losing a ton of hair. 

I've gotten real with myself and realized that wash and gos, wash and go puffs, and wash and go buns may not be the way to go for me all the time - I have been wearing those styles since I last posted and I have experience amazing growth but I have also experienced single strand knots, matting, tangling, (let's just say my shower and sink drains have never been so clogged with hair in my life) etc., causing me to be unable to retain the length that I gain.  But this process/BSL 2012 Challenge has taught me that: 

1) I am not a slow grower - I just fail to retain length
2) I need to wear more stretched styles to eliminate single strand knots, tangles, etc. and not be afraid to rock what I have been given 
3) And I can use heat, I just need to be mindful and not go to often like I did during my transition 

As a result of my epiphanies, I have totally modified my reggie that I didn't use and I plan to follow the new one (see new reggie in red below)



cornell34 said:


> What is your goal date for BSL?
> *December 31, 2012*
> 
> What brings you to this challenge/whats your length story? (ie. This will be your first time ever being BSL; You were BSL but had a setback, or BC’d or chopped it off for a style and want it back again; You were BSL back in the day and now trying to achieve it again, etc.)
> ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2012)

did a twistout.  it doesn't look bad, but i am going to fix it.  i am just going to put some big twists in and rod the ends. it needs more body. i think curly ends will help.  my hair is soft though and no frizz so far.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey ladies! I haven't been in this thread in a minute. I really believe I would have been BSL by now if I didn't have many setbacks this year with hair salons. I lost so much length but I'm happy because my hair is healthy. I have layers now and color. I don't think I will make BSL this year, but I hope to be close. Here's an update picture.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Sep 8, 2012)

Couldn't add a picture to the post above, so heres one


----------



## growbaby (Sep 8, 2012)

Just ordered me some flexirods  Tryna see how long I can continue this no heat thing. 2.5 months and counting!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 8, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Just ordered me some flexirods  Tryna see how long I can continue this no heat thing. 2.5 months and counting!



Good idea!!!  I need to give mine a try again!  What size did you get?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't wait till my next length check I should be very pleased I've gotten some great growth in these minis


----------



## TruMe (Sep 10, 2012)

OK, I know I am WAYYYY late but here is my length check.  The individual photo is from the May length check-in (I have also quoted my last check-in because the photo is kinda small).  All other photos are from this past Friday.  Definitely see some growth all the way around.  Layers are growing good so now my shortest layer is just starting to touch the bottom part of my sports bra.  I think I may be able to claim it but not sure if I want to move on just yet.  I think the end of the year will be great!



TruMe said:


> Length check:
> 
> 1st pic - Starting length
> 2nd, 3rd and 4th pic - Where I was a month ago (mistakenly did a length check)
> 5th, 6th and 7th pic - Last night (6th and 7th will be in next post)





TruMe said:


> 6th and 7th from ^
> 
> I can definitely see thickness between last month and this month.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 10, 2012)

TruMe said:
			
		

> OK, I know I am WAYYYY late but here is my length check.  The individual photo is from the May length check-in (I have also quoted my last check-in because the photo is kinda small).  All other photos are from this past Friday.  Definitely see some growth all the way around.  Layers are growing good so now my shortest layer is just starting to touch the bottom part of my sports bra.  I think I may be able to claim it but not sure if I want to move on just yet.  I think the end of the year will be great!



nice curls. and i think you will be claiming it. it looks bsl already


----------



## growbaby (Sep 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Good idea!!!  I need to give mine a try again!  What size did you get?



I got 10mm I think? They're on the small side, but I'm going for the small tight curl look. I'm hoping that they a springy enough to curl above my shoulders so I won't have to worry about my ends rubbin on my clothes, & be able to wear the style worry-free.


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 11, 2012)

cornell34 said:


> Ok so I got my hair straightened after not getting it straightened in forever (1 yr) and I am kinda disappointed in the fact that I am only APL as of September 6 - but I am looking on the brighter side: At least I got to this point b/c frankly, I officially big chopped in march after a long transition of approximately 2.5 years, I have not been following my reggie, and I have been losing a ton of hair.
> 
> I've gotten real with myself and realized that wash and gos, wash and go puffs, and wash and go buns may not be the way to go for me all the time - I have been wearing those styles since I last posted and I have experience amazing growth but I have also experienced single strand knots, matting, tangling, (let's just say my shower and sink drains have never been so clogged with hair in my life) etc., causing me to be unable to retain the length that I gain.  But this process/BSL 2012 Challenge has taught me that:
> 
> ...


Very pretty cornell34! Nice shine and smoothness here


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 11, 2012)

IndifinableJoli said:


> Couldn't add a picture to the post above, so heres one


Very close IndifinableJoli! & your hair is very full here very much like Farrah's!


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 11, 2012)

TruMe said:


> OK, I know I am WAYYYY late but here is my length check.  The individual photo is from the May length check-in (I have also quoted my last check-in because the photo is kinda small).  All other photos are from this past Friday.  Definitely see some growth all the way around.  Layers are growing good so now my shortest layer is just starting to touch the bottom part of my sports bra.  I think I may be able to claim it but not sure if I want to move on just yet.  I think the end of the year will be great!


Congratulations TruMe! You do look BSL here!  

I believe cornell34 & IndifinableJoli are pretty close to BSL here too if they do a pull test! Congratulations Ladies!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 11, 2012)

So tweaking my regimen has already yielded improvements in how much hair I lose while  washing and/or DCing.  I'm excited for what that will mean for me over the long term.  I just prepared my henna mix today and I will be applying it tomorrow.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm just dropping in to say hi as I have just resubscribed after being MIA for eons (so lovely to see pictures again!). I'll include my current length though it hasn't progressed at all it seems and I don't think I'm officially in this challenge. Not sure I will reach BSL by year's end as this is the point that my retention gets bumpy. I'm in mini twists now (or rather my version of them) and plan to keep doing these until Christmas. Hopefully I can reach BSL by then.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 15, 2012)

I just rinsed out the henna that I applied to my hair last night and I've discovered another area where I can tweak my regimen.  No more sleeping with henna on my head.  I'm too wild a sleeper to do that, it's just asking for unnecessary breakage.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay help. 

My hair seems to shed like crazy. I don't know if it's because I just have so much hair I lose the average amount or f something is really going on. 

I literally lose what seems like clumps of hair. 

Now, I am pretty low maintenance, so I don't want to HAVE to do something like a black tea rinse... I care about my hair, but not that much.. I have probably a more than adequate protein intake and my diet is decent. 

I just dunno... Any help or remedies would be beneficial.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 15, 2012)

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> Okay help.
> 
> My hair seems to shed like crazy. I don't know if it's because I just have so much hair I lose the average amount or f something is really going on.
> 
> ...



I recently had the same problem. I think it was because of the change of weather. After buying a seamless comb and drinking more water, the shedding stopped. But I also got a major growth spurt. I really think the shedding was just a sign that my hair was entering a new stage in the growth phase. 

I was loosing a lot of hair when I combed but the thickness remained the same. I tried garlic conditioner and tea rinses and nothing helped. I kept my hair in a bun or braid out and still saw shedding. 

I would say, try using or buying a seamless comb. I bought mine from hotcombs.net


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 15, 2012)

My hair update, lower manipulation seems to be reaping results.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is my most recent update. Hair blown out for a flat iron. I had to trim it a bit,even though people were telling me I didn't need one. I probably won't make bsl this year. Sucks,since I feel like I should have way more hair than this...I'll post pics after I straighten too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 16, 2012)

i might not make bsl either, but i wear my bra really low.  it would actually be MBL.  i am really trying for BSB. i am going to try to post some pics today.







sorry about the black shirt.


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 18, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> I'm just dropping in to say hi as I have just resubscribed after being MIA for eons (so lovely to see pictures again!). I'll include my current length though it hasn't progressed at all it seems and I don't think I'm officially in this challenge. Not sure I will reach BSL by year's end as this is the point that my retention gets bumpy. I'm in mini twists now (or rather my version of them) and plan to keep doing these until Christmas. Hopefully I can reach BSL by then.


Nice twists Fhrizzball! You are very close to reaching BSL!


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 18, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Okay help.
> 
> My hair seems to shed like crazy. I don't know if it's because I just have so much hair I lose the average amount or f something is really going on.
> 
> ...


@ImanAdero I second trendsetta25! Your hair might be going through a growing phase I learned a lot about phases this year during my first HHJ!!! 

If you post your current reggie we can all take a look and see if there's something to tweak that may help reduce shedding a bit?


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice ponytail Onhergrind09!

Great hair JerriBlank! So close!

shortdub78 I bet you are very near to BSB by now!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been neglecting this site as well as my hair.... haven't had a break in the 8 weeks since school started..... but i have a week break next week i hope i can love my hair up enough then.... planning on a hard protein treatment sunday and hydrating DC Mondayish


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 18, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Nice ponytail Onhergrind09!
> 
> Great hair JerriBlank! So close!
> 
> shortdub78 I bet you are very near to BSB by now!



sort of.. i really hope i make it there by the end of the year!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 18, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Nice twists @Fhrizzball! You are very close to reaching BSL!



I don't think I put a picture of my twists up but thank you for the vote of confidence. The set I have keeps unraveling at the ends and I used a gel and butter duo so I don't know what's up. I guess once they get down to a certain size and inevitable with the hair texture that some of my curls are sporting.

Has anyone tried out the Nubian Heritage line yet? More specifically the Moringa masque and conditioner? I think I need some protein in my life so I wanna know if this would be a good fit.


----------



## growbaby (Sep 21, 2012)

Guess who's grazing BSB!!! My next TU is in 4 weeks


----------



## jprayze (Sep 21, 2012)

"[USER=338123]growbaby[/USER] said:
			
		

> Guess who's grazing BSB!!! My next TU is in 4 weeks



Your progress is amazing!!!


----------



## growbaby (Sep 21, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Your progress is amazing!!!



thank you so much!


----------



## An_gell (Sep 22, 2012)

Alright so I had to do a length check.  Here is where I'm at so far.  I'm a little discouraged seems like I can never get to that bra, but I think I wear it too low too.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 22, 2012)

i'm getting closer to my goal guys!!!!!!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 22, 2012)

ImanAdero.... Hey girl! Are you takine garlic or using a garlic conditioner? Maybe that would help!


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh ****. I done washed out my flat iron.
I'll do it again tomorrow or this week,but I'll do a straight shot before I get soft twists,and I wanna do that next weekend. I don't think I can handle weaves anymore. My schedule is just too hectic for that,and my hair gets pre-hair boards neglect. Yea,that bad!
On the other hand,I believe I should have done some protein treatments before I trimmed. I don't think I needed to cut all of that. Oh well. What's done is done.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 23, 2012)

Get it, ladies!! I see y'all!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I'm gonna do a rinse on my hair today. I'm tired of this ombré hair. 

I'm over it. So I'm doing the ends darker. It'll still be lighter than my natural color, but better than what it is now!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 23, 2012)

With all of my frequent trims I'm doubtful ill make bsl by Dec but miracles do happen at least now with all healthy ends I can just focus on retaining the length that I do get


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 23, 2012)

so...my hair is pretty much stalled where it was when this challenge started.  it was a combo of me getting sick...and being lazy.  im sure i lost any hair that i grew.  im just starting to get back into a haircare routine.  

ahhh looks like i'll try for the next bsl challenge.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 23, 2012)

I washed and tension blowdried my hair for an event last night. My hair has grown for sure. I keep this bun in 99% of the time and when I blowdry I am shocked at the length. I admit, although my hair hasn't made the goal yet, I am already feeling sexy. I like it so much, I think I want it longer...like MBL


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 23, 2012)

RegaLady

Now you know you can't say alladat w/no picture..
*_goes back to lurking_*


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 23, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @RegaLady
> 
> Now you know you can't say alladat w/no picture..
> *_goes back to lurking_*


 
MzSwift



I wanted to post so bad, but Imma hold out until our next reveal. For visual purposes, I am going to say it is looking as delicious as your siggy pic with the blowout


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 23, 2012)

I guess I'll have to be impatiently patient until then. *tear*


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 24, 2012)

Colored hair, some of the ends didn't take as we'll as others, but whatever. I'm more of a dark cherry brown now. I so don't care, I'm just glad it's darker. 

Washed with my normal Elasta shampoo, but I used Redken's Extreme conditioner. I dunno. 

Didn't seem to make much difference, however I used it after my rinse...

I need to o back to my ApHogee 2 minute reconstructor though. My hair used to feel so much better than it does now. 

On another note, put my hair in twists but it looks fake! It looks like I have kinky twists/extensions... Dunno if that's good or not lol.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to keep my hair straight for a while. I seem to do less manipulation when it's straight. I straighten yesterday. I prepoo'd the overnight with honey/olive oil/and vatika frosting. Then yesterday I shampoo'd with CON w/ Argan Oil, DC'd with MD Honey Peach Syrup, blowdried using the tension method (I used Loreal Evercreme Leave in condish/Organix coconut serum and and a pea sized amount of Aveda USC) then flat ironed (using Chi Silk Fusion). 

I'm happy with my progress I hope keeping it straight will help with the tangles (my hair is so coily - each individual strand looks like the coil you find inside of a pen). But I will monitor my progress now that I plan on using heat regularly. Here are my pics (sorry it's blurry but it's my best pic):


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 24, 2012)

So all was going well on my journey to BSL land when this past weekend I decided against my better judgment to do a rush shampoo job NOT followed by a DC or leave-ins and just let my hair do what it felt, all down and out, thinking no biggie, I'll DC tomorrow.  NEVER AGAIN.  

If I can't do my full regimen I'm not wetting my hair and letting it do what it feels.  When I tried untangling  my hair with my large Magic Rake HS comb (the only comb my hair respects) I was literally combing out clumps of hair from the good time I had the night before, smh.  Lesson learned.  I relax in 4ish weeks, so I'll be able to fully adress the repercussions of what I did then, .


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 24, 2012)

Double post


----------



## glamazon386 (Sep 24, 2012)

Still hanging in there. Got my hair 2 strand twisted last week. Can't decide if I like it or not but it'll do. I can't take care of my hair like I want to due to a shoulder injury so I'm going to wear these for a few weeks.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally got my hair back to APL after a serious trim.  Now I can be more active in this challenge. We have 3 solid months left in this year and I want to make as much progress as possible.  I want to make  BSL by June 2013 because I'm in the MBL 2013 challenge as well!

Pic of today's flat iron


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 28, 2012)

^
Your hair is beautiful @ JPrayze!! I'm jealous but in a good way tho … I'm cheering for you girlfriend!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Sep 28, 2012)

Sigh.  I feel like I am stalled grazing bsl.  I'm about an inch away but it seems like I've been about an inch away forever now   I should be able to get an inch in the next 3 mos but we shall see.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry folks, meant to update earlier livinthevida felic1

I guess I don't have a strict regimen.

I shampoo with Elasta's creme conditioning shampoo. I condition with a few conditioners: Redken Clear Moisture, suave the shea butter formula, sometimes whatever is in the shower. I finger detangle in the shower while conditioner is in.

I probably wash about every other week.

After I wash, I wrap my hair in a tshirt to dry, finger detangle again as I prepare to do fat twists or fat braids. 

I spray my hair with a braid spray/leave in. Usually StaSoFro, but I just bought the Jane Carter Solution leave in spray to try something new...

Then I end it off by sealing with either coconut oil or shea butter.

I know I don't deep condition enough, partially out of laziness and partially just because my hair takes so long to do, it's just daunting to have to get out the shower, then wash it out, etc... Just takes too long!

I currently do NOT use any garlic products, but I thought about buying Alter Ego the other day... i just can't bring myself to pay $40 for a dang on conditioner...

So yeah, that's it. I'm putting my hair away soon though because I'm tired of dealing with it... I'm just over it and in order to avoid doing something drastic (serious color change or cut), I'm going to get some fat extension twists...

Thanks for any feedback yall can give!


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 28, 2012)

Actually, I just need to quit playing myself and cut off these colored ends...

they're not tattered, but they aren't strong... I wish I'd taken better care of my hair after I dyed it. I loved my honey blonde highlites, but they didn't love me 

I'm just hoping to make it to MBL so I can cut off about 3 inches of them, then keep moving onto WL and continue to cut the last 2-3 inches of color.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> ^
> Your hair is beautiful @ JPrayze!! I'm jealous but in a good way tho … I'm cheering for you girlfriend!!



Thanks so much!  Things are finally turning around for me.  I'm trying to freeze my regimen right where it is and not doing a lot of experimenting right now.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 28, 2012)

I feel like I'm stalled, too. Not much progress since June. Thinking of wearing my hair flat ironed or stretched until January... (Both pics taken a few days ago)


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> I spray my hair with a braid spray/leave in. Usually StaSoFro, but I just bought the Jane Carter Solution leave in spray to try something new...



I tried the Jane Carter leave in once and I liked it the first time I used it...my hair detangled well.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

That's my plan-- flat ironed or stretched for the rest of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2012)

[USER=323597 said:
			
		

> jprayze[/USER];16934867]I tried the Jane Carter leave in once and I liked it the first time I used it...my hair detangled well.


 
I always wondered whose hair that worked on.  That stuff was like spraying bug spray on my hair   I had to throw it out.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I always wondered whose hair that worked on.  That stuff was like spraying bug spray on my hair   I had to throw it out.



I guess it's the kind of stuff you either love or hate.  I have to use it again to see if I would actually purchase it.  I grabbed it when I was visiting my mom.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 28, 2012)

I jus DC'd with AO GPB, my hair seriously hearts this stuff.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2012)

I know I totally don't belong in here, but I have a question...

Is anyone planning on starting the BSL 2013 challenge? Just curious


----------



## irisak (Sep 29, 2012)

Checking in. Just gave myself an aphogee two step and am overnight dcing with ms key's 10 en 1. My hair was trying to break. Not bad breakage, but too much for me. It also stopped accepting moisture again. I try other protein treatments but nothing does me like a good 2 step. Makes my hair turn into instant silk.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## irisak (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> That's my plan-- flat ironed or stretched for the rest of the year.



I was thinking along those same lines. I'm not natural but I'm so mildly texlaxed that when that new growth kicks in I look like a natural. Because so much curl is left and 2 inches on my ends are bone straightens, my hair is so much more tangly. Of course that's all relative because instead of instantly detangling with a dc it takes 3 minutes under running water. That's still longer than I'm used to though.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## TruMe (Sep 29, 2012)

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> I spray my hair with a braid spray/leave in. Usually StaSoFro, but I just bought the Jane Carter Solution leave in spray to try something new...



I LOVE Jane Carter too.  I use that during the fall and winter!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 30, 2012)

So I just finised taking down my minibraids after only having them in my head for a week as they were drying my ends out fierce and were too spacy to do anything with. I had minitwists in before that but had to take those down as the ends kept unraveling. So that equates to two weeks of those styles so that's not too bad,right?

My ends felt so awful from the minibraids that I ended up putting them in oiled twists and trimming the ends. I cut off a good bit so I'm not sure if I'll be able to reach BSL but at least my hair feells better. I"ll keep them in twists until my hair products come in as I'm in a dire need for a protein treatment. My head feels a bit oily so I hope that gets asorbed soon. I'm sad that minitwists/braids don't seem to work for me anymore no matter the technique I try. I guess I just have to make due with regualr twists now.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 30, 2012)

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];16935317]I know I totally don't belong in here, but I have a question...
> 
> Is anyone planning on starting the BSL 2013 challenge? Just curious


 
If I'm here, you belong here too!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 30, 2012)

NikkiQ
it is time to move on and work towards the next goal lady!  so get your starter pic and come on in! 

my main goal is BSB.  i wear my bra really low, so i will actually be MBL when i hit BSL.

where that tag is on my siggy is my goal for the year.  my bra is sitting lower than my tank.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 30, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> So I just finised taking down my minibraids after only having them in my head for a week as they were drying my ends out fierce and were too spacy to do anything with. I had minitwists in before that but had to take those down as the ends kept unraveling. So that equates to two weeks of those styles so that's not too bad,right?
> 
> My ends felt so awful from the minibraids that I ended up putting them in oiled twists and trimming the ends. I cut off a good bit so I'm not sure if I'll be able to reach BSL but at least my hair feells better. I"ll keep them in twists until my hair products come in as I'm in a dire need for a protein treatment. My head feels a bit oily so I hope that gets asorbed soon. I'm sad that minitwists/braids don't seem to work for me anymore no matter the technique I try. I guess I just have to make due with regualr twists now.



Fhrizzball

What was your mini braid regi?  Mine are very spacey as well due to my fine strands and medium density but moisture is usually not the issue.  Were you trying to keep them neat?  One of the best things about them is that they get better as they get frizzy!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @NikkiQ
> it is time to move on and work towards the next goal lady! so get your starter pic and come on in!
> 
> my main goal is BSB. i wear my bra really low, so i will actually be MBL when i hit BSL.
> ...


 
Ohhh no. Not coming in here . I need 3.5" inches before I hit BSL and I need a trim. Hopefully by April 2013 I'll be able to claim it comfortably.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 30, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @Fhrizzball
> 
> What was your mini braid regi?  Mine are very spacey as well due to my fine strands and medium density but moisture is usually not the issue.  Were you trying to keep them neat?  One of the best things about them is that they get better as they get frizzy!



Well I cross wrapped them at night so they will lay straight. I couldn't control the frizz so I ended up embracing it and it wasn't so bad. I'm awful at parting and placement so I guess if I do revisit I would have to work on that or get a decent professional to do it for me. I'm guessing the cowashing while in the braids also contributed to my dry ends somehow even though I M&S after. The length of my hair was so soft at takedown but the ends ratchet. I like the feel and look of twists better on me so maybe it's just as well.


----------



## livinthevida (Sep 30, 2012)

Ladies! Hoping this message appears as I have two bars on my phone! We have our length check over at the APL Challenge this weekend! When I return to the office next week I will post my new length check pictures!!!!!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 30, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> Well I cross wrapped them at night so they will lay straight. I couldn't control the frizz so I ended up embracing it and it wasn't so bad. I'm awful at parting and placement so I guess if I do revisit I would have to work on that or get a decent professional to do it for me. I'm guessing the cowashing while in the braids also contributed to my dry ends somehow even though I M&S after. The length of my hair was so soft at takedown but the ends ratchet. I like the feel and look of twists better on me so maybe it's just as well.




I rock them all year round and love them.  I also water rinse or cowash daily so that doesn't sound like anything out of the ordinary.  However, I moisturize and heavy seal at night and then tuck my ends.  I either use castor oil or vaseline to heavy seal my ends.  Over time, I've learned that heavy sealing is the way to prevent the ends from knotting up.  

Also, are you using coneless conditioners?  If you're using cones, how often are you clarifying or using sulfates to wash them out?

GL, if you decide to try them again.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 30, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> I rock them all year round and love them.  I also water rinse or cowash daily so that doesn't sound like anything out of the ordinary.  However, I moisturize and heavy seal at night and then tuck my ends.  I either use castor oil or vaseline to heavy seal my ends.  Over time, I've learned that heavy sealing is the way to prevent the ends from knotting up.
> 
> Also, are you using coneless conditioners?  If you're using cones, how often are you clarifying or using sulfates to wash them out?
> 
> GL, if you decide to try them again.



My reggie is currently conefree. I've just been using olive oil or shea based butters to seal when I had them in. I'm just guessing that since my ends were basically loose they had a chance to tangle up and knot on each other. Maybe when I attempt it again down the road I'll just twist the ends as opposed to letting them curl up and coil and perhaps baggy them more often. Thanks for the help though as your hair always tends to be on point.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 30, 2012)

Hair is officially put away for the next few weeks!

And I don't know why I don't pre poo more often. I pre pooed with coconut oil, then did my usual washing with my Elasta shampoo and this time I used Redken's Extreme conditioner...

My hair felt amazing! And now it's away lol. But I'm going to add that to my regimen for sure. Don't know why I never do it consistently. 

Anywho, photo of my big fat kinky twists is attached and I love them!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 30, 2012)

Is anybody going to start a BSL 2013 Challenge? I know I need to be in it. I'm hoping to make BSL sometime within the year so I can be MBL by the end of 2013.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 30, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Is anybody going to start a BSL 2013 Challenge? I know I need to be in it. I'm hoping to make BSL sometime within the year so I can be MBL by the end of 2013.



NikkiQ when are you going to start the BSL challenge 2013?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 30, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Hair is officially put away for the next few weeks!
> 
> And I don't know why I don't pre poo more often. I pre pooed with coconut oil, then did my usual washing with my Elasta shampoo and this time I used Redken's Extreme conditioner...
> 
> ...



These are soooo amazing! I want some kinky twists now!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @NikkiQ when are you going to start the BSL challenge 2013?


 
Probably towards the end of October. That way everyone has 2 months to make that final goal and decide whether or not they would like to join in on the fun!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2012)

I've gotten to the point where I'm so close and yet so far to/from bsl.  People are noticing my hair and always comment that its long. It makes me feel good, but I'm on my mission for bsl! I don't know if I'll make it by the end of the year, but I'll be pretty darn close.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Oct 2, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> I've gotten to the point where I'm so close and yet so far to/from bsl.  People are noticing my hair and always comment that its long. It makes me feel good, but I'm on my mission for bsl! I don't know if I'll make it by the end of the year, but I'll be pretty darn close.


 

oh my i havent bin in here in a while *looks away* lol 
i think that i am slowly getting there but feel so far away like you gabulldawg i could scream. im at the point where im just freustrated n wanna cut . im trying to go back to using vits and boost as much growth as i can for the rest of the year. I really want to make bsl by dec but i dont know how realistic that is . recently my camera broke and im not guna buy one til new year i think so when i do my update excuse my botch cam phone pics lol 

looks like everyone is doing pretty well. how we all feeling about reaching our targets for dec?


----------



## kandiekj100 (Oct 2, 2012)

So I guess my hair_ is_ growing, however not quick enough to my liking. Oh these strands of mine. I thought I'd be at least BSB by now, but maybe by the end of the year. I'd have to keep my hair completely wigged up or hidden to reach BSL I think. And that just ain't gonna happen. I like my hair being down and out.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok ok so I have neglected the forum.....sorry ladies please forgive me....but I have still been focusing on my hair. I have been PSing with kinky twists for the past two months and while in I have been washing, and moisturizing and sealing nightly. I plan to take them down this weekend, followed by clarifying, protein, and dc. Then I will wait until the following week to relax. From there I will take length check photos. I may not make BSL by the end of the year but if a new BSL 2013 thread starts I will definitely be joining!!!!!!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 2, 2012)

My longest layer just made APL too bad it is so late in the year or I would put my hat in for BSB on that layer only. Definitely going to access at year end when I straighten to see which challenges I need to do next year. If I make it I will be in here showcasing with the rest, and back in the same challenge next year.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 2, 2012)

I haven't given up all hope yet. Still hoping to make BSB by the very very end of December.  I'm going to keep my hair in twisted updo styles until then. See how that works for me.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 4, 2012)

Ugh... I'm BSB I think, but I still have an inch and a half to go to BSL (which actually might be closer up MBL to be honest), but I'm gonna keep the faith!

I'm gonna keep these twists in for a whole month (at least I'll try), then see where I am in a bit. I just know I'll need a trim come the next time I get my hair done, which will be in November. 

Okay, thinking positive hair growth thoughts!


----------



## BrookeLynn (Oct 4, 2012)

I think I made BSL but I'll let you guys be the judge. The front is past APL, the back is past the top of my lowest fitting bra strap. Let me know what you think.


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 6, 2012)

Ladies! 

_Sharing this post via the APL 2012 Challenge!
_We just had our APL Length Check September 30, 2012!

First I want to say CONGRATULATIONS to all the amazing ladies who have made APL _and _BSL if I missed it 

Here are my updated photos:
1. first photo is how I now section my hair into 8 two-strands twists with 4 on each side. I started with 2 then up to 6 earlier this year. As I continue to use Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) and R&B Hair Moisturizer my hair is thickening from top to ends!
2. that's me doing a pull strand test with one arm! A little more practice and I can be a gymnast 
3. here's a close up shot of my hair see how the ends are growing thicker now! LOVE IT! 

Let's do this ladies! APL and BSL and BEYOOOOOOOOND!!!!


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 6, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> Sorry folks, meant to update earlier @livinthevida @felic1
> 
> I guess I don't have a strict regimen.
> 
> ...


@ImanAdero thanks for the details! & Sorreeee on posting this late reply. Traveling often in work and am finally heading out to visit family thanks to a long 3-day WEEKEND!!!! 

When I was younger my mom used Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo and Conditioner. My mom has very fine and very straight hair unlike my very curly hair! The scent was a bit strong for me yet it worked. My mom still has great hair and continues to use Queen Helene. 

I did a quick search here in our LHCF threads and found this one by @JuicesN'Berries via 2008! This seems like a really easy homemade recipe to try:

1. Blend 10-12 cloves of garlic with vegetable oil
2. Blend until smooth and creamy
3. Microwave 30 seconds
4. Pour into applicator bottle
5. Apply to roots 
6. Apply ORS Conditioner down length of hair
7. Massage into scalp and hair let sit for 15 minutes
8. Rinse hair

Read her results on the link above! I hope this helps


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 6, 2012)

^ Hum, that garlic oil sounds tasty. I might put a little salt and pepper in that, a little vinegar yummy.


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 6, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> ^ Hum, that garlic oil sounds tasty. I might put a little salt and pepper in that, a little vinegar yummy.


LOL! Seamonster!


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 6, 2012)

BrookeLynn said:


> I think I made BSL but I'll let you guys be the judge. The front is past APL, the back is past the top of my lowest fitting bra strap. Let me know what you think.


Congratulations BrookeLynn! Hard for me to see where BSL is here yet if its right where your hair meets that shirt you are there!


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 6, 2012)

kandiekj100 said:


> So I guess my hair_ is_ growing, however not quick enough to my liking. Oh these strands of mine. I thought I'd be at least BSB by now, but maybe by the end of the year. I'd have to keep my hair completely wigged up or hidden to reach BSL I think. And that just ain't gonna happen. I like my hair being down and out.


Beautiful hair @kandiekj100! You are very close!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey ladies ! 
Okay for this weekend I'm currently prepooing and following with 
Shampoo
protein treatment (gelatin, mane n tail, warm water)
DC  overnight
Rinse 
m&s with aussie insurance and safflower oil 
And bun 

Have a wonderful week ladies !


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 6, 2012)

livinthevida
BrookeLynn

you both look BSL to me!  congrats!  i am just focusing on BSB for now.  i know i will make that by the end of the year.  my bra strap is so far away!


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 6, 2012)

I treated myself to a blowdry, flat iron and dust today. I think I like my length, just need 3 more inches for my ideal. I will try to keep the straight look for about two weeks, wearing a bun most of the time. 2 more months...


----------



## BrookeLynn (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies! I think my hair grows into a U or a V because the front is just APL and the back is BSL. I can't wait to see what it looks like next month when I straighten during the holidays.


----------



## growbaby (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello ladies, 
Quick update... I got my relaxer TU (thank baby Jesus) couldn't make it to 21 weeks so 19 was good enough. I'm unsure if I'm gonna make BSB/BSL by the end of the year because I need a trim. Well I don't need a trim, I S&D all my splits but I want 1 because I think I'm becoming obsessed with blunt (beautiful) ends. So if I cut the unevenness it looks like it may take me an inch shorter. Nothing is set in stone yet because i wont see my mom, who trims my hair for me, until thanksgiving, and my backup hair trimmer, my bf, has a broken thumb. Maybe it's a sign I don't need a trim... Sigh. Here's a pic from yesterday, what do u ladies think?




ETA: no idea why there is more than 1 picture lol


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 8, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> @livinthevida
> @BrookeLynn
> 
> you both look BSL to me!  congrats!  i am just focusing on BSB for now.  i know i will make that by the end of the year.  my bra strap is so far away!


Thank Youuuuuu @shortdub78! 

I was just saying over in the APL 2012 Challenge I think I am getting closer!

Likely in our next BSL length check coming up in a few weeks - October 31, 2012! - I will have help taking new pictures!


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 8, 2012)

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies,
> Quick update... I got my relaxer TU (thank baby Jesus) couldn't make it to 21 weeks so 19 was good enough. I'm unsure if I'm gonna make BSB/BSL by the end of the year because I need a trim. Well I don't need a trim, I S&D all my splits but I want 1 because I think I'm becoming obsessed with blunt (beautiful) ends. So if I cut the unevenness it looks like it may take me an inch shorter. Nothing is set in stone yet because i wont see my mom, who trims my hair for me, until thanksgiving, and my backup hair trimmer, my bf, has a broken thumb. Maybe it's a sign I don't need a trim... Sigh. Here's a pic from yesterday, what do u ladies think?
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful hair @growbaby! I think you are definitely full APL here and very close to BSB/BSL too! Hard to tell where is BSB/BSL for you in the pictha?


----------



## growbaby (Oct 8, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Beautiful hair @growbaby! I think you are definitely full APL here and very close to BSB/BSL too! Hard to tell where is BSB/BSL for you in the pictha?



Thank you so much, we can always count on u for ur positivity   .. N ur right I shoulda took the pic with a bra on but I couldn't find my bra that I normally wear for length checks.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 8, 2012)

Absolutely can't wait till the BSL 2013 challenge starts!!! I'm ready to get there already lol. I know, i know...I must be patient but GOODNESS I'm so anxious to whip my hair back and forth!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got a sew in installed today. I couldn't take dealing with my hair loose right now. Too much trouble trying to comb it with my shoulder jacked up. Hoping this will last me at least until December. Possibly until the end of the year. 12 weeks will put me at NYE. I'll do my length check then. Should be BSL by then.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought it was just me, I'm so ready to hit BSL already!!!  I'm MBL hungry right now!!  Been feeding that desire with length check Youtube videos and wishing and dreaming.  I don't know if I will hit BSL by year end, but I should be pretty close.  I can't wait to relax in 3 1/2 weeks, trying to hold out until 11 weeks.  That will be a first for me, but its so easy just protective styling via french braiding and calling it a day. Perfect hairstyle for working out too!  Your pics and motivation really are helping me along.

Let's keep growing girls!


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 9, 2012)

Got some Marley Twists extension put in on Sunday. LOL, my friend who was doing my hair was like "you have enough hair, shame".  Told her to shush, coz I'm paying her to do my hair not give advice, lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 9, 2012)

Just tried baggying for the first time and my hair and ends were super moisturized. I used HE Touchably Smooth leave in and sealed with EVCO and baggied my whole head overnite. Do any of you use the baggy method? What do you use and how often do you baggy??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 9, 2012)

I dont think Im gonna make it, I think Imma miss it by like a hair  no pun intended

ETA : I have about 1-2 more relaxers this year too, and im not doing anything special to speed up growth


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 9, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I thought it was just me, I'm so ready to hit BSL already!!!  I'm MBL hungry right now!!  Been feeding that desire with length check Youtube videos and wishing and dreaming.  I don't know if I will hit BSL by year end, but I should be pretty close.  I can't wait to relax in 3 1/2 weeks, trying to hold out until 11 weeks.  That will be a first for me, but its so easy just protective styling via french braiding and calling it a day. Perfect hairstyle for working out too!  Your pics and motivation really are helping me along.
> 
> Let's keep growing girls!


@KaramelDiva1978 I feel the same way! After reaching APL and being very close to BSL this year I am wanting to leap into MBL and then onto my goal length of Waist Length! 



Skiggle said:


> Got some Marley Twists extension put in on Sunday. LOL, my friend who was doing my hair was like "you have enough hair, shame".  Told her to shush, coz I'm paying her to do my hair not give advice, lol


Beautiful hair @Skiggle!



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Just tried baggying for the first time and my hair and ends were super moisturized. I used HE Touchably Smooth leave in and sealed with EVCO and baggied my whole head overnite. Do any of you use the baggy method? What do you use and how often do you baggy??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


@SincerelyBeautiful I exercise in the morning with my _Evolve Conditioning Cap_, shower, roller dry, and out the door I go! Unsure if this might qualify as a baggy method yet I enjoy using my own body heat to let the Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) work through my scalp and hair. My exercises are up to 1 hour long weekdays 



KhandiB said:


> I dont think Im gonna make it, I think Imma miss it by like a hair  no pun intended
> ETA : I have about 1-2 more relaxers this year too, and im not doing anything special to speed up growth


LOL @KhandiB!  My goal length is Waist Length hair yet I would LOVE to have my rollerset hair fall naturally at APL in 2013!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 9, 2012)

livinthevida....that sounds like a part of baggying to me my dear  do you use EVCO by itself or do you use a leave in??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 9, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> livinthevida....that sounds like a part of baggying to me my dear  do you use EVCO by itself or do you use a leave in??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


SincerelyBeautiful now that its Winter here in the Northeast I've returned to only using OCO daily  after I workout its a quick shower and hair rinse. Yet I can still smell the OCO throughout the day even though my hair feels very clean!


----------



## newnyer (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't think I'll make it this year.   I'm not even sure if I'm BSB and I still need a trim so I'm positive I'll lose a little length this month.  I know my regimen has been off these last 4 months, so can't blame anybody but myself if I don't make it this round.  Trying to refrain from pull testing everytime I let me hair out of its bun because I'm about to break my neck trying to pull it down to my bra strap. Lol!  I don't know...I'll keep on trucking though. Hey- this time last year I was just amazed I had APL in my sights...so I guess that's something, right?
ETA: ok, I cowashed last night and checked it out for myself.  I do see SOME progress towards BSL (ignore the thin density-it IS thin, but looks a lot more sparse when wet), but I can tell my growth rate slowed down considerably since last year.  I'm going in for a trim soon, too.


----------



## newnyer (Oct 10, 2012)

Had trouble attaching to same post...


----------



## djkforeal (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
I just wanted to come in and let everyone know that I am still in the game, but just have fallen off posting in this thread.  I am so glad that I committed myself to another year of trying to make it to BSL because I was in the BSL challenge last year, but this year I will officially graduate from this BSL class! LOL!
When I am washing my hair in the shower I can feel how far my hair goes down my back and I know I am at BSL or even a little past it, but I know only pictures will do that statement justice so I am going to attempt to straighten it and let it hang for the next length check update at the end of the month.
I have really been liking the Aussie Moist 3 minute deep conditioner, it really does a good job getting all the tangles and knots out of my hair after it's been braided up for weeks at a time under my lace wigs.  So, right now I can say that the main growth tool that has helped me is protective styling, low manipulation and hiding my hair with wigs.  I know that wigs are not for everyone, but U-part wigs are becoming the next big thing so that may be an option for you.  I just don't like manipulating one part of my hair everyday or leaving any hair out so that it can be manipulated.  I have noticed that people have stared at my hair a lot over the years to see if it was real or not and I have heard a few jokes from co-workers about wigs and people wearing wigs in my presence, but please I am not thinking about what they are saying, I know I see results doing this and I really like lace wigs, you can make them look so realistic, and not them beauty supply wigs with the hard lace...I hate those things.
Sorry this was such a long post, but I am sharing some of thoughts with my fellow BSL'ers.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 11, 2012)

newnyer said:


> Had trouble attaching to same post...


 
You have two months so anything is possible. If you protective style, you can grow and retain almost an inch.

I flatironed and trimmed my hair last week and I still see some splits which kinda suck, so I have been dusting and will continue to dust if I see more. No more trims for me until I make a bit passed BSL. I'm not too concerned because my ultimate goal is MBL, but I will reach there faster if I PS so back to M&S and bunning. Now my hair feels protected again!


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey ladies...I haven't been on here in a while but I had a set back...I did it to myself...I went on a cruise in aug and didn't think my hair care through, i didn't bring anything but a comb, blow dryer and flat iron and to top it off I couldn't even use my blow dryer on the ship so I was sitting in my room trying to fan my hair dry and then I flat ironed it wet TWICE!!! smh...it could have been a lot worse but my hair is thinner, though only I seem to notice and I had some bad breakage in the middle...my avi pic is a recent pic where you can see the damage in the middle...I've been slowly cutting since I got back so I doubt I'll be making BSL this year.
But I've decided to do my own 6 week ps challenge...I'm applying my MN mix as often as I can, about 3-4 times a week, pre pooing over night with oils and honey and washing every week, then air drying, doing search and destroys, moisturizing and sealing and doing braid outs up in a banana clip every day...my last relaxer was in the middle of aug so I plan to ps like this until the end of nov and then get a touch up...maybe my longest layers will make BSL by the years end, idk but we shall see... Good luck ladies on your hair journey, I hope we all get to BSL by New Years!!!


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 13, 2012)

Ladies I updated my HHJ just last week! Posting my new regimen shared over at the _APL 2012 Challenge_ too:

I last updated my hair regimen August 2, 2012 now that it is  officially Fall here in the Northeast and October is COLD! Time to  update my reggie. The R&B Moisturizer had the most delicious scent  next to the Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) combine this with heat from a hair  dryer and it smells yummy. Dries evenly too and only a little is needed  similar to OCO. There is still plenty left yet its time to return to  only OCO as winter begins. Since I started my HHJ I've found OCO is  excellent all year round!

I also found there's no need to do deep conditioning treatments every  week. Since September I wanted to try this twice a month and it works  just as well compared to doing a weekly treatment.

*Here is my updated hair regimen beginning October 8, 2012:*

*Daily (Monday - Thursday)*
1. massage OCO onto scalp from ears to ends
2. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap as I workout in the AM 
3. warm rinse hair
4. gently squeeze excess water
5. roller set hair with Mesh Rollers
6. sit under Hair Dryer (my hair completely dries in 35 minutes!)
7. lose rollers and out the door I go!

*Daily (Friday - Saturday)*
1. split hair into two halves
2. set hair in 8 two-strand twist (originally started with 2, then 6, now 8!)
3. let hair naturally air dry
4. undo twists
5. aok to shake hair like a rocker 

*Monthly (every other Sunday)*
1. divide hair into 8 sections (started with 4, now 8!)
2. apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask to each section from crown to ends
3. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good! )
4. warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
5. set hair into 8 two-strand twist (started with 2, then 6, now 8!)


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 13, 2012)

djkforeal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just wanted to come in and let everyone know that I am still in the game, but just have fallen off posting in this thread.  I am so glad that I committed myself to another year of trying to make it to BSL because I was in the BSL challenge last year, but this year I will officially graduate from this BSL class! LOL!
> When I am washing my hair in the shower I can feel how far my hair goes down my back and I know I am at BSL or even a little past it, but I know only pictures will do that statement justice so I am going to attempt to straighten it and let it hang for the next length check update at the end of the month.
> I have really been liking the Aussie Moist 3 minute deep conditioner, it really does a good job getting all the tangles and knots out of my hair after it's been braided up for weeks at a time under my lace wigs.  So, right now I can say that the main growth tool that has helped me is protective styling, low manipulation and hiding my hair with wigs.  I know that wigs are not for everyone, but U-part wigs are becoming the next big thing so that may be an option for you.  I just don't like manipulating one part of my hair everyday or leaving any hair out so that it can be manipulated.  I have noticed that people have stared at my hair a lot over the years to see if it was real or not and I have heard a few jokes from co-workers about wigs and people wearing wigs in my presence, but please I am not thinking about what they are saying, I know I see results doing this and I really like lace wigs, you can make them look so realistic, and not them beauty supply wigs with the hard lace...I hate those things.
> Sorry this was such a long post, but I am sharing some of thoughts with my fellow BSL'ers.


@djkforeal I know exactly that GREAT moment when you can feel the length of your hair down your back! It was the FIRST SIGN to me that my hair was growing to new lengths  Plus I definitely say always do what is best for you. If you like the look of a great wig with style rock it! _*As long as you are truly happy that is the only thing that matters*_ :wink2:



Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies...I haven't been on here in a while but I had a set back...I did it to myself...I went on a cruise in aug and didn't think my hair care through, i didn't bring anything but a comb, blow dryer and flat iron and to top it off I couldn't even use my blow dryer on the ship so I was sitting in my room trying to fan my hair dry and then I flat ironed it wet TWICE!!! smh...it could have been a lot worse but my hair is thinner, though only I seem to notice and I had some bad breakage in the middle...my avi pic is a recent pic where you can see the damage in the middle...I've been slowly cutting since I got back so I doubt I'll be making BSL this year.
> But I've decided to do my own 6 week ps challenge...I'm applying my MN mix as often as I can, about 3-4 times a week, pre pooing over night with oils and honey and washing every week, then air drying, doing search and destroys, moisturizing and sealing and doing braid outs up in a banana clip every day...my last relaxer was in the middle of aug so I plan to ps like this until the end of nov and then get a touch up...maybe my longest layers will make BSL by the years end, idk but we shall see... Good luck ladies on your hair journey, I hope we all get to BSL by New Years!!!


Nice challenge @Mjon912! I can see you having success in your very own personal challenge! Let us know how it goes too


----------



## jprayze (Oct 13, 2012)

Trying to estimate what is my goal month for 2013.  Sorry for wearing the black shirt!


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks livinthevida


----------



## newnyer (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I got my straggly ends cut/trimmed this weekend so I lost about an inch or so. Surprisingly I'm not upset about it because my hair does look much healthier & even looks to have a little more volume.  So I'm sitting strongly @ APL again. LOL.  Maybe I can up my hair game again and aim for BSB by December 31st!


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 14, 2012)

How many inches is BSL for you ladies?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG The original leave in conditioner is currently the ish melted all my tangles away and my hair feels great! I'll review further when I unbraid my hair in the morning! 
Todays schedule was :
Shampoo
DC with heated cap
Warm rinse
Scalp massage with MN mix
Pm leave in to length
And almond oil to ends 
Flat twisted 

My hair feels soooo good !


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Trying to estimate what is my goal month for 2013. Sorry for wearing the black shirt!
> 
> 
> View attachment 172317


 
I'm thinking about 3 inches to BSL, but I really need to measure it to be sure.  I'm thinking I'm going to say June 2013 as my goal month.  MBL December 2013 with no setbacks!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 15, 2012)

I did differently than what I planned this past weekend. I bought my first wig this weekend!! I prepooed with Silk Elements Olive Oil Treatment mixed with honey and EVOO. I let that sit for 2 hours then got under the dryer for 10mins before rinsing it out. Then I cowashed with WEN Tea Tree 2x. Then I blow dried my hair w/ Organix Coconut Anti Breakage Serum (love this stuff) and Aveda USC. Then cornrowed my hair (not the best but it will do) and I rocked my wig yesterday and today. I plan to wear it for the next two weeks and just moisturized my hair with Braid spray or Stay So Soft spray and seal with coconut oil. I plan to use my oil mix on my scalp 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 15, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> I did differently than what I planned this past weekend. I bought my first wig this weekend!! I prepooed with Silk Elements Olive Oil Treatment mixed with honey and EVOO. I let that sit for 2 hours then got under the dryer for 10mins before rinsing it out. Then I cowashed with WEN Tea Tree 2x. Then I blow dried my hair w/ Organix Coconut Anti Breakage Serum (love this stuff) and Aveda USC. Then cornrowed my hair (not the best but it will do) and I rocked my wig yesterday and today. I plan to wear it for the next two weeks and just moisturized my hair with Braid spray or Stay So Soft spray and seal with coconut oil. I plan to use my oil mix on my scalp 2 or 3 times a week.



Do you have a picture of the wig? I'm contemplating trying one.


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 15, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> How many inches is BSL for you ladies?


RegaLady I have no idea just yet! I think I need to buy the long tape I see in many of the YouTube hair videos to measure my hair


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll be relaxing either Fri or Saturday, I will be back with pics .


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 15, 2012)

Getting better with M&Sing more often. tonight just to usually MN scalp massage, moisturizing with paul mitchell the conditioner and my hair still loove its ..but its only been 2 days so let me hush, and sealed with almond oil.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I'm thinking about 3 inches to BSL, but I really need to measure it to be sure. I'm thinking I'm going to say June 2013 as my goal month. MBL December 2013 with no setbacks!


 
So I took in the mirror and realized I wear my bra now and like others, my bra is really MBL.  *So...by December 2013, I should knock out both milestones at once.*

*I may be 2 to 3 inches to BSB.  I'm going to try BSB by Valentine's Day.* 

SN:  I'm going to start taking pics with my hair shirt!  The only thing is I bought a pink one and didn't realize it was going to have pink writing on it too...not the easiiest to see but it will give me some number guides...STAY tuned


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2012)

washing and bunning today!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 16, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> So I took in the mirror and realized I wear my bra now and like others, my bra is really MBL.  So...by December 2013, I should knock out both milestones at once.
> 
> I may be 2 to 3 inches to BSB.  I'm going to try BSB by Valentine's Day.
> 
> SN:  I'm going to start taking pics with my hair shirt!  The only thing is I bought a pink one and didn't realize it was going to have pink writing on it too...not the easiiest to see but it will give me some number guides...STAY tuned



Hmmmmm...I thought about purchasing a hair shirt. Where did you get yours??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 16, 2012)

jprayze where did you purchase your hair shirt?? Sorry for so many posts on the same subject lol. My iPad was doing it's own thang lmao

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

^^^http://hairlistainc.spreadshirt.com/


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 16, 2012)

hey ladies! just wanna share (its been à long time). 

 hey all. for the first time since being natural im finally satisfied with my flat ironning result (did it before yesterday). not bone straight as i have fine hair. scared to burn it up!  here are some pics (im getting excited cause its getting better and better)...after 10YEARS nl!!
by the way pics are from today. hair has started puffing ....



View attachment 172723



View attachment 172725



View attachment 172727

sorry for thé last one (my face!!!! i was acting.silly with hubby...)lol.


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 16, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> hey ladies! just wanna share (its been à long time).
> 
> hey all. for the first time since being natural im finally satisfied with my flat ironning result (did it before yesterday). not bone straight as i have fine hair. scared to burn it up!  here are some pics (im getting excited cause its getting better and better)...after 10YEARS nl!!
> by the way pics are from today. hair has started puffing ....
> ...


 coolsista-paris! Great hair & wonderful smile!


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in like forever but congratulations to everyone who made BSL. I made BSL but since I don't plan on straightening soon, I can't show y'all  I gues  we will have to wait till December


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2012)

i have had this oil treatment since this morning.  i guess i will rinse and wash tonight.  i should jump in the shower right now.  since i did an oil treatment this long, i will only dc for 10-15mins.  i may do a light protein treatment first.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I need to return to ApHogee's 2 minute reconstructor. 

My hair seemed to so pretty well with it. 

It maybe I'm just being impatient. I feel like I'll never REALLY be BSL. Hairnorexia is real y'all.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 17, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> coolsista-paris! Great hair & wonderful smile!



thank you dear. hope you and your hair are doing Well ;-)


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 17, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> How many inches is BSL for you ladies?



Idk, where are you measuring from, nape? Crown? I've never measured before


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 17, 2012)

I moisturized my cornrows last night with Sta-so-soft and seal with coconut oil. I GHE overnight. I let it air dry this morning before putting on my wig.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 17, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> I think I need to return to ApHogee's 2 minute reconstructor.
> 
> My hair seemed to so pretty well with it.
> 
> It maybe I'm just being impatient. I feel like I'll never REALLY be BSL. Hairnorexia is real y'all.



since using it my hair has been wayyyyyyy better. no more bad breakage. it has good slip so i dc with it.. ive find à good protein moisture balance bye including it to my reggie. i understand you trust it ;-)


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok so still have a little bit of hope to make it to BSB by the end of the year.  My bra is MBL. and it is an extremely big gap between APL 

So BSB is my immediate goal and I'm going to do the following 5 things to see how close I can get my the end of the year!

1.  One more time to heat style/trim until the end of the year (except if I have to blow dry my hair before braids).  Want to get a light trim so I don't have raggedy ends at BSB.
2.  Continued Daily Use of MN either straight or mixed
3.  Vitamins - 2x/daily Viviscal (just started 2 days ago), 1000 mcg biotin 1x/daily, Calcium Vit/D 2x/daily, and a multi vitamin (I split them up between breakfast, lunch, and dinner.)
4.  Increased water intake.  Drink 24oz of water first thing in the am and then continue from there.
5.  Scalp massages with the EO blend for hair growth on my 'problem areas'
*OOPS...make that 9! *
6.  Continued tea rinses to combat shedding and strengthen strands...alternating between chamomile and black
7.  Lots of protective styling...BUNS, BUNS and more buns 
8.  Aiming to deep condition at least one a week!  Alter Ego Garlic is one of my staples.  
_9.  This is a hard one...no more length checks until I straighten in December for end of the year check ins!_

livinthevida I did pick up some OCO, so I will be adding it to my regi as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2012)

where is Imani ?
i want to protective style for the rest of this month, but we will see this weekend.  i just don't want to look like a fat squirrel with my bun.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Week 2 and still rocking my wig. Holding out til Friday!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 22, 2012)

***Update from MN 2012 Challenge****
If im thinking correctly BSB is a little shorter than BSL for me... and im thinking BSB is where your hair meets the curvature of your shoulder bone.. which i think i have reached or a little ways away... ANYWAYS Heres my progress pics since May .. Im not exactly sure why the pictures are out of order though  







Im claiming BSB ladies  and going to keep my hair in buns until my birthday (37 days)  Hoping for super growth to BSL with the help of MN


----------



## growbaby (Oct 23, 2012)

Got my trim!  I'm so happy with it. Trimmed off about 1inch all around, don't think imma make BSL this year but I'm very satisfied.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 23, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> Got my trim!  I'm so happy with it. Trimmed off about 1inch all around, don't think imma make BSL this year but I'm very satisfied.



Looks very nice


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 23, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> ***Update from MN 2012 Challenge****
> If im thinking correctly BSB is a little shorter than BSL for me... and im thinking BSB is where your hair meets the curvature of your shoulder bone.. which i think i have reached or a little ways away... ANYWAYS Heres my progress pics since May .. Im not exactly sure why the pictures are out of order though
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations ManiiSweetheart! Amazing results and growth!


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 23, 2012)

growbaby said:


> Got my trim!  I'm so happy with it. Trimmed off about 1inch all around, don't think imma make BSL this year but I'm very satisfied.
> 
> 
> View attachment 173599


Great trim growbaby! Nice even ends


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 23, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Ok so still have a little bit of hope to make it to BSB by the end of the year.  My bra is MBL. and it is an extremely big gap between APL
> 
> So BSB is my immediate goal and I'm going to do the following 5 things to see how close I can get my the end of the year!
> 
> ...


Happy to see we have another OCO user! YAY!  @jprayze! I really think you will enjoy the scent of OCO and how well it moisturizes your scalp this winter


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 23, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> Idk, where are you measuring from, nape? Crown? I've never measured before


 
Mjon912

I measure from the nape.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 23, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> where is @Imani ?
> i* want to protective style for the rest of this month, but we will see this weekend. i just don't want to look like a fat squirrel with my bun*.


 



I got bit by the flat ironing/stretched blowdrying bug

I love bunning, but since flat ironed my hair, the bun is so boring. I will flat iron this weekend and maybe around Thanksgiving and NYs and thats about it


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 23, 2012)

What is OCO?


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 23, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> What is OCO?


Seamonster OCO = Organic Coconut Oil


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 23, 2012)

Ladies I posted a new Question on creating GIFs for LHCF users! Join the thread and feel free to add ideas. 

My post is available here at _Suggestions, Requests, Q and A:_
*Can LHCF users submit GIFs they created?*


----------



## trendsetta25 (Oct 24, 2012)

livinthevida said:
			
		

> Great trim growbaby! Nice even ends



IA. Those ends look good

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## manter26 (Oct 24, 2012)

My hair isn't bone straight here but here are my pics from earlier this month:


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 25, 2012)

manter26 said:


> My hair isn't bone straight here but here are my pics from earlier this month:


Great hair manter26!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 25, 2012)

Going to add more MTG to my mix, added more MN and some Cantu oil moisturizer but forgot about the MTG


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations manter26!


----------



## manter26 (Oct 25, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Great hair manter26!





jerseygurl said:


> Congratulations manter26!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2012)

i need to wash my hair, but i want my hair to be fresh for tomorrow.  i need to wash it now, not tonight.  i don't even know how i am going to wear my hair for work tomorrow.  i don't think i am going to wear it down.  i might just wear a neat bun.  so i guess i can wash it this morning if i wear a neat bun.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

[USER=2496]shortdub78[/USER] said:
			
		

> i need to wash my hair, but i want my hair to be fresh for tomorrow.  i need to wash it now, not tonight.  i don't even know how i am going to wear my hair for work tomorrow.  i don't think i am going to wear it down.  i might just wear a neat bun.  so i guess i can wash it this morning if i wear a neat bun.



What did you decide to do?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> What did you decide to do?



jprayze

i am going to bun my hair.  i got a lot of makeup to do and i just can't be worried about my hair being down.  since it is Halloween time, everybody will be coming in to have their makeup done and the gift sets just came out.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> jprayze
> 
> i am going to bun my hair.  i got a lot of makeup to do and i just can't be worried about my hair being down.  since it is Halloween time, everybody will be coming in to have their makeup done and the gift sets just came out.



Sounds good!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 27, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> How many inches is BSL for you ladies?



I think I may have about 2inches to go. That's with me just laying the longest part down without pulling the newgrowth. I will know shortly because I relax in a few hours.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 27, 2012)

I flat ironed my hair yesterday and did a good trim. I think I got all my splits. Although I have about 2 inches to go to make BSL, I think I am happy with this length. Its doable and its flattering for my face.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 29, 2012)

UGH! Excuse my political incorrectness, but I'm not going to any more white salons. My hair deserves better! 

Te weird thing is, I've been to Aveda SCHOOLS before and my hair turned out better. Only saving grace about this salon visit is that she did a good trim and was really sweet about doing my hair. 

Actually let me be nicer. She was really nice and sweet. She just didn't get my hair straight enough. Straightening and trimming my ow hair is the last frontier in terms of me being completely self sufficient with my hair. So when I go somewhere, I expect my hair to be straight. 

Looks like I'll be deep conditioning to combat potential heat damage (she ran the flat iron over my head too many times) and going to get it done at a black salon back home. Sandy canceled my hair Ppointmyent at home so I had to find somewhere here that was open on a Monday. 

Lesson learned. Impatience to get ones hair done, is NOT a virtue. 

And I know I'm being dramatic. I know. Pic below:


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2012)

i am going to try to stick to bunning for the rest of the year.  i hope i can do it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 29, 2012)

ImanAdero said:


> UGH! Excuse my political incorrectness, but I'm not going to any more white salons. My hair deserves better!
> 
> Te weird thing is, I've been to Aveda SCHOOLS before and my hair turned out better. Only saving grace about this salon visit is that she did a good trim and was really sweet about doing my hair.
> 
> ...



yeah she did not straighten Well...you'll know for the next time.  i do like the volume you have. you do look nice on this pic too ;-)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm currently dc'ing on dry hair with SE Mega Cholesterol mixed with honey, evoo, and rosemary oil. I apply via he relaxer method. Whenever I stop being lazy I'm going to get under the dryer for 10-15 mins. Then I plan to shampoo with Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo and then use the conditioner. Then I plan to apply a leave in, moisturizer and seal with Marie Dean hair butter and bun for the week. I plan on getting my hair straighten and trimmed on Friday.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 29, 2012)

Giving Shea butter another try this winter ... Last winter I hated how heavy and thick it made my hair but this year ill be bunning all winter with the exception of my birthday when ill be straightening. And so far I like the feel of the Shea butter in bun mode. If not ill be adding a mid week cowash and DC to help with moisture


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 30, 2012)

^^I feel ya with the hair butters. They're too heavy for my fine hair. I plan to only use them when I bun too.

I'm going to try to bun for 2wks and get my hair straighten next Friday instead. That will give me a month I've been in protective style mode. I used marley hair to make my bun. I didn't realize how much hair I had to bun while wet. Usually it shrinks up something fierce. But I did! I almost didn't use my marley braiding hair but I ended up using it anyway so I could have a fat juicy bun.


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 30, 2012)

Ladies my Heart :heart2:and Prayers  go out to everyone and their families impacted by Hurricane Sandy across the Northeast. 

I have family in 4 of the States declared Disaster Areas by the President. I am extremely grateful that like myself, not one single family member lost power in their homes or retained flooding. State offices have been closed for the past two days where I live yet re-open tomorrow for business. 

I think it's going to be difficult to return to work on Halloween's Day for many children and their families. Yet fitting it is to have the New York Stock Exchange ring the official Market Bell tomorrow morning. 

Hard to 'start over' or 'get going again' yet some sense of "what is normal" must start somewhere. 

I hope that you and your loved ones are all safe wherever you are!

--
Vida Ninja


----------



## livinthevida (Oct 31, 2012)

Ladies!

Quick update:  @NikkiQ has started our new _BSL 2013 Challenge!_ 


Here's the link to JOIN: 
_http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=653409_​


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Oct 31, 2012)

ImanAdero, I said the same thing to myself a few days ago, I was to lazy to straighten my hair myself so I went to get it done, that's officially officially, the last time I do that to my hair, smh.

In other news here are my most recent length check picts, I just, just might make it to BSL by December, I have one more relaxer to go for the year and I'll need to retain 1.5-2 inches.  Oh yea, my hair is air drying in the pics, straightening it is now how I feel lately.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 31, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> How many inches is BSL for you ladies?



1.5 - 2 inches tops!  For me I'm hoping I make it by December


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 31, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> 1.5 - 2 inches tops!  For me I'm hoping I make it by December



Ditto


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 1, 2012)

I won't be making BSL by the end of this year but I did join the 2013 challenge and I know for sure I'm graduating with that class!!! I do wish all you ladies luck and congrats to those whom have already made BSL. I'm so happy for you. Will continue to cheer you ladies on and be a lurker while I'm at it. HHG!!!! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't wait to see everyone's end of the year pics!


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay so I got my hair straightened for real today. 

Washed and DEEP conditioned my hair, then she blew it out and flat ironed it. 

So here's my final picture. Probably wont straighten again at the end of the year. I joined the BSL 2013 challenge too. I'm gonna get there come hell or high water darn it! Lol

Where my finger is, is the top of my BR strap.


----------



## irisak (Nov 1, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ditto



Same here.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm about an inch away...I'm at bsl wet I think...not dry tho.  I'm on a mission to cut out heat til the end of the year to make my goal.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 2, 2012)

Length check. I took off about a little more than an inch after the pics. I plan to straighten again in December.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> I won't be making BSL by the end of this year but I did join the 2013 challenge and I know for sure I'm graduating with that class!!! I do wish all you ladies luck and congrats to those whom have already made BSL. I'm so happy for you. Will continue to cheer you ladies on and be a lurker while I'm at it. HHG!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I will be in class of 2013 with you!


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 2, 2012)

Trini_Chutney droll, All that beautiful hair, wow! I hope you are in the MBL challenge because you made! Lovely hair! I am your newest hair fan


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 2, 2012)

^^Thanks so much Seamonster!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 3, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Trini_Chutney droll, All that beautiful hair, wow! I hope you are in the MBL challenge because you made! Lovely hair! I am your newest hair fan



Gorgeous! What's your regi?


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 3, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Gorgeous! What's your regi?



Thank you! My regi for the most part is low manipulation. I wash with a sulfate free shampoo and DC once per week. My main styles are WNG, twistouts/braidouts, and buns. I moisturize and seal every 2-3 days, and I've only straightened one time so far this year. I plan to start trimming my hair every 4 months or so to slowly get rid of the BC layers (my goal is u-shaped MBL).


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, and I've been taking viviscal since late July.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 3, 2012)

[USER=145062]Trini_Chutney[/USER] said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been taking viviscal since late July.



Your regi sounds great.  I just started taking viviscal in Oct but I'm looking forward to good results.


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 3, 2012)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Oh, and I've been taking viviscal since late July.



Trini_Chutney How is viviscal working for you??


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 3, 2012)

gforceroy it's working very well. I don't straighten often so I usually base my growth off of how fast/strong my nails are growing. I know that might sound crazy, but my hair usually grows well when my nails do. Since starting the Viviscal I have had to cut down my nails a lot because they are always growing so fast. I don't like the smell of the pills or the taste, but that doesn't last and the pills are small.


----------



## GroovyMama (Nov 5, 2012)

I am mere centimeters away from BSL. I am sure I will make it by December 31 11:59 PM. How-the-ever, I'm cutting 1-2 inches as soon as I get there. I have color at the ends of my hair that I realllly want to get rid of. I will post a picture later today.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 5, 2012)

I still haven't totally given up on 2012, although I enrolled in class of 2013.  I plan to twist out this week and then get crochet braids on next Monday hopefully and not look at my hair until the end of the year or as long as I can make it last!  If I have to get a second set, I will!


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 5, 2012)

still here going strong, in ga which is so cold compared to texas but trying to keep it moist and detangled.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 5, 2012)

i slept with oil in my hair.  it's been in there since yesterday morning.  guess i will be washing it out today.  i hate when i do that.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's a little update of my braids I love how long they are getting, my dream is to have waist length braids !


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 5, 2012)

I did a henna gloss & DC treatment over the weekend and put my hair back into a bun. Friday should be a month I've been in protective style mode. I will get my hair straighten and ends dusted Friday. I can't wait to see if I made any progress.


----------



## livinthevida (Nov 9, 2012)

Great hair @ImanAdero!  We can still see your great lengths in both pictures :wink2:

Very close @Onhergrind09!

Me too @Skiggle!!! 

@Trini_Chutney you look full APL and BSL to me here! I second @Seamonster on joining the MBL 2013 Challenge!

Beautiful style @ManiiSweetheart!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks LiVeinthevida. My hair still touches the bottom of my bra after my trim and I wear it pretty low. I think I'm going for WSL next year .


----------



## livinthevida (Nov 10, 2012)

Ladies posting here my new length check pictures shared between the BSL & APL 2012 Challenges!!!

WOOOOOWWWAAA!  What a difference a month makes! I have yet to trim but I think returning to Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) on October 8, 2012 improved the condition and length of my hair. I am prett-e sure OCO and me will be staying together for a loooooong time  ​ 
Good thing I joined NikkiQ's new BSL 2013 Challenge! My new goal is to be full BSL vs full APL in 2013!!! I am still keeping with my ultimate goal to reach Waist Length (WL) in 2013!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2012)

Whoa livinthevida!! Look at that hair!! OMG we have a BSL graduate already and the challenge hasn't even started lol. We're gonna make you our BSL Grad Student since you wanna make it to full BSL with us


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

livinthevida One word: amazing!!!


I'm finally admitting I'm not going to make BSB this year!  No worries...I will get it in 2013 

Me and this low bra lol


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 11, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> Ladies posting here my new length check pictures shared between the BSL & APL 2012 Challenges!!!
> 
> WOOOOOWWWAAA!  What a difference a month makes! I have yet to trim but I think returning to Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) on October 8, 2012 improved the condition and length of my hair. I am prett-e sure OCO and me will be staying together for a loooooong time  ​
> Good thing I joined @NikkiQ's new BSL 2013 Challenge! My new goal is to be full BSL vs full APL in 2013!!! I am still keeping with my ultimate goal to reach Waist Length (WL) in 2013!!!



Congrats and awesome progress. How do you use your OCO by the way and do you do it in the winter time as well?


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Nov 11, 2012)

Beginning January of this year I cut about 4 to 5 inches of hair due to moisture overload. The first pic shows where I started this year which was at neck length. The next pic shows where I am now. That pic was taken in October of this year. I hope to reach brastrap length by the very end of this year Lord willing.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 11, 2012)

rachelpierre7385 said:


> Beginning January of this year I cut about 4 to 5 inches of hair due to moisture overload. The first pic shows where I started this year which was at neck length. The next pic shows where I am now. That pic was taken in October of this year. I hope to reach brastrap length by the very end of this year Lord willing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176885
> ...




Awesome progress! What was your regimen?


----------



## livinthevida (Nov 11, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Whoa @livinthevida!! Look at that hair!! OMG we have a BSL graduate already and the challenge hasn't even started lol. We're gonna make you our BSL Grad Student since you wanna make it to full BSL with us


  ​YAAAAAAYYYAAAAAYYY!!!! I know it's official when @NikkiQ names me a BSL Graduate! 

BUT there is still the rest of 2012 to Celebrate too with our APL & BSL Ninjas! PLUS I am aiming for full BSL now into 2013! :wink2:


----------



## livinthevida (Nov 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> livinthevida One word: amazing!!!
> 
> 
> I'm finally admitting I'm not going to make BSB this year!  No worries...I will get it in 2013
> ...


jprayze I"ll be right there with you into 2013! APL, BSL & BEYOOOOOOND!!!


----------



## livinthevida (Nov 11, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> Congrats and awesome progress. How do you use your OCO by the way and do you do it in the winter time as well?


Thank YOuuuuu Fhrizzball! 

Yes! I just updated my regimen to exclusively return to using OCO only beginning October 8, 2012! I still have the same jar I purchased at the beginning of this year  Only very little is really needed on your fingertips to massage into the scalp and then apply from ears to ends. 

Here is a link to my Winter reggie posted over at the _BSL 2013 Challenge!_

Plus my hair in these length check pictures is my day old roller set from the weekday


----------



## livinthevida (Nov 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @livinthevida One word: amazing!!!
> I'm finally admitting I'm not going to make BSB this year!  No worries...I will get it in 2013
> 
> Me and this low bra lol





rachelpierre7385 said:


> Beginning January of this year I cut about 4 to 5 inches of hair due to moisture overload. The first pic shows where I started this year which was at neck length. The next pic shows where I am now. That pic was taken in October of this year. I hope to reach brastrap length by the very end of this year Lord willing.



Beautiful hair jprayze & rachelpierre7385! You are both very! close to BSL!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 11, 2012)

I feel as though I'm NEVER going to make it to BSL. 

I guess I'll go ahead and sign up for the 2013 challenge.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 12, 2012)

Still hanging in there. On week 5 with my weave. 7 more weeks to go.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm almost there!!!!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 14, 2012)

rachelpierre7385 said:


> Beginning January of this year I cut about 4 to 5 inches of hair due to moisture overload. The first pic shows where I started this year which was at neck length. The next pic shows where I am now. That pic was taken in October of this year. I hope to reach brastrap length by the very end of this year Lord willing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176885
> ...



Great progress!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it's time for me to admit that I won't successfully complete this challenge.  

I have a few strands that are so close, but most of my hair is still around APL.  I'll probably eventually end up cutting those strands to even my hair up in the back anyway. The good news is that I'm pretty sure that I will make it to BSL in 2013, though!  I guess I need to find that challenge.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

[USER=25350]gabulldawg[/USER] said:
			
		

> I think it's time for me to admit that I won't successfully complete this challenge.
> 
> I have a few strands that are so close, but most of my hair is still around APL.  I'll probably eventually end up cutting those strands to even my hair up in the back anyway. The good news is that I'm pretty sure that I will make it to BSL in 2013, though!  I guess I need to find that challenge.



I'm not going to make it either, but I want to see how close I will be by the end of the year.  Did you join BSL 2013 yet?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2012)

i know i am going to make BSB.  that's what matters the most. i wear my bra so low, i will be dang near MBL when i reach that.  but i can't believe i made it this far on my own.  i am still learning so much about my hair.  and i am trying to get it as healthy as possible.  next year i wonder how am i going to do things differently.  i just need more length to get more creative with my protective styles.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 18, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I'm not going to make it either, but I want to see how close I will be by the end of the year.  Did you join BSL 2013 yet?



jprayze
will you be doing the MN challenge next year?  after i have this baby, i want to get back into that.  i wasn't consistent before and i want to try again.  i wish i could start now.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> jprayze
> will you be doing the MN challenge next year?  after i have this baby, i want to get back into that.  i wasn't consistent before and i want to try again.  i wish i could start now.



Yes I will!  I'm going to do one for all of 2013 so ppl can come in and out depending on when they are doing it.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey ladies I straightened my hair for the holiday. Pic below.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

BrookeLynn said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I straightened my hair for the holiday. Pic below.



Beautiful!


----------



## growbaby (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't given up hope just yet!! Well, for BSB at least. I straightened today. What do you ladies think? Only 1.5 months to go.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

growbaby said:
			
		

> I haven't given up hope just yet!! Well, for BSB at least. I straightened today. What do you ladies think? Only 1.5 months to go.



You are closing in on it!  Looks good and healthy too


----------



## BrookeLynn (Nov 18, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks. I need a trim, so I'm going to take about a half inch or so off when I get back from my grandmas funeral. I straightened because the water is so hard where she lived and I didn't want to have to mist/wash/wet my hair at all while I'm here for two weeks.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 19, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I'm not going to make it either, but I want to see how close I will be by the end of the year. Did you join BSL 2013 yet?


 
Yes I joined about a week or so ago. I will have to wait until my touch up to add a starting pic. How about you, jprayze?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 19, 2012)

[USER=25350 said:
			
		

> gabulldawg[/USER];17302565]Yes I joined about a week or so ago. I will have to wait until my touch up to add a starting pic. How about you, jprayze?


 
Yes I joined as well...see you over there.


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 21, 2012)

Took my weave out today. It was starting to look ratty. I washed and blowdried my hair and did a length check. I'm still about an inch from BSL in the back. The front and sides are still around APL. The back might make it by the end of next month. We shall see.

ETA: In other news, my stress spot is growing back in. Around this time last year I had a bald spot. Happy to see hair there now.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 21, 2012)

I got my hair professionally trimmed,blowdried and curled. She trimmed alot off but Im not mad. I love my length! Bsl is my ultimate goal and I will reach sometime in spring. Right now, Im enjoying it.


----------



## livinthevida (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!

I am grateful for all of the advice and support you all have given to this long hair newbie turned APL Ninja! 

*posting via the LHCF app hope this works!*


----------



## nazjha (Nov 22, 2012)

I just want this year to be Over  with so I can relax and do a length check. goodness to life!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...


----------



## GroovyMama (Nov 25, 2012)

This is where I am as of today. I *think* I'm at BSL, but I'm not flat ironing or claiming anything until December 31st.


----------



## irisak (Dec 4, 2012)

I really suck at update these challenges but here's my update and plan for the rest of the year. I made BSB at my last touch-up but have about 1 1/2" to BSL. I'm also turning 30 in March and freaking out about it so..... I'm hiding my har until my birthday. No touch-ups, no length checks, just braids and sew-ins until about a week before my birthday. Then I think I'll post a thread with the glorious reveal . I take down my current sew-in Thursday night so I will try to post a pull test for an update (if I remember) but that will be the last length check of the year before I go get tree braids on Friday.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 4, 2012)

I had made it to 3 day hair... Then realized I wasn't gonna push it. 

I've been wanting to try the marley bun, so here it is. 

It's a completely different color than my natural hair haha, but oh well! I'm still gonna wear it for the rest f the week.


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am happy to announce that I am full brastrap length. I have checked my hair length since the last pic I had posted on the forum back in Oct 2012. My hair not only reach my bra but its past my brastrap I was shocked to discover that. I am in the process of finishing a set of mini two strand twist that Im putting in my hair. I will keep them in for about 3 weeks. So I don't think I will have an update pic for Dec. Lord willing I will have one up in January.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^Congrats!

I'm not going to be BSL so I might as well join the 2013 class


----------



## clairelynette (Dec 8, 2012)

Long time no see everyone! I may not have posted very much during this challenge but I've been keeping up with everyone else thanks to the update e-mails. Congratulations to everyone who has reached their goals this year and good luck to everyone still plugging through!

I guess I was a bit naïve when I thought I'd reach BSL by the end of the year. I'll be close, just not close enough to claim it. I think it has something to do with my perception of how long my hair really is, better known as wishful thinking. (I have the opposite problem of some folks whereas they tend to see their hair is shorter than it really is, I tend to see mine as longer than it really is) I'll likely get there at around May/June time and I think (hoping I'm not overshooting) that I should be mid-back by the end of next year and full mid-back during the summer of 2014. I think I'll start maintaining that length once I get there.

I won't be joining any new challenges because I just don't seem to make time for them, but I will be posting my final relaxer pictures in January/February to show everyone here my progress. It has been a good year and I've retained almost all six inches so I'm not disappointed that I haven't reached the visual goal of BSL. My regimen is still keeping me in check and I'll get the look I want eventually.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello ladies! In November I straightened my hair for my birthday and I took pics and will reveal those December 31st along with the final length check.  I'm sure I reached Bsl my the skin of my teeth but ill take it, hoping for more growth by the end of the year but I'm happy with what I have now.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 9, 2012)

My transformer melted the plug on my tyche blow dryer so I won't be straightening for the rest of the year unless I can find a new one that I like on amazon. I'm pretty sure I made it though based on my November flat iron so I'm considering myself a graduate! Congrats to everyone that made it, and for those still on the road keep up your regimen!


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello ladies I made it to full brastrap length by the grace of God. The pic below shows my hair in mini twist I did with my own natural hair and I just took two of my twists and pulled it down to show the length. I am so pleased and thank God for reaching this goal. I have to say that in the beginning of this year I suffered a major setback and had to cut like 4 to 5 inches off from my nape due to moisture overload. Yes it is possible to have moisture overload especially if there isn't enough protein to balance it out. I learned that the hard way. But ladies if you have ever suffered a setback believe me there is always a comeback. Just be patient and consistent and keep it simple that's what worked for me and I achieved results. I wish all you ladies best of luck in reaching your hair goals. Don't give up. If you suffer a setback this year there's hope of gaining the length you desire and more next year. Now on to Mbl Wl Hip and beyond. Lord willing


----------



## livinthevida (Dec 10, 2012)

Ladies!  

​
We are OFFICIALLY 3 weeks from the start of a NEW YEAR 2013! Starting this New Year's party right with a band to launch our COUNTDOWN  and dancing bananas! 
  

CONGRATULATIONS to ALL who have already achieved their APL & BSL  Goals! I will see youuuuu at our New Year's Eve Length Check! :wink2:

​


----------



## growbaby (Dec 21, 2012)

Bump bump!


Any ladies at BSL yet?

10 days left!!


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 21, 2012)

I didn't make it :-/


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2012)

i didn't make it, but i'm at the BSB line.  i'm hoping for BSL by March.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 22, 2012)

Today is wash day! Also a trim day for me. Trimming so close to a length check doesn't bother me much since what I cut now will be back later lol.

Today I shampooed, in shower steamed with HE totally twisted conditioner. Let that sit for 5 minutes. Detangled (hair felt like Butter!) Warm water rinsed and now I'm under a heat cap DCing. 

My scalp is giving me kisses since I used too much product last week and was too lazy to cowash.  

I'm not length checking until the 31st ..hoping for a couple millimeters of growth by then lol Have a great day ladies!


----------



## growbaby (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't make it :-( .. I am close though! See u ladies in the BSL 2013 challenge !


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 22, 2012)

All right after claiming bsb in august my hair has finally touched bsl. Just checked this.today.after trimming then flat ironning my hair. Im happy !!!!!  never thought.ill touch my bra


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 22, 2012)

Oops double post


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 22, 2012)

Moving on to the 2013 BSL challenge....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 23, 2012)

growbaby said:


> Didn't make it :-( .. I am close though! See u ladies in the BSL 2013 challenge !



Love it lady!!  You are a hairline close girl! I hope you're in MBL 2013 challenge too because you'll definitely make that one too.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 23, 2012)

Because of a recent trim, I'm BSB, but I am making bsl by this spring so I'm moving on to mbl 2013 challenge


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 23, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Because of a recent trim, I'm BSB, but I am making bsl by this spring so I'm moving on to mbl 2013 challenge



See you there ;-)


----------



## growbaby (Dec 23, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Love it lady!!  You are a hairline close girl! I hope you're in MBL 2013 challenge too because you'll definitely make that one too.



Thank you! Yea I was think about joining that challenge as well.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 23, 2012)

I trimmed my hair last week so I won't be making it. I joined the 2013 thread.


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello Ladies,
Well I can finally say that I have in fact made it to Bra Strap Length!
I have went a whole 2 years trying to achieve this length and now I can feel comfortable claiming it. I want to say thank you to all the ladies who have kept up with the post's on this challenge because it has really kept me on track even though I did not post a lot this year. I have noticed that my hair has gotten even thinner than it was before the longer it has gotten, but my hair is thin to begin with so I can't be too starttled by that. I think my hair is looking very anorexic in this picture but that is because I use Argan oil as my heat protectant and I am still growing out a section that I burned off last year with my marcel irons .  Plus I didn't have anyone to take this picture and it was hard for me to take it, so my hair is kind of messy.  I like using the Argan Oil as a heat protectant because my hair does not have that awful burnt smell to it after flat ironing, like it used to be before that. Even when I used spray on heat protectants in the past like Motions or Turn up the Heat, it would still smell burnt which meant that I burned the hair and would wind up with heat damage . 
I did cut about 2 inches total of my ends off after this picture because I have not flat ironed my hair since January of this year and it really needed it. I may even take the split ender through it during my New Year's vacation time coming up. Overall I am happy with the length, but I need to step up the protein and deep conditioner routine for next year so that I can try to thicken up the strands a little bit, if anyone has any suggestions for ways to thicken or strengthen the hair naturally without chemicals then please let me know. So, now I am off to the MBL 2013 challenge but again I want to say congratulations to all the ladies that made BSL this year and thank you to all the ladies in this challenge.
Peace and Blessings for the New Year.


----------



## sofash (Dec 27, 2012)

dear jesus let me be bsl by thr time i take these braidd out..amen


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 27, 2012)

Did a pull test (tried not to pull too hard) and I'm about an inch away from BSL. So I'm not making it. Still excited to straighten my hair in the upcoming few days. I still cannot remember when the last time my hair was this long. My natural shrunken hair is starting to feel like a lot so I can only imagine it straight. This flat iron session shall be fun!


----------



## irisak (Dec 27, 2012)

So loooking at the length checks all over the board made me curious so I flat ironed today. I'm 12 weeks post in this picture but I'm grazing bsl! I'm not gonna claim it until I touch up in March but I think I made it. It's already puffing up though but those are the breaks when you stretch. I've got it wrapped up tight now so hopefully it will behave in the morning. Then I'll dust over the long weekend and probably post in another sew in.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2012)

:-( unfortunately I didn't make BSL by my goal time. Here's my current length. I relaxed today after stretching for 28 weeks.


----------



## GroovyMama (Dec 29, 2012)

So, I am grazing BSL.  I'm claiming it. I trimmed to right at BSL. Hoping to be full BSL by 3/31/13.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 29, 2012)

I relaxed yesterday and here are the results.  After my relaxer I was touching BSL but those mangled ends needed to go, so I trimmed off an inch all around.  I know full BSL is only a few months away, I won't claim it until then.


----------



## livinthevida (Dec 31, 2012)

_Ladies sharing my update via the Final Length Check of APL 2012 Challenge!_



HAPPY NEW YEAR'S 2013!!! LADIES 

​ 
Checking in to our official end of year *BSL* 2012  Length Check! Congratulations to all who have achieved APL and continue  to inspire the rest of us to reach Great Lengths :wink2:

Many of you know I contemplated what to gift myself with this year after  taking time to learn how to care for my hair. This was a long and  wonderful lesson to learn and a journey I am thankful in starting with  all of you! I finally decided to trim my hair as we leap into a New Year  2013! I know I know! BUT I felt my hair needed a trim especially since  its last trim was January 2012. It is really perfect timing to have a  new trim as January 2013 is beginning!

Here are my length check pictures:
1. November 2012 Length Check - aaaaahhh there goes all that hair! Weird  thing about trimming is that I've yet to miss all of this hair. My hair  is stronger since this trim and is easier to manage (for now! of  course!)
2. December 2012 left - here's a bobby pin marking the curling end of my newly trimmed hair and how very far is that APL line 
3. December 2012 right - here's the right side marking APL line
4. December 2012 rear - here's the rear of my hair marking new lengths for APL, BSL, and MBL 2013!
5. December 2012 left - here's the texture of my hair on the left side still keeping with Organic Coconut Oil (OCO) 
6. December 2012 right - here's the texture of my hair on the right side
7. Timmer - here's my original trimmer that I used to cut my hair in January 2012 and now December 2012

Plus I finally have a new HTC phone with great camera coverage yet it's  hard to tell since I still need to work on taking better pictures! LOL!


----------



## livinthevida (Dec 31, 2012)

livinthevida said:


> _Ladies sharing my update via the Final Length Check of APL 2012 Challenge!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ladies posting Part II here:
attachments are a maximum of 5 _


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello ladies just stopping by to submit my last pic for this challenge. My hair journey was a struggle but I am thankful to God for helping me to make it where I am today with my hair. I also want to thank you awesome ladies for







 the knowledge that you have shared on this forum and also for the threads that help us keep track of progress. So here is where I am as of 2012. Happy NewYear everyone. May you all reach your hair growth goals. Now on to mbl wl hiplength and beyond. Reaching for the stars......


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's my end of the year length check! I made it by the skin of my teeth...even with trimming on the 19th. I give major props to MN.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't make it. 
 I did trim a few times this year,so I don't feel so bad because I could have made it,but those ends would have been raggedy as all get out. I only regret one trim. I'll straighten and post pics tomorrow. It's my bday,and I was supposed to have the day off,but these jokers called me in to work. Smdh
 I'll def make it in 2013 though. Early 2013.


----------

